# Manchester United 2008-2009 Thread



## Jambooboo (Jul 17, 2008)

Seeing as no-one else has...

Still a long way to go till the transfer deadline, but I'd have thought there would have been some high-profile transfers by now. A quality striker is a must, especially if Ronaldo is on his way - Berbatov is the only name that springs to mind being that other supposed targets (Benzema for example) are staying put. With Neville back in the team I don't see any other major need for new players; that is unless Scholari builds a team somewhat resembling a World XI. Tbh I don't see any other threat other than Chelsea, especially if Adebayor leaves Arsenal as is expected. Again, I don't expect any team outside the 'top 4' to end up with a Champions League place come the end of the season, Spurs for example are in danger of losing two of their strikers.

Predictions/speculation/opinion?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2008)

I reckon they'll win stuff.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2008)

I reckon you'll do Pompey three out of four. So congrats on the Nigeria Friendly, Community Shield and the game at O.T.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 17, 2008)

i was starting to feel confident that ronaldo would stay for at least one more season until that fucking half wit blatter decided to add his pennys worth


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 17, 2008)

Fuck it.

I'm going to predict that this is the season it all starts going wrong for Man U


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 17, 2008)

If Berbatov joins United I wouldn't give a hoot if Ronaldo went. Seriously.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

berbatov is waaaay overrated.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 17, 2008)

i think robbie keane would be a good buy


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2008)

I really think Man Utd is the best club for Berbatov. His whole style is suited to the team and he will score lot of goals. Believe.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeh and if he doesnt go to a top4  club he'll just continue his fucking whining. I doubt he'll score as much as you think.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure what it will bring, will be hard to match last years performance. Though winning either of the two biggies will do for me....3 prems or back to back European titles

Saying that won't be easy, think Chelsea will be better this year though the Utd team has a lot of improving to do which will happen with maturity, and of course much depends on Ronaldo staying / going - if he stays if and how it affects him on the pitch. Similarly whoever they bring in, Berbatov maybe and how he fits in and performs.

Will be interesting whatever, hope to see more of Anderson and Nani, Rooney is due a big season....we'll be there or thereabouts can't wait


----------



## Iam (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not convinced by Berbatov. It's a lot of money for a 27 year old whose had one decent season in the Prem and one very average one.

Plenty of other players I'd rather see signed.

Still, if it gets Saha sent to the glue factory, so much the better.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jul 18, 2008)

Klaas-Jan Huntelaar has been linked with Utd quite a bit. don't know much about him but he sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2008)

He's good but don't think he would suit man utd.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jul 18, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He's good but don't think he would suit man utd.



really? why is that? 

just looking at his statistics - fucking impressive - and has age on his side too


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2008)

Just his style of play someone mentioned before probably wouldn't suit man utd, just cause they have tevez/rooney etc already.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 18, 2008)

according to this article, fergie reckons ronaldo is staying.

http://www.worldsoccer.com/news/Cri...ir_Alex_Ferguson_Real_Madrid_news_263775.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2008)

Spurs have reported man utd to the EPL over tapping up of Berbatov. They've done the same to liverpool for keane. Why am i not surprised?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 19, 2008)

Deareg said:


> according to this article, fergie reckons ronaldo is staying.
> 
> http://www.worldsoccer.com/news/Cri...ir_Alex_Ferguson_Real_Madrid_news_263775.html



May be just as well, as according to today's Guardian Kaka is going to Chelsea.


----------



## Iam (Jul 19, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Spurs have reported man utd to the EPL over tapping up of Berbatov. They've done the same to liverpool for keane. Why am i not surprised?



Spurs who wined and dined the under-contract Juande Ramos, you mean?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...miss-the-Baby-Faced-Assassin----football.html
Top man


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 2, 2008)

Impossible to dislike the bloke, really.

ETA: Unless you're a Bavarian, obviously.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 2, 2008)

Lovely article, thanks for posting it


----------



## Stavross (Aug 3, 2008)

Iam said:


> Still, if it gets Saha sent to the glue factory, so much the better.



I reckon he will be, no mention of him when Fergie was talking about his strikers on BBC Text 'We do not have nay strikers apart from Rooney and Tevez' 'in fact he suggested Frazer Cambell will be playing up front


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah, here it is, the Man Utd thread...buried on page 3 of this forum. They must be a really interesting side to have this much support. ROTFLMAO!!!!

So when is Rent Boy Ronaldo fucking off then? 

Where's revol68 (U75's biggest Man Utd gobshite)? LOL!!!!


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Ah, here it is, the Man Utd thread...buried on page 3 of this forum. They must be a really interesting side to have this much support. ROTFLMAO!!!!
> 
> So when is Rent Boy Ronaldo fucking off then?
> 
> Where's revol68 (U75's biggest Man Utd gobshite)? LOL!!!!



Generally let football do the talking...I have more fun laughing at the also rans than crowing about Utd's successes...


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

So remind me, how many times have ManUre won a European trophy?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> So remind me, how many times have ManUre won a European trophy?



More times than Liverpool have won the premiership..... who I presume you support...not really that fussed about the past, don't have to live in it you see....


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


>



This post is made of win!


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> So remind me, how many times have ManUre won a European trophy?



Dunno who this Manure is?

If you mean Manchester United, then the answers 5! (including the super cup)


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> So remind me, how many times have ManUre won a European trophy?



you remind me, when was the last time liverpool were champions of england?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2008)

Deareg said:


> you remind me, when was the last time liverpool were champions of england?



shouldn't this discussion be in the history forum?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Ah, here it is, the Man Utd thread...buried on page 3 of this forum. They must be a really interesting side to have this much support. ROTFLMAO!!!!
> 
> So when is Rent Boy Ronaldo fucking off then?
> 
> Where's revol68 (U75's biggest Man Utd gobshite)? LOL!!!!



We're quiet coz we let the trophies do the talking!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Dunno who this Manure is?
> 
> If you mean Manchester United, then the answers 5! (including the super cup)



Only 5? LOL!!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> We're quiet coz we let the trophies do the talking!!



Yeah, right. 

So where's revol?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

twisted said:


> shouldn't this discussion be in the history forum?



good point, lets talk about current european champions!

so who's coming to utd?
Berbatov, Henry, Silva??


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2008)

twisted said:


> shouldn't this discussion be in the history forum?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Only 5? LOL!!!



yep!

including the current one!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> More times than Liverpool have won the premiership..... who I presume you support...not really that fussed about the past, don't have to live in it you see....



The Premiership, eh? So we're not talking about the old First Division _as well _then?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> The Premiership, eh? So we're not talking about the old First Division _as well _then?




Answers in the word Premiership. 

Doofus!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Answers in the word Premiership.
> 
> Doofus!



So you lot haven't won it 18 times then?


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> The Premiership, eh? So we're not talking about the old First Division _as well _then?



first division/premeirship, when was the last time you were champions?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> So you lot haven't won it 18 times then?



your point?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> So you lot haven't won it 18 times then?



Probably will have done before Liverpool win it again.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Probably will have done before Liverpool win it again.



pwnage!


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Will have done before Liverpool win it again.



Corrected for you!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Probably will have done before Liverpool win it again.



<sarcasm mode on> Sure you will <sarcasm mode off>. You still cannot touch our record.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> <sarcasm mode on> Sure you will <sarcasm mode off>. You still cannot touch our record.



Liverpool have won more league titles/euro cups shocker!

old news


boring!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> your point?



You made some sort of claim that you'd won that top flight more than any other side but that isn't true - is it?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Liverpool have won more league titles/euro cups shocker!
> 
> old news
> 
> ...



The state of you lot.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> You made some sort of claim that you'd won that top flight more than any other side but that isn't true - is it?



where did i make such a claim!


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> The state of you lot.



nino you are made of fail!

Just like the scouseshit


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> where did i make such a claim!



I take it back. You still don't hold the record for Euro cups (including the UEFA and the Cup Winners Cup) won though - have you?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> nino you are made of fail!
> 
> Just like the scouseshit



Rubbish. This thread's only awake because I found it buried on page 3. Hell, revol spends more time on the Liverpool thread than this one. Btw, where is he?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 15, 2008)

Well of course not. It's not looking like you're gonna add to your tally either though is it.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> I take it back. You still don't hold the record for Euro cups (including the UEFA and the Cup Winners Cup) won though - have you?



Big deal!


two words for you:

Champions


&  


Champions!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Big deal!
> 
> 
> two words for you:
> ...



Johnny-come-latelys is what you are. I can recall a time when you were in the old Second Division.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Johnny-come-latelys is what you are. I can recall a time when you were in the old Second Division.



thats because all Liverpool fans are living in the past, it's the only time they were any good


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Rubbish. This thread's only awake because I found it buried on page 3. Hell, revol spends more time on the Liverpool thread than this one. Btw, where is he?


you are a:


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> thats because all Liverpool fans are living in the past, it's the only time they were any good



Hardly, it's just that ManUre doesn't have much of a history.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Hardly, it's just that ManUre doesn't have much of a history.



oh really!

I refer you to post #60


----------



## Kanda (Aug 15, 2008)

Didn't everyone get kicked out of Europe cos of you lot too??


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


>



LOL!!! It's true though. When was the last time anyone posted on this thread? More importantly, how many of you lot have Manchester connections?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Didn't everyone get kicked out of Europe cos of you lot too??



And we flew the flag in the first year back






I remember it well!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Didn't everyone get kicked out of Europe cos of you lot too??



Now who's living in the past?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> LOL!!! It's true though.



you admit you're a loser!



nino_savatte said:


> When was the last time anyone posted on this thread?



a few seconds ago!




nino_savatte said:


> More importantly, how many of you lot have Manchester connections?




All of us!

We support the team FFS!


give up while your behind nino


----------



## Kanda (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Now who's living in the past?



I never made the claim you were. 

How old are you anyway?  a teen?? 

*remembers why he stays out of the football forum* 

I'll go be bored elsewhere.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 15, 2008)

and without wishing to open another can of worms football was pretty sh*t when liverpool won stuff...bar the freakish result a few years back....


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> and without wishing to open another can of worms football was pretty sh*t when liverpool won stuff...bar the freakish result a few years back....



can o worms?

Your bang on there!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

Kanda said:


> I never made the claim you were.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  a teen??
> 
> ...



Thanks for misreading my post.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> and without wishing to open another can of worms football was pretty sh*t when liverpool won stuff...bar the freakish result a few years back....



ROTFLMAO!!! Why? Because you aren't old enough to remember?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Thanks for misreading my post.


 
Child


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> you admit you're a loser!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Nothing of the sort, try reading and comprehending. You'll find it works wonders.


you're in denial!





nino_savatte said:


> Until I came along the last post was made on 3.8.08 and not a few seconds ago. Concentrate!


Yeah, we're all still celebrating the double!





nino_savatte said:


> Sorry, that won't work. So hardly any of you are proper Mancs then?



You don't have to be from the same city your football team comes from!

Duh!





nino_savatte said:


> Who says I'm behind?



Everyone else can see it apart from you!


----------



## Verdis (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> You made some sort of claim that you'd won that top flight more than any other side but that isn't true - is it?



If I (or anyone else) wanted to be picky then we could ask what you're referring to when you say 'that top flight'..... if you mean the Premiership then Man U have won it way more times than Liverpool cos if I am not wrong, the Pool have won that NO times 

And that aint changing this season either...


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 15, 2008)

Apparently Berbatov has been in Manchester having a medical today.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Hardly, it's just that ManUre doesn't have much of a history.



yeah Manchester United aren't one of the biggest clubs in the world precisely because of their history, they weren't the first English team to play in Europe or win the European Cup and they didn't lose a potentially world beating team in a plane disaster.

I'd say that the romance of Manchester United's history has been bigger than the clubs actual success up until the 90's.

Liverpool's history on the other hand isn't much to be proud of off the field, Matt Busby led English clubs into Europe whilst Liverpools supporters get them all banned after causing the death of over 30 Juventus supporters.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 16, 2008)

It's alive! 

And he's posted on this thread for the first time! Shock! Horror!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 16, 2008)

Verdis said:


> If I (or anyone else) wanted to be picky then we could ask what you're referring to when you say 'that top flight'..... if you mean the Premiership then Man U have won it way more times than Liverpool cos if I am not wrong, the Pool have won that NO times
> 
> And that aint changing this season either...



Ah, nowt like semantics - eh?

How many times have ManUre won the First Division and Premiership combined? You see, you still don't have an answer.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 16, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> How many times have ManUre won the First Division and Premiership combined? You see, you still don't have an answer.



Liverpool on 18 titles, Man Utd on 17. should be all square come May '09


----------



## Iam (Aug 16, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Ah, nowt like semantics - eh?
> 
> How many times have ManUre won the First Division and Premiership combined? You see, you still don't have an answer.



How many times since 1990 have Liverpool fans posted this living on past glories stuff?

A lot more.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 16, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Ah, nowt like semantics - eh?
> 
> How many times have ManUre won the First Division and Premiership combined? You see, you still don't have an answer.



will you give it up? liverpools time has been and gone, you lot are yesterdays pickpockets


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah there's a reason everyone hates Man Utd (apart from the media's love affair with them). No-one hates Liverfools because who cares?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 16, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah there's a reason everyone hates Man Utd (apart from the media's love affair with them). No-one hates Liverfools because who cares?



Yep, it's the glory hunting twatty little fans who get my goat. Worst fans in the premiership - Old Trafford, for all the hype, is one of the most soul-free corporate hellholes of the lot. At least Anfield has some passion.

Christ, even Middlesboro had more atmosphere. And that's a sentence I though I'd never type.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, shut up while I'm trying to bait to the Scouse.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 16, 2008)

Trouble is, it was always easier for the neutral to warm to a Liverpool dynasty that contained the likes of Barnes, Fatboy Molby, permhead Keegan, Rush and the like. Quiet respectful Anfield bootroom management and all that too.

But the same's not true of Utd though is it? Think the Nevilles, donkey-forgetful Ferdinand, Van Horseface, cocktail sausage Scholes and the Portuguese pink diver. Not a loveable bunch, aggravated by the fact that their manager's an angry red-faced goon who chews gum like an insane cow, complete with a persecution  complex a mile wide. Giggs and a few other exceptions aside, they're hardly classy...


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Trouble is, it was always easier for the neutral to warm to a Liverpool dynasty that contained the likes of Barnes, Fatboy Molby, permhead Keegan, Rush and the like. Quiet respectful Anfield bootroom management and all that too.
> 
> But the same's not true of Utd though is it? Think the Nevilles, donkey-forgetful Ferdinand, Van Horseface, cocktail sausage Scholes and the Portuguese pink diver. Not a loveable bunch, aggravated by the fact that their manager's an angry red-faced goon who chews gum like an insane cow, complete with a persecution  complex a mile wide. Giggs and a few other exceptions aside, they're hardly classy...



classy, polished football.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah right, Horseface's penalty-area lurking was all class. Gawd, he even made Fowler look like a charitable soul.

As for now, for all Utd's attacking football bluster, they pretty much won the Champs League this year by playing one up front and counterattacking like a boring Greek Euro national side.  Flat track bullies in the league maybe, but they're a stilted defensive team in Europe and on the biggest stage.

If that was bold attacking football then I'm a sherbert dib dab.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Yeah right, Horseface's penalty-area lurking was all class. Gawd, he even made Fowler look like a charitable soul.
> 
> As for now, for all Utd's attacking football bluster, they pretty much won the Champs League this year by playing one up front and counterattacking like a boring Greek Euro national side.  Flat track bullies in the league maybe, but they're a stilted defensive team in Europe and on the biggest stage.
> 
> If that was bold attacking football then I'm a sherbert dib dab.



did you watch the matches against Roma? And the final against Chelsea, the best football was played by United in the first half.

Liverpool on the otherhand needed the ref to get them past Inter.

Maybe this year Rafa will manage to scrape a goal against United.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't really give a shit about Liverpool, but it's got to be said that their run to their Champions League win was a fuck of a lot more entertaining than Utd's recent efforts.

For drama alone that comeback will take some beating. A largely dour 1-1 draw followed by penalties wasn't nearly as much to shout about as a final spectacle. Even allowing for Utd's fans selective myopia I think you'd concede that.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I don't really give a shit about Liverpool, but it's got to be said that their run to their Champions League win was a fuck of a lot more entertaining than Utd's recent efforts.
> 
> For drama alone that comeback will take some beating. A largely dour 1-1 draw followed by penalties wasn't nearly as much to shout about as a final spectacle. Even allowing for Utd's fans selective myopia I think you'd concede that.



It wasn't a dour 1-1 draw at all you fucking pillock and to be fair it's nigh on impossible to beat a comeback from 3 nil down for drama, that was a one off fluke by a shit team who've never won the league title in 18 years.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2008)

and i;d like you to name a team that play more attractive football than Manchester United in the Premiership.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah, poor little angry myopic diddums

Maybe one day, your mummy will buy you a ticket to Old Trafford.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 16, 2008)

revol68 said:


> and i;d like you to name a team that play more attractive football than Manchester United in the Premiership.



Arsenal. On form they play a purer blend of slick football than anyone else.

Hey, and they even do that by developing young players too, rather than frequently spending 18m+ on established and well known young stars like lesser Chelsea.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Arsenal. On form they play a purer blend of slick football than anyone else.
> 
> Hey, and they even do that by developing young players too, rather than frequently spending 18m+ on established and well known young stars like lesser Chelsea.



they buy in other teams promising youngsters then sell them on for a nice profit 4 years down the line, nice business model, pity business models and net profit from transfers doesn't win titles.

Also Arsenal can onl play their slick football against smaller opposition who are intimidated, get in amongst them and they fall apart, look at the match against man utd at Highbury, United played the nicer football and created more actual moves.

Also having nerve and an ability to defend and never give up are pretty essential to a football team.


----------



## Iam (Aug 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Maybe one day, your mummy will buy you a ticket to Old Trafford.



And maybe one day, you'll post about your team (you know, the one you actually support yourself?), rather than something about United.

I fucking doubt it, though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 17, 2008)

revol68 said:


> and i;d like you to name a team that play more attractive football than Manchester United in the Premiership.


Today? Chelsea without a doubt.   ManU looked...not very good at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2008)

Newcastle Newcastle Newcastle Newcastle Newcastle


----------



## Iam (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty half arsed performance from United today, but Newcastle were good, looked as organised as I've seen them in ages and we never looked like scoring a second.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 13, 2008)

Uncanny. The above quote sums up the performance v Liverpool today as well.

I still say Utd are a one man team and when Super Ron comes back all will be well again. Things would also improve if Bervatov carried on making an effort for the duration of the game instead of thinking he'd done enough after setting up the early goal. He redefined anonimity today. Bargain.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 14, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Uncanny. The above quote sums up the performance v Liverpool today as well.
> 
> I still say Utd are a one man team and when Super Ron comes back all will be well again. Things would also improve if Bervatov carried on making an effort for the duration of the game instead of thinking he'd done enough after setting up the early goal. He redefined anonimity today. Bargain.



there was loads wrong today, i thought fergie got the tactics wrong in the second half after carrick went off we had no battlers in midfield, he should have taken one of the front men off, probably berbatov, liverpool were just walking through us in midfield, it is a bit extreme though calling us a one man team, it would take some fucking player to win the league and champions league on his own, we started off shit last season as well


----------



## Flashman (Sep 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Trouble is, it was always easier for the neutral to warm to a Liverpool dynasty that contained the likes of Barnes, Fatboy Molby, permhead Keegan, Rush and the like. Quiet respectful Anfield bootroom management and all that too.



Bollocks.

 Everyone, I mean everyone I know from my generation hated those cunts, good football or not.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 14, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Everyone, I mean everyone I know from my generation hated those cunts, good football or not.



ROTFLMAO!!!!! Such bitterness.


----------



## Iam (Sep 14, 2008)

Outplayed yesterday, out worked and Liverpool deserved their win. United weren't in it in the second half, Liverpool won every loose ball, every challenge and every header. They wanted more and they went out and took it.

And worryingly Van Der Saar's fumbling continues. Perhaps it's time to start giving Foster some games.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!! Such bitterness.





Drunken bitterness too, the worst kind.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 16, 2008)

2 bits of bad news for the Scum. Carrick is out for 6 weeks and Cry Baby Terry has had his red card overturned so he plays on Saturday.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 16, 2008)

Biffo said:


> *2 bits of bad news for the Scum*. Carrick is out for 6 weeks and Cry Baby Terry has had his red card overturned so he plays on Saturday.



what has any of that got to do with city?


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 17, 2008)

The most revealing thing about last week's game is that in the first meeting of the two teams since you lot won the European Cup, and all you could sing about was Heysel and Hillsborough.  Pretty embarrassing that, really.


----------



## Iam (Sep 17, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> The most revealing thing about last week's game is that in the first meeting of the two teams since you lot won the European Cup, and all you could sing about was Heysel and Hillsborough.  Pretty embarrassing that, really.



No Liverpool fan's ever sung about Munich, of course. But that's ok...


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 17, 2008)

Iam said:


> No Liverpool fan's ever sung about Munich, of course. But that's ok...



Not the point.

Why were they/you not singing about your victory in Moscow?  Why choose to sing about dead people at a time when you have something to gloat about?


----------



## Iam (Sep 17, 2008)

Because people are idiots, I guess.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd say there is about 10-20% of fans from both sides who still sing these songs. Idiots indeed. And twats.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 17, 2008)

Biffo said:


> I'd say there is about 10-20% of fans from both sides who still sing these songs. Idiots indeed. And twats.



What are you basing that on?

From my experience of the last four or five years of the Mancs coming to Anfield, I'd say 90% sing the Heysel songs and about 50-60% sing the Hillsborough songs.  Before that it was hardly any.

From our lot, I've only heard the Munich songs in the pub a few times and last year at Old Trafford after 45 minutes of goading about Hillsborough songs.

That wasn't the point of my post though.  I think they had a real opportunity to gloat about the third Eurpean Cup (puts them on a par with Bob Paisley..) but they had nothing.


----------



## JTG (Sep 17, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Everyone, I mean everyone I know from my generation hated those cunts, good football or not.



This is true, out of my lot who follow the Rovers, those who don't have some sort of affection for Liverpool absolutely hated them through the 80s and the dislike remains now. The way in which the Kop could shout 'penalty!' and the ref would duly give one was especially detested

For all that Barnes, Beardsley, Dalglish etc were admired for their abilities there was still Souness, McMahon, Aldridge and co to make them thoroughly unlikeable.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 17, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Not the point.
> 
> Why were they/you not singing about your victory in Moscow?  Why choose to sing about dead people at a time when you have something to gloat about?



the only chant i could hear on the telly was champions of england, champions of europe, this was sung all through the match, if any wankers were singing about heysel or hillsborough then they were in a minority


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2008)

Deareg said:


> *The only chant i could hear on the telly *was champions of england, champions of europe, this was sung all through the match, if any wankers were singing about heysel or hillsborough then they were in a minority



Ah, eye witness testimony.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ah, eye witness testimony.



LOL 

Last time I went to a Liverpool v Man Utd game, I didn't hear any Munich chants but heard several Heysel and Hillsborough chants. Think it was the season after Istanbul.

I was also at the game where a 1 minute silence for one of Hillsborough victims was broken by the Mancs.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ah, eye witness testimony.



how many times have you seen united play? thats right none, but it never stops you from talking shite


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2008)

Over 5 times actually, including a game at Old Trafford from a box courtesy of Sky.

Hope you're not sticking to that armchair.


----------



## Iam (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I'm impressed.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I like to slag a team off from a position of informed dislike.


I struck a bargain with some Scousers yesterday at the pub after the Marseille game mind. Suitably impressed with my dislike of Utd and taking pity on the Wimbledon backstory, they tried to convince me to become a honorary Scouser. Clearly - having never been to Anfield and having no Scouse connections - I refused, but they were persistent, very persistent.

I felt a little press-ganged into it, but I did shake on a deal: if Liverpool win the league this year I'll become a fan and they'll pay for my first visit to Anfield.

I somehow think my chances of becoming a Plastic Scouser are low.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 17, 2008)

I've seen Utd play at least 9 times - in Manchester, Liverpool, London, Cardiff and Swansea. I'm practically a fan ........eueueueghghghghgh!!


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Itaking pity on the Wimbledon backstory, they tried to convince me to become a honorary Scouser. Clearly - having never been to Anfield and having no Scouse connections - I refused, but they were persistent, very persistent.




I hope you didn't let your drink out of your sight, else you may well have woke up with a terrible headache and an arse like a Japanese flag.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2008)

Biffo said:


> I've seen Utd play at least 9 times - in Manchester, Liverpool, London, Cardiff and Swansea. I'm practically a fan ........eueueueghghghghgh!!


I must have seen 'em 20 times or so.

That must make me a diehard supporter compared to some of their 'fans.'


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2008)

The weird thing is that, despite all the impressive history, they've succeeded in making Old Trafford a disturbingly soulless corporate bland-o-venue.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 17, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The weird thing is that, despite all the impressive history, they've succeeded in making Old Trafford a disturbingly soulless corporate bland-o-venue.



That's the case with Liverpool and Chelsea as well tbh. Maybe Arsenal but I can't say for sure. More and more corporate fans and OOTs generated by the glitz and glamour of the Sky Machine and the subsequent higher prices driving the 'real' fans away.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 17, 2008)

Moving on, are any of you Mancs going to be booing Ronaldo tonight?  Or have you all forgiven him for wanting to fuck you off at the earliest opportunity and go and play somewhere where the fans aren't all related?


----------



## JTG (Sep 17, 2008)

I've seen them twice if we're making lists


----------



## Flashman (Sep 18, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Moving on, are any of you Mancs going to be booing Ronaldo tonight?  Or have you all forgiven him for wanting to fuck you off at the earliest opportunity and go and play somewhere where the fans aren't all related?



Evidently, they've forgiven him.

A rousing cheer for the uber-tanned show-poneh.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 18, 2008)

Aye, another display of devastating attacking football from Utd.  What's that, about 3-4 goals in the first 6 games of the season?

Not a one-man team at all. No wonder they're so quick to forgive.


----------



## Iam (Sep 18, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Aye, another display of devastating attacking football from Utd.  What's that, about 3-4 goals in the first 6 games of the season?
> 
> Not a one-man team at all. No wonder they're so quick to forgive.



At least it's given you something to cheer, though, eh?

Think of it like a community service for sad acts.


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2008)

Iam said:


> At least it's given you something to cheer, though, eh?
> 
> Think of it like a community service for sad acts.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2008)

After 61 mins, did anyone else see United's wonder boy back to his game!!!

Jump on the floor for no reason  Great skill there.......


----------



## nightbreed (Sep 21, 2008)

Six yellow cards for Manure. They dont like it up em!!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2008)

5 points out of a possible 12, nice


----------



## nightbreed (Sep 21, 2008)

Wonderboy has been booked as well. What crap they are.

Question? Are Manure the New Labour of the Premiership? All spin and sell out?

Full time now. . One point well earned by the Blues. I would rather have Liverpool on top of the premiership than give Manure 3 points today.

7 points adrift. Wankers.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 21, 2008)

nightbreed said:


> Wonderboy has been booked as well. What crap they are.
> 
> Question? Are Manure the New Labour of the Premiership? All spin and sell out?
> 
> ...



I'd rather have a _convicted_ rapist playing centre half than the famed JT. The most over-rated central defender ever. See how often and how easily he was caught out today? By Rooney twice. First, ended in chance for Ferdinand. Second in shot by Park. Ditto against Jo last week. No pace. A flat track bully. Needs Carvalho to cover for him all the time. Will be rumbled this season for certain. Cech too. Nerve seems to be gone. Bosinga can't defend. How many right backs is that now - five - and still a problem area? And what is Malouda for exactly? 

Reality is despite all the bluster Utd are a point better off from this fixture than last season and we know how that season ended don't we?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2008)

Dandred said:


> 5 points out of a possible 12, nice



the same as at this time last season.... and we all know how that finished


----------



## nightbreed (Sep 22, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> I'd rather have a _convicted_ rapist playing centre half than the famed JT. The most over-rated central defender ever. See how often and how easily he was caught out today? By Rooney twice. First, ended in chance for Ferdinand. Second in shot by Park. Ditto against Jo last week. No pace. A flat track bully. Needs Carvalho to cover for him all the time. Will be rumbled this season for certain. Cech too. Nerve seems to be gone. Bosinga can't defend. How many right backs is that now - five - and still a problem area? And what is Malouda for exactly?
> 
> Reality is despite all the bluster Utd are a point better off from this fixture than last season and we know how that season ended don't we?



Like the way your personalise it Joe. Neat. Just think of Ferdinands pathetic behaviour at last years corresponding fixture. A complete dick.

Heres how your manager saw the game. Interesting comments about speed

_Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson admitted he was disappointed not to be leaving London with a victory after his side led for much of the game. 

"I feel we have missed a good chance, obviously. If we had had a bit more energy, we would have been okay," he said. 

"We started to drop off the pace a bit in terms of the speed we were playing at. 

"That was a bit of a disappointment because it allowed them to regroup at half-time. 

"We started to give the ball away in the second half and that got them back into the game. They had a couple of chances, but that's about all they had." _

Its a long season mate and Ferguson is facing a more experienced winning manager than last season where we drove you to the wire.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2008)

Deareg said:


> the same as at this time last season.... and we all know how that finished



And how many points did Chelsea have at this point in time last season then?


That was Utd's best chance of beating Chelsea at the Bridge and they blew it, reduced to fouling and diving all over the place - 7 yellow cards and the most humiliiating crap dive from Ronaldo. By the end Chelsea looked dominant, particularly possession wise.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> And how many points did Chelsea have at this point in time last season then?
> 
> 
> That was Utd's best chance of beating Chelsea at the Bridge and they blew it, reduced to fouling and diving all over the place - 7 yellow cards and the most humiliiating crap dive from Ronaldo. By the end Chelsea looked dominant, particularly possession wise.



i might be wrong, but i thought chelsea had more points than us at this stage last season?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll confess that my recollection of Chelsea's exact points total at the start of the 07/08 season is understandably limited. Can't remember it being so marked though and it's probably fairer to say that they're not going to have the slow, disrupted period they suffered in the Mourinho/Grant changeover.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I'll confess that my recollection of Chelsea's exact points total at the start of the 07/08 season is understandably limited. Can't remember it being so marked though and it's probably fairer to say that they're not going to have the slow, disrupted period they suffered in the Mourinho/Grant changeover.




i just checked, it was exactly the same as it is now, i take your point about mouriniho, but as remember it grant did not do a bad job and started off quite well after from losing his first game against united


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2008)

You a Berbatov or Tevez fan Dearag? Something's got to give if you with those two and Rooney in the side I suspect.

Part of me thinks, no hopes, that Berbatov may be the ego to upset the applecart. He's already shown that the sulky, hands on hips, attitude wasn't entirely confined to his last days at the Spuds.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> You a Berbatov or Tevez fan Dearag? Something's got to give if you with those two and Rooney in the side I suspect.
> 
> Part of me thinks, no hopes, that Berbatov may be the ego to upset the applecart. He's already shown that the sulky, hands on hips, attitude wasn't entirely confined to his last days at the Spuds.



to be honest, i have not been impressed with berbatov so far, i don't care about the sulky attitude but he looks very lazy, i think tevez is a better team player and i don't think it will work for us playing all three of them at the same time, it was a disaster at anfield and probably cost us the game


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2008)

On paper he's a great signing - got the aerial presence and holding ability that the other Utd strikers lack yadda yadda yadda.

But I can't help feeling that his attitude is sucky and that he's going to struggle not being the main man if it comes to it. Rooney's not pulling up trees at the moment - he's arguably the most vulnerable of the three, but will Slur Alex drop the golden potato?

Tevez's effort helps the players around him look better and encourages team spirit. I'm not sure you could always say the same about Berbatov.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 22, 2008)

Deareg said:


> to be honest, i have not been impressed with berbatov so far, i don't care about the sulky attitude but he looks very lazy, i think tevez is a better team player and i don't think it will work for us playing all three of them at the same time, it was a disaster at anfield and probably cost us the game



Two games in and you're writing him off.  Good old Mancs.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2008)

personally i would be tempted to play berbetov and tevez more often then rooney for the harder grittier games in a 442 formation.

Home against slightly week oposition i would go silly and play a pro ev formation.

back 4

Hargreeves, Carrick.

               ronaldo

rooney-  bertetov-  tevez

might struggle a bit with width although evra would help out enourmously and gary neville if he still has the legs can bomb foward as well. I think that fomration would scare evryone and everything as long as the strikers and ronaldo can score enough to take some pressure off the defence.

Van der sar is looking like a liabilty now. Which isnt helpful for manure.

dave


----------



## Relahni (Sep 22, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Two games in and you're writing him off.  Good old Mancs.



Two games against the best defences (probably in Europe)!!!

And didn't he set up both goals they scored?

To be fair, Berbatov has a Chris Waddle posture about him, and he kind of strolls, walks, saunters about for most of the game.

The Mancs have been used to the headless chicken, Carlton Palmer esq forward/right full back Wayne Rooney - so they might think it's a bit strange a striker to actually stay in his position!


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> On paper he's a great signing - got the aerial presence and holding ability that the other Utd strikers lack yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> But I can't help feeling that his attitude is sucky and that he's going to struggle not being the main man if it comes to it. Rooney's not pulling up trees at the moment - he's arguably the most vulnerable of the three, but will Slur Alex drop the golden potato?
> 
> Tevez's effort helps the players around him look better and encourages team spirit. I'm not sure you could always say the same about Berbatov.



fergie has a good track record when it comes to dealing with difficult players and wouldn't hesitate to drop or transfer any one who wasn't toeing the line so i have no worries there, andy cole looked like he was in a strop most of the times as well but we did alright with him, rooney has been played out of position for the last couple of seasons, so it is no surprise that united are not getting the best out of him and he still scored something like 20 goals last season, hopefully it is just a case of berbatov settling in


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Two games in and you're writing him off.  Good old Mancs.



am i really?


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Not quite Eduardo, but still pretty bad.

Pogatetz is a cunt, may he have a nasty accident.

I've been speaking to a 'Boro fan this morning who _insists_ that it wasn't a foul!!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

you would haver thought the ball being two yards away from him when he made contact would be a clue.

dave


----------



## Relahni (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the "Mancs/tourists" had to shell out £40+ for this match.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> Not quite Eduardo, but still pretty bad.
> 
> Pogatetz is a cunt, may he have a nasty accident.
> 
> I've been speaking to a 'Boro fan this morning who _insists_ that it wasn't a foul!!


 
Nasty that.  Said on the radio this morning that Pogatetz received a 24 week ban after leaving someone with a double leg fracture when he was playing for Spartak Moscow


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

He didn't break his leg according to teamtalk.

dave


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, tendons apparently.

Even so, look where his foot is, and where the ball is. It's a pretty awful tackle.


----------



## radix lecti (Sep 27, 2008)

piss poor decision for the penalty , styles was so biased today it was disgraceful


----------



## N_igma (Sep 27, 2008)

It's not that he's biased he's just a shite referee. He should be demoted to the Scottish Highland League.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 27, 2008)

the standard of refereeing overall is a disgrace, players diving don't help mind


----------



## Iam (Sep 28, 2008)

It was a fucking awful decision, the defender clearly - and I mean in full motion - played the ball.

Still, it seemed to set of a period of United looking quite good going forward until the end of the game, which has been lacking so far this season. Rooney, Berbatov, Ronaldo and Scholes all appeared to be getting into gear.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## revol68 (Sep 28, 2008)

Deareg said:


> the standard of refereeing overall is a disgrace, players diving don't help mind



Are you talking about the ghost penalty for Man United against Bolton, cos Ronaldo didn't dive , infact he didn't even appeal, no one did.

Funny though to see the United players not celebrate the goal, I wonder what went through the refs head when he saw that, muppet.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 28, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Are you talking about the ghost penalty for Man United against Bolton, cos Ronaldo didn't dive , infact he didn't even appeal, no one did.
> 
> Funny though to see the United players not celebrate the goal, I wonder what went through the refs head when he saw that, muppet.



i never noticed whether he appealed or not to be honest, but he could easily have stepped over the players leg, like so many other players these days who either run into defenders out streched legs or leave there own leg trailing in order to catch the defenders leg


----------



## revol68 (Sep 28, 2008)

Deareg said:


> i never noticed whether he appealed or not to be honest, but he could easily have stepped over the players leg, like so many other players these days who either run into defenders out streched legs or leave there own leg trailing in order to catch the defenders leg



are you actually bonkers, do you think players are superhuman and process visual information in the super slow motion speed of the instant replays. He was running with the ball, the ball gets stopped by the players foot, he goes over the ball and the players foot and hits the ground, makes no appeal for a penalty nor does anyother player and ypu are suggesting he dived.

Your anti diving obsession has got to the stage of parody.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a dive. No doubt about it. Not as blatant, sickening and pathetic as the number he pulled in the Chelsea game - you know the one like the ones he has become famous for? But a still a dive.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Nah thats not a dive. The defenders foot caught him and he went over. Thats fair enough.

The player clearly got the ball first and it was never ever a penelty though.

dave


----------



## strung out (Sep 29, 2008)

i'm no fan of ronaldo's antics but i dont think you can blame him for that... no dive, no penalty either


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Deareg said:


> the standard of refereeing overall is a disgrace, players diving don't help mind



it wasn't a dive he got taken down (after being excellently tackled)


----------



## Iam (Sep 29, 2008)

Biffo said:


> That's a dive. No doubt about it. Not as blatant, sickening and pathetic as the number he pulled in the Chelsea game - you know the one like the ones he has become famous for? But a still a dive.



You're fucking blind. Not a penalty, but not a dive, either. Momentum carried him over.

Shouldn't you be celebrating your "title push", anyway?

*snicker*


----------



## 43mhz (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a bit of a dive


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> You're fucking blind. Not a penalty, but not a dive, either. Momentum carried him over.
> 
> Shouldn't you be celebrating your "title push", anyway?
> 
> *snicker*



Look at it again though. His leg is dragging before he makes contact. There's another better replay which shows it more clearly. 

Momentum would probably have meant he went down anyway, but he's hardly going to keep his balance if he keeps pushing his foot down in the floor like that. Fairplay that he didn't appeal, but he's not exactly guileless in his method of falling either.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 29, 2008)

From todays Times:



> “Ronaldo was on the floor saying, ‘I didn’t want a penalty,’ ” Kevin Nolan, the Bolton captain, said. “I don’t think one of their players put their hands up asking for a penalty. Darren Fletcher’s going ‘It’s not a penalty,’ Carlos Tévez is going ‘It’s not a penalty.’ They couldn’t believe their luck.”



http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article4842603.ece


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2008)

His left foot dropped without it being touched. Of course momentum carried him over but if he really wanted to he could have stayed on his feet. That's why I like a player like Rooney, he'll not fall even though he knows he could get away with it. Ronaldo will fall given the chance.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2008)

Kanda said:


> From todays Times:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article4842603.ece



To be fair, players reporting what another players says aren't renown for accuracy. A quick correction and I could have this printed in the paper:



> Ronaldo was on the floor saying, ‘I fell like a sack of potatoes, no penalty,’ ” Kevin Nolan, the Bolton captain, said. “I don’t think one of their players put their hands up asking for a penalty. Darren Fletcher’s going ‘he's tricked you,HA HAHA’ Carlos Tévez is going ‘nice one, you cheeky diving cunt.’ They couldn’t believe their luck.”



Changed the course of the game though. Bolton were hanging on doggedly, even with a couple of good chances to score, and the penalty knocked the resistance out of them.


----------



## Iam (Sep 29, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Look at it again though.



Fancy seeing you here, Mr Self-Appointed Expert on everything!



So, what you're saying is it's not a dive, then?

How did "your" lads get on this weekend? Do you even know?


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> Fancy seeing you here, Mr Self-Appointed Expert on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 he doesn't support anyone....just hates Utd and loves arsenal


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

revol68 said:


> are you actually bonkers, do you think players are superhuman and process visual information in the super slow motion speed of the instant replays. He was running with the ball, the ball gets stopped by the players foot, he goes over the ball and the players foot and hits the ground, makes no appeal for a penalty nor does anyother player and ypu are suggesting he dived.
> 
> Your anti diving obsession has got to the stage of parody.




Interestingly, if you study the point of contact minutely, Ronaldo's left foot arguably touches the ball, just the very _teeeeeenist_ fraction before the defender slides in. On the MOTD replay his left foot also touches the ball sideways _after _the tackle initial and while still upright before going down as a result of his _right_ foot being taken by the defender's trailing leg. 

For someone like Styles who on his track record regards any contact in the box as questionable either or a combination of the two together could have been enough for him to justify the award.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

So its a penelty beacuse styles is a knob is your arguement?

dave


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> Interestingly, if you study the point of contact minutely, Ronaldo's left foot arguably touches the ball, just the very _teeeeeenist_ fraction before the defender slides in. On the MOTD replay his left foot also touches the ball sideways _after _the tackle initial and while still upright before going down as a result of his _right_ foot being taken by the defender's trailing leg.



Lol it's highly debatable and we have instant replay in slow motion. Styles was watching it in real time, absolutely woeful decision there's no arguing that.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Lol it's highly debatable and we have instant replay in slow motion. Styles was watching it in real time, absolutely woeful decision there's no arguing that.



It was basically a quality tackle!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> It was basically a quality tackle!



It certainly appeared to be. And 99% of the time there would be no argument. But if Ronaldo actually touched the ball first, no matter how minutely, as a serious study of the moment of contact suggests he did, then it is as much a penalty as it would be, if his left foot made contact and he knocked the ball a yard (rather than an inch or two) in front of him before going down.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> It certainly appeared to be. And 99% of the time there would be no argument. But if Ronaldo actually touched the ball first, no matter how minutely, as a serious study of the moment of contact suggests he did, then it is as much a penalty as it would be, if his left foot made contact and he knocked the ball a yard (rather than an inch or two) in front of him before going down.



thats bolloxs!

it was a fair and just tackle!


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> It certainly appeared to be. And 99% of the time there would be no argument. But if Ronaldo actually touched the ball first, no matter how minutely, as a serious study of the moment of contact suggests he did, then it is as much a penalty as it would be, if his left foot made contact and he knocked the ball a yard (rather than an inch or two) in front of him before going down.



The defender got a touch to the ball before Ronaldo did.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

what are you looking at?

Ronaldo may get a touch to the ball. The defnder defiantly takes the ball and then the man though. Which is a good tackle.


dave


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> So its a penelty beacuse styles is a knob is your arguement?
> 
> dave




Personally I don't have much time for him. But he was just ten yards away. He was looking at it from angle that would clearly show who touched first. And who touched _last_. Most refs wouldn't give it true. Too finickey for most of them. But that dosen't mean Styles, within the laws of the game, was wrong either.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> Personally I don't have much time for him. But he was just ten yards away. He was looking at it from angle that would clearly show who touched first. And who touched _last_. Most refs wouldn't give it true. Too finickey for most of them. But that dosen't mean Styles, within the laws of the game, was wrong either.



Styles was as wrong as could be!

there is no way that was a penalty by any law of the game


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> But that dosen't mean Styles, within the laws of the game, was wrong either.



Bollocks. You're probably the only person in the country who's even given it thought that Styles might be right. Even Styles is probably thinking "I'm a big eejit" right now.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> what are you looking at?
> 
> Ronaldo may get a touch to the ball...




If Ronaldo touches the ball and then the defender does - penalty.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Bollocks. You're probably the only person in the country who's even given it thought that Styles might be right. Even Styles is probably thinking "I'm a big eejit" right now.



what do you mean probably?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Bollocks. You're probably the only person in the country who's even given it thought that Styles might be right. Even Styles is probably thinking "I'm a big eejit" right now.



Look again at the precise moment of contact - if the outside of Ronaldo's left toe dosen't touch the ball first it means he must have _missed_ the ball entirely. There is nothing that would cause him to do that. 

It is a story of two fractions. A fraction of a second and a fraction of a touch. It is the tentative nature of the touch that has given rise to the outcry. But if Styles saw it - penalty.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like a dive to me.   he stops running and falls over.  probably just force of habit.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> Look again at the precise moment of contact - if the outside of Ronaldo's left toe dosen't touch the ball first it means he must have _missed_ the ball entirely. There is nothing that would cause him to do that.
> 
> It is a story of two fractions. A fraction of a second and a fraction of a touch. It is the tentative nature of the touch that has given rise to the outcry. But if Styles saw it - penalty.








you can't really believe that that is a penalty!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe it might be worth pointing out that at least half of the pople on this thread who are syaing it wasn't a pen are partisan man united fans.


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Joe it might be worth pointing out that at least half of the pople on this thread who are syaing it wasn't a pen are partisan man united fans.
> 
> 
> dave



I don't think it matters who you support, a penalty is a penalty and that isn't one


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

either way it doesn't matter, we'd of still won the game anyway


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2008)

i still think it was a dive, he could quite easily have stepped over the defenders leg


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> I don't think it matters who you support, a penalty is a penalty and that isn't one


 
Doesn't matter normally. but when poeples whos team it was got given the pen and they are saying its not a pen its very very clear cut.

dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Deareg said:


> i still think it was a dive, he could quite easily have stepped over the defenders leg



your opinion is invalid!


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> your opinion is invalid!



any particular reason?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Doesn't matter normally. but when poeples whos team it was got given the pen and they are saying its not a pen its very very clear cut.
> 
> dave



you only have to look at the tackle to see how clear cut it is. no argument whatsoever (unless you have mental issues) you can slow it down, look at it from different angles and all you can see is an excellent tackle. if it'd happened outside the box or wherever it is a first class challenge no doubt!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree. Stop trying to argue.


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Deareg said:


> any particular reason?



yeah

if you think that is a dive, you don't know what your talking about, as a result your opinion is invalid!


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I agree. Stop trying to argue.
> 
> 
> dave


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> yeah
> 
> if you think that is a dive, you don't know what your talking about, as a result your opinion is invalid!



well i can't argue back against such well thought out logic, so i will bow out for now


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I agree. Stop trying to argue.
> 
> 
> dave





Deareg said:


> well i can't argue back against such well thought out logic, so i will bow out for now



noone will argue with me!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Try wes brown is a great right back and desreves to play there for england and i will argue!


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Try wes brown is a great right back and desreves to play there for england and i will argue!
> 
> 
> dave



ok!

he was always a quality player that would suffer from losing concentration every now and then, can play excellent but not consistant enough.

Last year he came on leaps and bounds and deserved his england place IMO.

But he's not the best right back in the country or even at Man Utd TBH.

This season I think he's slipped back a bit to his lacking in concentration stylee


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

he may have deserved at as glenn johnso was toss.

But he has come through very nicely(finally!) and should get the place.

Wes brown is a bit shit.


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Wes brown is a bit shit.
> 
> 
> dave



compared to whome??

I mean how can you play for a Manager like Sir Alex for the euro/prem champions if your a bit shit, it's not like AF doesn't know what he's doing?

I see him as the right footed equvelent of Mickeal silvestre, a quality player prone to off days, would pretty much get into any prem first team outside the top four and would make the squad/utility player stylee for the top four.

to say he's a bit shit is a bit unfair IMO, he plays excellently much more than not (especially last season), unless your definition of "a bit shit" is a bit different to mine


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Silvestre doesnt help your course. I was shocked he ever got a game for you.

Rubbish.


brown is shit compared to a competent rb.


dave


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Silvestre doesnt help your course. I was shocked he ever got a game for you.
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> ...



Silvestre was not bad....not great though tip top squad player....incidently a fantastic passer of the ball which was often overlooked...

Anyhow I rather think Sir Alex and Wenger prob know a bit more about it than you, doubt they will be on the phone for advise anytime soon


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

After what im doing to pompey in champ man they would be fools not to listen to me!!!!!

silvestre was an okay squad player espeically at left back but he was basicly toss. Never rated him for france or united.

dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> brown is shit compared to a competent rb.




I don;'t subscribe to this point of view!

do you really think Sir Alex would of kept him for this long if he was "shit compared to a competent rb." I mean really, do you not think AF is a better judge of footballers then you or I?
competent as in championship standard, competent as in International standard?

He's better then you think IMO, how often have you seen him play?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot. I watch many manure games especilly from a seaosn or two ago as my flat mate was a united fan.

Hes a decent enough squad player in the premierleague. I really doubt he could be a starting centre back for anything other then relegation fodder(y'know like spurs!) though and shouldnt be anywhere near an england shirt or a starting berth for you lot.

dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I really doubt he could be a starting centre back for anything other then relegation fodder(y'know like spurs!)
> 
> dave







kained&able said:


> shouldnt be anywhere near an england shirt or a starting berth for you lot.
> 
> dave



I think I'll take Sir Alex and Fabio Capello's opinions on football & Wes Brown over yours any day then i think


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

Deareg said:


> i still think it was a dive, he could quite easily have stepped over the defenders leg



Again if you look at it closely at the sequence of events it is the defenders left leg that brings him down. Not to be too personal, if you genuinely think that was a dive, ny guess is you have probably never played football.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> A lot. I watch many manure games especilly from a seaosn or two ago as my flat mate was a united fan.
> 
> 
> dave



Fair enough!

I think he's got alot batter since then, a couple of seasons ago was when he was right in the middle of his inconstancy!
When Rio got banned for 9 months and Wes stepped in, he was pretty woeful TBH


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> I think I'll take Sir Alex and Fabio Capello's opinions on football & Wes Brown over yours any day then i think


 
What have either of them done in the game though???

Its also really really bad if wes and rio play at the same time. The odds of one of them losing concentartion at some point is quite high!


dave


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> I think I'll take Sir Alex and Fabio Capello's opinions on football & Wes Brown over yours any day then i think




Brown is a great natural _defender_. Right back is not his natural position. However he improved throughout last season, and was one of England's best players against Croatia.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> Again if you look at it closely at the sequence of events it is the defenders left leg that brings him down. Not to be too personal, if you genuinely think that was a dive, ny guess is you have probably never played football.



your opinion is invalid aswell!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> I think he's got alot batter since then, a couple of seasons ago was when he was right in the middle of his inconstancy!
> When Rio got banned for 9 months and Wes stepped in, he was pretty woeful TBH




But wasn't he rushed back early from injury?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> Brown is a great natural _defender_. Right back is not his natural position. However he improved throughout last season, and was one of England's best players against Croatia.



I think after this comment Your opinion has been validated to an extent,

I take back my earlier post, or more so would like to change it too:



internetstalker said:


> your opinion on penalties is invalid!


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> But wasn't he rushed back early from injury?



Yes, Very true!


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Its also really really bad if wes and rio play at the same time. The odds of one of them losing concentartion at some point is quite high!



I bet Fergie thought the same when they picked up their Premiership and Champions League winners medals


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

I rate rio very highly but rio/brown is asking for trouble over any lengh of time. Especially this season with van der sar seemingly losing all his ability.

dave


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> Again if you look at it closely at the sequence of events it is the defenders left leg that brings him down. Not to be too personal, if you genuinely think that was a dive, ny guess is you have probably never played football.



i have played football quite a lot, never to a high standard admittedly, but whether i have or have not has nothing to do with this issue, it has become all too common in football these days for attacking players to trail there legs when they could quite easily step over the legs of defenders, ronaldo does this all the time, just because i am a united supporter does not mean i am blind to the obvious, if it had been a bolton player winning a penalty in this way i would have been throwing things at my telly


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Right, styles admits he got it wrong it wasn't a pen.


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Right, styles admits he got it wrong it wasn't a pen.
> 
> 
> dave



he'd of looked a right cock if he didn't


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> he'd of looked a right cock if he didn't




He'd have been l'ooking at' the Endsleigh League if he didn't. As it happens his 'reward' for fessing up is not to be relegated. 

Unlike what happened his compatriot who refused to admit his red card for Terry was wrong. 

Relegated. 

The danger is that in future the media will be able to decide _retrospectively_ what has happened in this or that game. And what needs to be done to remedy it or make some recompense.

Such a scenario is possible because as we all know with one or two honourable exceptions the press tend to hunt in a pack. Now that a precedent has been set the media can now decide on their targets. 

For instance why no hue and cry for Pogatetz to be banned after one of the worst tackles you will ever see in top flight football? 

Imagine for a moment that was Joey Barton? 

Or imagine if it was Rooney, he of the 'famous short fuse', (with one of the better disclipinary records in the Premiership) who had been responsibe for the two tackles by Andy Johnson on Sat?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2008)

Waits for a post telling us about the inherent decency of Man United.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Reilly said:


> He'd have been l'ooking at' the Endsleigh League if he didn't. As it happens his 'reward' for fessing up is not to be relegated.
> 
> Unlike what happened his compatriot who refused to admit his red card for Terry was wrong.
> 
> ...



yeah!

thats why I'm a firm beleiver of the need for the usage of the video replay for referees!


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 30, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> yeah!
> 
> thats why I'm a firm beleiver of the need for the usage of the video replay for referees!



Nah. Bad refereeing decisions going for or against you is all part of the game. And, to use a well-worn cliche, it all evens itself out at the end of the season.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 30, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Nah. Bad refereeing decisions going for or against you is all part of the game. And, to use a well-worn cliche, it all evens itself out at the end of the season.



Lets

Push 

Things

For 

Ward!


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 30, 2008)

Liking the look of Raphael, seen him in bits though he looks exciting tonight....Aalborg are pap though hes got tatties and reads the game well....quality barnet also and there are two of them....quality


----------



## Balbi (Sep 30, 2008)

Note to people watching Rooney. In the first half when Aalborg had a man down and their angry ant went to have it out with Ronaldo, Rooney led him away and calmed him down and even , from what i saw, asked the ref to leave it.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 30, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Note to people watching Rooney. In the first half when Aalborg had a man down and their angry ant went to have it out with Ronaldo, Rooney led him away and calmed him down and even , from what i saw, asked the ref to leave it.




He is/was an angry f*ck....see him giving it the big one before the game, similar against celtic if I recall...hormonal or something I spect


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

Good old Steve Bennett. Utd fans can rely on him to ease things up a bit when the game looks a bit tight.

Will he apologise to Blackburn on Monday a la Rob styles? It could be a weekly event. Perhaps the referees association could prepare a standard letter....

Dear (insert name of team that Man Utd received an incorrect favourable refereeing decision against)

I would like to apologise for my 'error' which lead to my friend Alex's team scoring their first goal against you. Obviously things were looking a bit dodgy for the reds and I felt that awarding a penalty when there was no foul / awarding a goal despite your goalie being taken out by their centre back would calm things down and ensure than lovely lovely Manchester lovely United went on to win the game.

Yours sincerely

A. Shite-Ref

P.S. Hope you don't get relegated.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Good old Steve Bennett. Utd fans can rely on him to ease things up a bit when the game looks a bit tight.
> 
> Will he apologise to Blackburn on Monday a la Rob styles? It could be a weekly event. Perhaps the referees association could prepare a standard letter....
> 
> ...



shitting yourself


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Good old Steve Bennett. Utd fans can rely on him to ease things up a bit when the game looks a bit tight.
> 
> Will he apologise to Blackburn on Monday a la Rob styles? It could be a weekly event. Perhaps the referees association could prepare a standard letter....
> 
> ...



wht game did you watch? Manure were torturing blackburn was only a matter of time before they scored.

dave


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

kained&able said:


> wht game did you watch? Manure were torturing blackburn was only a matter of time before they scored.
> 
> dave



Nah. Game was very much in the balance. Then it's 1-0 and Utd took control in the second half. Would love to have heard red face's opinion if Blackburn had been awarded a goal in those circumstances.


----------



## Iam (Oct 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Nah. Game was very much in the balance.



Rubbish. Blackburn were creating nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Nah. Game was very much in the balance. Then it's 1-0 and Utd took control in the second half. Would love to have heard red face's opinion if Blackburn had been awarded a goal in those circumstances.


Sorry that this didn't happen. For you:-


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

Perhaps there is agreement that Utd can have all the dodgy decisions this season as payback for the penalty Ronaldo wasn't given in the FA Cup tie v Portsmouth.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 5, 2008)

Perhaps there isn't.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Perhaps there isn't.



Or perhaps the Knight of the Realm has told Keith Hackett he does not want to look like this again between now and next May...


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 5, 2008)

Perhaps I can't see that because I can't see images from Photobucket.

Then again, perhaps we're sitting pretty now 6 games in, and perhaps all the people who wrote us off after two(!) have got a bit of egg on their faces and are starting to get a little bit worried.

Perhaps the Premiership is starting to assume a familiar pattern, and perhaps some people are finding it all a bit unsettling and are starting up with their familar gripes and moans.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 5, 2008)

he is shitting himself, remember this was going to be there season, just like last season and the season before and the season before and thzzzzzzz


----------



## Iam (Oct 5, 2008)

Liverpool have never, ever, ever, ever benefitted from a dodgy decision. Not once, not ever.

Still, let us not forget, "this is the year!!"

Ahem.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> Liverpool have never, ever, ever, ever benefitted from a dodgy decision. Not once, not ever.
> 
> Still, let us not forget, "this is the year!!"
> 
> Ahem.



when you have steven gerrard in the side telling the refs what to do you don't need dodgy decisions


----------



## Iam (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, indeed. And to be sure, Jamie Carragher (the self-proclaimed Scouse 'ardman!  ) has never, ever, rugby tackled a player in the box, and not given away a penalty. Not once. Never.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Perhaps I can't see that because I can't see images from Photobucket.



It's a recent picture of Slur Alex nearly crying as his team crashes to defeat at Anfield.



Hi-ASL said:


> Then again, perhaps we're sitting pretty now 6 games in



Interesting perspective. Below Hull City and 6 points behind Liverpool is sitting pretty?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> It's a recent picture of Slur Alex nearly crying as his team crashes to defeat at Anfield.


Aye, he's a red alright.


> Interesting perspective. Below Hull City and 6 points behind Liverpool is sitting pretty?


Well, you had to wait for today's results to come in to say that. Game in hand on both. Fair play to both for making it all that much more fun though.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

Ahhhh... The much fabled game in hand


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Ahhhh... The much fabled game in hand




The title this year will be between chelsea and Utd simple as that....don't be getting your hopes up...Utd are beginning to look frightening, a shredding machine as I read in a decent paper today....very lucky today you boys though enjoy it whilst you can, a couple of injuries and you'll be f*cked, still not going to stop you getting your hopes up


----------



## Deareg (Oct 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> Liverpool have never, ever, ever, ever benefitted from a dodgy decision. Not once, not ever.
> 
> Still, let us not forget, "this is the year!!"
> 
> Ahem.



i notice he hasn't mentioned yet that the big donkey of a center back should have been sent off for drop kicking the city player


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 6, 2008)

Deareg said:


> i notice he hasn't mentioned yet that the big donkey of a center back should have been sent off for drop kicking the city player




Yeah, filthy challenge still a certain amount of poetic justice when he was stretchered off


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Ahhhh... The much fabled game in hand





A game in hand is worth two in the bush. Or something.


----------



## Iam (Oct 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Ahhhh... The much fabled game in hand



Two wins over Manchester clubs. You must be nearly bursting.

We'll see come May whether you're still singing, or whether those wins are all you've got to celebrate. Again...


----------



## Flashman (Oct 12, 2008)

JTG said:


> This is true, out of my lot who follow the Rovers, those who don't have some sort of affection for Liverpool absolutely hated them through the 80s and the dislike remains now. The way in which the Kop could shout 'penalty!' and the ref would duly give one was especially detested
> 
> For all that Barnes, Beardsley, Dalglish etc were admired for their abilities there was still Souness, McMahon, Aldridge and co to make them thoroughly unlikeable.



Aye.

Not to mention the crushing, suffocating, murdering and whining bastards that got us all banned from Europe for so many years without so much as an apology to anyone.

A horrid, horrid club that disgusts so many.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 6, 2008)

Big game on Sat....a win and we're looking good....arguably 3 hardest away games done and dusted and whilst not a great return well in touch....saying that these games are cup matches, should spank a weakened and faltering arse but not getting overly optimistic


----------



## Biffo (Nov 6, 2008)

An away win and that's Arsenal out of the title race pretty much. A home win and there's a good chance Utd are 8 points behind Liverpool again by Saturday night.

A draw it is then.


----------



## Iam (Nov 6, 2008)

I've just said much the same to an Arsenal fan, Biff.

Can see this being a 1-1.


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah
most likely 1-1

not a bad result at their ground TBF


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Perhaps there is agreement that Utd can have all the dodgy decisions this season as payback for the penalty Ronaldo wasn't given in the FA Cup tie v Portsmouth.



A Liverpool fan complaining about other teams dodgy decisions.... Irony just doesn't cover it.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> A Liverpool fan complaining about other teams dodgy decisions.... Irony just doesn't cover it.



 Fuck me you are as topical as a Setanta Sports news update. Keep up will you?

An Everton fan using historical information to fuel the beats of a drum which people tired listening too a long time ago. Now isn't THAT ironic?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 6, 2008)

Adebayor: out. Walcott: out. Morale: low. Form: shite. Crisis: brewing.

United to take full advantage.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Fuck me you are as topical as a Setanta Sports news update. Keep up will you?
> 
> An Everton fan using historical information to fuel the beats of a drum which people tired listening too a long time ago. Now isn't THAT ironic?



What historical information would that be? I'd rather be historical Evertonian than a hysterical Kopite but that's just me.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> What historical information would that be? I'd rather be historical Evertonian than a hysterical Kopite but that's just me.



Not bad that 

Quoting my quote from one month ago or bleating about how many European Cups you would have won in the late 80s. Take your pick.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Not bad that
> 
> Quoting my quote from one month ago or bleating about how many European Cups you would have won in the late 80s. Take your pick.



I didn't notice it was from a month ago. But even if it was the penalty decision on Tuesday night makes it entirely topical. Even more so today with the ref admitting he was wrong. 

Where have I mentioned the 80's exactly? It's a moot point if interesting pub conversation whether Everton would have won more in Europe during the ban, for which I blame Chelsea and the NF of course . Entirely possible according to some Italian, English and Spanish journos of the time. Unlikely according to your average Kopite. Hmmmm I wonder might have the more rounded out and reasoned argument....


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 6, 2008)

Liverpool are so shit that even their fans want to post on the Manchester United thread!


----------



## Biffo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> I didn't notice it was from a month ago. But even if it was the penalty decision on Tuesday night makes it entirely topical. Even more so today with the ref admitting he was wrong.
> 
> Where have I mentioned the 80's exactly? It's a moot point if interesting pub conversation whether Everton would have won more in Europe during the ban, *for which I blame Chelsea and the NF of course . *Entirely possible according to some Italian, English and Spanish journos of the time. Unlikely according to your average Kopite. Hmmmm I wonder might have the more rounded out and reasoned argument....



Twice in two days. Move on Howard


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Twice in two days. Move on Howard



Saying something twice in two days? How unusual, I bet no human being has ever said the same thing twice in two days. Surely not? 

My name's not Howard btw.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 6, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Liverpool are so shit that even their fans want to post on the Manchester United thread!


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Twice in two days. Move on Howard



I notice you fail to actually reply to the points, hey ho.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 6, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Liverpool are so shit that even their fans want to post on the Manchester United thread!




Don't say that....I prefer posting on rivals threads....banter init...


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


>



You just moaned at Fedyan for quoting you a month ago! then you use some old football score

typical Scouse Hypocrites! 

Move on Biffo


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 6, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> banter init...



exactly


----------



## Deareg (Nov 6, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> You just moaned at Fedyan for quoting you a month ago! then you use some old football score
> 
> typical Scouse Hypocrites!
> 
> Move on Biffo



he went very quiet on the subject of dodgy refereeing as well,did anyone else notice?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2008)

Ooo, can Manure get an equaliser? Not much time left.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2008)

Six minutes, loads of time.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, dear.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 10, 2008)

Deareg said:


> he went very quiet on the subject of dodgy refereeing as well,did anyone else notice?



What the one being discussed a month ago? Or the one as discussed in the 2 threads just after the Gerrard pen was given? Either way I said that it evened up the fact that the legitimate pen for hand ball was not given earlier.

Now back to the present - what's all this with Utd's inability to do well against the other BIG teams? 1 point out of 9. That's shite isn't it?


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Deareg said:


> he went very quiet on the subject of dodgy refereeing as well,did anyone else notice?



funny that


----------



## kained&able (Nov 10, 2008)

Hargreeves being out is properly fucking united.


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Biffo said:


> What the one being discussed a month ago? Or the one as discussed in the 2 threads just after the Gerrard pen was given? Either way I said that it evened up the fact that the legitimate pen for hand ball was not given earlier.
> 
> Now back to the present - what's all this with Utd's inability to do well against the other BIG teams? 1 point out of 9. That's shite isn't it?



your right it's not good.

I wonder how those three teams will do against Man U at Old Trafford?


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 10, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Hargreeves being out is properly fucking united.
> 
> 
> dave



funnily enough I think we are missing Scholes


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 10, 2008)

I think Fergie's lost his marbles.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 10, 2008)

summit is not quite right with Utd at the mo....Hargreaves is a big loss though think Carrick being out for so long has not helped...hey ho always thought they would finish second to Chelsea this year, have a feeling they may hold onto the champions league though....

Most of my satisfaction I fear this year will revolve around Liverpool failing to win anything worthwhile again


----------



## Iam (Nov 10, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I think Fergie's lost his marbles.



If he takes the Newcastle job, we'll know it, eh?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 10, 2008)

his passing? i don't think anderson has been doing a bad job shame he can't finnish though. Carrick back should help a bit as well.

Im convinced its hargreeves thats the problem. Berbetov is fucking lazy so you need someone to sit.

dave


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> summit is not quite right with Utd at the mo....Hargreaves is a big loss though think Carrick being out for so long has not helped...hey ho always thought they would finish second to Chelsea this year, have a feeling they may hold onto the champions league though....
> 
> Most of my satisfaction I fear this year will revolve around Liverpool failing to win anything worthwhile again



Ferguson is pissed all the time.

He'll take you lot down like Clough did to Forest.

At least you have Mike Phelan to keep Ferguson in check.

lol



Oh, i heard that it's all down to the "hic" fixtures "hic".


----------



## Iam (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ Spot the placcy scouser, acting as if they've already won the title...


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Ferguson is pissed all the time.
> 
> He'll take you lot down like Clough did to Forest.



I think the second part of this statement highlights your lack of football knowledge!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Iam said:


> ^^ Spot the placcy scouser, acting as if they've already won the title...



I seriously think you lot can get fourth spot this year.  It will be tough because Hull City and Villa will be a test for you.

I think fourth spot would be a fitting way for Ferguson to retire/collapse.  It's a great achievement done on a shoestring budget. And all those "weee bastards from the FA, BBC etc out to get ya"............as well.

Long may the demented cunt reign over you....


----------



## Iam (Nov 10, 2008)

Fucking big for your boots in _November_, eh?

Anyone would think you'd actually won something already. You haven't though, in case you haven't noticed...

So, still be crying your little faux-scouse tits off, and going on about how good a euro place is in May, won'tcha?

Just like the last 20 years.


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Long may the demented cunt reign over you....



10 prem trophies
2 champs leagues
5 FA Cups
2 League cups
1 Cup winners cup


Yeah



long may he!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to see Berbatov on the pitch in a Man Utd top.  He's just the character you need.  When the going gets tough, he throws his arms in the air.  Great skill to have.......


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Good to see Berbatov on the pitch in a Man Utd top.  He's just the character you need.  When the going gets tough, he throws his arms in the air.  Great skill to have.......



Better than throwing himself to the floor ala Gerrard


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2008)

arguments between United fans and Liverpool fans are like the cunt olympics. even if you win your still a cunt


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 10, 2008)

strung_out said:


> arguments between United fans and Liverpool fans are like the cunt olympics. even if you win your still a cunt



cunt


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> cunt



at least we agree on something. 

Cunt!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Better than throwing himself to the floor ala Gerrard



rah rah...

Who do you support Kanda?

I'm guessing a poncy Southern team - like Man Utd?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeovil Town


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Yeovil Town



Ah right, nice one.  They've done alright haven't they.  

I thought you supported someone like Southampton or Bournemouth?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 10, 2008)

I always thought Kanda was the perfect personification of Southern prawn sarnie eater who happened to support Man U. One of those game playing types: if it's not playing Everquest as an elf, it'd be supporting a team through the Sky tellybox

I'm quite disappointed that Kanda actually supports a different team now


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2008)

yeavil fans are cunts though


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> cunt





Relahni said:


> at least we agree on something.
> 
> Cunt!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

strung_out said:


> yeavil fans are cunts though



There is evidence to back up this theory.


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2008)

yup


----------



## Deareg (Nov 11, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Long may the demented cunt reign over you....



AMEN to that, likewise rafa to reign over you lot


----------



## Iam (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like Brown might be out for the rest of the year.

Hopefully, this means Rafael Da Silva will be getting some more games.


----------



## denniseagle (Nov 21, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> your right it's not good.
> 
> I wonder how those three teams will do against Man U at Old Trafford?



Depends on how much pressure the ginsoaked one starts putting on the ref beforehand usually.

Fair play to old Slur Alex himself, he is a dab hand at applying just the right amount of pre match seeds of doubt/helpful tips towards the match officials.

Usually results in enough added on time to salvage a draw ,where on earth did SIX minutes come from against the ARSE?
Or more likely a dodgy penalty/free kick decision given just to 'help' manu on their way.


----------



## softybabe (Nov 22, 2008)

come ooooooooooon!


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

1-0 man utd. Damnit.


----------



## softybabe (Nov 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 1-0 man utd. Damnit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Ronaldo sent off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## softybabe (Nov 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ronaldo sent off!!!!!!!!!!



...unfairly...I reckon we'll still win with just 10 men 


*crosses fingers and toes


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ...unfairly...



Its Ronaldo...so who cares.


----------



## softybabe (Nov 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its Ronaldo...so who cares.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

lmfao wtf was that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## softybabe (Nov 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lmfao wtf was that!!!!!!!!!!



oooooooooooooooooh lucky bugger!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

1-0 it ends.Its better for us i suppose,just wanted city to do  well for my mate who supports them!


----------



## agricola (Nov 30, 2008)

ruud gullit really is a fucking idiot... "that wasnt deliberate handball" my arse.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Jamie redcrapp actually talkin sense for once.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7747653.stm
Rooneys cum face :-0


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its Ronaldo...so who cares.



How's it feel down there at the bottom of the league, with your new sweary "messiah"?

*snicker*


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

that ronaldo handball was hilerious. he had to go but almost feel sorry for him if it wasn't for the fact he started going on about an imaginery push and is a pussyf for not wanting to be hit in the face.


dave


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, that was really odd.

Still, made no difference in the end. The shite looked... well, complete shite, really.

Hughes out!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

reckon he might go. I mean zola is getting sacked everyday accorrding to the papers and man city are on the same points as us.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Eight defeats already this season, hardly the performance of the world's biggest club, is it?

Apparently (*ahem* !!), money isn't everything.

Fancy that...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love how bitter jealousy towards Ronaldo leads to people miss the fact that neither his first or second yellow was actually deserved. He got the ball when he tackled Wright Phillips and whilst it could have been given as a foul it was never a yellow card (likewise Rafael's), the hand ball was obviously a comical balls up as he'd actually leapt into a great position to bury the header but pulled out of it and batted the ball away with his hands, there really was no more reason for him to do so other than thinking a whistle had gone, he certainly wasn't looking to gain an advantage and so no yellow was necessary at all. Webb was a cunt all game and seemed totally swayed by the crowd and his bruised ego cos Ronaldo correctly mocked his first yellow card.

Anyway fuck it, he misses a carling cup game he wouldn't have played in anyway, Citeh got put in their place and then Arsenal did a good job beating Chelsea at home.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I love how bitter jealousy towards Ronaldo leads to people miss the fact that neither his first or second yellow was actually deserved. He got the ball when he tackled Wright Phillips and whilst it could have been given as a foul it was never a yellow card (likewise Rafael's), the hand ball was obviously a comical balls up as he'd actually leapt into a great position to bury the header but pulled out of it and batted the ball away with his hands, there really was no more reason for him to do so other than thinking a whistle had gone, he certainly wasn't looking to gain an advantage and so no yellow was necessary at all. Webb was a cunt all game and seemed totally swayed by the crowd and his bruised ego cos Ronaldo correctly mocked his first yellow card.



Spinning like a top.....


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd like to disassociate myself from the posting from the United fan 2 above, please.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

of course rafeals was a yellow!

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I, like revol68, am infuriated with the ref for not giving Ronaldo the special treatment he deserves. He's the best player in the world, FFS.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I love how bitter jealousy towards Ronaldo leads to people miss the fact that neither his first or second yellow was actually deserved. He got the ball when he tackled Wright Phillips and whilst it could have been given as a foul it was never a yellow card...blah blah.....


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


>



you actually think the takle on Wright Philips was a yellow? That puts you at odds with most commentators and reporters.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> of course rafeals was a yellow!
> 
> dave



for what? being too pretty?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I love how bitter jealousy towards Ronaldo leads to people miss the fact that neither his first or second yellow was actually deserved. He got the ball when he tackled Wright Phillips and whilst it could have been given as a foul it was never a yellow card (likewise Rafael's), the hand ball was obviously a comical balls up as he'd actually leapt into a great position to bury the header but pulled out of it and batted the ball away with his hands, there really was no more reason for him to do so other than thinking a whistle had gone, he certainly wasn't looking to gain an advantage and so no yellow was necessary at all. Webb was a cunt all game and seemed totally swayed by the crowd and his bruised ego cos Ronaldo correctly mocked his first yellow card.



absolute nonsense...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I, like revol68, am infuriated with the ref for not giving Ronaldo the special treatment he deserves. He's the best player in the world, FFS.



special treatment like not being booked for a tackle in which he didn't go to ground and touched the ball and for a handball that was made with absolutely no intent at gaining an advantage, nor at denying the opposition an advantage? 

Do you know the rules regarding handballs? For it to be a handball it has to be deliberate in the first place, as such a deliberate hand ball is not an automatic yellow card, it is only a yellow or red card if it is used to gain an advantage, disny a goal scoring oppurtunity or done in an unsporting manner.

anyway like I said, it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> for what? being too pretty?


 
In the rulebook this is grounds for a straight red so he should count himself lucky. At the start of every match, I would send at least 4 players off.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> absolute nonsense...



well go on an explain how it is then.

Firstly start by explaining the tackle on Wright Philips was a yellow considering he touched the ball and never went to ground, oh and it was in City's own half, whilst that lump Dunne was able to take out Park in the first half in the final third without so much as a yellow.

The ref was a homer through and through.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> For it to be a handball it has to be deliberate in the first place, as such a deliberate hand ball is not an automatic yellow card, it is only a yellow or red card if it is used to gain an advantage, disny a goal scoring oppurtunity or done in an unsporting manner.



it was deliberate and it was done in an unsporting manner and it was done to gain an advantage...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

The tackle on Wright-Philips was a good tackle and the Ref did seem to be swayed by the crowd a bit. However, it had to happen once.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> well go on an explain how it is then.
> 
> Firstly start by explaining the tackle on Wright Philips was a yellow considering he touched the ball and never went to ground, oh and it was in City's own half, whilst that lump Dunne was able to take out Park in the first half in the final third without so much as a yellow.
> 
> The ref was a homer through and through.



I'd rather talk about how the well known racist john terry escaped a straight red for his horror tackle on sagna and I'm not having an argument as I'm still enjoying the fact we did chelsea yesterday...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> it was deliberate and it was done in an unsporting manner and it was done to gain an advantage...



did you watch the match, do you follow football?

What advantage was being sought when he could have buried the header, he palmed the ball away from his head, he certainly wasn't trying to score with it.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> it was deliberate and it was done in an unsporting manner and it was done to gain an advantage...



I'd agree with the first bit, and a handball is always unsporting, but surely there'd have been far more of an advantage if he'd headed the bloody thing into the goal!

Not arguing, it was stupid for a player who was booked to handle the ball, especially in a goal-scoring position, and I can make no excuses...

But it was a fucking weird decision.

Still, not like scoring from a clearly offside position, eh?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> you actually think the takle on Wright Philips was a yellow? That puts you at odds with most commentators and reporters.





> For the second time in three visits to The City of Manchester Stadium, he was sent off.
> 
> Two seasons ago it was for a lunge on Andy Cole — yesterday it was for sheer stupidity.
> 
> ...


The Sun



> For Ronaldo, however, everything would change during the space of 10 second-half minutes.
> 
> His first aberration was to clip Wright-Phillips's heels, cutting short a counter-attack and earning him his first yellow card from the referee Howard Webb. It could have turned into red if Webb had taken a dim view of Ronaldo sarcastically applauding the decision.


The Guardian



> Already booked in the 59th minute for a late challenge on Wright-Phillips, he all but asked to be sent off nine minutes later when, attacking Rooney’s near-post corner, he handled the ball. The case for the defence was hardly strengthened by the number of excuses offered — Ronaldo, belatedly, tried to convince Howard Webb that he had heard a whistle; Rio Ferdinand claimed that the forward had been pushed; Ferguson that the poor lad was trying only to protect his face. As Hughes put it, “if he thought it was going to hit him in the face, why didn’t he head it?”


The Times



> Having been cautioned 10 minutes earlier for tripping Shaun Wright-Phillips, Ronaldo proceeded to charge the ball down with both hands from a 69th-minute Rooney corner.
> 
> Quite why Ronaldo, who was unchallenged, decided to use his hands only he knows. As he walked down the tunnel following his dismissal, he claimed he had heard "a beep" and as such had stopped playing.
> 
> But the offence was deliberate and therefore warranted a second yellow card and an obligatory red. Despite protests from United team-mates, ref Howard Webb had no option but to apply the law and dismiss him.


The Mirror

Yep, they're really queuing up to defend him there. Do you need some glasses, or perhaps some reading comprehension lessons?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

He was trying to shield his pretty face. Which in my opinion is pretty enough for a straight red. And he has a weird looking neck.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> The tackle on Wright-Philips was a good tackle and the Ref did seem to be swayed by the crowd a bit. However, it had to happen once.



yeah but for him to then book him for a comical balls up that worked to his own disadvantage was just the petty revenge of a nobody.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

(((((Manchester United)))))


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> did you watch the match, do you follow football?
> 
> What advantage was being sought when he could have buried the header, he palmed the ball away from his head, he certainly wasn't trying to score with it.



'follow football'



of course he was seeking an advantage. If he'd not handballed it taggart thinks it might have hit him in the face

_'"He tried to stop the ball from hitting his face," said Ferguson._

- seeking an advantage.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> (((((Manchester United)))))



Saves discussing the plight of the mighty Geordies, eh?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

There isn't much to discuss. We're shit. That's about it.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

Iam said:


> Still, not like scoring from a clearly offside position, eh?



that my friend made it 50 times as sweet.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> that my friend made it 50 times as sweet.



I can't say nothing on that - it was the _right_ result...


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> 'follow football'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Cheggers, do you follow football?

Have you ever seen, for example, the team you support play live at home? I always find it's best to talk myopic shit from a qualified position of armchair Sky watching. Proper supporters them.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The Sun
> 
> 
> The Guardian
> ...



Shitty match reports made after the fact of his dismissal, all the commentators on the game agreed that he played the ball for his first booking. Technically Webb could have dismissed him for the sarcastic applause but in terms of actual offences carried out Ronaldo was not deserving of the first booking and the second one was simply a product of the refs resentment as any fair minded observer could see he made no attempt to gain an advantage by plaming the ball away.

More perplexing was how Chelsea finished with 11 men though, Ivanovic (or however you spell that oaf with 'special' haircut) should have had atleast three yellow cards.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> 'follow football'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how is that seeking an advantage in a football game, might be seeking an advantage in terms of pulling down the Manchester Village but not on the football pitch.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

I love you Revol. Only a precious, deluded numpty like you could waffle on about 'following football' from your armchair and treat Sky commentators like informed, impartial observers, ignoring subsequent, more balanced game reports. You're great.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Hey Cheggers, do you follow football?
> 
> Have you ever seen, for example, the team you support play live at home? I always find it's best to talk myopic shit from a qualified position of armchair Sky watching. Proper supporters them.



atleast it allows one to see what is and what isn't a yellow card. if only the ref hadn't got so caught up in the atmosphere at the match yesterday, he seemed entirely incapable of booking a Citeh player whilst all too happy to book Rafael and Ronaldo for fuck all. Richards didn't even get a talking too for hitting Vidic in the stomach with his studs and Dunne was at liberty to haul down Park in the final third with out a booking.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> how is that seeking an advantage in a football game, might be seeking an advantage in terms of pulling down the Manchester Village but not on the football pitch.



of course it is you little moron. If the ball had hit ronaldo in the face it might have broken his nose and put him out for weeks. Or you don't think its advantageous not to have a ball hit you in the face?

I'm using taggarts defence reasoning here by the way.

The truth is Ronaldo had a moment of madness. It happens in football all the time - which you'd know if you'd ever played the game. Like when you can't help clipping someone's heels on purpose just to leg them up.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

This is like watching something helpless be poked with sticks. I stick to my comment about wanting to be disassociated.

I've spoken to plenty of United fans this morning who are utterly baffled by Ronaldo's handball, and so this certainly isn't the views of everyone. Most of us are fairly 

Still, poke away...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Didn't Elano kick Berbatov in the arse? I think it went unpunished because Berbatov is a greasy dickhead. Again, this is in the rulebook.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I love you Revol. Only a precious, deluded numpty like you could waffle on about 'following football' from your armchair and treat Sky commentators like informed, impartial observers, ignoring subsequent, more balanced game reports. You're great.



well considering all the channels that showed the first incident were able to show with replays that Ronaldo got a slight touch on the ball and that at most a foul could have been given but never a yellow I'll tend to go with them as they actually sought to justify their viewpoint with reference to the actual incident whilst the reporters didn't.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Shitty match reports made after the fact of his dismissal,



but somewhat pertinent when you've said:

_Originally Posted by revol68  
you actually think the takle on Wright Philips was a yellow? That puts you at odds with most commentators and reporters._

showing you numerous reports where this was not the case...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not denying that Ronaldo obviously made a comic fuck up, he might have imagined a whistle or he might have just took a head stagger but the fact is that doesn't count as gaining an advantage in the rules of the game, infact anyone whose seen his aeriel abilities would have to conclude that by deciding to palm the ball away from his head he denying himself the chance to bury a header.

Whether Ronaldo's actions came from an imagined sound or a moment of madness it makes no difference to the fact he was not seeking an advantage (and your reasoning of avoiding injury is not in the rules as gaining an advantage otherwise players who handle the ball when protecting their balls in a wall would be booked) nor diadvantaging the opposition.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

Revol's gone uber-delusional. Even supporters of the same team are deserting and disowning him on this thread.

This could be a problem if he ever goes to watch a game. Well, probably not, as Revol seems to watch all the games by himself on the Sky tellybox.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> but somewhat pertinent when you've said:
> 
> _Originally Posted by revol68
> you actually think the takle on Wright Philips was a yellow? That puts you at odds with most commentators and reporters._
> ...



match reporters includes the television media.

Still I suppouse the fact that we have actual footage to gauge the booking against as opposed to relying on a short match summary is utterly meaningless.

Can you seriously claim that Ronaldo's first booking was deserved in light of the actual footage?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

The ref saw it from behind, and it could look like a foul the way he fell (not saying it was a dive). If he saw it on SKY and had time to consider the replays and various angles it could all have been much different. To this end, I think revol68 should be official ref for all Manchester United matches. Including the cup ones, but you have to pay him extra.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

Gawd, this is embarrassing.

But he was booked, was then lucky not to be sent off, and certainly shouldn't have been jumping around catching the ball in his mitts. That's just fucking stupid, whatever way you look at it.

A yellow card should mean that you're on your best behaviour. Not plucking the balls out of the air to imaginary whistle blows or trying to protect his mascara. It's a fucking asinine thing to do on a football pitch - why defend the cocky shitbag


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

I actually don't care if it was deserved or not - I couldn't give a shit.



In fact - it's better if he didn't deserve it - if only to wind you up.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Revol's gone uber-delusional. Even supporters of the same team are deserting and disowning him on this thread.
> 
> This could be a problem if he ever goes to watch a game. Well, probably not, as Revol seems to watch all the games by himself on the Sky tellybox.




lets get somethings straight, all the video analysis of the first booking suggested he got a touch on the ball and that the first yellow was extremely harsh.

everyone is agreed on the second booking that there is no rational reason as to why Ronaldo would handle the ball in that situation and this is precisely because no one can see any advantage being gained from it. Now whether he went mad for a second, imagined a whistle or decided to protect his face is of little consequence as to be booked for a handball it has to be aimed towards gaining an advantage, disadvantaging the opposition or of an unsporting nature, none of which covers Ronaldo's actions.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> To this end, I think revol68 should be official ref for all Manchester United matches. Including the cup ones, but you have to pay him extra.



mascot surely?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

To be fair, tarannau...if it was allowed to give out yellow cards purely for being an idiot Manchester United would have had everyone sent off.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

First one was never a foul but fuck it he was a silly boy and justly punished for being a wanker.

dave


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> The ref saw it from behind, and it could look like a foul the way he fell (not saying it was a dive). If he saw it on SKY and had time to consider the replays and various angles it could all have been much different. To this end, I think revol68 should be official ref for all Manchester United matches. Including the cup ones, but you have to pay him extra.



yes i'm not denying that the ref could have seen the first as a bookable offence in real time, that much is obvious in that he did indeed book him for it. All that shows is that the ref was mistaken, which is precisely why his first booking was harsh.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> First one was never a foul but fuck it he was a silly boy and justly punished for being a wanker.
> 
> dave


 
A _greasy_ wanker.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

It's not unsportsmanlike to grab hold of the ball when it's still live?

What sort of idiot are you. He got sent off because he's a fucking dick - he was lucky not to get booked against Arsenal for a silly presumptuous deliberate handball like that too iirc. 

You play to the whistle in every game. Not start catching balls you don't like.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> First one was never a foul but fuck it he was a silly boy and justly punished for being a wanker.
> 
> dave



see this is what is it basically comes down to, I just wish more people would be honest about it rather than arguing that he deserved a booking for the first or that he was aiming to gain an advantage with the second.

Like I said peoples dislike for Ronaldo takes precedent over their clarity of judgement, which if admitted to is fair enough, just like my thoughts on Gerard, Carragher and Terry.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> It's not unsportsmanlike to grab hold of the ball when it's still live?
> 
> What sort of idiot are you. He got sent off because he's a fucking dick - he was lucky not to get booked against Arsenal for a silly presumptuous deliberate handball like that too iirc.
> 
> You play to the whistle in every game. Not start catching balls you don't like.



You don't understand what unsporting behaviour is, do you?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> You don't understand what unsporting behaviour is, do you?



richard keys would know. And Andy Gray. And you. Thats it - no one else.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

Where's the inconsistency? Any player should have been booked for plucking the ball out of the air like that.

A misjudged yellow card may be one thing, but he was fairly lucky to stay on his field after the sarcastic applause. He certainly shouldn't have been foolish enough to start using his hands in the penalty area when he had a yellow card. I'd expect that common sense from anyone, let alone Ronaldo. The joke here is that someone's defending his stupidity.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> A misjudged yellow card may be one thing, but he was fairly lucky to stay on his field after the sarcastic applause.



thats true enough. He could have gone for that alone.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> You don't understand what unsporting behaviour is, do you?



Yep, I've never played sport before. No sir, not at all.

Ronaldo's all good sportsmanship, from those cunning simulations and dives right through to the whinging, sarcastic handclaps and presumptuous catches in the penalty area. He's classy - how could I have been so mistaken

Dick


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Why don't you just admit you think he deserved to be sent off because you don't like him, something made all to clear by the fact you have started throwing in all sorts of irrelevant shit into the equation like diving.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

No, he deserved to get sent off because he made a boneheaded handling offence in the area after he had already been booked. Regardless of the merits of the first card, he did something stupid that merited a (further) booking.

That's consistency, unlike your myopic, laughably incoherent defence of the man.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Why don't you just admit you think he deserved to be sent off because you don't like him, something made all to clear by the fact you have started throwing in all sorts of irrelevant shit into the equation like diving.



shut up you nonce.

He got sent off because he was guilty of two bookable offences.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

Relahni said:


> shut up you nonce.
> 
> He got sent off because he was guilty of two bookable offences.



no way because all the boys on sky said no he shouldn't have been booked (((omg wtf crissy boy got sent off :-( )!!))

follow follow the Reds! on sky


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> No, he deserved to get sent off because he made a boneheaded handling offence in the area after he had already been booked. Regardless of the merits of the first card, he did something stupid that merited a (further) booking.
> 
> That's consistency, unlike your myopic, laughably incoherent defence of the man.



Again I ask you to show how his second yellow was deserved considering he did not seek to gain advantage from it, nor seek to disadvantage the opposition nor was it meant as an unsporting act. 

Considering you were forced to stretch the definition of gaining an advantage to such ridiculous lengths as protecting his face from injury and therefore gaining the advantage of not being injured, it would appear you are struggling to justify the second booking. 

And if you accept the first card was given in error then you have to accept he shouldn't have been sent off, unless of course you think somehow the second one retrospectively legitimises the first one, which would be quite preculiar.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> no way because all the boys on sky said no he shouldn't have been booked (((omg wtf crissy boy got sent off :-( )!!))
> 
> follow follow the Reds! on sky



Fuck them and fuck their constant intimidation/bullying of refs.

I hope Ronaldo and Slur Alex, Rio and all of the cunts die at Winterval.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Again I ask you to show how his second yellow was deserved considering he did not seek to gain advantage from it, nor seek to disadvantage the opposition nor was it meant as an unsporting act.
> 
> Considering you were forced to stretch the definition of gaining an advantage to such ridiculous lengths as protecting his face from injury and therefore gaining the advantage of not being injured,



how is not getting injured not getting an advantage?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Again I ask you to show how his second yellow was deserved considering he did not seek to gain advantage from it, nor seek to disadvantage the opposition nor was it meant as an unsporting act.
> 
> Considering you were forced to stretch the definition of gaining an advantage to such ridiculous lengths as protecting his face from injury and therefore gaining the advantage of not being injured, it would appear you are struggling to justify the second booking.
> 
> And if you accept the first card was given in error then you have to accept he shouldn't have been sent off, unless of course you think somehow the second one retrospectively legitimises the first one, which would be quite preculiar.



Fuck me, it's Numpty QC

You don't need to be a qualified expert to know that Ronaldo broke a simple rule of the game - Don't handle a live ball in the area (unless you're a goalkeeper)

All other conjecture is wank. The booking was deserved, Ronaldo or not


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

LOLZ after spending soo long pretending youse are just interested in the objective application of the rules of the game (which many of you don't seem capable of grasping) youse can't help unveiling the bitter truth of it all, namely apriori hatred of Man United, Ronaldo and Alex Ferguson etc. 

Like I said if youse are going to indulge in hating atleast be honest about it instead of putting yourselves in the position of defending shit refereeing decisions in a pathetic attempt to sublimate it as 'upholding the rules of the game'.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

Ooh, he's resorted to adding 'se' onto the end of you now. What a comedy puppet.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> how is not getting injured not getting an advantage?



So a player can be booked for trying to gain an advantage through attempting to avoid injury? Do you want to think about that for second. The definition of gaining an advantage in regards to handballs is gaining an unfair advantage, not being injured is not gaining an unfair advantage you cretinous muppet, whichis precisely why a player who handled the ball whilst protected their bollocks would never be booked and why for decade now players in the wall have put their the hands in front of their balls and the odd one over their face.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, but when you stick your hands in front of your body, you're covering a low part already in the torso - similar to tucking your arms in to avoid contact.

Stretching both hands in front of your face to catch a ball is an entirely different thing.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yeah but for him to then book him for a comical balls up that worked to his own disadvantage was just the *petty revenge of a nobody *.



You were the ref?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ooh, he's resorted to adding 'se' onto the end of you now. What a comedy puppet.



it was used to make it obvious i was using the plural form of you which isn't always obvious. There's nothing comedy about it, unless of course you're a easily amused retard looking to avoid addressing the actual argument.

The only way Ronaldo should have been booked for the hand ball was if it was aimed at getting an advantage (and no protecting your face or balls doesn't fall under that), disadvantaging Man City or meant as an unsporting act. Now if you think he was aimed to do any of those then yes a booking is correct but otherwise it isn't, because deliberate handball is not an automatic booking despite what many ill informed retards think because to be a hand ball in the first place it has to be deemed deliberate.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> So a player can be booked for trying to gain an advantage through attempting to avoid injury? Do you want to think about that for second. The definition of gaining an advantage in regards to handballs is gaining an unfair advantage, not being injured is not gaining an unfair advantage you cretinous muppet, whichis precisely why a player who handled the ball whilst protected their bollocks would never be booked and why for decade now players in the wall have put their the hands in front of their balls and the odd one over their face.





I'm winding you up mr angry.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> follow follow the Reds! on sky



How many times have you been to Ashburton this season?

Or last season, for that matter...?


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

Iam said:


> How many times have you been to Ashburton this season?
> 
> Or last season, for that matter...?



about ten...


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Combined, or this season?

Bit middle class for you, isn't it?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Like I said if youse are going to indulge in hating atleast be honest about it *instead of putting yourselves in the position of defending shit refereeing decisions* in a pathetic attempt to sublimate it as 'upholding the rules of the game'.



Oh the fucking irony, an armchair United fan dribbling this out.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

Iam said:


> Combined, or this season?
> 
> Bit middle class for you, isn't it?



combined...

I go when I can afford it - which is very often when you consider most tickets I can get are about £40...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Yes, but when you stick your hands in front of your body, you're covering a low part already in the torso - similar to tucking your arms in to avoid contact.
> 
> Stretching both hands in front of your face to catch a ball is an entirely different thing.



How is covering your face any different than covering your balls? In both cases you are using your hands to protect a body part that the ball would otherwise hit. If the ball wasn't actually going to hit his face then he wasn't gaining an advantage through avoiding injury (a retarded definition of gaining advantage and not one used in the rules of the game) and so by your own logic wasn't a booking.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Shit hand of god attempt is shit.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Shit hand of god attempt is shit.



shit impersonation of your libcom heroes is shit.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

Not the face, not the face......

fucking wooos


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> More perplexing was how Chelsea finished with 11 men though, Ivanovic (or however you spell *that oaf with 'special' haircut*) should have had atleast three yellow cards.



The idea that you could have a pop at anyone's hairstyle when your own resembles the result of an appoitnment with Stevie Wonder and a set of garden shears is frankly laughable.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

in fact he should have had at least 3 yellow cards

Cynical foul from behind = yellow card 
Deliverate handball = yellow card 
Dissent towards ref also = yellow card


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2008)

He was fucking stupid, should have just headed it.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> in fact he should have had at least 3 yellow cards
> 
> Cynical foul from behind = yellow card
> Deliverate handball = yellow card
> Dissent towards ref also = yellow card



Being a cunt = red card


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

Kanda said:


> He was fucking stupid, should have just headed it.



If he was about 2 foot taller maybe.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Not the face, not the face......
> 
> fucking wooos


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2008)

Relahni said:


> If he was about 2 foot taller maybe.



His arms where in front of his face, he could have easily headed it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> shit impersonation of your libcom heroes is shit.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> in fact he should have had at least 3 yellow cards
> 
> Cynical foul from behind = yellow card
> Deliverate handball = yellow card
> Dissent towards ref also = yellow card



I think the first yellow was harsh, whcih probably explains his juvenile, if understandable, sarcy applause. To then handle the ball, clearly and deliberately was frankly idiotic, to try and make some excuse about hearing a whistle, something, as far as i'm aware, no other United player heard, was even more ridiculous.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> The idea that you could have a pop at anyone's hairstyle when your own resembles the result of an appoitnment with Stevie Wonder and a set of garden shears is frankly laughable.



you're too old to discuss such matters with.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Cue Rio Ferdinand shouting and screaming and demanding justice and telling Ronaldo "shut up you stupid cunt, I'll handle it".


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> you're too old to discuss such matters with.



Yes that's correct, get back to spouting utter drivel about your idol, you're much funnier at that.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

that's ronaldos fourth red card isn't it since joining the mancs?


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Still, it's given all the usual suspects something to talk about, whilst having the usual fuck all to say about their own teams...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> I think the first yellow was harsh, whcih probably explains his juvenile, if understandable, sarcy applause. To then handle the ball, clearly and deliberately was frankly idiotic, to try and make some excuse about hearing a whistle, something, as far as i'm aware, no other United player heard, was even more ridiculous.



yes which only begs the question why on earth did he handle it. Now considering no one has been able to suggest a reason why he did it, it follows that they are also unable to read any attempt to gain an advantage in it, or to disadvantage Man City they would have to then come to the conclusion that the yellow card was unwarranted.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

"Common sense" refereeing vs consistency. Apparently we can't have both.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

Iam said:


> Still, it's given all the usual suspects something to talk about, whilst having the usual fuck all to say about their own teams...



Well let's be honest here, if it wasn't for the utter fuckwittery spouted by Ireland's resident Vidal Sassoon revol there'd be nothing to talk about. That he can't help himself talking utter shite seems to ensure the thread continues.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Yes that's correct, get back to spouting utter drivel about your idol, you're much funnier at that.



My idol is Eric Cantona thank you very much. 

Ronaldo is an awesome footballer but he's no idol, though the bitterness he embues in other teams supporters does endear him greatly.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Well let's be honest here, if it wasn't for the utter fuckwittery spouted by Ireland's resident Vidal Sassoon revol there'd be nothing to talk about. That he can't help himself talking utter shite seems to ensure the thread continues.



We could talk about Everton but who could really be bothered.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Well let's be honest here, if it wasn't for the utter fuckwittery spouted by Ireland's resident Vidal Sassoon revol there'd be nothing to talk about. That he can't help himself talking utter shite seems to ensure the thread continues.


 
*ahem*

He's actually the world's top intellectual. They had some kind of vote last month. It's all official and above board.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> "Common sense" refereeing vs consistency. Apparently we can't have both.



yes, we all saw match of the day 2, too.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> *ahem*
> 
> He's actually the world's top intellectual. They had some kind of vote last month. It's all official and above board.



seriously I know you look up to them boys on Libcom but it's getting really really embarassing seeing you repeat their banter on here.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually there were some people at the ground, watching in what they call "stands". People sit on seats in these "stands" during the match. I hear lots of people were there. Apparently this happens a lot.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Dec 1, 2008)

> The only way Ronaldo should have been booked for the hand ball was if it was aimed at getting an advantage



Just as a point of order, that's not actually true. 
A deliberate handball, seeking advantage or not is punishable with a free kick, and also a booking if the ref deems it unsporting behaviour.

I didn't think he'd won the ball on the first instance either, but i've only seen it once. And he was lucky not to be sent off for applauding the ref too. 

God knows why he did it though.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yes which only begs the question why on earth did he handle it. Now considering no one has been able to suggest a reason why he did it, it follows that they are also unable to read any attempt to gain an advantage in it, or to disadvantage Man City they would have to then come to the conclusion that the yellow card was unwarranted.



Irrelevant, he deliberately handled it, the 'protect my face' defence is an interesting one. His own fault for jumping for the ball, it's not as if he was shot at point blank, that's pretty clear. His claim that he heard a whistle, a noise heard by no-one else, is a tad difficult to 'prove'. He deliberately handled the ball, that the referee hasn't had the medical training to get into his mind and know what he was thinking at the time is sadly for poor Christiano not a get out clause. 
As someone has already pointed out he was lucky to still be on the field at that pointy anyway.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Well let's be honest here, if it wasn't for the utter fuckwittery spouted by Ireland's resident Vidal Sassoon revol there'd be nothing to talk about. That he can't help himself talking utter shite seems to ensure the thread continues.



Yes. That's true.

Please see earlier pleas of disassociation.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

revol have you even ever been to the city of manchester?

I know a yank liverpool 'fan' - thats lived over here about 15 years and never even been to liverpool - he's the gobbiest cunt about football ever...he has got a liverpool woolie hat though so thats ok.

I really don't understand how you can claim to support a team and never have been to see one of their games.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> My idol is Eric Cantona thank you very much.
> 
> Ronaldo is an awesome footballer but he's no idol, though the bitterness he embues in other teams supporters does endear him greatly.



Who's bitter? Imho he is without question a brilliant footballer, with skill and ability in abundance. Sadly however he's also 'blessed' with a remarkable ability to be felled by light breezes and who thinks deliberate handball is not a foul. 



revol68 said:


> We could talk about Everton but who could really be bothered.



I couldn't care less wee man, your opinion on pretty much anything, whilst being comedy gold, is pretty much of little weight or authority. So ignore or talk away about Everton, i'm sure we'll manage without your inane juvenile dribblings.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 1, 2008)

maybe we could club together and set up a send revol to the theatre of dreams fund.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

Iam said:


> Yes. That's true.
> 
> *Please see earlier pleas of disassociation*.



S'ok I noticed.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 1, 2008)

It doesn't matter if he thought he heard a whistle you don't go handling a ball in open play, it's idiotic.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Especially when (rightly or wrongly) you've already been shown a yellow card!


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2008)

Iam said:


> Especially when (rightly or wrongly) you've already been shown a yellow card!



Nail head on.


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2008)

Now this, this is a puzzling decision...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

revol68 said:


> seriously I know you look up to them boys on Libcom but it's getting really really embarassing seeing you repeat their banter on here.


 
I am sorry you feel that way. In the future I shall be more considerate towards your feelings.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 1, 2008)

In America....is it true that Leeds lost to some pub team?

Caught Utd beating City....if the above is true what a weekend

The pool to get beat tonight ( not going to happen ) with a nasty injury to Stevie G would be the icing on the cake


----------



## aylee (Dec 1, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> maybe we could club together and set up a send revol to the theatre of dreams fund.


----------



## aylee (Dec 1, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> The pool to get beat tonight ( not going to happen ) *with a nasty injury to Stevie G* would be the icing on the cake



Nice.

You really do have to be a cunt in order to wish serious injury on a player.  There are plenty of individuals out there I loathe, but I wouldn't want them crippled.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2008)

well ronaldo whas won the ballon d'or. Which pretty much officially makes him the best player in the world.

Entirely desrevred as well, only messi is near him at the moment and he is hanging onto his coat tails.

dave


----------



## aylee (Dec 2, 2008)

kained&able said:


> well ronaldo whas won the ballon d'or. Which pretty much officially makes him the best player in the world.
> 
> Entirely desrevred as well, only messi is near him at the moment and he is hanging onto his coat tails.
> 
> dave



Hmmm, on the basis of last season maybe, but he has only shown glimpses of his best form so far this season.  He must be unsettled as a result of all the nonsense involving Real Madrid.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2008)

9 goals in 11 starts isn't it so far? thats very impressive for a foward let alone a midfielder(again).

9 in 15 games overall.

dave


----------



## Iam (Dec 2, 2008)

aylee said:


> Hmmm, on the basis of last season maybe, but he has only shown glimpses of his best form so far this season.  He must be unsettled as a result of all the nonsense involving Real Madrid.



Nothing to do with coming back from an operation, you think?

He was a bit slow starting, but he's got 8 in 11 in the league, so you're clearly thinking of someone else.

Nevermind little things like facts, though, eh...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

never a stamp by rooney.


dave


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't think the stamp was deliberate though he defo went for some stupid two fotted off the ground job that looked well dodge....not the brightest our Wayne though too be fair to the lad has calmed down muchly of late...


----------



## Biffo (Dec 11, 2008)

Good solid performance by the European Champs last night. They pretty much showed those Danish no marks who was boss. 10 points to win a group consisting of a decent team and two shit teams. Very impressive.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Good solid performance by the European Champs last night. They pretty much showed those Danish no marks who was boss. 10 points to win a group consisting of a decent team and two shit teams. Very impressive.



bookies favourite still....well them or barca depending on which bookie you look at....where are the pool?....way down if I recall, seems that the bookies which know about this kinda thing are not as deluded as Liverpool fans...


----------



## Relahni (Dec 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Good solid performance by the European Champs last night. They pretty much showed those Danish no marks who was boss. 10 points to win a group consisting of a decent team and two shit teams. Very impressive.



yeah, conceding 2 goals against a team that costs 5% of your team is pretty good going.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

and only winning the group beacuse celtic worked out how to play far far to late.

tevez's goal was lovely!


dave


----------



## Biffo (Dec 11, 2008)

The Dane's second goal was a peach too. Jimmy Greenhoff would have been proud of that one.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah great header. I cant belive kuscak was playing instead of foster though.

poor ben.


dave


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2008)

kained&able said:


> never a stamp by rooney.
> 
> 
> dave



Bollocks, you can see the dirty twat stamping his foot down, why else did he go and apologise afterwards?. if it was anywhere else than old trafford he would be off.

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1848476/


----------



## Relahni (Dec 11, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bollocks, you can see the dirty twat stamping his foot down, why else did he go and apologise afterwards?. if it was anywhere else than old trafford he would be off.
> 
> http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1848476/



That's inbreds for ya.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 12, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bollocks, you can see the dirty twat stamping his foot down, why else did he go and apologise afterwards?. if it was anywhere else than old trafford he would be off.
> 
> http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1848476/


 
nah looks to me he was just trying to get his feet before falling over and the blokes body was in the way. Rather then an actual i'm trying to hurt you.

van der sar has signed a new one year contact.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Dec 12, 2008)

kained&able said:


> nah looks to me he was just trying to get his feet before falling over and the blokes body was in the way. Rather then an actual i'm trying to hurt you.
> 
> van der sar has signed a new one year contact.
> 
> ...



you are a bit insane aren't you?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 15, 2008)

Ronaldo's impetuous kick at opponent goes unpunished

Rooney's vicious stamp on opponent goes unpunished

and yet fergie still bleats on about supposed harsh punishment for violence by Evra toward Chelsea steward


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 16, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Ronaldo's impetuous kick at opponent goes unpunished
> 
> Rooney's vicious stamp on opponent goes unpunished
> 
> and yet fergie still bleats on about supposed harsh punishment for violence by Evra toward Chelsea steward



Cry me a river b*tch


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 16, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Cry me a river b*tch


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2008)

Relahni said:


> you are a bit insane aren't you?


 
insane like an fa shaped fox!


dave


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 22, 2008)

Not a bad 2008

wonder what 2009 will bring....


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 23, 2008)

good article

We were told what a waste of time the FIFA World Club Cup was going to be over and over again. What were doing flying to Japan when we had a Premiership title to defend back in England? Who cares about this competition anyway?

A week after arriving in Japan, United are now ‘Champions of the World’ and our position in the league is even better than before we left. Our players are re-energised and hungry for silverware. It begs the question, can we do this every year?


Results back home

Arsenal and Liverpool drew, with Adebayor facing a one match suspension following his yellow card. Liverpool have now drawn three of their last four, and couldn’t beat the ten men of Arsenal, who lost their star striker with half an hour to play. Not great for morale.

Then just to really put a smile on our faces, Chelsea dropped points at Goodison Park. This was Chelsea’s toughest away day of the season so far, made even easier by the fact that Everton didn’t have any strikers available, meaning Tim Cahill was playing up front. Still, TinyTears doesn’t like to do things the easy way, so he decided to add a bit of spice in to the match by getting himself sent off ten minutes before half time.

John ‘British Bulldog/Man of Steel’ Terry leapt off the ground, clattering in to Osman, giving the referee no option but to show him the red card. My only surprise was that a ref finally has shown the balls to hand out punishment Terry! All going well, the FA should enforce the three match ban this time, meaning he will miss two Premiership games, before Chelsea’s FA Cup third round game.

United now have two games in hand on Chelsea and Liverpool. If we win them, we are on the same points as Chelsea and 1 point behind Liverpool. Considering we’ve already played all of our toughest matches, this is just the kind of position we wanted to be in.

Ready for more

The general feeling from the United players after winning is they feel good and they want more of the same. Our form has been hit and miss so far this season (fortunately, so has the form of our title rivals) and hopefully getting their hands on some silverware can refocus them, after the highs of the 2007-2008 season.

“Being a world champion is a great feeling,” said Rio. “Not many teams in the world have ever got their hands on a trophy like this and to be the first British side to do it is phenomenal. It was great to see Wazza put the ball in the back of the net. It wasn’t even really a proper chance, it was half a chance if that, so it was fantastic to see it go in. A lot has been said about this tournament not having the profile of other major competitions, but it’s always been a big trophy for us and now we’ve got our hands on it we want to win it again. We’ve been disappointed in ourselves in the last couple of months in terms of the way we’ve played and the results we’ve got in the league. We’ve had opportunities to get closer to the leading pack but we haven’t done. The Club World Cup final was very important in terms of confidence and hopefully you’ll now see the real Manchester United.”

Rooney’s form

He’s hitting a good spell just at the right time. Following on from his goal against Aalborg in the last game he played in, Rooney scored another three goals in the two games of the FIFA World Club Cup, which helped earn him the Player of the Tournament award (and a free car!). The same honour was bestowed on Kaka the season before when AC Milan won it (we should also note at this point that if this competition isn’t below 7 times European Cup winners and 17 Italian title holders AC Milan, then it isn’t below us either!).

And of course, to be in this competition against next season means we have to win the Champions League again in May. I fancy that!


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.gills365.co.uk/gills365v2/2008/12/22/rooneys-perfect-shot-how-he-did-it/


impressive


----------



## handy1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mental accuracy


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank f for that....


----------



## softybabe (Dec 29, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Thank f for that....



innit!  phwee


----------



## handy1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Penalty Downing ?* against Rooney. Ah well good result.


* Watching on line.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 29, 2008)

United vs Chelsea will be crucial. Two 1-0 wins for United now, hardly convincing but a wins a win I suppose.


----------



## purplex (Dec 29, 2008)

That got the biggest cheer of the season yet from me


----------



## purplex (Dec 29, 2008)

N_igma said:


> United vs Chelsea will be crucial. Two 1-0 wins for United now, hardly convincing but a wins a win I suppose.



We aint hit form yet, good times a coming


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 30, 2008)

unconvincing is not the world though the truth is they are grinding out results without playing well....I do believe they are feeling the pressure from pool and chelsea being so far ahead and having to win those games in hand...

they look a tense on the pitch and nervous in front of goal though even with the weakened defence have been fantastic at the back VDS awesome in his command of the box and handling especially...

If they can win the games in hand the confidence will return and can see the goals coming, the pressure will be on the pool as despite it not being the case will be as though they have thrown away the lead....glad the games in hand are at home, played 18 8 at home I think and still think it will be out Utd or Chelsea battling it out come May...we shall see though long way to go and all that


----------



## chieftain (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck Derby, get stuck in tonight


----------



## softybabe (Jan 7, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Good luck Derby, get stuck in tonight



well...looks like they're in luck so far


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 7, 2009)

Play up, Derby!


----------



## agricola (Jan 7, 2009)

a nation laughs!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

Nah, not celebrating this, just makes it more likely that spuds will win it again.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey revol, are Derby better than Forest?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 8, 2009)

Derby


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 8, 2009)

oh dear

not a good result

No Man U fan really cares about the league cup (apart from 1992 & 2006) and neither does Sir Alex truth be told

besides with the second leg at OT still to come, we'll make the final!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

Snigger (sorry)


----------



## chilango (Jan 8, 2009)

has that sealed Tevez's fate then?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> no man u fan really cares about the league cup *(apart from 1992 & 2006)*











internetstalker said:


> and neither does sir alex truth be told


----------



## Kanda (Jan 8, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> No Man U fan really cares about the league cup (apart from 1992 & 2006) and neither does Sir Alex truth be told



Every Man U fan cares about being beaten by any team, or fucking should do, whatever the competition.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2009)

Kanda, you mistake Manchester United fan with football fan.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 8, 2009)

I have genuinely never met a man united 'fan' that also happens to go to the games.

This is actually true.


----------



## chilango (Jan 8, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> I have genuinely never met a man united 'fan' that also happens to go to the games.
> 
> This is actually true.



Season ticket 73 to 79 thank you.

Went to every cardiff city home game for a miserable couple of seasons when I lived down there.

Season ticket holder at Pumas in Mexico when I lived there.

So I _do_ go to games.

However, when I last lived in Mcr I couldn't afford the 100 quid plus to buy tickets off the touts. Went to OT numerous times and hung around outside on the off chance though.


Hopefully going to the Inter game.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 8, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> I have genuinely never met a man united 'fan' that also happens to go to the games.
> 
> This is actually true.



Most of the Man U fans i know go to games!

I do

though not often enough!


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 8, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Every Man U fan cares about being beaten by any team, or fucking should do, whatever the competition.



Years of Sir Alex feilding second rate teams in the league cup, and years of 3rd round knockouts to the likes of York, Coventry etc devalues the competition.

Of course it bothers me that we lost and a semi final is a semi final at the end of the day.

I was joking with my earlier comment, (hence the (apart from 92 & 06) bit)

but it does bother me the least being beaten away from home in a 2 leg semi in the league cup, then any other competition


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 8, 2009)

Today's word is schadenfreude...that's schadenfreude.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah but its far to early for that! i will be shocked if man united dont turn them over at there place.

AND if they don't i think it means spurs are in europe which isn't fair!



dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2009)

How else can Spurs achieve their automatically deserved European berth because they're definitely a big club, definitely?

P.S.


----------



## aylee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure ManUre will wallop Derby in the second leg, or at least beat them 1-0 and then on penalties, but may I just say

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA .....


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 8, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Today's word is schadenfreude...that's schadenfreude.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2009)

who the fuck is Richie De Laet???

skysports news are saying man united have signed him from stoke.


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> who the fuck is Richie De Laet???
> 
> skysports news are saying man united have signed him from stoke.
> 
> ...



Some belgian fella

wikipedia works fast



> He was ridiculously signed on a performance-based contract by Manchester United on January 9th. Many though it was a joke and Andrew Marshallhas agreed to do something genuinely absurd if he ever maes a PL app for the Red Devils


----------



## softybabe (Jan 11, 2009)

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOOHOO!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 11, 2009)

What do's Rooney have to do to get sent off? fuckin kill some-one?


----------



## chilango (Jan 11, 2009)

2 nil!


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Rafa....looking like managerial brilliance from the fat spanish waiter....what a mug he is looking


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm praying you lot nick the title from Victimpool...


----------



## aylee (Jan 11, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> What do's Rooney have to do to get sent off? fuckin kill some-one?



Of course.

(1) He plays for Manchester United.

(2) The match is at Old Trafford.


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2009)

Drogba has been shockingly bad today, almost indescribably awful.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 11, 2009)

aylee said:


> Of course.
> 
> (1) He plays for Manchester United.
> 
> (2) The match is at Old Trafford.




BOO HOOO HOOO.....bitter bitter


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 11, 2009)

lmao@chelsea


----------



## chilango (Jan 11, 2009)

three nil


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't care for man u, but would rather they won the title than chelskov or liverpoo.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> What do's Rooney have to do to get sent off? fuckin kill some-one?



As a complete neutral I watched the first half and couldnt belive that he was still on the field at half time. His displays of petulance, the way he talks, sorry screams, at referees and his dive when he appeared to be fowled but wasn't actually touched should have meant that any official with any balls would have dismissed him long before he had the chance to score.


----------



## aylee (Jan 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I don't care for man u, but would rather they won the title than chelskov or liverpoo.



To be fair, you're right; this is one of those days on which you would wish that there was a way in which both sides could lose 3-0.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2009)

3-0. What a drubbing for Chelski!


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2009)

chilango said:


> three nil



Outrageous foul during that goal.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 11, 2009)

Almost felt sorry for Chelsea...almost


----------



## chilango (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Gingerman (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.michaeladams.eu/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terry-crying1.jpg
Can never get enough of this pic ;-)


----------



## purplex (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice to see united start to hit form


----------



## aylee (Jan 11, 2009)

1 Liverpool     21 6 4 0 16 6 7 3 1 19 7 22 46 
2 Chelsea         21 4 4 2 17 6 8 2 1 23 6 28 42 
3 Man Utd        19 8 1 0 23 4 4 4 2 9  6 22 41 
4 Aston Villa  21 5 5 1 18 12 7 0 3 17 11 12 41 
-----------------------------------------------
5 Arsenal    21 7 2 2 18 11 4 3 3 16 12 11 38 
-----------------------------------------------
6 Everton    21 3 4 4 14 15 7 1 2 15 10 4 35


Nicely poised ....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

I heard a viller fan on the radio saying they thought viller might actually win the title.  Would be fucking ace if they did.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 11, 2009)

aylee said:


> 1 Liverpool     21 6 4 0 16 6 7 3 1 19 7 22 46
> 2 Chelsea         21 4 4 2 17 6 8 2 1 23 6 28 42
> 3 Man Utd        19 8 1 0 23 4 4 4 2 9  6 22 41
> 4 Aston Villa  21 5 5 1 18 12 7 0 3 17 11 12 41
> ...




yup...Wigan and Bolton next ....we should pick up the 6 points we need to get back to the top


----------



## aylee (Jan 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I heard a viller fan on the radio saying they thought viller might actually win the title.  Would be fucking ace if they did.



It would be, but I'm afraid that person needs a reality check!

To finish fourth would be sensational; to finish higher is pretty much unthinkable.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## chilango (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 12, 2009)

revol68 said:


>



Hehehehe


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


>


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 14, 2009)

chilango said:


>



fucking love it!


----------



## purplex (Jan 14, 2009)

love this picture


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh dear....pool must be getting nervous...when was the last time we conceded a goal in the prem?....did what we had to do, thanks rafa ..

Liverpool boys been very quiet this past week.....hope they are all ok


----------



## chilango (Jan 14, 2009)

that'll do.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Oh dear....pool must be getting nervous...when was the last time we conceded a goal in the prem?....did what we had to do, thanks rafa ..
> 
> Liverpool boys been very quiet this past week.....hope they are all ok



Yeah Liverpool only beat Wigan by one goal too. Bolton away on Saturday will be interesting. Utd usually struggle there. Wonder who Kevin Davies will mug this season? 

Rooney out for a few weeks with a hamstring pull apparently.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 14, 2009)

chilango said:


> that'll do.



quite nicely...2nd and with a game in hand


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Yeah Liverpool only beat Wigan by one goal too. Bolton away on Saturday will be interesting. Utd usually struggle there. Wonder who Kevin Davies will mug this season?
> 
> Rooney out for a few weeks with a hamstring pull apparently.



Good to see you back my ol china...you seen young relahni about....gonna be tight is it not, though have a feeling we are gonna pip it....


----------



## softybabe (Jan 18, 2009)

sooooooooo....we're back on top of the table where we belong...


----------



## Biffo (Jan 18, 2009)

It's refreshing for the league to see a new team go top at this stageof the season.

I wonder how many people back in August thought that after 21 games Utd would only be 1 point above Liverpool and 3 points above Villa. It's going to be an interesting 4 months.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It's refreshing for the league to see a new team go top at this stageof the season.
> 
> I wonder how many people back in August thought that after 21 games Utd would only be 1 point above Liverpool and 3 points above Villa. It's going to be an interesting 4 months.



True though do think class will show and Utd will go on and win it now....still think Chelsea will be there or there abouts and the top two will be them and Utd...where is ol Relanhi??? is he ok...reckon he may be poorly though should the pool win tonight expect a miraculous recovery....

Here is to Everton sticking a couple on you and Gerrard going down...whens his trial anyway


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a Toffee for the day.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned that were top of the league?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Has anyone mentioned that were top of the league?




Inevitable occurence....Utd fans are used to it....tis a bit different for the pool and the creaming of their fans pants....shame it did not last longer for them


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Has anyone mentioned that were top of the league?



Like Drink says making a song and dance about being top of the league in January is small time.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Like Drink says making a song and dance about being top of the league in January is small time.



More of a smiling gloat then song and dance TBH!

but with all the talk of 'playing in the world club cup will be too much of a strain on utd and their league form will suffer'

it gives me3 a warm glow to see the doubters wrong IYSWIM


----------



## chilango (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting squad for the Derby game...

Could see our first look at Tosic and Fabio.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good stuff.

Might as well go with the kids, if they lose they lose, if they win they win. 

Apparently Fabio was actually tipped as being slightly better than Rafael.

I do wonder if Tosic's arrival is a further sign that Nani is falling quickly out of favour. A pity I think because he is extremely talented, just needs to direct it better and start thinking more (rather like Ronaldo as an 18 year old).


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Might as well go with the kids, if they lose they lose, if they win they win.
> 
> ...



I agree

but can't help thinking Tosic's arrival is actually more a sign that Giggs maybe in his last season!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I agree
> 
> but can't help thinking Tosic's arrival is actually more a sign that Giggs maybe in his last season!



true but Nani seems well down the pecking order now, behind Park, who to be fair has been very good this season.


----------



## Danny Rose (Jan 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> true but Nani seems well down the pecking order now, behind Park, who to be fair has been very good this season.



Nani has everything except the final ball, which always seems to go awry somehow. Don't know if you can improve that with training. I doubt it. Fergie seems disappointed with him, so I expect to see him moved out in the summer.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 20, 2009)

Chances are we'll get dicked tonight but you never know.

Hope we give yous a game at least.







*C'mon the sheep shaggers!*


----------



## softybabe (Jan 20, 2009)

2-0 ha ha!


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 20, 2009)

Watchig on some sh*te stream though Utd are taking the piss...mind you derby have had a couple of decent chances


----------



## Biffo (Jan 20, 2009)

The Milk Cup. Glory days!


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2009)

3-1, Derby penalty.  Surely they cant get another.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice try Derby...good come back but hey


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The Milk Cup. Glory days!



hasn't been called that since the pool were winning titles....long long time ago now


----------



## Biffo (Jan 21, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> hasn't been called that since the pool were winning titles....long long time ago now



But that's what it is though. A competition for non CL teams and the fringe players of CL teams. Spurs to beat Tevez and the kids 2-1 in the final. Whoopee doo.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 21, 2009)

BBC reports today:

*AIG ends Man Utd sponsorship deal  *

The troubled US insurer AIG will not be renewing its shirt sponsorship deal with Manchester United that expires in May 2010. 

AIG agreed to pay £14m-a-year for four years for the shirt sponsorship and also has a longer £5m-a-year deal to run MU Finance. 

It is currently restructuring itself, having received a $150bn (£109bn) bail-out from the US government. 

It is not clear whether the MU Finance deal will continue. 

AIG signed a six-and-a-half year deal at the beginning of 2008 to offer insurance, credit cards and mortgages using the MU Finance brand. 

Manchester United said that it had already started talking to a select group of potential sponsors, including Happy Shopper, Hyper Value and Woolworth. Its spokesman added that it was normal to begin the process this early because technical issues surrounding the manufacturing of shirts meant that it has to know who will be its shirt sponsor for the 2010/2011 season by the autumn. 

AIG has already ended its sponsorship deal with the US Davis Cup tennis team.


----------



## g force (Jan 21, 2009)

Well hardly a surprise really! So Asian or Far East sponsor?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 21, 2009)

Huge indian company being discussed so I heard the other day....massive and all good for world domination


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> But that's what it is though. A competition for non CL teams and the fringe players of CL teams. Spurs to beat Tevez and the kids 2-1 in the final. Whoopee doo.



I'm not fussed about it either though ob would prefer to win...another trophy and all that....could be 6 this year


----------



## Flashman (Jan 22, 2009)

Proud of the lads over the two legs, only lost one half out of four if you look at it that way which I am doing.

But for a few individual errors and some glaring misses by Hulse who knows what might have been.

Massive Forest match Friday aside, we've a nice relegation battle to look forward to now.

Hope you do Spurs in the final.


----------



## purplex (Jan 23, 2009)

Anderson Speaks
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GG55Ze_Dj20


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 24, 2009)

Good game good game...well good first half....

Them young twins are gonna be something else, Welbeck looks class and Carrick is quality...good times ahead


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

thought wellbeck was very ordinary today to be honest but it wasn't his position so.........

carricks pass for the second goal was amazing. He's not a premiership player though he would love Spain.

I miss tevez


Both of the di silvas look class. 

dave


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> thought wellbeck was very ordinary today to be honest but it wasn't his position so.........
> 
> carricks pass for the second goal was amazing. He's not a premiership player though he would love Spain.
> 
> ...




Disagree..Welbeck was out of position though his touch, control, pace and confidence bode well....he is raw though reckon he has all the makings...Carrick is the best passer in the prem though is more disruptive than people think and Tevez....something else, hope they do right by him....

hey ho interesting good to see a few new faces would have like to have seen Tosic start but not a bad way to spend a Saturday afternoon....


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> carricks pass for the second goal was amazing. He's not a premiership player though he would love Spain.



Carrick has been like that for years. He'll never win player of the year, but seems to be a vital catalyst for every attacking move. He'd undoubtedly get more acclaim on the continent, in the way that Xavi and Pirlo do.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

errr i'm a west ham fan. Carrick is a god amoungst men!

Xavi is probabley along with paul scholes the most under rated player of all time.

dave


----------



## purplex (Jan 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> errr i'm a west ham fan. Carrick is a god amoungst men!
> 
> Xavi is probabley along with paul scholes the most under rated player of all time.
> 
> dave



Shame youre a selling club really. Youre right about Carrick, hes an outstanding player, and not a big eejit with it.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2009)

biffo said:


> bbc reports today:
> 
> *aig ends man utd sponsorship deal  *
> 
> ...



AIG....LOL!!!


----------



## purplex (Jan 25, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> AIG....LOL!!!



Your point being?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2009)

purplex said:


> Your point being?



That's rich coming from someone who frequently has _no_ point.


----------



## purplex (Jan 25, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> That's rich coming from someone who frequently has _no_ point.



Bravo, your brain-dead fuckwittery knows no bounds.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2009)

purplex said:


> Bravo, your brain-dead fuckwittery knows no bounds.



Projecting again, cretin? You've got no room to talk when it comes to brain death and fuckwittery - as your posts on other forums demonstrate.


----------



## purplex (Jan 25, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Projecting again, cretin? You've got no room to talk when it comes to brain death and fuckwittery - as your posts on other forums demonstrate.



in your opinion but opinions are like arseholes we've all got one kthxbi


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2009)

purplex said:


> in your opinion but opinions are like arseholes we've all got one kthxbi



And yours is much bigger than all the rest...eh, sphincter-breath?


----------



## aylee (Jan 25, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Manchester United said that it had already started talking to a select group of potential sponsors, including Happy Shopper, Hyper Value and Woolworth.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 27, 2009)

3 zip...puts the pressure on the chasing pack...slip up tomorrow night and could be all over Berba looking a snip, hope we break the record for clean sheets with such a injured defence over the past weeks...


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 27, 2009)

4 zip...bout time they clicked on the scoring front loverly goal mind...


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 27, 2009)

5 zip


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2009)

The BBC have just mentioned the "quite ludicrously-brilliant Ryan Giggs"...


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 28, 2009)

editor said:


> The BBC have just mentioned the "quite ludicrously-brilliant Ryan Giggs"...



He certainly is!


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2009)

editor said:


> The BBC have just mentioned the "quite ludicrously-brilliant Ryan Giggs"...




the guy is amazing, can't believe they only gave him a year extension....dicking on a 10 man West Brom is one thing, though he dicked on Chelsea a couple of weeks back


----------



## aylee (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like ManUre have finally hit their scoring stride.  It's really very hard indeed to see beyond them for the title this year ....


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Looks like ManUre have finally hit their scoring stride.  It's really very hard indeed to see beyond them for the title this year ....




I'm not counting my chickens to be honest...long way to go and all that....I really do believe the pool will falter though Chelsea will be sniffing around....will be close whatever


----------



## chilango (Jan 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Looks like ManUre have finally hit their scoring stride.  It's really very hard indeed to see beyond them for the title this year ....



Its still pretty close and the squad is going to be very stretched....though we have seen the youngsters step up impressively so far. Fabio and Rafael look the business...


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Looks like ManUre have finally hit their scoring stride.  It's really very hard indeed to see beyond them for the title this year ....



If the RS get a result at Old Trafford the momentum will probably shift back - they are spawny enough to do so and, last night and Chelsea aside, Utd have not exactly been kicking arse lately.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2009)

Could be too late...Liverpool are very very poor at the moment...they will impove though whilst I expect them to win tonight wouldn't be surprised if they f*ck it up.....

Big game is on the weekend...if anyone is gonna win I reckon it will be Chelsea...though a draw would do for me....

plus if liverpool get beat at OT which is the more likely scenario then they are properly f*cked...it becomes a must win game for them....probably bottle it - FACT


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> plus if liverpool get beat at OT which is the more likely scenario then they are properly f*cked...it becomes a must win game for them....probably bottle it - FACT



I felt the same way at half time in the 05 CL final - Milan three up, Kewell booed off by his own fans, the RS heading for a further twatting in the second half.  Ho ho ho, I thought.

Never assume there is a situation that they cannot spawn themselves out of.


----------



## purplex (Jan 28, 2009)

aylee said:


> Looks like ManUre have finally hit their scoring stride.  It's really very hard indeed to see beyond them for the title this year ....



Not so sure about that its very easy to look good against West Brom, but the performances this season have been pretty disjointed to be fair, does look like we're starting to click though, maybe Berbatov and Tevez are the dream team. the mickeys have peaked too soon and Chelsea have yet to, starting to shape up like last season.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

apparently evra should be back for you lot on the weekend.


dave


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

Someone from Man Utd just phoned me


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2009)

what did they want?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

To sell me the use of a venue in their ground. 
It was fascinating.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> To sell me the use of a venue in their ground.
> It was fascinating.



Try Biffo  / Relanhi....they'd love the run of the venue....once the've marvelled at the majesty that is the theatre they can take a dump in the centre circle or under Sir Alex's throne


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

I did tell her ask her if there were any health and safety hazards as I had seen Ronaldo falling over a LOT in that vicinity. 

She was unsure


----------



## Biffo (Jan 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Try Biffo  / Relanhi....they'd love the run of the venue....once the've marvelled at the majesty that is the theatre they can take a dump in the centre circle or under Sir Alex's throne



Been there twice. Bit plastic-y for my liking.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Been there twice. Bit plastic-y for my liking.



spect you still get moist when you think about it?......do a little wee in excitement??


----------



## Biffo (Jan 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> spect you still get moist when you think about it?......do a little wee in excitement??



Have you ever been? 

This is funny by the way:


----------



## chilango (Jan 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


>



I think this morning it's appropriate to bump these.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 29, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Have you ever been?
> 
> This is funny by the way:



not as funny as that one of rafa getting bummed in the a 


and yup have been many times, though not as much as would like....did used to live in Manc as a nipper and my ol man was a season ticket holder...so went to most home games then....in my teens went all over Europe as you do though to be honest is a struggle to get up there these days....brother in law's company has a box though not a huge fan of that ( save those lovely prawn sangers )... only got to go to 7 games last season up there and 5 daawwwn south...que sera ..f8cking expensive travelling as much as the game itself....


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2009)

12 on the spin.....who is gonna score past us??????


----------



## rennie (Jan 31, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> 12 on the spin.....who is gonna score past us??????



Inter. 3-0.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> 12 on the spin.....who is gonna score past us??????



A team with strikers?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2009)

west ham next game!

dave


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> west ham next game!
> 
> dave



Not to be...had a feeling they might take points, think they are looking good of late and organized through out...that is one of our toughest away games out the way....


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2009)

Giggs does the job for Utd again! He really has to be their best payer ever, all things considered.


----------



## Maltin (Feb 8, 2009)

editor said:
			
		

> Giggs does the job for Utd again! He really has to be their best payer ever, all things considered.


Why?  How does he rate better than say Charlton, Best, Law etc?


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 8, 2009)

Maltin said:


> Why?  How does he rate better than say Charlton, Best, Law etc?




I think there is a bit of Welsh bias in editors comments though you can't argue that Giggs is up there with the best players Utd and the UK / europe have ever produced...can't be many players who have won more top flight titles for a start


----------



## Maltin (Feb 8, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> you can't argue that Giggs is up there with the best players Utd and the UK / europe have ever produced...can't be many players who have won more top flight titles for a start


Agreed, it was just the statement that he has to be their best player ever when they have had quite a lot of good players in the past that piqued my interest.


----------



## purplex (Feb 8, 2009)

Maltin said:


> Why?  How does he rate better than say Charlton, Best, Law etc?



As stevie coppell once (imo correctly) said, you cant directly compare players from different eras. 
Ryan Giggs, great player, born in Wales, made in Manchester


----------



## Maltin (Feb 8, 2009)

purplex said:


> As stevie coppell once (imo correctly) said, you cant directly compare players from different eras.
> Ryan Giggs, great player, born in Wales, made in Manchester


Again, I agree.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2009)

Maltin said:


> Why?  How does he rate better than say Charlton, Best, Law etc?


It's the whole picture, I'm thinking about. 

I really can't think of any other Man Utd player who has remained as loyal, as hard-working and as committed to their club as Giggs. 

He has constantly delivered for Utd for year after year, and has proved an exemplary sportsman and superb role model for the modern game - and he scored a stunning goal today too.

No other player has played as many games for Utd as Giggs. No other player has helped the club win so many trophies either.

It's all opinion of course, but I'd rate him as Utd's best _all round, all time _player.


----------



## Maltin (Feb 8, 2009)

editor said:


> It's the whole picture, I'm thinking about.
> 
> I really can't think of any other Man Utd player who has remained as loyal, as hard-working and as committed to their club as Giggs.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that Sir Bobby Charlton would match, if not surpass, Giggs' loyalty, commitment and sportsmanship.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 8, 2009)

editor said:


> It's the whole picture, I'm thinking about.
> 
> *I really can't think of any other Man Utd player who has remained as loyal, as hard-working and as committed to their club as Giggs*.
> 
> ...



Scholes? Neville?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

rennie said:


> Inter. 3-0.



Inter don't play in the premiership doofus!!


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 9, 2009)

Not a bad run in...pool and villa at home? Wigan away...not too many banana skins....

Sun Feb 15 2009 Derby County FA (A)  16:30 
Wed Feb 18 2009 Fulham  (H)  20:00 
Sat Feb 21 2009 Blackburn Rovers  (H)  17:30 
Tue Feb 24 2009 Internazionale UCL (A)  19:45 
Sat Feb 28 2009 Portsmouth  (H)  15:00 
Sun Mar 01 2009 Tottenham Hotspur CC (H)  15:00 
Wed Mar 04 2009 Newcastle United  (A)  19:45 
Wed Mar 11 2009 Internazionale UCL (H)  19:45 
Sat Mar 14 2009 Liverpool  (H)  15:00 
Sat Mar 21 2009 Fulham  (A)  15:00 
Sat Apr 04 2009 Aston Villa  (H)  15:00 
Sat Apr 11 2009 Sunderland  (A)  15:00 
Sat Apr 18 2009 Wigan Athletic  (A)  15:00 
Sat Apr 25 2009 Tottenham Hotspur  (H)  15:00 
Sat May 02 2009 Middlesbrough  (A)  15:00 
Sat May 09 2009 Manchester City  (H)  15:00 
Sat May 16 2009 Arsenal  (H)  15:00 
Sun May 24 2009 Hull City  (A)  15:00


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 9, 2009)

Your defences will be tested by the might of soon to be England International Shola Ameobi in front a hostile SJP crowd before you meet Inter.


----------



## Rollem (Feb 9, 2009)

can i just say how boring man u are to watch.

8 men behind the ball ffs! oh yes, it gets clean shets, whilst you only need to worry about scoring one goal, but it is d u l l defensive play

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah really boring...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 9, 2009)

Presumably being 2 points clear with a game in hand is also boring.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Scholes? Neville?


Great players, but neither have played for Utd as many times as Giggs.


----------



## Rollem (Feb 9, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Presumably being 2 points clear with a game in hand is also boring.


i dont give a shit about that, the premiership is fantasty land. 

i do give a shit about watching the supposedly best team in england and being bored rigid


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 9, 2009)

You'll never be bored watching Newcastle. 

There's always plenty of laughs.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 9, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i dont give a shit about that, the premiership is fantasty land.
> 
> i do give a shit about watching the supposedly best team in england and being bored rigid



typical girl....not understanding the intricacies of the beautiful game ...not seeing brilliance in the workrate of Giggs, the beauty in the defending of Vidic, the majestic reading of the game in Rio, the awareness and simplicity of distribution with Carrick etc etc....anyway what are you worried about the game about...surely you are just looking at the fit players and / or their lovely legs









...gets coat, calls taxi


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Great players, but neither have played for Utd as many times as Giggs.



Theres talk of Man U retiring the number 11 shirt when Giggs calls it a day!


----------



## Rollem (Feb 9, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> typical girl....not understanding the intracacies of the beautiful game ...not seeing brilliance in the workrate of Giggs, the beauty in the defending of Vidic, the majestic reading of the game in Rio, the awareness and simplicity of distribution with Carrick etc etc....anyway what are you worried about the game about...surely you are just looking at the fit players and / or their lovely legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<trips drink? up on his way into the taxi> mind your head


----------



## chilango (Feb 10, 2009)

1) Macheda and Petrucci have been called up into the CL squad (replacing Hargreaves and Manucho). Hopefully we'll get a little look at them before the season's out

2) Yes. Giggs imo Utds greatest ever. Combination of longevity, talent and loyalty. Plus _that_ goal in 99. Surely a knighthood beckons.

3) I've managed to get a ticket for the San Siro game. Oooh yes. 21 euros.


----------



## Rollem (Feb 10, 2009)

serioulsy though, what do man u fans think of your new style of play? defence defence defence is not exactly the utd way is it?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 10, 2009)

Rollem said:


> serioulsy though, what do man u fans think of your new style of play? defence defence defence is not exactly the utd way is it?



No it's not. I think Utd had 10 corners to WH's 1 at one point though. Hardly sat back in their own half... United had 20 shots to WH's 14 too.

There's one thing grinding out results and another playing like Liverpool and Newcastle always did and never winning anything (In the PL)


----------



## chilango (Feb 10, 2009)

Rollem said:


> serioulsy though, what do man u fans think of your new style of play? defence defence defence is not exactly the utd way is it?



Sure its not as swashbuckling as some of the stuff we've been treated to. But then I remember teams soon got wise to that. 

But its not defence, defence defence quite either. We just don't convert our chances/ have a cutting edge up front.

That said, there's a certain pleasure to be had in watching Vidic shut up shop i think.

...and don't forget Rafael and Fabio. Hardly defensive fullbacks that we're bringing through.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> No it's not. I think Utd had 10 corners to WH's 1 at one point though. Hardly sat back in their own half... United had 20 shots to WH's 14 too.
> 
> There's one thing grinding out results and another playing like Liverpool and Newcastle always did and never winning anything (In the PL)



top post!


----------



## Flashman (Feb 10, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> 12 on the spin.....who is gonna score past us??????


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2009)

Rollem said:


> serioulsy though, what do man u fans think of your new style of play? defence defence defence is not exactly the utd way is it?



no offense, but maybe you should try and take the blinkers off when you watch a game next, i am not sure my self why we are not scoring more goals, but i can certainly see that it is not for the want of trying, united have been playing some fantastic football this season (again), i have to admit that is has been worrying me for a while, if we do start leaking goals then we will probably end up droping points


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2009)

I always thought Rollem was a Liverpool fan, which would make it very rich for him to complain about Manchester United being defensive considering Rafa is so cautious he most likely uses plastic plates at home.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rafa is so cautious he most likely uses plastic plates at home.


----------



## strung out (Feb 13, 2009)

rollem is a she and a qpr fan. you're probably confusing her with her hubby


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I always thought Rollem was a Liverpool fan, which would make it very rich for him to complain about Manchester United being defensive considering Rafa is so cautious he most likely uses plastic plates at home.



Even though we've scored more goals than you in the league? You can be so full of shit sometimes.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Even though we've scored more goals than you in the league? You can be so full of shit sometimes.



More by accident than design though.

Do you actually watch Liverpool games or just the highlights, Rafa is an insanely cautious manager, most sane Liverpool fans can see it.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Even though we've scored more goals than you in the league? You can be so full of shit sometimes.



Man U: 41 goals in 24 games= 1.70833333 goals per game

Liverpool: 42 goals in 25 games= 1.68 goals per game

Man U are more prolific!

stick that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

Excuses excuses, silly Man Utd twats.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Excuses excuses, silly Man Utd twats.



So in a season in which Manchester United have been shockingly low in the scoring stakes and Liverpool have been at possibly their "best", they still can't be more prolific.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Excuses excuses, silly Man Utd twats.



excuses?

your the twat saying Liverpool have scored more goals the Man Utd when they have an inferior goals to game ratio

and haven't won a league table in 18 years or summat.

so they must have had some twats in charge of em in the last 20 years!

So it's your lot that have excuses excuses


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll take a £10 bet with anyone that come the end of the season Man Utd will have scored more Premier league goals then Liverpool

put your money where your big gob is

Money paid via paypal at the end of the season


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

pwnage


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

it's gone quiet


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2009)

See this is the problem with the Manchester United thread, no one has the balls to sustain any sort of attack on it, they pop in for a couple of posts, make a dick of themselves, getted annihilated and then run away.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> See this is the problem with the Manchester United thread, no one has the balls to sustain any sort of attack on it, they pop in for a couple of posts, make a dick of themselves, getted annihilated and then run away.



thats coz they have no substance to their arguments.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I'll take a £10 bet with anyone that come the end of the season Man Utd will have scored more Premier league goals then Liverpool
> 
> put your money where your big gob is
> 
> Money paid via paypal at the end of the season



Go on then. £10 says Liverpool will have scored more goals than Man Utd by the end of the season.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Go on then. £10 says Liverpool will have scored more goals than Man Utd by the end of the season.



deal


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> deal



cyber shakes on it.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually did make a reply but it hasn't shown.

Anyhoo, what I was saying is that although Man Utd have a better goal ratio, it does not mean Liverpool are defensive. 1.68 or whatever goals a game is a good ratio. I respect Utd, as much as I hate them I think they play some good football. I'll compliment my enemies, Revol won't cos he's a gimp.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> cyber shakes on it.



likewise!


I may need reminding tho!

last time I did a bet like this I (and the guy i made the bet with) forgot about it for ages!

(it goes without saying, I paid up, in fact it was me who reminded Baije)


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I actually did make a reply but it hasn't shown.
> 
> Anyhoo, what I was saying is that although Man Utd have a better goal ratio, it does not mean Liverpool are defensive. 1.68 or whatever goals a game is a good ratio. I respect Utd, as much as I hate them I think they play some good football. I'll compliment my enemies, Revol won't cos he's a gimp.



excuses excuses 

I notice your too chicken to put your money where your mouth is


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> likewise!
> 
> 
> I may need reminding tho!
> ...



Me, too. I'll make a note of it somewhere. May the best team win.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Me, too. I'll make a note of it somewhere. May the best team win.



we will


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> excuses excuses



So you're saying Liverpool are defensive? Ya know, football is a funny game, your love for your own club and hatred for another can turn perfectly sensible people into idiot neandrathals. You need to wake up and smell the coffee sonny jim.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> So you're saying Liverpool are defensive? Ya know, football is a funny game, your love for your own club and hatred for another can turn perfectly sensible people into idiot neandrathals. You need to wake up and smell the coffee sonny jim.



I never said liverpool are defensive mate, I think you'll find that was revol!

I was just laughing at your goal post moving, lack of faith in your team and inabilty to put your money where your mouth is


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not a betting man mate.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I have no faith in my team, mate.



Corrected for you


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Corrected for you



So you look down on people who don't gamble? Classy.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I'm not a betting man mate.



Tell you what

If you lose the bet, you don't have to pay me anything. just make a donation to charity here

likewise if I lose I'll do the same!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> So you look down on people who don't gamble? Classy.



my point was, if you had faith in your team it's not gambling! it's a sure thing.

I mean you were the one who stated that Liverpool had scored more goals in the league then us


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I mean you were the one who stated that Liverpool had scored more goals in the league then us



To make a point about Liverpool not being defensive. The charity thing is a bit stupid, there's no way of proving that the person has lived up to it.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> So you're saying Liverpool are defensive? Ya know, football is a funny game, your love for your own club and hatred for another can turn perfectly sensible people into idiot neandrathals. You need to wake up and smell the coffee sonny jim.



Liverpool under Benetiz are defensive minded, ffs look at your formation, look at how Rafa prefers to see his side playing robotically to his game plan (hence his love for such non entities as Kuyt) than to break rank with some flair or creativity.

Maybe defensive isn't the best word, cautious and overly rigid and tactical is more apt, he sets out not to be beaten first and foremost.

I mean in a season where people are shocked at Manchestet United's relative lack of goals, Liverpool have  a worse goal to game ratio and that's them in relatively a free scoring season.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Liverpool under Benetiz are defensive minded, ffs look at your formation, look at how Rafa prefers to see his side playing robotically to his game plan (hence his love for such non entities as Kuyt) than to break rank with some flair or creativity.
> 
> Maybe defensive isn't the best word, cautious and overly rigid and tactical is more apt, he sets out not to be beaten first and foremost.
> 
> I mean in a season where people are shocked at Manchestet United's relative lack of goals, Liverpool have  a worse goal to game ratio and that's them in relatively a free scoring season.



Dead on, you still in Belfast?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> To make a point about Liverpool not being defensive. The charity thing is a bit stupid, there's no way of proving that the person has lived up to it.



Well for someone bemoaning the lack of class, it's usually deemed to classy to honour bets without requiring some sort of certificate, it's usually taken on the back of someones word.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well for someone bemoaning the lack of class, it's usually deemed to classy to honour bets without requiring some sort of certificate, it's usually taken on the back of someones word.



What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> To make a point about Liverpool not being defensive. The charity thing is a bit stupid, there's no way of proving that the person has lived up to it.



yes there is

you can enter any name you want

I doubt there be too many N_igmas or internetstalkers gonna be sponsoring me for the marathon

just you backing out of it IMO


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well for someone bemoaning the lack of class, it's usually deemed to classy to honour bets without requiring some sort of certificate, it's usually taken on the back of someones word.



Like I said he's just backing out of it

and he won't admit what he really thinks

which is, he thinks Man U will score more goals at the end of the season then Liverpool


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> To make a point about Liverpool not being defensive. The charity thing is a bit stupid, there's no way of proving that the person has lived up to it.



excuses excuses!


----------



## mattie (Feb 15, 2009)

God Bless Ronaldo - just wellied the ball straight into Robbie Savage's crackers.  Sweet as a nut.


----------



## handy1 (Feb 15, 2009)

mattie said:


> God Bless Ronaldo - just wellied the ball straight into Robbie Savage's crackers.  Sweet as a nut.



I'm sure he meant it too,not having that he couldn't clear the wall from there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 15, 2009)

What a goal by Nani.


----------



## handy1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lovely goal by Nani


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 15, 2009)

clicking into gear...even with a "weak" lineup....da silva is class...frightening squad if you ask me....Giggs gets better and better mind


----------



## Kanda (Feb 16, 2009)

Good game, hardly the snore fest was it Rollem?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 16, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Good game, hardly the snore fest was it Rollem?



for an apparently defence minded team we score alot of goals


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking dull and defensive again tonight...words red hot knife and butter spring to mind


----------



## agricola (Feb 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Looking dull and defensive again tonight...words red hot knife and butter spring to mind



This is how "big clubs" play "little clubs", Señor Benitez.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 19, 2009)

Rollem said:


> serioulsy though, what do man u fans think of your new style of play? defence defence defence is not exactly the utd way is it?



So defensive we've scored more goals then any other prem team this season (bar Chelski who have equal goals)



N_igma said:


> Even though we've scored more goals than you in the league? You can be so full of shit sometimes.



erm...............

no you haven't!


----------



## N_igma (Feb 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> erm...............
> 
> no you haven't!



You really can be a gimp sometimes. When I posted that it was true. Now go back to your weights.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 19, 2009)

N_igma said:


> You really can be a gimp sometimes. When I posted that it was true. Now go back to your weights.



you'd played more games though....


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 19, 2009)

N_igma said:


> You really can be a gimp sometimes. When I posted that it was true. Now go back to your weights.



Ah resorting to being patronising when YOU are the one making stupid comments!

Nice

iswydt!

It was a pretty stupid thing to say when you only scored 1 goal more and we had a game in hand tho

you haz argument fail!

lol



\/\/\/\/\/\/ Lol@lastwordfreak


----------



## N_igma (Feb 19, 2009)

It's Revol who's stupid, he made an innacurate point that Liverpool were defensive, I proved him wrong. You came in all guns blazing with a totally different argument. Fight it out amoungst yourselves fellas. 

United are looking good, can't wait until 14th March, got the whole weekend booked off work so I can either drown my sorrows or celebrate the victory.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 19, 2009)

This is the best I have seen us in a long long time. Everything looks balanced and the qaulity of the 'sqaud' players is what is underpinning the consistency, players like Fletcher and Park, Evans...remind me (in terms on qaulity) of May, Johnson, Blomqvist compared to Djemba Djemba, Fortune etc.

Reliance on goals spread throughout the team is a more stable basis than one high scoring forward (Van Nistelrooy or Ronaldo) and works because of the solid base of the best defence I have seen at Man Utd.

Overall...looking pretty good!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 19, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> This is the best I have seen us in a long long time. Everything looks balanced and the qaulity of the 'sqaud' players is what is underpinning the consistency, players like Fletcher and Park, Evans...remind me (in terms on qaulity) of May, Johnson, Blomqvist compared to Djemba Djemba, Fortune etc.
> 
> Reliance on goals spread throughout the team is a more stable basis than one high scoring forward (Van Nistelrooy or Ronaldo) and works because of the solid base of the best defence I have seen at Man Utd.
> 
> Overall...looking pretty good!



Didn't know you were a Man U fan Craggsy!!

Always knew you were alright though!!


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 19, 2009)

As I grew up in Somerset it was them or Liverpool really ;o) 

Although I still get out to see Yeovil as much as possible.


----------



## Flashman (Feb 19, 2009)

You were very, very, _very_ good on Sunday and we couldn't live with it (not that any of us expected to tbh).

We still scored again though, only team that can


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 19, 2009)

Flashman said:


> You were very, very, _very_ good on Sunday and we couldn't live with it (not that any of us expected to tbh).
> 
> We still scored again though, only team that can



lol

fair play, it was a good header!

Can't beat Van Der Sar though!!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 19, 2009)

'Kin hell

Van der Sar has had 24 clean sheets in 32 matches this season.
Only conceding 15 goals in the process!

bloody hell!


----------



## Cowley (Feb 19, 2009)

Man U's to throw away, they are head and shoulders above any other team in the country.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 19, 2009)

That's the truth though this is stupid??? prob gonna win nothing, hate it when this happens....tempts fate, those pesky irish!!!!

http://www.setanta.com//uk/Articles...dy-Power-pay-out-on-United-Treble/gnid-40978/


----------



## chilango (Feb 20, 2009)

Only a coupla days to go before the game of the season so far!!!

I'm getting very,* very *excited.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 20, 2009)

chilango said:


> Only a coupla days to go before the game of the season so far!!!
> 
> I'm getting very,* very *excited.



Which game is that then?


----------



## chilango (Feb 20, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Which game is that then?



Inter vs Utd of course.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 21, 2009)

WTF is Ferguson doing dropping Van der Saar and Vidic. He's fucked up my fantasy team good and proper. I hope Blackburn beat the buggers.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2009)

Dodgy ref again - Rafa was right!.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dodgy ref again - Rafa was right!.



Dozy Liverpool fan what was wrong with Evan's header?

The nonsense about Ronaldo being sent off is really grasping at straws, players have little niggles with each other like that all the time, but hey the media needed their 'controversies' and 'talking points'.


----------



## agricola (Feb 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dodgy ref again - Rafa was right!.



There really are few things more hypocritical than kopites bemoaning the biases of referees.  

While its clear that Utd get some extremely bollocks decisions, I have never seen a blatant penalty get given, and then cancelled in a game against Utd; nor have I ever seen a Utd captain successfully and obviously petition a ref to change a card from yellow to red; nor have I ever seen a ref publically lie about disallowing a goal against Utd.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

ronaldo is dirty cheating diver though. This can't be denied and he needs slapping for it. I don't like the best player in the world(unless messi contiunes to have a blinding year) being a cunt.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

I really don't care to much about diving, it's no worse to me than the shirt pulling that is an intregal art of modern defending, it's just another way to seek to gain an advantage. If you get caught out diving suck it up and take the punishment but I don't see why the british media are so hysterical about it, afterall it doesn't endanger players careers like rash tackles do.

Ronaldo dived, looked like a muppet and got booked, so what, hardly any worse than tackles aimed at players ankles.

also all this wanking on about Messi as somehow morally superior to Ronaldo bullshit, he dives and is petulant too, infact he's spat on opposition twice in the past year, it's just grass is always greener shit.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> also all this wanking on about Messi as somehow morally superior to Ronaldo bullshit, he dives and is petulant too, infact he's spat on opposition twice in the past year, it's just grass is always greener shit.


really?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> really?



yeah but you'd never think it with every twat ready to beautify Messi.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 22, 2009)

link?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

One spitting incident , he is also fond of going down a bit easy and being petulant too, something common to hugely talented skillful players who get kicked quite alot.

Let's be clear it doesn't stop me thinking Messi is the most exciting player in the world nor do I think he is a disgrace or whatever, just pointing out the stupidity of using him as some sort of moral benchmark.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Dozy Liverpool fan what was wrong with Evan's header?
> 
> The nonsense about Ronaldo being sent off is really grasping at straws, players have little niggles with each other like that all the time, but hey the media needed their 'controversies' and 'talking points'.



Another weak defence of Ronaldo...anyone would think that you were biased or something.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Let's be clear it doesn't stop me thinking Messi is the most exciting player in the world nor do I think he is a disgrace or whatever, just pointing out the stupidity of using him as some sort of moral benchmark.



My post wasn't clear i will admit but i wasn't trying to say messi was a saint. Merely saying that who the best player in the world is is back up for debate.


dave


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

So, Ronaldo, what's the deal with him anyway?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> So, Ronaldo, what's the deal with him anyway?



He's a winner!!

Premier league
Champions league
world player of the year
european player of the year
PFA player of the year
world club chapionship
etc
etc.....

remember what that feels like??


no??

didn't think so!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 24, 2009)

SO who's gonna win tonight??


It's too tough a match to call IMO

In all honesty I think Inter will knock us out.

I so hope I'm wrong


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 24, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> SO who's gonna win tonight??
> 
> 
> It's too tough a match to call IMO
> ...



I'm a bit dubious about it....lack of defence is a worry and missing the best defender in the world is going to be massive particularly with Adriano and Ibrahimovic being so good in the air.

I'd take a draw now and Utd are capable of scoring from anywhere though will be a tough one with the defence as it is.....if we do get something can't see Inter getting a win at OT

I reckon two teams from England will go out this round though reckon you could toss a coin with regard who those two will be

Anyhow looking forward to it already a big european night makes my day


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I'm a bit dubious about it....lack of defence is a worry and missing the best defender in the world is going to be massive particularly with Adriano and Ibrahimovic being so good in the air.
> 
> I'd take a draw now and Utd are capable of scoring from anywhere though will be a tough one with the defence as it is.....if we do get something can't see Inter getting a win at OT
> 
> ...




Yeah, I can't wait

I think even a 1-0 or 2-1 defeat would not be too bad a score. A draw would be good

The good thing about Utd is they will go for the win, so anything could happen!

I'd feel ALOT more comfortable if Vidic was playing


----------



## Deareg (Feb 24, 2009)

if we had a full strenght side out i would be confident against any team on the planet, but with a patched up defence not so, i would prefer to lose 2-1 rather than 1-0, still think we will go through though


----------



## chilango (Feb 24, 2009)

not confident.

but then neither are the Inter fans.

We can't sit back, so hopefully we'll grab a goal.

I'm plumping for a 2-1 defeat, followed by a 1-0 win at home.

All in all our toughest game this season.

...off to the ground in a couple of hours


----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2009)

Have to say I reckon a 2 - 0 win for Inter.

Muntari may just have someone for breakfast, lunch and dinner - not in terms of skill or talent, but by his ever so traditional tactic of kicking the fuck out of someone. 

Oh, and Zlatan Iambrilliant!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 24, 2009)

chilango said:


> *not confident.*
> but then neither are the Inter fans.
> 
> We can't sit back, so hopefully we'll grab a goal.
> ...



^^^^ this


*ooooooooooh I'm so excited!


----------



## mack (Feb 24, 2009)

All this talk of Uniteds dodgy defence virtually guarantees they'll win 5-0.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2009)

Rooney dropped? You what?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 24, 2009)

So so close!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Ryan's a bit slow today


----------



## softybabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Foul foul foul everywhere


----------



## purplex (Feb 24, 2009)

Whatsamatter you hey gotta no respect...


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 24, 2009)

Good result, happy enough from that. Not sure I really saw anything from Inter which would really worry me at Old Trafford.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 24, 2009)

Inter steadied he ship in the second half, even so United should have scored at least one or two. That's the way football is though.


----------



## chilango (Feb 25, 2009)

First 20 minutes Inter were woeful. Looked very very nervous. but as we didn't score they got more confident. Still never looked the better team and we _ought_ to beat them at OT. But you never know....


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 25, 2009)

Would have taken it before the game though may regret not taking one of the chances....fantastic performance and says a lot about where Utd are when that weakened team can go to the San Siro and a nil nil is in hindsight a bad result.

Think the gap between the prem and Serie A is massive on that showing though is going to make for a squeaky bum second leg unless we can score a couple of early goals.....Was very impressed overall though tinged with a bit of disappointment....we shall see and intrigued as to what team Sir alex will play on Sunday....under 15's maybe


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 25, 2009)

a pretty good game for a 0-0

Inter were no where near as good as I thought they'd be. Pretty confident for the second leg now

thought we deserved a win TBH. The ref was a bit biased but WTF was he doing booking Rooney?? that evened out his decision making for me

wasn't impressed with Berba and thought Rooney should of been brought on earlier. Ronaldo & Carrick had good games,

Inter's goalie was man of the match for me!


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 25, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> a pretty good game for a 0-0
> 
> Inter were no where near as good as I thought they'd be. Pretty confident for the second leg now
> 
> ...




Thought Park, Giggs and Fletcher put in great performances also....Berba looked good in the first half though did fade in the second and surprised that Rooney did not appear sooner...


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

revol68 said:


> See this is the problem with the Manchester United thread, no one has the balls to sustain any sort of attack on it, they pop in for a couple of posts, make a dick of themselves, getted annihilated and then run away.



Whereas you spend more time on the Liverpool thread than this one. You're not a hypocrite, are you?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Whereas you spend more time on the Liverpool thread than this one. You're not a hypocrite, are you?



I was criticising the lack of resolve from non Manchester United fans not criticising those that do post on this thread, you silly fuck.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I was criticising the lack of resolve from non Manchester United fans not criticising those that do post on this thread, you silly fuck.



Don't make me laugh.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Whereas you spend more time on the Liverpool thread than this one. You're not a hypocrite, are you?



and you have 30 out of 735 posts on the Man U thread, about 4% of all the posts

about the same percentage of your posts on the liverpool thread

pure comedy from you again nino_savette!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Holy fuck@ronaldo's chance!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> and you have 30 out of 735 posts on the Man U thread, about 4% of all the posts
> 
> about the same percentage of your posts on the liverpool thread
> 
> pure comedy from you again nino_savette!



More nonsense dressed up as wit from internetstalker.

Btw, you still have a hard time spelling my username; there is only on "e" in my name, ya meff.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Holy fuck@ronaldo's chance!



  It would have been it!  Man U dont need extra time with Spurs...well Giggs is on now backed by St David


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> More nonsense dressed up as wit from internetstalker.
> 
> Btw, you still have a hard time spelling my username; there is only on "e" in my name, ya meff.



No attempt at wit from me, just pointing out the glaringly obvious hypocracy by nino_savette


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

penalties


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2009)

Eek! Come on Foster

*crosses fingers*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yessss!!!! Nice one Foster.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Great save!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> penalties



looking goood!  not bad for 3 in line goalkeeper


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh noes.. Ronaldo is bound to fuck it

ETA. alright. No probs. lol.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

softybabe said:


> looking goood!  not bad for 3 in line goalkeeper



he had more appearances for England then Utd at one point


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

3-1


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh dear Tottenham!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

lmao


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2009)

woohoo!  come on Anderson!


----------



## rikwakefield (Mar 1, 2009)

WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

Anderson FTW?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

utd win!


----------



## agricola (Mar 1, 2009)

rubbish game, but there is a UEFA cup spot for 6th now so mustnt grumble


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

get in!


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, thats a treble done already this season....


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 1, 2009)

Current holders of the carling cup, world club cup, premiership, champions league and last but not least the mighty charity shield....win the FA cup and they will hold them all....impressive FACT


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Current holders of the carling cup, world club cup, premiership, champions league and last but not least the mighty charity shield....win the FA cup and they will hold them all....impressive FACT


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Current holders of the carling cup, world club cup, premiership, champions league and last but not least the mighty charity shield....win the FA cup and they will hold them all....impressive FACT



apart from the euro super cup!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

A Primary Teacher explains to her class that she is a Liverpool fan.

She asks her students to raise their hands if they too are Liverpool fans.

Everyone in the class raises their hand except one little girl.

The teacher looks at the girl with surprise and says, 'Mary, why didn't you raise your hand?' 

'Because I'm not a Liverpool fan.' she replied.

The teacher, still shocked, asked, 'Well, if you are not a Liverpool fan, then who are you a fan of?'

'I am a Man Utd fan, and proud of it.' Mary replied.

The teacher could not believe her ears. 'Mary, why, pray tell, are you a Man Utd fan?'

'Because my mum is a Man Utd fan, and my dad is a Man Utd fan, so I'm a Man Utd fan too!'

'Well,' said the teacher in an obviously annoyed tone, 'that is no reason for you to be a Man Utd fan.

You don't have to be just like your parents all of the time… What if your mum was a prostitute and your dad was a drug addict, what would you be then?'

'Then,' Mary smiled, 'I'd be a Liverpool fan.'


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 4, 2009)

Games are running out for the pretenders


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 7, 2009)

gwan Tevez


what a fooking peach for the second goal


Rooney missed a sitter aswell


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 7, 2009)

looking frightening if you ask me...could still all fall to bits come wednesday though f*ck me....middling team on paper tear Fulham to bits....no ronaldo, giggs, scholes, berbatov, hargreaves, rightback and take them apart like that....


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone REALLy think we will win all 6 trophies??

I don't think we'll retain the champs league, but could see us clean sweeping on the domestic front.
Would that be a first?

I think it would be

FA cup, Prem League, League cup & Charity sh


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2009)

My heart says yes though my head says no..... stranger things have happened....and if we beat Inter then the champions league is defo on....

Think the prem is in the bag...bar disaster....though have fancied Everton for the FA cup all year ...will be interesting


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

whats your predictions for the score tonight??

me a slim 1-0 aet to Utd

either that or Inter to score firsst and utsd tro win 2-1


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

Dunno....

This is the type of game a few years back Utd ( and other English teams ) would have lost....things have changed for the better and the premierhip is that much stronger and expect a Utd win...

If they hit the ground running and score a couple early then 3 or 4 nil...the longer it goes on without a goal then we will see, wouldn't put it past Jose to stick 10 behind the ball and grab one on the break ....with Adriano and Ibrahimavic is always possible...we shall see, looking forward to it as it always the case on these nights....


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

1-1. Late Inter equaliser. Maureen running up the touchline like a demented sprite and me laughing so much that puke comes through my nose.

That, or 3-0 to Utd.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 1-1. Late Inter equaliser. Maureen running up the touchline like a demented sprite and me laughing so much that puke comes through my nose.
> 
> That, or 3-0 to Utd.




Sir alex will batter him if he does....proper docker fashion


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2009)

if it wasn't for Maureen being the manager I'd be pretty confident of a decent 2-0 victory but with that spawny shite in charge I can't get rid of the mental image of him skipping up the touchline ala Porto. Remember that United were saw as a shoe in at home, until Scholes had a good goal disallowed and Howard had a bout of hand tourretes,


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> *if it wasn't for Maureen being the manager I'd be pretty confident of a decent 2-0 victory *but with that spawny shite in charge I can't get rid of the mental image of him skipping up the touchline ala Porto. Remember that United were saw as a shoe in at home, until Scholes had a good goal disallowed and Howard had a bout of hand tourretes,



innit


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2009)

sometimes I wish I could have a big slurp of whatever deluded, overexcitable fruit juice the Dippers neck by the gallon, I just always seem to be very nervous no matter Manchester United are playing and no matter how good the form is.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm hoping we will look to be positive early and take advantage of Inter's potentially very weak defence. 

Even if Inter score I still think we could get two or more against them judging from the first leg but I too do not underestimate Jose M who I rate very highly.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> sometimes I wish I could have a big slurp of whatever deluded, overexcitable fruit juice the Dippers neck by the gallon, I just always seem to be very nervous no matter Manchester United are playing and no matter how good the form is.



I know the feeling

this is caused by years of under achievment (91,99 & 08 aside) in Europe


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

I can see tonights match being as squeeky bum style as the return Barca fixture last year.

I hope it has the same outcome


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I can see tonights match being as squeeky bum style



If you consider 2/3-0 win for United then yes i'd agree.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> If you consider 2/3-0 win for United then yes i'd agree.



I hope you're right


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> If you consider 2/3-0 win for United then yes i'd agree.



Why is it non United fans are generally more optimistic about this? I think internetstalker is right, it is down to years of underachievement in Europe.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I hope you're right



I don't give a fuck either way, wouldn't mind a career ending injury on Rooney but that's by the by. You're head and shoulders above Inter and I can't see anything other than a confortable win for the Buccaneers.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 11, 2009)

1-1 draw, Inter through on away goals. And a nasty knock for Ronaldo.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Why is it non United fans are generally more optimistic about this? I think internetstalker is right, it is down to years of underachievement in Europe.



Who mentioned 'optimism'? You're a muich better team than Inter, it's really not that difficult.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

I like this idea that Mourinho's lucky. 13-14 games against Utd now, with 3 different sides of varying quality and only one loss.

You don't have to be a statistical genius to work out that luck's not really the factor here. I bet Mourinho even has better taste in wine.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Who mentioned 'optimism'? You're a muich better team than Inter, it's really not that difficult.



that can mean nothing against a Mourinho team


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I like this idea that Mourinho's lucky. 13-14 games against Utd now, with 3 different sides of varying quality and only one loss.
> 
> You don't have to be a statistical genius to work out that luck's not really the factor here. I bet Mourinho even has better taste in wine.



Mourinho is not lucky, he's pure class!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

Have a word with some of your plastics on this thread calling him 'spawny' then.


Utd's record in Europe is pretty poor for their stature tbh. I don't think many would be that surprised to see Mourinho dump them out of Europe again, despite the patently inferior team.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Utd's record in Europe is pretty poor for their stature tbh.




I think we have underachieved under furguson.

But then since 91 (when English teams were allowed back in) 2 Champions leagues and 1 CW cup is up there with all the best teams in europe:


Milan & R Madrid winning 3 champs league

Utd & Barca winning 2

Liverpool, Porto, Beyern, Ajax etc winning 1

so it's still up for debate if they underacheived or not.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I like this idea that Mourinho's lucky. 13-14 games against Utd now, with 3 different sides of varying quality and only one loss.
> 
> You don't have to be a statistical genius to work out that luck's not really the factor here. I bet Mourinho even has better taste in wine.




OK, so we've been forced to put up with dark predictions about how Jose will get the better of Sir Alex again during the last two weeks. The prophets claimed that Mourinho's superior record in head-to-head clashes with our boss will prove decisive.

This record they speak about exists of course: Fergie's United won only one game out of thirteen against Mourinho's teams. But let's look at this in a bit more detail.


First, when in charge of Porto, Mourinho knocked out a United side that was an absolute shambles with more than the aid of good fortune. We were rubbish in those months (next game after the Porto disaster was the 4-1 defeat at Citeh) yet outplayed the Portuguese team at Old Trafford and should have won but for the linesman and Howard's terrible error.

Then our Jose took charge at Chelsea, Chelsea who've been our bogey team since more than a decade. This Chelsea team was strengthened with the infinite money of Abramovich while United were forced to field the likes of Miller, Kleberson and Djemba-Djemba. To summarise: our bogey team suddenly became much stronger than us and we couldn't live with them. Hardly surprising.

The year 2006 represents a turning point of course: United became a power again both on the domestic front and in Europe. Since then the two managers have met four times - three of these occasions have ended in draws which hardly show a great superiority of either manager.

The fourth game (chronologically speaking it was the third) was the 2007 FA Cup final, a total borefest which United shaded but lost. Claiming that Mourinho's tactical ingenuity helped Chelsea to a win would be stretching the truth to breaking point: Chelsea set out to squeeze the life out of a tired but triumphant United team. We still had the better of the chances but Chelsea scored in extra time and won the Cup, not undeservedly I have to admit. 

My point is that when the two managers had roughly similarly strong teams then results and performances were pretty even and when Mourinho had a significantly better team then results showed that. This is the first occasion though when United have an obviously better team than what Mourinho can boast (yes, that Porto team was no worse than that United team without the suspended Ferdinand and the injured Solskjaer).

Inter can still go through of course: luck, psychology and all sorts of things play a role in football. But through the history of the Fergie v Mourinho duels the better players were who usually proved decisive, not the tactical surprises. This time we have the better players and we should make it count.


----------



## purplex (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Mourinho is not lucky, he's pure class!



He's a trampy gobshite with fuck all class, his teams dont play with an ounce of style, he's brought tedious football and a massive ego to the world. 
Humility and style is what that man is missing.


----------



## purplex (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> My heart says yes though my head says no..... stranger things have happened....and if we beat Inter then the champions league is defo on....
> 
> Think the prem is in the bag...bar disaster....though have fancied Everton for the FA cup all year ...will be interesting



We're due to meet the vermin in the Champions League at some point, we'll do em of course, but I have a feeling this could be the year we meet.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> OK, so we've been forced to put up with dark predictions about how Jose will get the better of Sir Alex again during the last two weeks. The prophets claimed that Mourinho's superior record in head-to-head clashes with our boss will prove decisive.
> 
> This record they speak about exists of course: Fergie's United won only one game out of thirteen against Mourinho's teams. But let's look at this in a bit more detail.
> 
> ...



You make some good points in there but primarily you are rambling. I would have mentioned Eric Djemba Djemba and Kleberson more if I was you. Expecting to win anything with clowns like that is like expecting a team with Kewell, Biscan, Dudek, Smicer, Baros and Traore to win the European Cup.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You make some good points in there but primarily you are rambling. I would have mentioned *Eric Djemba Djemba and Kleberson *more if I was you. Expecting to win anything with clowns like that is like expecting a team with Kewell, Biscan, Dudek, Smicer, Baros and Traore to win the European Cup.



*facepalm*

I'd forgotton about those suckers!!

2 of Sir Alex's mistakes!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> I'd forgotton about those suckers!!
> 
> 2 of Sir Alex's mistakes!



As referenced in drink's _actual _diatribe. Along with Liam Miller. 

Crap signings yes but let's be honest, how many first team games did they actually play? And did they ever play against Chelsea during that lean spell? I'm guessing no.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

We could go on about Sir Alex's mistakes. He's got a good crop now, but boy has he bought a lot of stinkers at high price too. Veron and that shit Italian goalkeeper were roughly of the same period too. As Biffo says, you get away with it, quickly forgotten with such a large squad and indulgent paymasters. Portraying Chelsea as crude big spenders strikes a little bit of a hypocritical note.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Portraying Chelsea as crude big spenders strikes a little bit of a hypocritical note.



No its not

the amount of Money Chelsea payed out in the first 2 seasons under Abramovic is incomparable to any team in history!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> As referenced in drink's _actual _diatribe. Along with Liam Miller.
> 
> Crap signings yes but let's be honest, how many first team games did they actually play? And did they ever play against Chelsea during that lean spell? I'm guessing no.




I dunno the teams they put out once Chelsea had won the title was shocking...Dong figured...says it all


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I dunno the teams they put out once Chelsea had won the title was shocking...Dong figured...says it all



Who? 

So anyway, how *did *a team including Kewell, Biscan, Dudek, Smicer, Baros and Traore win the European Cup?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> No its not
> 
> the amount of Money Chelsea payed out in the first 2 seasons under Abramovic is incomparable to any team in history!



Well, only if you analyse it over two seasons. Over a longer period and in terms of debt leveraging it's really not that incomparable.

And, as anyone who's been to Old Trafford knows, Chelsea weren't the ones who established the prawn-sandwich munching corporate global marketing template. The longevity of Sir Alex is the classiest thing about the club of late, but it's likely the present corporate setup wouldn't have afforded him anywhere near such a patient start to his career.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well, only if you analyse it over two seasons. Over a longer period and in terms of debt leveraging it's really not that incomparable.
> 
> And, as anyone who's been to Old Trafford knows, Chelsea weren't the ones who established the prawn-sandwich munching corporate global marketing template. The longevity of Sir Alex is the classiest thing about the club of late, but it's likely the present corporate setup wouldn't have afforded him anywhere near such a patient start to his career.



Yeah but we built it from success not oil wealth


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> So anyway, how *did *a team including Kewell, Biscan, Dudek, Smicer, Baros and Traore win the European Cup?



penalties!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Who?
> 
> So anyway, how *did *a team including Kewell, Biscan, Dudek, Smicer, Baros and Traore win the European Cup?




As I recall....the Italians dicked all over you first half, thought they had won it came out after half time expecting to take the p*ss....pool showed a bit of fight, Milan conceded early and as is their want bottled it...collapsed like the proverbial pack of cards....


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Yeah but we built it from success not oil wealth



Bollocks. It's not the on field success that's solely grown the club, its the marketing strength and brand value that they've capitalised on ruthlessly and effectively. That kind of brand value's not just about success on the playing field as you well know, tying in emotive memories of the Busby Babes and the past success of their groundbreaking commercial marketing enterprises. It's a big part of the reason why Glazer was able to lever so much debt onto United - it's a product almost as big as Pepsi where the value's not solely determined on the playing field. It's a fantastically well run corporate.

Is marketing savvy and winning plastic global fans really that much more creditable than oil money. Probably more of the American dream admittedly.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> As I recall....the Italians dicked all over you first half, thought they had won it came out after half time expecting to take the p*ss....pool showed a bit of fight, Milan conceded early and as is their want bottled it...collapsed like the proverbial pack of cards....



What's that you say? Tactical genius from the manager? I concur. 

That's what's on show tonight too. Enjoy


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

The total price of the man u side that won the league cup

MANCHESTER UNITED: 

GK 12  Ben Foster £1 million
RB 22  John O'Shea  £0
CB 23  Jonny Evans £0
CB 5  Rio Ferdinand (c) £30mill
LB 3  Patrice Evra £7.5mil
RM 7  Cristiano Ronaldo  £12.7mil
CM 18  Paul Scholes  £0
CM 28  Darron Gibson   £0
LM 17  Nani £17mil
CF 32  Carlos Tévez £0 (2 year loan)
CF 19  Danny Welbeck £0

hardly comparably with any chelsae team since abrabovic took over is it


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Bollocks. It's not the on field success that's solely grown the club, its the marketing strength and brand value that they've capitalised on ruthlessly and effectively. That kind of brand value's not just about success on the playing field as you well know, tying in emotive memories of the Busby Babes and the past success of their groundbreaking commercial marketing enterprises. It's a big part of the reason why Glazer was able to lever so much debt onto United - it's a product almost as big as Pepsi where the value's not solely determined on the playing field. It's a fantastically well run corporate.
> 
> Is marketing savvy and winning plastic global fans really that much more creditable than oil money. Probably more of the American dream admittedly.



Yeah but without the success on the pitch we'd not be much bigger then newcastle!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> What's that you say? Tactical genius from the manager? I concur.
> 
> That's what's on show tonight too. Enjoy



I don't think it was tactical genius that won Liverpool the champs league.

it was a mix of psychology and an amazing performance of gerard

it was onne of if not the best match of football i've ever seen


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2009)

you paid for tevez to come on loan. Kia pocketed a good 2/3/4 millon off of you if i remember correctly.

dave


----------



## chilango (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Does anyone REALLy think we will win all 6 trophies??
> 
> I don't think we'll retain the champs league, but could see us clean sweeping on the domestic front.
> Would that be a first?
> ...



No.

PL I think we'll retain.

CL, well we'll see tonight. Still a long way to go. So, a tall order indeed.

FA Cup? Sneaky feeling Everton will knock us out.

Tonight...3-1 Utd (but I'm more scared than Inter's performance in the first leg deserves)


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I don't think it was tactical genius that won Liverpool the champs league.
> 
> it was a mix of psychology and an amazing performance of gerard
> 
> it was onne of if not the best match of football i've ever seen



It was all those things - but less obvious things like Hamman's introduction for Finnan played a massive part. Switching to a 3-4-3 at half time and moving Gerrard to more or less right back towards the end of the game were pretty shrewd. Not only were Milan favourites, they were 3-0 up with 45 mins to go. Rafa's team talk at half time is now legendary and some of his decisions which seemed bizarre at the time paid off. Genius is a strong word but for that match, it fits.

Unfortunately he's undone it time and time again against mediocre opposition in the league, but hey ho.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Unfortunately he's undone it time and time again against mediocre opposition in the league, but hey ho.



Thats why alot of people put it down to luck

the jury's out if you ask me


----------



## purplex (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> We could go on about Sir Alex's mistakes. He's got a good crop now, but boy has he bought a lot of stinkers at high price too. Veron and that shit Italian goalkeeper were roughly of the same period too. As Biffo says, you get away with it, quickly forgotten with such a large squad and indulgent paymasters. Portraying Chelsea as crude big spenders strikes a little bit of a hypocritical note.



Veron was class, particularly in Europe, but Fergie couldn't play him and Scholes at the same time. 

As for the big spenders, it rarely works for United, United have always been most successful with the youth coming through the ranks.United always get stung in the transfer market because of who we are.


----------



## purplex (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Yeah but we built it from success not oil wealth



money stolen from the people of russia.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Thats why alot of people put it down to luck
> 
> the jury's out if you ask me



People will always go back to Ferguson's first 5 years at Utd for a comparison where he won the FA Cup in the 5th I believe? Benitez reached his 2nd European Cup Final within 3 years at the Pool (Ferguson has reached 2 in 20-odd) and had a European Cup, FA Cup and Euro Super Cup to show for it already. Couple that with a more sustained go at the league this season, CL semi-final last season and 2 rounds away from another final this year and you've got a good first five years there imo. Hope he's there for another 5.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

purplex said:


> Veron was class, particularly in Europe, but Fergie couldn't play him and Scholes at the same time.
> 
> As for the big spenders, it rarely works for United, United have always been most successful with the youth coming through the ranks.United always get stung in the transfer market because of who we are.



Utd haven't made a big crap signing for a while now to be fair. And with the young kids they have brought through this season I don't see much need to spend a lot before next season. The first team squad is immense and the kids have settled incredibly well. 

Cunts


----------



## purplex (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Bollocks. It's not the on field success that's solely grown the club, its the marketing strength and brand value that they've capitalised on ruthlessly and effectively. That kind of brand value's not just about success on the playing field as you well know, tying in emotive memories of the Busby Babes and the past success of their groundbreaking commercial marketing enterprises. It's a big part of the reason why Glazer was able to lever so much debt onto United - it's a product almost as big as Pepsi where the value's not solely determined on the playing field. It's a fantastically well run corporate.
> 
> Is marketing savvy and winning plastic global fans really that much more creditable than oil money. Probably more of the American dream admittedly.



Nothing to do with quality attacking flair based footy. That's what people want to see, that's the reason they fall in love with United. You sound rather jealous me old cock.


----------



## purplex (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Utd haven't made a big crap signing for a while now to be fair. And with the young kids they have brought through this season I don't see much need to spend a lot before next season. The first team squad is immense and the kids have settled incredibly well.
> 
> Cunts



First half of this season you wouldnt have thought so, they hadnt really pulled it together, but after winning the world club trophy, theyve been clicking.

With the Fabio & Grooverider twins already playing first team games, but the man to watch is Possebon, he's the classiest central midfielder Ive seen since Bryan Robson (the best of the lot). Possebon looks so composed, he's going to be an amazing player. United seem to hit on a rich vein of Brazillian talent, the future's looking rosy.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2009)

chilango said:


> Tonight...3-1 Utd (but I'm more scared than Inter's performance in the first leg deserves)


Agreed.   Can't stop thinking you-know-who has something up his sleeve though.   El spesh.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2009)

Bummer this isn't on 'normal' tele...


----------



## softybabe (Mar 11, 2009)

coooooooooooooooome on!


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah, come on inter.


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2009)

I have seen better marking from Real Madrid at Anfield, 1-0 Utd.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 11, 2009)

get in there!


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2009)

Also, is it me or is Ibramhimovic some kind of elaborate Dadaist joke at footballs expense?  He is always talked up, always looks great on youtube and the clip shows - and yet when you actually see him play, he looks distinctly rubbish.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Bummer this isn't on 'normal' tele...



Also can't get the radio commentry streamed through BBC site due to contractual reasons....who would have thought I'd end up reading BBCs 'live text' function...boo.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I
> 
> Unfortunately he's undone it time and time again against mediocre opposition in the league, but hey ho.



Aha let me tell you all about Rafa....what he is good at, very good at is stopping good teams from playing, what he does not have is the ability to do is tactically outwit teams who are not as good ...simple as...


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Also can't get the radio commentry streamed through BBC site due to contractual reasons....who would have thought I'd end up reading BBCs 'live text' function...boo.



http://www.justin.tv/psn3x


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> http://www.justin.tv/psn3x


Absoluterly nothing doing there.


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2009)

Half time, 1-0 still.

Andy Gray running away with the "highest number of inane statements" award.

edit:  does anyone want a link still?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Absoluterly nothing doing there.



http://www.justin.tv/futbolarg_com3


----------



## rorymac (Mar 11, 2009)

Working for me now.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 11, 2009)

I love having RTE!


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2009)

2-0, in case anyone was following the match via this thread.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

Bye bye the Special "needs" One


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

Waiting to see the (oft mentioned by some myopic on this board) tactical brilliance of Mourinho rise to the fore.....in the past this would have consisted of Terry humping it up to Huth?....wonder if he has such mastery up his sleeve....we will see of course....


...if they lose I will look like such a c*nt


barca are looking frightening...hope they draw the pool or chelsea..


----------



## softybabe (Mar 11, 2009)

agricola said:


> 2-0, in case anyone was following the match via this thread.



missed 2nd goal watching 'everyone hates chris'  who scored?


s'ok checked on bbc


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> The total price of the man u side that won the league cup
> 
> MANCHESTER UNITED:
> 
> ...



Quite impressive when you put it like that


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Waiting to see the (oft mentioned by some myopic on this board) tactical brilliance of Mourinho rise to the fore.....in the past this would have consisted of Terry humping it up to Huth?....wonder if he has such mastery up his sleeve....we will see of course....
> 
> 
> ...if they lose I will look like such a c*nt
> ...



TBH I think Mourinho has been unlucky here, if he had a striker who was not Ibramhimovic, or the suspiciously large Adriano, they would probably have scored at least one.


----------



## Dozy (Mar 11, 2009)

2 mins left

2 goals from Man U, 4 mins into each half, both headers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 11, 2009)

It's amazing to think how dominant the EPL is in Europe now, and compare that with the Blackburn side which won the Prem in 95:



> Tim Flowers
> 
> Henning Berg
> Ian Pearce
> ...



 

That team would probably get relegated if in the prem today.


----------



## Dozy (Mar 11, 2009)

Man U won  2-0


----------



## softybabe (Mar 11, 2009)

feck off back to Italy


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

Ibrahimovic is supposed to be the highest paid footballer in the World,good job hes not on performance related pay,he'd have to pay Inter if that was the case.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's amazing to think how dominant the EPL is in Europe now, and compare that with the Blackburn side which won the Prem in 95:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any team with the talentless mr Ripley in should deserve to go down, arguably one of the worst players to get and England cap


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> If you consider 2/3-0 win for United then yes i'd agree.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Any team with the talentless mr Ripley in should deserve to go down, arguably one of the worst players to get and England cap


Fair bit of compition for that title


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

was relieved when Ronaldo's goal went in

not a bad header for a player who never shows at big games!


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 12, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> http://www.justin.tv/futbolarg_com3



Damn missed this, cheers though. 

Overall it sounded (found a radio) like we had a few shakey moments but nothing more serious than that and over the course of the two legs were comfortably the better team. 

4 English clubs in the qrtrs, I kind of miss the days when you got strength from around the continent (including from the 'smaller' leagues - B.Dortmund, Dynamo Kiev), still these things come and go. Although Bayern are playing well I think it's between us, Liverpool, Chelsea or Barca.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 12, 2009)

How does the draw work now? can English teams get each other now? I'm thinking no though could be wrong? don't really care gonna have to beat good teams to win it...the neutral has got to want a Utd Barca final ....


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

all the english teams can play each other now i think.

I really want a barca manure final. You will defnatly be able to score against them a couple of times but my god thier attacking is good.


dave


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> How does the draw work now? can English teams get each other now? I'm thinking no though could be wrong? don't really care gonna have to beat good teams to win it...the neutral has got to want a Utd Barca final ....



Let's face it, the 'flare' teams in this tournament are Barca, Munich and .........Liverpool 

It's quite unimpressive that United have won just three Champions League games this season and yet they are in the last eight. Prepare yourself for the following draws:

Utd v Porto
Villareal v Munich      

 = Utd v Munich    

Liverpool v Barca
Arsenal v Chelsea     

= Liverpool v Chelsea

2009 is the year Liverpool meet and beat Utd in the CL final. 18-18 in leaguues. 6-3 in European Cups.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 2009 is the year Liverpool meet and beat Utd in the CL final. 18-18 in leaguues. 6-3 in European Cups.



and no chance, in your dreams!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It's quite unimpressive that United have won just three Champions League games this season and yet they are in the last eight.




It's quite unimpressive that Liverpool, a team that hasn't won a league title in 19 years can win the *CHAMPIONS* league


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

I really hope barca and liverpool do play each other. I have every faith in barca kicking liverpools arse in a very amusing way.

dave


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I really hope barca and liverpool do play each other. I have every faith in barca kicking liverpools arse in a very amusing way.
> 
> dave



Everyone expected that in 2007 but who went through courtesy of a Bellamy-Riise combo?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> and no chance, in your dreams!



Be honest, the 2 teams you do not want to draw are Barcelona and Liverpool.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Everyone expected that in 2007 but who went through courtesy of a Bellamy-Riise combo?



That Barca have clearly improved since those games doesn't count then?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

barca are a hell of lot better this year. Messi is pushing ronaldo hard for best player in the world(think he will win it next year unless ronaldo scores a bucket load fairly soon), henry is looking world class again and while thier defence is still a bit suspect its gotten a lot better.


dave


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It's quite unimpressive that Liverpool, a team that hasn't won a league title in 19 years can win the *CHAMPIONS* league



It's clearly only the champions league in name. It's a stretched out version of the European Cup and the initial league stages only serve the purpose of generating money. That said, were Utd champions when they won it in 99?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> That Barca have clearly improved since those games doesn't count then?



It does. You may have noticed that Liverpool are tad better this season too.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Be honest, the 2 teams you do not want to draw are Barcelona and Liverpool.



I'd hate to go out to Liverpool more than anything though from a purely who stands more chance of knocking us out, Munich, Barca and Chelsea are all that much better than the pool so would want to skip them....Villerael are no mugs...4 0-0 draws between us and them last 4 games...looks easyish on paper mind...who cares Liverpool won't win it....Utd may


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> barca are a hell of lot better this year.
> dave



So are Liverpool. For example, Torres is a tad better than Bellamy no? Saying that, I wish Riise was still at Liverpool instead of Dossenna


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> So are Liverpool. For example, Torres is a tad better than Bellamy no? Saying that, I wish Riise was still at Liverpool instead of Dossenna



Liverpool have improved yes, but nowhere near as good as Barca. Barca have been far better in the league too. Apart from the recent 3 match blip they've been strolling it this year.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It does. You may have noticed that Liverpool are tad better this season too.



Not that you'd notice in the league.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That said, were Utd champions when they won it in 99?



touche


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Be honest, the 2 teams you do not want to draw are Barcelona and Liverpool.



true

but Liverpool in the champions league is a different animal to Liverpool in the league.

I still think if Liverpool get Barce in the next round there'll only be one winner, and they won't be red!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Not that you'd notice in the league.



Well you would if bothered to make a comparison.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Liverpool have improved yes, but nowhere near as good as Barca. Barca have been far better in the league too. Apart from the recent 3 match blip they've been strolling it this year.



How good is the Spanish league now compared to the EPL though? The second best team are clearly average at best.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 12, 2009)

Liverpool aren't really better in the league are they? I just thought the others had just dropped more points


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Liverpool aren't really better in the league are they? I just thought the others had just dropped more points



Well they lost 10 games in 06/07. This season it's two so far. Can't see beyond another 2 defeats at the most.

This season is the first time they have beaten Utd for years, first time the've won at Stamford Bridge for years, first time they've done the double over Chelsea for years. This is Liverpool's best league season for a long time.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> How good is the Spanish league now compared to the EPL though? The second best team are clearly average at best.



Much closer than it was certainly, but your argument still doesn;t stand. You have neither of the players you mentioned, Barca have improved vastly, Liverpool have got better in the CL. Their league form is erratic at best.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> This is Liverpool's best league season for a long time.



Not saying much though is it.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well they lost 10 games in 06/07. This season it's two so far. Can't see beyond another 2 defeats at the most.
> 
> This season is the first time they have beaten Utd for years, first time the've won at Stamford Bridge for years, first time they've done the double over Chelsea for years. This is Liverpool's best league season for a long time.



it's the first time ANYONE has beaten chelsea at stamford bridge in years!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> it's the first time ANYONE has beaten chelsea at stamford bridge in years!



Exactly. You're arguing against yourself there really.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Exactly. You're arguing against yourself there really.



I wasn't arguing (hence the smiley)

TBH I find myself agreeing with you a bit too much for my liking today


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Much closer than it was certainly, but your argument still doesn;t stand. You have neither of the players you mentioned, Barca have improved vastly, Liverpool have got better in the CL. Their league form is erratic at best.



Torres and Mascherano are new additions. Gerrard playing behind Torres is now seen as a scary combo. In 2007 it was Bellamy and Crouch. I don't think Liverpool are any better in the CL. They have been consistently good since Benitez took charge - with the exception of 2006 when they were dumped out by Benfica in the last 16 stage.

I wish the league form could have been as erratic in recent previous years.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I wasn't arguing (hence the smiley)
> 
> TBH I find myself agreeing with you a bit too much for my liking today





Yeah sorry - I thought Fedayn had posted that not you.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Torres and Mascherano are new additions. Gerrard playing behind Torres is now seen as a scary combo. In 2007 it was Bellamy and Crouch. I don't think Liverpool are any better in the CL. They have been consistently good since Benitez took charge - with the exception of 2006 when they were dumped out by Benfica in the last 16 stage.
> 
> I wish the league form could have been as erratic in recent previous years.



I think you are better in the CL, better than previously and certainly batter than your league form at present. 

So, your league form this season hasn't been 'erratic'? Your consistency over the season in all comps hasn't been 'erratic'? Care to explain drawing with Stoke, losing to Boro and yet beating Real 4-0, nah, that sounds like consistency to me?!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I think you are better in the CL, better than previously and certainly batter than your league form at present.
> 
> So, your league form this season hasn't been 'erratic'? Your consistency over the season in all comps hasn't been 'erratic'? Care to explain drawing with Stoke, losing to Boro and yet beating Real 4-0, nah, that sounds like consistency to me?!



The Boro defeat was only the second of the season. Don't know much about the game as I was away but apparently Skrtl played at right back and had a 'mare. The only other defeat was 2-1 against Spurs. Dominated the game, missed a hatful of chances and conceded a last minute winner. 

2 defeats after 28 games is big improvement on previous seasons. Taking 10 points from 12 against the other top 4 teams is a big improvement on previous seasons. Drawing shed loads of games, especially at home, against poor opposition is obviously the problem. I wouldn't call it erratic though as the same happened last year to an extent. Up to Xmas was good. Since Xmas has been average.

Real Madrid were poor. Everton are better than Real Madrid.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Everton are better than Real Madrid.



Do you think Everton would be second in La Liga? (if they were in it)


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Do you think Everton would be second in La Liga? (if they were in it)



Yeah I do funnily enough. When I saw the Madrid fan the other night with the Everton scarf I thought - in yer dreams pal. I honestly think that's how much better the EPL is than the Spanish and Italian leagues now. That's why I think Villa threw away a very good chance of winning teh Uefa Cup this season

Everton had a dodgy start this season as well but they are hard to beat now. Don't forget how many injuries to key players they have had too. Struggling for strikers in the last few months but have hovered just outside the top 4 and got to the FA Cup semis. Don't think you will have any problems getting past them though.


----------



## purplex (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Yeah I do funnily enough. When I saw the Madrid fan the other night with the Everton scarf I thought - in yer dreams pal. I honestly think that's how much better the EPL is than the Spanish and Italian leagues now. That's why I think Villa threw away a very good chance of winning teh Uefa Cup this season
> 
> Everton had a dodgy start this season as well but they are hard to beat now. Don't forget how many injuries to key players they have had too. Struggling for strikers in the last few months but have hovered just outside the top 4 and got to the FA Cup semis. Don't think you will have any problems getting past them though.



I dont mind Everton as it goes, I really like the ground, and the supporters can't stand Liverpool FC, which is alright by me. 
Still think they were robbed of a Euro place a few years back though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Let's face it, the 'flare' teams in this tournament are Barca, Munich and .........Liverpool



One good performance and Liverpool are a 'flare' team?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 12, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> One good performance and Liverpool are a 'flare' team?



They wear savagely thick rose tinted glasses round anfield


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> One good performance and Liverpool are a 'flare' team?



The smile was an indication of irony re Liverpool but let's look at the facts:

Liverpool = 6 wins & 2 draws.

Munich = 6 wins & 2 draws.

Barca = 5 wins & 2 draws & 1 defeat.

Utd = 3 wins & 5 draws.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The smile was an indication of irony re Liverpool but let's look at the facts:
> 
> Liverpool = 6 wins & 2 draws.
> 
> ...



2 of those draws against Villereal.....any other first round groups still got both qualifiers in the comp?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> One good performance and Liverpool are a 'flare' team?



Well, Torres does look like a bit of a hippy...


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> 2 of those draws against Villereal.....any other first round groups still got both qualifiers in the comp?



Both 0-0s no? Not that flarey then....and 1 against Celtic and 1 against Aalborg - who, frankly, are both shite.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> and 1 against Celtic and 1 against Aalborg - who, frankly, are both shite.



but that was our league cup side playing:
Gibson, foster, evans, tevez, fletcher, kuszczak, rafeal, o'shea


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The smile was an indication of irony re Liverpool but let's look at the facts:
> 
> Liverpool = 6 wins & 2 draws.
> 
> ...



wins and draws are no indication of flare!

goals are.

Beyern= 24 goals in 8 games

Barca=  24 goals in 8 games

Liverpool= 16 golas in 8 games an average of 2 goals per game, hardly flare is it!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2009)

Newcastle were a flare team weren't they? Got them fuck all. 

Just trying to score more than the opponent isn't the best way to win anything. Not letting goals in at all helps too.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2009)

not employing the likes of boumsong and bramble helps in tht department.


dave


----------



## Biffo (Mar 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> wins and draws are no indication of flare!
> 
> goals are.
> 
> ...



There's a lot of interest in my throw-away flare comment  

16 goals in 8 games is not staggeringly flare-tastic but in European competition it's more than decent. A lot more decent than the 11 in 8 games Utd have managed so far.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> There's a lot of interest in my throw-away flare comment
> 
> 16 goals in 8 games is not staggeringly flare-tastic but in European competition it's more than decent. A lot more decent than the 11 in 8 games Utd have managed so far.



But not as decent as this:


----------



## Biffo (Mar 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> But not as decent as this



I'm sorry, I thought we were talking about this season's competition. 

Anyway, are you up for some more of this tomorrow?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I'm sorry, I thought we were talking about this season's competition.



Sorry

It's been so long since we lost in the champions league I forget what seasons what  

Yeah I'm well ready for liverpool

we haven't dropped a league point since the opening day of the season. saying that Liverpool have championship winning away form.

TBH my prediction is 1-1. but either way the league is ours this year


----------



## Biffo (Mar 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Sorry
> 
> It's been so long since we lost in the champions league I forget what seasons what
> 
> ...



If only it was Premiership winning away form 

Given Liverpool's penchant for draws, 1-1 sounds quite possible. Liverpool need to go for the win so that could play into Utd's hands. Glad to hear Steve Bennet isn't reffing - it's Alan Wiley.

Reckon this boy will end up on the scoresheet/in the book...


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If only it was Premiership winning away form
> 
> Given Liverpool's penchant for draws, 1-1 sounds quite possible. Liverpool need to go for the win so that could play into Utd's hands. Glad to hear Steve Bennet isn't reffing - it's Alan Wiley.
> 
> Reckon this boy will end up on the scoresheet/*in the book...*



Rooney, booked against Liverpool?

what a rediculous prediction!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I'm sorry, I thought we were talking about this season's competition.
> 
> Anyway, are you up for some more of this tomorrow?



reckon those pics could well be the highlight of your season......still next year will defo be your year


----------



## Biffo (Mar 13, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> reckon those pics could well be the highlight of your season......still next year will defo be your year



Winning tomorrow would probably eclipse the double over Chelsea. But so far that win at Stamford Bridge is probably the highlight - first team to do so in 4 years and all that.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2009)

Just heard a really intresting stat. Under beneitez liverpool have yet to earn  a point at old trafford.

Thats a bit rubbish.


dave


----------



## purplex (Mar 13, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> reckon those pics could well be the highlight of your season......still next year will defo be your year



Always turning the corner on the liverpool roundabout. I'll happily trade the 3 points for number 18 at the end of the season thanks. 
Its not as if Liverpool would suddenly become a threat to the league title, IF they won.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2009)

Hahahahaha!!

4 - 1

get the fuck in you soulless fuckers!!!


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2009)

Best team in the world alright


----------



## Discordia (Mar 14, 2009)

"Best defender in the world" sent off after handing over a goal on a platter.

"Best player in the world" completely anonymous.

Teehee.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2009)

Heh, not the best result


----------



## Rollem (Mar 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> reckon those pics could well be the highlight of your season......still next year will defo be your year



You reckoned wrong then didn't you. Pissed all over you today.


----------



## purplex (Mar 14, 2009)

Youve just won the world cup
Justice for the 39


----------



## aylee (Mar 14, 2009)

purplex said:


> Justice for the 39



What a stupid, tasteless comment.

Still, I reckon that this won't make any difference to the destination of the title, unless ManUre suddenly implode which wouldn't be like them at all.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2009)

No it probably won't change the outcome of the title race, but it is certainly a good thing that they're taken down a peg or two...


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Rollem (Mar 14, 2009)

purplex said:


> Justice for the 39


ever the classy manu supporter


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

Rollem said:


> ever the classy manu supporter



he is probably referring to the number of Utd fans left in OT at the final whistle.


----------



## purplex (Mar 14, 2009)

aylee said:


> What a stupid, tasteless comment.
> 
> Still, I reckon that this won't make any difference to the destination of the title, unless ManUre suddenly implode which wouldn't be like them at all.



wheres your famous munich song


----------



## Rollem (Mar 14, 2009)

agricola said:


> he is probably referring to the number of Utd fans left in OT at the final whistle.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

World champions my arse. You were fucking shite. 4-1 at home to Liverpool. That must be really hard to stomach. Really really embarrassing isn't it?


Hope it fucking chokes you


----------



## purplex (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> World champions my arse. You were fucking shite. 4-1 at home to Liverpool. That must be really hard to stomach. Really really embarrassing isn't it?
> 
> 
> Hope it fucking chokes you



have you ordered the DVD yet?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

purplex said:


> have you ordered the DVD yet?



Just another game but hilarious to see pricks like you who feel the need to spout shite about Heysel just because you lost. At least one Utd supporter on here as some dignity.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2009)

purplex said:


> Youve just won the world cup
> Justice for the 39



What a wanker.


----------



## purplex (Mar 14, 2009)

Dandred said:


> What a wanker.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2009)

Good to see the purple-nosed drunkard in his usual form:



> Ferguson, though, believes his team's overall performance was not too bad as he backed his players to show a positive response in their next game.
> 
> "It is a hard one to take because I thought, really, *we were the better team *and the score does not reflect that," Ferguson claimed.



http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5050773,00.html

What a sad, deluded dickhead


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

purplex said:


>



How controversial of you.


----------



## aylee (Mar 14, 2009)

purplex said:


> wheres your famous munich song



I'm no RedScouse, you fool. 

I'd never gloat over the death of footballers or football supporters just for the sake of a cheap wind-up.  You clearly do.  Shame on you.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 14, 2009)

The lad in the top right corner has got his fury on.


----------



## nightbreed (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


>



I bet all that lot cant wait to get back on to the train down south after the game


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

Vidic is a Scouser


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> The lad in the top right corner has got his fury on.









These are a tad upset too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 14, 2009)

lol my cousin is in that picture.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 14, 2009)

Alex Ferguson said:
			
		

> It is a hard one to take because I felt we were the better team



Odd response, really. Would've thought it would involved lots of throwing of objects at his abject players, not telling them they were good.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 14, 2009)

Very poor today, both teams though Utd worse...two freaky good goalsmade the score worse than it was....one good goal from torres and penalties are penalties....just in the middle of drowning my sorrows, am very thankful that I don't think it is going to effect the outcome of the title....let them win when it makes no odds......deserved win from a poor performance by all....my fav thing about the game was Reina wearing a proper goalie kit....green through and through....lovely...


anyway off to get blasted enjoy mickey mousers


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Very poor today, both teams though Utd worse...two freaky good goalsmade the score worse than it was....one good goal from torres and penalties are penalties....just in the middle of drowning my sorrows, am very thankful that I don't think it is going to effect the outcome of the title....let them win when it makes no odds......deserved win from a poor performance by all....my fav thing about the game was Reina wearing a proper goalie kit....green through and through....lovely...
> 
> 
> anyway off to get blasted enjoy mickey mousers



You sound a pissed there already  
Not entirley sure you can play poorly and win 4-1 away to a team that has dropped only two home points all season. But there we are. At least you are taking it well. Have a good night


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2009)

perhaps man utd fans will today get to feel like most football fans feel like most of the time. ie upset that you dont win all the time!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 14, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> perhaps man utd fans will today get to feel like most football fans feel like most of the time. ie upset that you dont win all the time!



Not actually that bothered. You win some, you lose some and we're still a way ahead.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 14, 2009)

Yup. I imagine it's a _far more_ significant result to Liverpool fans; losing to 'rivals' is never nice - last year City doing the double for instance - but so long as it doesn't make a difference come the end of season it won't burden me too much.


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2009)

love it.  "yeah, not bothered." 

4-1 at home, just wish it was a team other than liverpool that had done it.

Battle of the shitheads innit.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Best team won on the day.

No big deal,we'll still win the league,i bet you scouse cunts would swap.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 14, 2009)

Well the flat track bully prediction's coming true then. One solitary win over the top 6 clubs by Utd so far, including a tonking by Liverpool at home.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

It's funny that Liverpool were wearing a grey kit today. A very similar kit to the one worn by United in in 1996 when they lost 6-3 at Southampton. Slur Alex felt his players couldn't pick each other out properly so he had them change their kit at half time. They still got battered.

Perhaps Utd had trouble seeing Liverpool today due to their cunningly coloured kit........ we want five.........we want five....... we want five!!!!


----------



## handy1 (Mar 14, 2009)

biffo said:


> it's funny that liverpool were wearing a grey kit today. A very similar kit to the one worn by united in in 1996 when they lost 6-3 at southampton. Slur alex felt his players couldn't pick each other out properly so he had them change their kit at half time. They still got battered.
> 
> Perhaps utd had trouble seeing liverpool today due to their cunningly coloured kit........ We want five.........we want five....... We want five!!!!



we want 18!!!:d


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 14, 2009)

hahahahaha 4 fucking 1 to the scousers....hahahhahahahahah


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


>




Beautifullll.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2009)

4 fcuking 1 at home. whoops a fucking daisie


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 4 fcuking 1 at home. whoops a fucking daisie



The look on Alex Ferguson's face will haunt me to the grave. As I die laughing...


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 15, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


>



Good result, but not quite as good as this one:






*any excuse to post this!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 15, 2009)

handy1 said:


> we want 18!!!:d



We've got 18 

And we've got 5.......






Is Nando the new Robbie Fowler for winding the Mancs up?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2009)

This is priceless, the announcer trying to get the crowd going.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


> We've got 18
> 
> And we've got 5.......
> 
> ...




Bet we get to twenty before you do


----------



## Biffo (Mar 15, 2009)

handy1 said:


> Bet we get to twenty before you do



I can just picture Rooney scoring the winning goal to clinch the 20th title and taking his boots and socks off to wave all his digits at the crowd to celebrate. He immediately has to call Rio over to help him count them to make sure he's got his figures right.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I can just picture Rooney scoring the winning goal to clinch the 20th title and taking his boots and socks off to wave all his digits at the crowd to celebrate. He immediately has to call Rio over to help him count them to make sure he's got his figures right.



That'll do me


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

So where are all you die-hard United fans? Stop licking our wounds and get on here and give us your excuses for Saturday's mauling.

I refuse to post any more hilarious pictures until you do.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> So where are all you die-hard United fans? Stop licking our wounds and get on here and give us your excuses for Saturday's mauling.
> 
> I refuse to post any more hilarious pictures until you do.


To be fair,would prefer to be in Yanited's position than your lots,but at least Sats result will ensure that their progress to a prob title win wont be a leasurely majestic stroll and will hopefully put an end to all this "Greatest team ever" bollox


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> To be fair,would prefer to be in Yanited's position than your lots,but at least Sats result will ensure that their progress to a prob title win wont be a leasurely majestic stroll and will hopefully put an end to all this "Greatest team ever" bollox



The league was lost at Middlesborough on 28/02 (plus those two Stoke games). 2nd or 3rd is all that's there now. Everyone knows that. The fact that 99.5% of people thought that Utd would be 10 points clear with a game in hand now - instead of 4 points and a game in hand - is still neither here nor there.

The fact that United got hammered at home, by their most hated rivals, after taking the lead, is funny as fuck.


----------



## purplex (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> So where are all you die-hard United fans? Stop licking our wounds and get on here and give us your excuses for Saturday's mauling.
> 
> I refuse to post any more hilarious pictures until you do.



It was a freak result


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

purplex said:


> It was a freak result



Can't find one of the purple one after The Doss had scored but this is one of my favourites.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 16, 2009)

purplex said:


> It was a freak result



No it wasn't, United are flat track bullies. The only top 6 team they've beaten was an abject Chelsea who fired their manager not long after.


----------



## purplex (Mar 16, 2009)

Discordia said:


> No it wasn't, United are flat track bullies. The only top 6 team they've beaten was an abject Chelsea who fired their manager not long after.



Thats piss poor


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Can't find one of the purple one after The Doss had scored but this is one of my favourites.








Notice how the "fans" had fucked off


----------



## Discordia (Mar 16, 2009)

purplex said:


> Thats piss poor



Sorry you don't like the truth


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The league was lost at Middlesborough on 28/02 (plus those two Stoke games). 2nd or 3rd is all that's there now. Everyone knows that. The fact that 99.5% of people thought that Utd would be 10 points clear with a game in hand now - instead of 4 points and a game in hand - is still neither here nor there.
> 
> The fact that United got hammered at home, by their most hated rivals, after taking the lead, is funny as fuck.



There's a possibility we play them in the Champion's League, a couple of games they won't be half as confident about anymore.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 16, 2009)

Discordia said:


> No it wasn't, United are flat track bullies. The only top 6 team they've beaten was an abject Chelsea who fired their manager not long after.



means f*ck all you mug....games between the big four are cup finals....look at the pundits before a game between Utd and Liverpool or Liverpool and Chelsea and all will give different predictions....

Titles are won and lost over 38 games or whatever it is...not the results between the big four...next year Utd could beat all their rivals though lose the title....Utd always beat Liverpool when they were winning leagues though were not good enough to sustain it...

Utd were poor end of, am hoping it will be the kick up the ass they need


----------



## Discordia (Mar 16, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> means f*ck all you mug....games between the big four are cup finals....look at the pundits before a game between Utd and Liverpool or Liverpool and Chelsea and all will give different predictions....


It means they're a team that goes missing against quality opposition, and will likely lose to one in uh, Cup games. Yknow, those other titles United want to win?


> Titles are won and lost over 38 games or whatever it is...not the results between the big four...next year Utd could beat all their rivals though lose the title....Utd always beat Liverpool when they were winning leagues though were not good enough to sustain it...


Yes, they will almost certainly win the league. Flat track bullying is an effective way to do so. What United did in the past isn't relevant, we're talking about the _current_ team, which consists of players like Ronaldo (gone AWOL in every big game this season), Vidic (can't handle quality strikers, especially quick ones) etc. They're top notch against the dreck, not so much against the good teams.


> Utd were poor end of, am hoping it will be the kick up the ass they need


My point was they've been poor in all but one of their games against the top 6. This wasn't an anomaly.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Notice how the "fans" had fucked off



Ahhhh....that's solid gold. Nice one


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Vidic (can't handle quality strikers, especially quick ones) etc.





The Giddyness of the Scouser's knows no bounds.

The great thing about the 4 - 1 drubbing, is that it will keep the Rafa revolution in place for another 5 years and give us the kick up the arse we thoroughly needed, ala City at home last year. 

Another corner turned at Anfield


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Vidic (can't handle quality strikers, especially quick ones) etc.



You clearly know f all about football or rose rose tinted glasses you are wearing have blinded you....

he who laughs last and all that, you were better on the day, you have been worse over the season


----------



## Discordia (Mar 17, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> The Giddyness of the Scouser's knows no bounds.


What a vile insult! I despise the RS.


> The great thing about the 4 - 1 drubbing, is that it will keep the Rafa revolution in place for another 5 years and give us the kick up the arse we thoroughly needed, ala City at home last year.


Tis true that Rafa staying is lovely. The RS will never win the league with that control freak in charge. They might win a few European cups though 



			
				DRINK? said:
			
		

> You clearly know f all about football or rose rose tinted glasses you are wearing have blinded you....


Because I don't think Vidic is the greatest thing since sliced bread? He's a good defender (though much of that is due to being skilled at the dark arts, alas), but he hasn't had many quality forwards to deal with, and when he has he's disappointed.


> he who laughs last and all that, you were better on the day, you have been worse over the season


Again, not a scouser. I don't even want them to win the title. I admit to enjoying arrogant fools knocked off their perch, however. Best United team ever my arse.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 17, 2009)

I love the fact that the majority of plastics try to claim that they don't support Utd solely because they're glory hunters, pointing to the club's tradition, their playing style and all sorts of toss to justify their flags of convenience.

As soon as honest criticisms come out,  suggesting that Utd aren't particularly good at competing with other big sides, that they don't play attractive attacking football against better teams, that they buy their way to the title with the biggest rather than the best squad and their record in Europe's pretty poor they revert to type. Which can approximately be paraphrased as 'Well we won the league (by beating up the likes Fulham) so ner ner ner, glory glory glory us and we don't care.'

Classy


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I love the fact that the majority of plastics try to claim that they don't support Utd solely because they're glory hunters, pointing to the club's tradition, their playing style and all sorts of toss to justify their flags of convenience.
> 
> As soon as honest criticisms come out,  suggesting that Utd aren't particularly good at competing with other big sides, that they don't play attractive attacking football against better teams, that they buy their way to the title with the biggest rather than the best squad and their record in Europe's pretty poor they revert to type. Which can approximately be paraphrased as 'Well we won the league (by beating up the likes Fulham) so ner ner ner, glory glory glory us and we don't care.'
> 
> Classy



myopic f*ck...how did we get on against the big 4 last year and win the league?....this year we haven't done great though won't be losing any sleep about it...these things happen in football. I don't think Utd have played great this season though it will come right....I don't think that 5 years down the line anyone will be debating games against the big four or how the football was during another winning season.

Liverpool never played beautiful football when they dominated in the 70's/80's and got regualarly beat by Utd, though people don't really talk about that when they wax lyrical about trophies won...

This team will win 3 titles in three years and won the European cup at least once though can't compete with the big teams....brilliant stuff...


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I love the fact that the majority of plastics try to claim that they don't support Utd solely because they're glory hunters, pointing to the club's tradition, their playing style and all sorts of toss to justify their flags of convenience.




You would have a point if the phenomena of 'plastic mancs' at OT was a recent phenomena. After all the cockney reds are decades old. I grew up in Chesherie, nearest club Crewe Alex, nearest top club ie Div 1 Stoke City. And yet the only bus that ran to a football game from my town was a Man U bis that ran from the top of my street. Yeah there was Liverpool, Man City, Stoke, Everton and others in tha town but Man U had enough of a support there to have a bus. Plastic mancs have, sadly, been around for years. It's obviously increased in the world of global branding, but all clubs would be doing that given the chance and given the success on which to piggyback the global brand.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I love the fact that the majority of plastics try to claim that they don't support Utd solely because they're glory hunters, pointing to the club's tradition, their playing style and all sorts of toss to justify their flags of convenience.



I can't speak for everyone but I support Utd because my Father does.



tarannau said:


> As soon as honest criticisms come out,  suggesting that Utd aren't particularly good at competing with other big sides, that they don't play attractive attacking football against better teams, that they buy their way to the title with the biggest rather than the best squad and their record in Europe's pretty poor they revert to type. Which can approximately be paraphrased as 'Well we won the league (by beating up the likes Fulham) so ner ner ner, glory glory glory us and we don't care.'



This season Utd first played the top 6 all away from home. admitidly only picking up 3 points in 5 games isn't great. but apart from the Liverpool match we've picked up 6/6 points at home against the top 6.
That argument can only be used by Liverpool fans because their record against the top 4 is amazing (this season). But you DO win the league by being the most consistant side against everyone (not beating Fulham as you put it), the league is fair and doesn't lie. The best team this season will win the league. you can't argue with that.

To say Utd Buy their way to the title is utter bollocks, you only have to look at the players that have been brought through the ranks over the years we've been successful. From Giggs, Scholes Beckham to more recently, Wes Brown, Darren Fletcher, John O'shea and to even more recently Johnny Evans, Danny Welbeck. Yes we've spent money aswell, but apart from Arsenal every top Prem side has spent big (Esp Liverpool), we've also wasted are fair share of money too Veron, Forlan, Paborsky, Kleberson and countless numbers of goalies. Apart from Ferdinand and Rooney (all english players are overpriced, ie T Henry £16m, D Bent £16m) the current Utd side isn't that expensive

I'd agree that utd have under acheived in europe over the past 18 years, but the only teams to win more Champs leagues then Utd in that time arre R Madrid and AC milan, so in comparison ALL teams in europe are underacheiving

and either way we ARE the european champions.

As for the Liverpool game. The best team won. what can i say. Vidic (who's been consistantly the best defender in europe this season) had a shocker. theres no denying the sending off was a turning point. but thats done now. it's always a cunt to lose at home. especially when its against Liverpool (or City like last year) but one league win doesn't put trophies in the cabinet. and I'm sure that Utd have more trophies to come this season.

Every Liverpool fan in the land would Happily Lose home and away to Utd ( and lets face it they normally do) if it meant winning one Premier league trophy.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> The best team this season will win the league. you can't argue with that.



Rubbish. The best squad wins the league. The best team wins the head to heads.

Some clubs are financially much better equipped to put together vaster squads, encouraging more consistency and ability to cope with injuries.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Rubbish. The best squad wins the league. The best team wins the head to heads.



is that why Utd win cups aswell as leagues ?


If you really think Liverpool are a better team then Utd then you are seriously delusional

answer me this who was the better team ( I don't mean on the day, I mean in general) in the 88 cup final

*Liverpool* or Wimbledon

and who won the cup that year?

Liverpool or *Wimbledon*

So the best teams don't always win the head to heads.


Liverpool fans will be dining on the 4-1 result for years


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Rubbish. The best squad wins the league. The best team wins the head to heads.
> 
> Some clubs are financially much better equipped to put together vaster squads, encouraging more consistency and ability to cope with injuries.



Stoke must be on a par with liverpool....head to heads dictate it...what a load of ol b*llocks you spout  you hate Utd and all that they stand for, I love the way they get under your skin... go and watch AFC wimbledon or whatever it is that gets you moist


----------



## tarannau (Mar 17, 2009)

Wimbledon clearly. Cup competition, tactics played to perfection for victory. 

Notwithstanding that, your example neglects the statistical significance of Utd's continued troubles against the big 6. A one off victory is different, but as with Graeme Hick's test record there's a pattern developing.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Rubbish. The best squad wins the league. The best team wins the head to heads.
> 
> Some clubs are financially much better equipped to put together vaster squads, encouraging more consistency and ability to cope with injuries.



LOL

a big post like #974 and this was the best you could do!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Notwithstanding that, your example neglects the statistical significance of Utd's continued troubles against the big 6. A one off victory is different, but as with Graeme Hick's test record there's a pattern developing.



Utd's record against the big 6 over the last few years has been excellent. so what you on about 'continued troubles' I'm not concerned as we are top of the league

You should be more concerned about Liverpools 'continued troubles' with home inconsistantly.

Lets face it Liverpool are going to finish this season trophyless again

And in all honesty Liverpools win at OT was a one off victory if anything


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

interesting comments by Wenger....

ARSENE WENGER reckons Liverpool’s demolition of Manchester United flattered the Anfield side. 

The Arsenal boss claims the Reds’ 4-1 victory at Old Trafford has re-opened the race for the Premier League title but still backs Alex Ferguson’s team to clinch their 18th championship. 

United have played 18 times since the turn of the year compared with Liverpool’s 14 outings – and Wenger argues Sunday's thumping is a result of their extra workload. 

He said: “Congratulations to Liverpool for winning with an emphatic score but I think overall it is a very flattering result. 

"For big spells in the game Manchester United dominated but they made mistakes on the day that usually they don’t make. 

"Some players looked a bit mentally tired. 

“It opens up the race for the title but I still believe that Manchester United are in a strong position with that game in hand.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> interesting comments by Wenger....
> 
> ARSENE WENGER reckons Liverpool’s demolition of Manchester United flattered the Anfield side.
> 
> ...



Can't really disagree with him TBH (makes a change)

It's not like Liverpool were all over us before the Vidic sending off.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Can't really disagree with him TBH (makes a change)
> 
> It's not like Liverpool were all over us before the Vidic sending off.



saw we had a sh*t load more completed passes, like about 100 more or something and more shots though at the end of the day only one stat matters....hey ho looking forward to laughing last


----------



## Biffo (Mar 17, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> saw we had a sh*t load more completed passes, like about 100 more or something and more shots though at the end of the day only one stat matters....hey ho looking forward to laughing last



Ah completed passes. Good stat. Nearly as impressive as those three shots on target in the whole game. 

What last laugh? You won the league weeks ago. Bookies have been paying out already.

Can we play you every week springs to mind after a 6-2 aggregate this season. Looking forward to the CL draw on Friday.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> What last laugh?



I think he means when we beat you in the Champions league final to make Liverpool have another trophyless season and we complete a 6 trophy haul!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 17, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> saw we had a sh*t load more completed passes, like about 100 more or something and more shots though at the end of the day only one stat matters....hey ho looking forward to laughing last



Haha, more passes. You might want to take a look at what those passes actually were.

(hint: Most were knocking it back and forth in your own half.)


----------



## Biffo (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I think he means when we beat you in the Champions league final to make Liverpool have another trophyless season and we complete a 6 trophy haul!



Only a United fan could talk about winning three major trophies after getting dicked 4-1. You watch strikers start running Vidic ragged once he's back from suspension. He's been found out big time. Heskey will have him in his pocket when Villa go to the Theatre of Nightmares (as its now known)


----------



## Discordia (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm really really hoping United draw Barca. Messi/Eto/Henry should run their backline ragged. If SAF picks Neville they should do a passable impression of a glacier. O'shea would be pretty funny too, gawd that guy is rubbish.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Messi/Eto/Henry should run their backline ragged.



What? Like they did last year??

Oh yeah they couldn't even score past us


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Only a United fan could talk about winning three major trophies after getting dicked 4-1.



yes only a Man U fan could talk about it because we are the only team capable!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> What? Like they did last year??
> 
> Oh yeah they couldn't even score past us



2007/8: Barcelona finish on 67 points, 18 points behind the leaders. They score 76 goals.
2008/9: Barcelona already just one point behind their last season total, having scored 2 more goals. On track to break the all-time goals in a season record.

I dunno, looks like a slightly different team maybe? Oh and Messi is fit this year.

ETA: And they have Daniel Alves, the best fullback in the world, forming the most lethal wing in the world bar none.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> yes only a Man U fan could talk about it because we are the only team capable!



That's right because everyone else is shit. This statement alone is the main reason why 99.5% of all other football fans rubbed their hands in glee on Saturday.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That's right because everyone else is shit. This statement alone is the main reason why 99.5% of all other football fans rubbed their hands in glee on Saturday.



Don't put words in my mouth (sorry I should have put a smiley in that last post)

I don't think we'll win everything this year as I have already said.

I'm taking the piss out of the fact Liverpool will be trophyless this season

and taking the piss out of the fact some liverpool fans are carrying on like they've just won the champions league again after the 4-1

and out of the fact some Liverpool fans think after 3 great results they are now the best team in Europe


----------



## Biffo (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Don't put words in my mouth (sorry I should have put a smiley in that last post)
> 
> I don't think we'll win everything this year as I have already said.
> 
> ...



No, fair play you are not as arrogant as a lot of United fans on here.

Are you convinced Liverpool will be trophyless this season? That European Cup looks quite achievable now given this season's head to heads with the big teams. Barca are the only unknown quantity and even Cruyff has said they don't want to draw Liverpool.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

We will see won't we though the scousers going on like they've won the jules rimet is making me chuckle now....history has a habit of making these false dawns appear just that....though don't let me stop you lot getting your hopes up...makes it all that more satisfying when they come crashing down...

Liverpool have got a good chance of winning the European cup though no more so than Barca, Utd, Chelsea....the bookies don't see them as anyway near favourites and I'd go with them as opposed to some deluded pool fans, whose highlight of the past 2 seasons is winning at OT....


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> No, fair play you are not as arrogant as a lot of United fans on here.
> 
> Are you convinced Liverpool will be trophyless this season? That European Cup looks quite achievable now given this season's head to heads with the big teams. Barca are the only unknown quantity and even Cruyff has said they don't want to draw Liverpool.



of course Liverpool CAN win the Champs league and TBF noone wants to draw liverpool, but at this stage all the teams are dangerous

I think Barca will prevail in all honesty


----------



## Biffo (Mar 17, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> We will see won't we though the scousers going on like they've won the jules rimet is making me chuckle now....history has a habit of making these false dawns appear just that....though don't let me stop you lot getting your hopes up...makes it all that more satisfying when they come crashing down...
> 
> Liverpool have got a good chance of winning the European cup though no more so than Barca, Utd, Chelsea....the bookies don't see them as anyway near favourites and I'd go with them as opposed to some deluded pool fans, whose highlight of the past 2 seasons is winning at OT....



Last season's highlight was probably doing the double over Inter Milan. This season's highlights so far are doing the double over Chelsea, Utd and Madrid - in that order.  First team to win at Chelsea for 4 years was a fine achievement. Utd should have won their earlier in the season but couldn't close the game out. Read in to that what you will.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> No, fair play you are not as arrogant as a lot of United fans on here.



Cheers!

I'm a FOOTBALL fan at the end of the day


----------



## Biffo (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I'm a FOOTBALL fan at the end of the day


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Last season's highlight was probably doing the double over Inter Milan. This season's highlights so far are doing the double over Chelsea, Utd and Madrid - in that order.  First team to win at Chelsea for 4 years was a fine achievement. Utd should have won their earlier in the season but couldn't close the game out. Read in to that what you will.



I read into it that you haven't got much to show for these victories...seems a shame to waste them and not win f*ck all....these are your cup finals, always the bridesmaid and all that....

If we get you in the champions league I reckon we will win, though not if it is the final Utd are gonna lose the next european cup final they get to


----------



## purplex (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Last season's highlight was probably doing the double over Inter Milan. This season's highlights so far are doing the double over Chelsea, Utd and Madrid - in that order.  First team to win at Chelsea for 4 years was a fine achievement. Utd should have won their earlier in the season but couldn't close the game out. Read in to that what you will.



Always turning the corner on the liverpool roundabout.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Last season's highlight was probably doing the double over Inter Milan. This season's highlights so far are doing the double over Chelsea, Utd and Madrid - in that order.  First team to win at Chelsea for 4 years was a fine achievement. Utd should have won their earlier in the season but couldn't close the game out. Read in to that what you will.



It has to be said

Liverpool were top of the league at Xmas, playing in thier best form of the season in March what do you read into that with regards to the form in Jan & Feb??


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It has to be said
> 
> Liverpool were top of the league at Xmas, playing in thier best form of the season in March what do you read into that with regards to the form in Jan & Feb??



Thats the thing about the first 3 months of the season. Liverpool didn't play that well. The second half at home to utd and the away win at Everton were the exceptions. The Chelsea away win was all about hard work. Upto Xmas the last minute winners were coming. After Xmas they dried up. I don't think the general form was much different. The obvious factor would be Torres but he dodn't play in the wins over Utd and Chelsea before Xmas. 

Whilst the last 2 games have been great performances I would want to see it for at least another 2 or 3 before I saw it as 'form'. A win against Villa on the weekend will be a good indication of whether a good run is do-able to end the season.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 18, 2009)

Discordia said:


> ETA: And they have Daniel Alves, the best fullback in the world, forming the most lethal wing in the world bar none.



My my, you are a clueless numty aren't you.

Have you seen Barcalona this season?

There defence is woeful at best.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That's right because everyone else is shit. This statement alone is the main reason why 99.5% of all other football fans rubbed their hands in glee on Saturday.



If we didn't exist you'd have to invent us, who else would you small time plebs hate in our place?

Champions of England, Champions of Europe, Champions of the World.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Liverpool fans think after 3 great results they are now the best team in Europe


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


>


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


>



That's a mock up isn't it?!

I'm also right in assuming then, based ion thos 'vote' that winniong the Champions League doesn't make you the best in Europe. Which sorta makes your achievements rather less than you'd like them. And also a rather pointless comeback in 2005 as all you really needed was a vote...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

I do hate to point this out to the mickey mousers, but man u have always had these weird little blips.

I remember them losing 5-0 at chelsea a while back, and still won the title.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Rubbish. The best squad wins the league. The best team wins the head to heads.
> 
> Some clubs are financially much better equipped to put together vaster squads, encouraging more consistency and ability to cope with injuries.



Have to agree with this. On our day with our full first team we are obviously a lot better than Man.Utd. Over the course of a season, injuries to our top players make it harder to win the league, but we're still not far off.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I do hate to point this out to the mickey mousers, but man u have always had these weird little blips.
> 
> I remember them losing 5-0 at chelsea a while back, and still won the title.



Was that when Dennis Wise pinched Paul Scholes' inner thigh and the ginger monster punched him?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> That's a mock up isn't it?!
> 
> I'm also right in assuming then, based ion thos 'vote' that winniong the Champions League doesn't make you the best in Europe. Which sorta makes your achievements rather less than you'd like them. And also a rather pointless comeback in 2005 as all you really needed was a vote...



This 'acolade' was not voted on as far as I know. It's based on performances in Europe in the last 5 years or something. Let's not forget that Utd finished bottom of their group about 3-4 years ago and didn't even go through to the Uefa Cup. Pool's record in last 5 years is

2005 - winners
2006 - Last 16
2007 - Runners Up
2008 - Semi-final
2009 - Qtr final so far


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Have to agree with this. On our day with our full first team we are obviously a lot better than Man.Utd.





that 4-1 result was a freak


take the last 10 games between the 2 teams at OT

or even just the last 10 games between the 2 teams period

the 4-1 stands alone


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> This 'acolade' was not voted on as far as I know. It's based on performances in Europe in the last 5 years or something. Let's not forget that Utd finished bottom of their group about 3-4 years ago and didn't even go through to the Uefa Cup. Pool's record in last 5 years is
> 
> 2005 - winners
> 2006 - Last 16
> ...



Liverpool only qualified for the Champs league (via the qualifiers) due to a last minute goal IIRC???

and last year only just scraped through the league stages IIRC??

Utd haven't lost in the champs league for about 20 games (or 21)

Liverpool have a good record in europe (over the last 5 years), yes, but don't get carried away!

All this talk of Liverpool being the best team in Europe/the world is just crazy talk


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> This 'acolade' was not voted on as far as I know. It's based on performances in Europe in the last 5 years or something. Let's not forget that Utd finished bottom of their group about 3-4 years ago and didn't even go through to the Uefa Cup. Pool's record in last 5 years is
> 
> 2005 - winners
> 2006 - Last 16
> ...




But it's meaningless, it affects nothing oterh than the co-efficient. It deosn't mean the bhest team in Europe. That is, not unreasonably, the current European Champions and not some team who have a good average over the recent seasons.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Liverpool only qualified for the Champs league (via the qualifiers) due to a last minute goal IIRC???
> 
> and last year only just scraped through the league stages IIRC??
> 
> ...



Don't shoot the messenger dude  Uefa's deal not mine. It's based on how far teams got in the CL in the last 5 years and has Liverpool first, Milan 2nd, Chelsea 4th and Utd 7th. Load of bollocks frankly because Milan are clearly not better than Utd  - but then again they knocked you out in the semis in 2007. Somewhat embarrassed you in the second leg as I recall


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> But it's meaningless, it affects nothing oterh than the co-efficient. It deosn't mean the bhest team in Europe. That is, not unreasonably, the current European Champions and not some team who have a good average over the recent seasons.



Yes. I know. Tell William Gaillard.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Don't shoot the messenger dude  Uefa's deal not mine. It's based on how far teams got in the CL in the last 5 years and has Liverpool first, Milan 2nd, Chelsea 4th and Utd 7th. Load of bollocks frankly because Milan are clearly not better than Utd  - but then again they knocked you out in the semis in 2007. Somewhat embarrassed you in the second leg as I recall



how on earth can Chelsea be above Utd

They've never even won it!

at least in the last 5 years Milan have won it and finished runner up


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:
			
		

> Liverpool fans think after 3 great results they are now the best team in Europe



That's nothing. After 2 decent results, Spurs fans think they're the best team in the Universe!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2009)

Im told the are optimisic rather then arrogent deluded fuckwits.

Im not convinced.


dave


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> how on earth can Chelsea be above Utd
> 
> They've never even won it!
> 
> at least in the last 5 years Milan have won it and finished runner up



Again, as I 've pointed out above, I'm not personally involved in this process. Check the Uefa website perhaps?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> My my, you are a clueless numty aren't you.


No, that would more accurately describe you.


> Have you seen Barcalona this season?


Barcelona, not Barcalona. And I've seen every game, you?


> There defence is woeful at best.


1. Their, not there.
2. What the fuck does their defence have to do with what you quoted?
3. Their "woeful defence" has conceded fewer goals than anyone else in the league. Despite their best two defenders being injured for the entire season and much of it respectively (their left back has been injured a lot too). They've also scored more goals than uh, anyone, which tends to expose the defence a little. They don't play catenaccio like United.

And you have the gall to call _me_ a clueless numpty.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Again, as I 've pointed out above, I'm not personally involved in this process. Check the Uefa website perhaps?



you are!!

it's all your fault!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 18, 2009)

I was involved in the voting (naturally, being the best player in the history of the sport). I voted Liverfools for a laugh, as did everyone else who voted for them.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I was involved in the voting (naturally, being the best player in the history of the sport). I voted Liverfools for a laugh, as did everyone else who voted for them.



LOL


I was reading about the proposed new European super league today and this sentance made me laugh, the srticle kept going on about 'the big four' then this:



> England has FIVE members of the ECA — the Big Four and Newcastle.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> you are!!
> 
> it's all your fault!



Ok. Fair 'nuff


----------



## bendeus (Mar 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> If *we* didn't exist you'd have to invent *us*, who else would you small time plebs hate in *our* place?
> 
> Champions of England, Champions of Europe, Champions of the World.



How's the weather in Bournemouth this time of year?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

bendeus said:


> How's the weather in Bournemouth this time of year?



^^killer comedian!


----------



## purplex (Mar 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


>



Liverpool are 'the worst fans in Europe' says Uefa report


----------



## purplex (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> that 4-1 result was a freak
> 
> 
> take the last 10 games between the 2 teams at OT
> ...



like city, they'll be dining out on their freak win for a hundred years, they'll be telling the grandkids "only seven years after we won the treble, we beat the mighty manchester united 4-1, this was the same united that held the premiership, the european cup and the world club trophy, nothing like our mighty treble of 2001"


----------



## purplex (Mar 18, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> That's nothing. After 2 decent results, Spurs fans think they're the best team in the Universe!



does this stem from auf wiedersehen pet or something?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

purplex said:


> like city, they'll be dining out on their freak win for a hundred years, they'll be telling the grandkids "only seven years after we won the treble, we beat the mighty manchester united 4-1, this was the same united that held the premiership, the european cup and the world club trophy, nothing like our mighty treble of 2001"


city still go on about the 5-1 FFS!


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 18, 2009)

bendeus said:


> How's the weather in Bournemouth this time of year?



I'm not from Bournemouth, I've never lived in Bournemouth, for the record my employer was checking all my internet traffic and was trying to dig dirt on me so I changed my location and Ed changed my username.

I used to live in Didsbury, though now I do not live in the UK.

Been following United since 88/89 season and for a period of about 4 years didn't miss a competitive game home, away or in Europe.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 18, 2009)

Discordia said:


> No, that would more accurately describe you.
> 
> Barcelona, not Barcalona. And I've seen every game, you?
> 
> 1. Their, not there.



Yes well done, I'm dyslexic BTW so I do apologise if I get the wrong spelling etc.

I've not seen every game no, but in the games I have seen they have been great going forward and bobbins at the back.

I'd wait till May before you start getting giddy, I seem to remember Liverpool being the first ever team in the history of the Premier League to win it in December just a few months ago.

19 Years.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Yes well done, I'm dyslexic BTW so I do apologise if I get the wrong spelling etc.


No problem. I only gratuitously insult people who do so to me.


> I've not seen every game no, but in the games I have seen they have been great going forward and bobbins at the back.


Presumably recent games then, as they were about as miserly as United to start. Their defenders have been getting injured pretty regularly, so it's not much of a surprise. One game was, IIRC, Puyol at left back with Pique (first season in first team) and Cacares (his second game) in the centre. Needless to say, they conceded. They've had to chop and change quite a lot, which obviously isn't good for a defence.


> I'd wait till May before you start getting giddy, I seem to remember Liverpool being the first ever team in the history of the Premier League to win it in December just a few months ago.


I'm not giddy at all. It's a knockout competition, it can easily go either way with the vagaries of luck/injuries etc. Just haven't been impressed at all with United so far in big games, other than a half hour or so in Milan.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> As soon as honest criticisms come out





tarannau said:


> that they buy their way to the title with the biggest rather than the best squad













Honest criticism my arse.  As the Fat Spanish Waiter would say "look at the facts".


----------



## tarannau (Mar 19, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Honest criticism my arse.  As the Fat Spanish Waiter would say "look at the facts".



Bollocks they are. Feel free to link to the source of those stats, but I'm willing to wager that they're highly inaccurate, don't include 'undisclosed' fees, agent fees, wage costs and a host of other massively important factors. In short, they're largely rubbish and still show Utd as consistently one of the largest spenders, despite being possibly the most astute club at financing and masking actual fees.

Feel free to prove me wrong by all means, but I suspect you won't my old myopic, oversimplistic mucker.

A better indication of club finances and transfer spend may well be debt gearing, which United, Chelsea and Liverpool dominate. In fact, despite Abrahomivich's generosity of over half a billion in loans, Man Utd still owe more to banks and investors than Chelsea. It's largely because of Utd's brand strength that these remarkable borrowings are possible.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Bollocks they are. Feel free to link to the source of those stats, but I'm willing to wager that they're highly inaccurate, don't include 'undisclosed' fees, agent fees, wage costs and a host of other massively important factors. In short, they're largely rubbish and still show Utd as consistently one of the largest spenders, despite being possibly the most astute club at financing and masking actual fees.
> 
> Feel free to prove me wrong by all means, but I suspect you won't my old myopic, oversimplistic mucker.
> 
> A better indication of club finances and transfer spend may well be debt gearing, which United, Chelsea and Liverpool dominate. In fact, despite Abrahomivich's generosity of over half a billion in loans, Man Utd still owe more to banks and investors than Chelsea. It's largely because of Utd's brand strength that these remarkable borrowings are possible.



^^This post is a clear 'moving of the goal posts' manouvre, you have gone from saying 'Utd buy the title' to saying that they now have more debt then chelsea


You only have to look at Mun U's team to see they haven't spent that much (in comparison to Liverpool/Chelsea). Funny, even when faced with the stats you still argue red is blue


----------



## tarannau (Mar 19, 2009)

Where am I moving the goalposts? I'm saying that those stats are hugely innacurate, don't take into account many important factors and are largely irrelevant as a result. Given that inherent inaccuracy and the fact that Utd are still near the top of the supposed spending league it hardly seems to be that impressive a table to point to.



I suspect that table's the efforts of some well-meaning fan assembling the disclosed transfer fees into an Excel 'sheet. Given football's astute financing deals, that strikes me as about as comprehensive and acurate a method as counting the brown envelopes in Bungpuss's bin.


----------



## purplex (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Where am I moving the goalposts? I'm saying that those stats are hugely innacurate, don't take into account many important factors and are largely irrelevant as a result. Given that inherent inaccuracy and the fact that Utd are still near the top of the supposed spending league it hardly seems to be that impressive a table to point to.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that table's the efforts of some well-meaning fan assembling the disclosed transfer fees into an Excel 'sheet. Given football's astute financing deals, that strikes me as about as comprehensive and acurate a method as counting the brown envelopes in Bungpuss's bin.



hoisted by your very own petard, and still you refuse to concede the truth, how very pathetic


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Where am I moving the goalposts? I'm saying that those stats are hugely innacurate, don't take into account many important factors and are largely irrelevant as a result. Given that inherent inaccuracy and the fact that Utd are still near the top of the supposed spending league it hardly seems to be that impressive a table to point to.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that table's the efforts of some well-meaning fan assembling the disclosed transfer fees into an Excel 'sheet. Given football's astute financing deals, that strikes me as about as comprehensive and acurate a method as counting the brown envelopes in Bungpuss's bin.



Either way, If you say Utd have bought the title you're wrong.

Liverpool have spent roughly the same amount of money on player transfers and have 0 premier league titles to show for it. You don't have to be a genius to know that


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Either way, If you say Utd have bought the title you're wrong.
> 
> Liverpool have spent roughly the same amount of money on player transfers and have 0 premier league titles to show for it. You don't have to be a genius to know that



Liverpool, while spending quite a lot, have not spent nearly as much as Manchester United.

If I make up my own bullshit chart will you believe us?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

Tevez is going to cost £32m to keep. That will mean four £30m players at Utd, including Rooney, Ferdinand and Berbatov. Liverpool's have spent over £20m twice. That's the fundamental difference. Liverpool have wasted a lot of money by buying 3 or 4 average players instead of one excellent player.

This is not an excuse. This is a fact


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Liverpool, while spending quite a lot, have not spent nearly as much as Manchester United.
> 
> If I make up my own bullshit chart will you believe us?




You don't need to make up a bullshit chart, you're speaking enough of it with that last post!

take the Mun U side that won the first Premier league and add up their transfer fees. It won't be a great deal (in footballing terms) certainly not enough to say they bought the title (ala blackburn or Chelsea or as Leeds tried to do).

With Rooney, Ferdinand and in the past Veron aside Utd transfers have not been that huge in relation to the success. they've spent money for sure, but thats money they've earned throught success take this past team for instance:

Schmeichal £530000
Neville £0
Irwin £625000
Silvestre £3.5m
Stam £10.6m (sold for 16.5m)
Butt £0
Scholes £0
Beckham £0
Giggs £0
Yorke £12.6m
Cole £7m + Keith Gillespie (who cost £0)

this is an average side the year we did the treble

ad Keane £3.75m, Solsklaer £1.75m, Johnson £1.75m and Shiringham £3.5m as squad players and the total price of the side is about:

£34.855m for the first team
£45.605m for the first team and four squad players thats a pretty good price for a side that did the treble

and when you take into account we sold Stam and Beckham for about £30m profit. it hardly qualifies us as a side that has bought the title


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Tevez is going to cost £32m to keep. That will mean four £30m players at Utd, including Rooney, Ferdinand and Berbatov. Liverpool's have spent over £20m twice. That's the fundamental difference. Liverpool have wasted a lot of money by buying 3 or 4 average players instead of one excellent player.
> 
> This is not an excuse. This is a fact



Yes but we were already Euro champs when we bought Berbatov, so saying we have bought the title (i know it wasn;t you that said it) and then including him in the argument makes it a null and void point

also

we haven't paid for tevez so the same applies

That means Utd have 2x £30m players hardly a case for buying the title (THATS WHAT i'M ARGUING ABOUT)


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

I wasn't arguing United "bought the title" by the way, I don't care about such arguments. I was merely saying that United spent more than Liverpool. It's obvious, really. United have far more income than Liverpool, so what else would they do with the money?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I wasn't arguing United "bought the title" by the way,




Well I was, so keep up!

what then you were just wading into an argument without knowing the facts or the content of what was being said!

jeez!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

Man U buy success, thats a new one....Utd do spend money though as they are the biggest club in the world is unsurprising, they also nurture and bring through quality youth

the net spending difference between Utd and Liverpool is slight much less than the leagues won anyway....

sh*te argument....unless they bring out a new trophy for being miserly


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Feel free to link to the source of those stats.



http://www.transferleague.co.uk/


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Yes but we were already Euro champs when we bought Berbatov, so saying we have bought the title (i know it wasn;t you that said it) and then including him in the argument makes it a null and void point
> 
> also
> 
> ...



If you want to keep Tevez he will cost £32m according to today's press. I'm not talking about any particular season. I'm making the fundamental point that Liverpool have never been able to spend such a big amount on *one *player as Utd or Chelsea have. 

This is not a moan or an excuse. That's the way it is. Moyes spends not much money and molds decent players into very good players - Cahill, Arteta, Lescott and Jagielka. If Benitez could turn his £6m players into £20m players in a similar way then things would be looking up.

Looking at all the quality young players coming through for Utd this season I don't think they will need to spend much in the next couple of years to be honest. Whereas Liverpool will have to spend a lot more to keep up. Hopefully Benitez knows something we don't (a la Hughes at Citeh) and that's why he has signed  a new contract.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Well I was, so keep up!
> 
> what then you were just wading into an argument without knowing the facts or the content of what was being said!
> 
> jeez!



The context is irrelevant. You said Liverpool spent as much as Manchester United. This is nonsense.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> http://www.transferleague.co.uk/



HAHA!

I knew that table looked about right to me!

So since the start of the Prem League Utd have spent £11million more then Liverpool!

And since benitez took over £30 million LESS!

yeah, but we still buy success!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> The context is irrelevant. You said Liverpool spent as much as Manchester United. This is nonsense.



I refer you to post #1053

if thats not roughly as much (as I said) then well I'll start supporting Liverpool)


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I refer you to post #1053
> 
> if thats not roughly as much (as I said) then well I'll start supporting Liverpool)



Transfer fees are not the only way to spend money. Unless you'd like to claim Everton and Arsenal are on roughly equal financial footing?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Transfer fees are not the only way to spend money. Unless you'd like to claim Everton and Arsenal are on roughly equal financial footing?



*facepalm*


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Transfer fees are not the only way to spend money. Unless you'd like to claim Everton and Arsenal are on roughly equal financial footing?



WTF has Arsenal or Everton got to do with anything???

Terannue said Utd bought the title

Brother (from another mother) Mouzone then posted up a table showing transfer fees between Utd and Liverpool being close (Utd £11mil more since 92 and £30mil less since rafa took over)

I then gave some points as to why Utd DON'T but the title (points you ignored funniily enough)

Then you waded in talking about something completely different arguing to your own agenda. Now your trying to bring Arsenal and Everton into it saying about financial footing??

WTF???

Do you even know what your point of argument is??

coz I haven't got a fucking clue what point your trying to make, it seems to change with every post


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If you want to keep Tevez he will cost £32m according to today's press. I'm not talking about any particular season. I'm making the fundamental point that Liverpool have never been able to spend such a big amount on *one *player as Utd or Chelsea have.




See I'd put that down to buying bad players. I mean Liverpool have brought top players throught the ranks, owen, fowler, gerrard etc. I remember them beating us in the youth cup final a few seasons ago. And it would seem have only spent £11million less then Utd since the begining of the Prem so where has all the money gone??


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> WTF has Arsenal or Everton got to do with anything???
> 
> Terannue said Utd bought the title
> 
> ...


I don't care about that argument, so I didn't get involved in it.


> Then you waded in talking about something completely different arguing to your own agenda. Now your trying to bring Arsenal and Everton into it saying about financial footing??


Arsenal and Everton have spent similar amounts on transfers. No one in their right mind would deny that Arsenal spend far more money than Everton. Ergo, transfer fees do not encapsulate the total spending of a club. Which is rather obvious, but you seem not to understand, so I'm spelling it out.


> WTF???
> 
> Do you even know what your point of argument is??


That Manchester United spend more money than Liverpool.


> coz I haven't got a fucking clue what point your trying to make, it seems to change with every post


Hope that helps.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Brother (from another mother) Mouzone


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I don't care about that argument, so *I didn't get involved in it*.



If you didn't get involved with the argument, why did you bother posting??



Discordia said:


> Arsenal and Everton have spent similar amounts on transfers. No one in their right mind would deny that Arsenal spend far more money than Everton. Ergo, transfer fees do not encapsulate the total spending of a club. Which is rather obvious, but you seem not to understand, so I'm spelling it out..



But we were talking about transfer fees

and don't bother trying to be patronising coz it doesn't work when you keep trying to change your point, it just makes you look like, well frankly a bit of a knob



Discordia said:


> That Manchester United spend more money than Liverpool.



Yeah £11 million more since the beginging of the prem! thats only £1.6million short of a C Ronaldo!  just think If Liverpool had bought him instead maybe they'd of won the prem last year, dunno how you explain the other 9 prem trophy wins tho



Discordia said:


> Hope that helps.



Yeah helps you to look more and more like a rambling fool!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> See I'd put that down to buying bad players. I mean Liverpool have brought top players throught the ranks, owen, fowler, gerrard etc. I remember them beating us in the youth cup final a few seasons ago. And it would seem have only spent £11million less then Utd since the begining of the Prem so where has all the money gone??



Egs - Diouf, Diao and Cheyrou cost about £23m between them. Real value = £10m at best. Cisse cost £13m I think. Heskey was £11m. £5m for each of them would have been about right at the time. These were all Houllier's bads. 

Benitez has bought some donkeys at over-inflated prices too but there have been a lot of scattergun purchases in the last 5 years with the intention of turning young decent overseas players into good players and selling them on for a few million profit. This hasn't happened.

For both Houllier and Benitez you have to ask who was calling the shots on what money was spent on who. Especially with Benitez. He wanted Barry and Keane last summer. he was told he could have one or both if he sold a player. He ended up with Keane although he wanted Barry more. Heskey was nailed on to come in on a free when Keane left in January but a last minute glitch screwed that up........Parry leaving will hopefully have a positive effect on which players come in and at how much.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Egs - Diouf, Diao and Cheyrou cost about £23m between them. Real value = £10m at best. Cisse cost £13m I think. Heskey was £11m. £5m for each of them would have been about right at the time. These were all Houllier's bads.



Houlier was clearly a donkey!

I was naturally sad to see him go TBH he's my 2nd favourite Liverpool manager behind (I'm sure any Red blooded Utd fan would agree) Liverpools finest ever manager:


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Houlier was clearly a donkey!



Is that because he had a good record against Utd?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Houlier was clearly a donkey!
> 
> I was naturally sad to see him go TBH he's my 2nd favourite Liverpool manager behind (I'm sure any Red blooded Utd fan would agree) Liverpools finest ever manager:



Roy evans has got to make top 3


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> If you didn't get involved with the argument, why did you bother posting??
> 
> 
> But we were talking about transfer fees
> ...


You were attempting to refute the argument that United bought the title. You did so by showing that United and Liverpool have spent a similar amount on transfers. My objection to this was that it was disingenuous. Transfers are only one aspect of spending, and are not a fair reflection of the resources a club has at its disposable (hence the Everton vs Arsenal example).

I don't even think United buy the title (hence trying not to get involved in that argument, oh well), and Liverpool have indeed flushed large amounts of money down the toilet. That said, your argument against the claim is poor.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Is that because he had a good record against Utd?



no, coz he wasted so much money (this ofcourse I like)


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> You were attempting to refute the argument that United bought the title. You did so by showing that United and Liverpool have spent a similar amount on transfers. *My objection to this was that it was disingenuous. Transfers are only one aspect of spending, and are not a fair reflection of the resources a club has at its disposable *(hence the Everton vs Arsenal example).
> 
> I don't even think United buy the title (hence trying not to get involved in that argument, oh well), and Liverpool have indeed flushed large amounts of money down the toilet. That said, your argument against the claim is poor.



ok, so what other aspects of spending would help the team out on the pitch?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

Houllier, Evans and Souness rank below other Liverpool managers like Dalglish, Fagin, Paisley and Shankly but they all won trophies. Like Utd pre-Fergie.

Which Utd managers between Busby and Slur Alex were 'great'? None. In fact they were pretty shit - especially Docherty who was obviously worse than Souness because he was shagging the physio's missus 

Tommy Docherty - 2nd division and an FA Cup in 5 years.
Dave Sexton - joint Charity Shield winners 4 years. 
Big Ron - 2 FA Cups and a Charity Shield in 5 years.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Houllier, Evans and Souness rank below other Liverpool managers like Dalglish, Fagin, Paisley and Shankly but they all won trophies. Like Utd pre-Fergie.
> 
> Which Utd managers between Busby and Slur Alex were 'great'? None. In fact they were pretty shit - especially Docherty who was obviously worse than Souness because he was shagging the physio's missus
> 
> ...



glad those days are in the past!

I quite liked big Ron tho!


----------



## g force (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> For both Houllier and Benitez you have to ask who was calling the shots on what money was spent on who. Especially with Benitez. He wanted Barry and Keane last summer. he was told he could have one or both if he sold a player. He ended up with Keane although he wanted Barry more. Heskey was nailed on to come in on a free when Keane left in January but a last minute glitch screwed that up........Parry leaving will hopefully have a positive effect on which players come in and at how much.



See I never, ever understood why LFC wanted Barry when they had Alonso, who IMO is a vastly superior player...all they ended up doing was pissing off Villa, unsettling Barry and I imagine not exactly endearing themselves to Alonso or his agent.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

g force said:


> See I never, ever understood why LFC wanted Barry when they had Alonso, who IMO is a vastly superior player...all they ended up doing was pissing off Villa, unsettling Barry and I imagine not exactly endearing themselves to Alonso or his agent.



It's all about squads tho innit

plus Barry can play left back and left wing aswell as in the middle


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> ok, so what other aspects of spending would help the team out on the pitch?



Wages of course. Arsenal and Everton have similar transfer spending, yet Arsenal can buy much better players, and spend much more money in general. Part of the reason for that is the ability to offer high wages.

Not that I think Liverpool having the money for the same wages as United would let them win anything, but we should be honest: United spend more money than anyone. And there's nothing wrong with that, since they make more money than anyone (as opposed to Chelski/Citeh/Villa etc, "outside" money should not be allowed).

ETA: One of the big advantages of this is squad size. While a Liverpool has to sell players to trim the wage bill, United can sit on pretty much as many players as they can keep happy. Of course, Liverpool should probably spend more on wages and stop wasting money buying rubbish players, but anyway...


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Wages of course. Arsenal and Everton have similar transfer spending, yet Arsenal can buy much better players, and spend much more money in general. Part of the reason for that is the ability to offer high wages.
> 
> Not that I think Liverpool having the money for the same wages as United would let them win anything, but we should be honest: United spend more money than anyone. And there's nothing wrong with that, since they make more money than anyone (as opposed to Chelski/Citeh/Villa etc, "outside" money should not be allowed).
> 
> ETA: One of the big advantages of this is squad size. While a Liverpool has to sell players to trim the wage bill, United can sit on pretty much as many players as they can keep happy. Of course, Liverpool should probably spend more on wages and stop wasting money buying rubbish players, but anyway...


and the reason they make more money is due to the last 19 years of success

in 1989 they were no bigger then Villa are now!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

g force said:


> See I never, ever understood why LFC wanted Barry when they had Alonso, who IMO is a vastly superior player...all they ended up doing was pissing off Villa, unsettling Barry and I imagine not exactly endearing themselves to Alonso or his agent.



Alonso had a great first season in 2004/05. This season he has been Liverpool's player of the season and is a decent shout for player of the year - seeing as Vidic voted against himself last Saturday. The two years between, especially last season, Alonso was very average. Alonso is strictly a central midfielder. I think Barry was seen as the left side of the three behind Torres (with Gerrard and Kuyt) with the options for him playing centre mid, left back and centre back. Rafa loves versatility no? 

At the time I was disappointed he didn't get Barry. I think it gave Alonso a kick up the arse and he has been excellent this year. Long may it continue.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 19, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> http://www.transferleague.co.uk/



I was right about the fan with a couple of Excel sheets jibe then. From that own site:



> The idea behind this site is to give an indication of how much English soccer clubs spend on players and how that spending reflects on the clubs performances. It can never be 100% accurate because in some instances clubs do not release the details of transfers and we rely on media reports for the details. In some instances I record the fee as undisclosed as I can not find a reliable source for the information. There is the same margin for error with all club figures so the figures should be a reasonably accurate reflection of reality.



That last sentence is a total laughfest and ignores the fact that clubs don't all handle financial PR in the same way. In short, the guy's a well meaning bod, but he hasn't a clue really.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I was right about the fan with a couple of Excel sheets jibe then. From that own site:
> 
> 
> 
> That last sentence is a total laughfest and ignores the fact that clubs don't all handle financial PR in the same way. In short, the guy's a well meaning bod, but he hasn't a clue really.



So where is your proof that Utd have bought the title?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> So where is your proof that Utd have bought the title?



He doesn't have proof just a blind hatred of utd and weird love for the arsenal, whilst proclaiming to not support anyone save Wimbledon yet doesn't go and watch AFC despite being a perfect antidote as to all that he hates in the modern game...very odd and massive chips on the old shoulders


----------



## tarannau (Mar 19, 2009)

The massive growth in their debt that's accompanied their recent winning seasons?

And a host of players like Taibi, Veron, Kleberson, Forlan, Howard, Djemba-Djemba and the like. Who else could dump a £30 million player so quickly?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> The massive growth in their debt that's accompanied their recent winning seasons?
> 
> And a host of players like Taibi, Veron, Kleberson, Forlan, Howard, Djemba-Djemba and the like. Who else could dump a £30 million player so quickly?



But we won the league in
1992–93, 1993–94, 1995–96, 1996–97, 1998–99 

including 2 doubles and a treble

thats before any of the players you mention ever played for the club and before our debt, so your argument is bullshit


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

whats more the debt has come about from the new owners basically borrowing the money to buy the club IYSWIM nothing to do with our transfer spending


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> The massive growth in their debt that's accompanied their recent winning seasons?
> 
> And a host of players like Taibi, Veron, Kleberson, Forlan, Howard, Djemba-Djemba and the like. Who else could dump a £30 million player so quickly?



all clubs could produce a list like that....Veron was bad luck, he was the best player in the world bar zidane at the time, he didn't settle simple as though is one of those things, read Keane at Liverpool, read Baptitsa at the arse, read Shevchenko at Chelsea...some signings just don't work....the fact that he cost 27mil is beside the point he was an unbelievable player in Italy


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Veron was bad luck, he was the best player in the world bar zidane at the time,



This sentance doesn't sit right with me

Having Veron and Best player in the world so close together just doesn't feel right


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> This sentance doesn't sit right with me
> 
> Having Veron and Best player in the world so close together just doesn't feel right



He was fantastic in Italy, he had it all, don't think I have ever been so excited about a player coming to OT, gutted it never worked out though such is the beautiful game...


----------



## g force (Mar 19, 2009)

I dislike this attitude that is someone's no good in England they're no good full stop. Simply not true...witness Forlan and Kanoute in La Liga at the moment - sometimes players never adjust to different leagues or don't settle in the country. Doesn't make them shit.

Baptista however is just shite.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> You only have to look at Mun U's team to see they haven't spent that much (in comparison to Liverpool/Chelsea). Funny, even when faced with the stats you still argue red is blue


What bullshit is this?. Utd have the most expensive squad in the premiership. They bought the title and have been doing it ever since start of the 90s.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 19, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> What bullshit is this?. Utd have the most expensive squad in the premiership. They bought the title and have been doing it ever since start of the 90s.




Er, and what keeps Liverpool in the top four regularly? It's spending more money than everyone except Man Utd and Chelsea isn't it. If achieving success by spending a lot is a bad thing I think Liverpool fans are in a pretty weak position to criticise just because they spend a bit less and aren't quite as succesful.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 19, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> What bullshit is this?. Utd have the most expensive squad in the premiership. They bought the title and have been doing it ever since start of the 90s.



Tell me another top club who have brought more kids through the youth team than us.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 19, 2009)

sleater why don't you go suck a riot grrls tampon instead of talking utter shite.

seriously to claim that United have the most expensive squad is obviously nonsense, even the most fuckwitted koppite would know that honoir falls to chelsea. As for having bought the title since 92, well players like Scholes, Giggs, Beckham, the Nevilles, even Butt & Sharpe might say something else.

Can you name many of the current Liverpool squad that have been there since 17, I'm no expert on the dippers but your list might run out after Carragher and Gerard, United on the otherhand have Giggs, Scholes, Brown, Neville, O'Shea, Fletcher, and the Da Silvas and if I was going to push my luck I'd throw in the World Player of the Year who United picked up at 17, showing once again that investment in good young'ums is much more fruitful than throwing it after medicore no marks who get shipped out the next season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2009)

handy1 said:


> Tell me another top club who have brought more kids through the youth team than us.



Tell me another top club which has a more expensive squad?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Er, and what keeps Liverpool in the top four regularly? It's spending more money than everyone except Man Utd and Chelsea isn't it. If achieving success by spending a lot is a bad thing I think Liverpool fans are in a pretty weak position to criticise just because they spend a bit less and aren't quite as succesful.



I'm not saying that we don't, but united are top because of their spending and united fans seem to be in denial about this.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 19, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Tell me another top club which has a more expensive squad?



stop dodging.Answer.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 19, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Tell me another top club which has a more expensive squad?



I already did Chelsea, also the expense of the squad isn't the only issue, it's not simply how much you spent but how much you've got through selling,  too. The United squad might be worth alot more than Liverpools but Rafa has bought and then sold at a lose enough medicore shit to make 3 teams.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 19, 2009)

Take the example of Rooney, 28 million at 18 and he's been at United for nearly 5 years or so, that's less than 6 million a year and it's only going to get better value for money. 

United also negoiate success clauses that means they only pay the fulll price if the player wins such and such, it'd be a naive club that let liverpool use such clauses.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 19, 2009)

I put United's success down to money partly but mostly down to the work of Fergie, he is a great manager and it will be very interesting to see how United cope when he leaves.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 19, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I put United's success down to money partly but mostly down to the work of Fergie, he is a great manager and it will be very interesting to see how United cope when he leaves.



yup. Its always the manager,and our was built to last.A youth policy that rivals,or beats Busby's.

So,like i asked,our youth policy?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2009)

handy1 said:


> yup. Its always the manager,and our was built to last.A youth policy that rivals,or beats Busby's.
> 
> So,like i asked,our youth policy?


He got lucky with a crop of youngsters, but what youth players have come through the ranks since beckham and that lot?. Not many at all.


----------



## agricola (Mar 19, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> He got lucky with a crop of youngsters, but what youth players have come through the ranks since beckham and that lot?. Not many at all.



Its more than have come through your ranks.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> What bullshit is this?. Utd have the most expensive squad in the premiership. They bought the title and have been doing it ever since start of the 90s.



Ladies and gentle men I think we have a winner!

PFA football writers fuckwit of the year!




sleaterkinney said:


> Tell me another top club which has a more expensive squad?



erm Chelsea



N_igma said:


> I put United's success down to money partly but mostly down to the work of Fergie, he is a great manager and it will be very interesting to see how United cope when he leaves.



And this is why Utd haven't bought the title!  Fergie is the reason for Utd's success



sleaterkinney said:


> He got lucky with a crop of youngsters, but what youth players have come through the ranks since beckham and that lot?. Not many at all.



lol

o'shea, fletcher, wes brown, danny welbeck, johnny evans, f campbell, d gibson aswell as a load that weren't good enough for utd but are now playing prem football elsewhere such as greening, healy etc etc


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 20, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> He got lucky with a crop of youngsters, but what youth players have come through the ranks since beckham and that lot?. Not many at all.



That's a pretty bad point, there have been loads as internetstalker points out. If  you are saying who has come through and been as good as Beckham, Scholes, Neville etc, I agree not as many but still plenty of first team players.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, Wellbeck looks quality.

Anyway, since Saint Stevie G, who has come through at Liverwank?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, Wellbeck looks quality.
> 
> Anyway, since Saint Stevie G, who has come through at Liverwank?



TBF they do have an excellent youth policy (they beat us in the youth cup final a few seasons back)

it's probably more to do with Benitez having a touch of the Arsene Wengers


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> That's a pretty bad point, there have been loads as internetstalker points out. If  you are saying who has come through and been as good as Beckham, Scholes, Neville etc, I agree not as many but still plenty of first team players.



Exactly

and considering we're the best team in Europe, to be able to blood yourself some squad players is pretty good going


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice draw to the final methinks....3 weakest teams in our half of the draw....



waits for the inevitable fix comments


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 20, 2009)

What a fantastic draw, pleased with that. Really don't care about the fix comments. I reckon we are the strongest team alongside Barca so would not have feared a draw against 'pool, Chelsea or Bayern.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

You lot must be pissing your pants at avoiding your bogey team. Hot and cold balls from Uefa again.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

you couldn't of picked  em out yourself much better


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You lot must be pissing your pants at avoiding your bogey team.



West Ham???


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You lot must be pissing your pants at avoiding your bogey team. Hot and cold balls from Uefa again.



Not Liverpool's year I don't think. I'd fancy Chelsea to get through but either Liverpool or Chelsea to be beaten in the Semi Final.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad to see UEFA microwaving those balls again.  Benitez's head must of just exploded!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> o'shea, fletcher, wes brown, danny welbeck, johnny evans, f campbell, d gibson aswell as a load that weren't good enough for utd but are now playing prem football elsewhere such as greening, healy etc etc


Scholes and beckham made their debut in 95 so this wonderful club youth policy has given you how many regular first team players since then?


----------



## purplex (Mar 20, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Glad to see UEFA microwaving those balls again.  Benitez's head must of just exploded!



rooney approves


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Scholes and beckham made their debut in 95 so this wonderful club youth policy has given you how many regular first team players since then?



I don't know why i'm gonna bother trying to talk football with someone who doesn't have a clue, but hey ho you might learn something (are you American BTW??)

Utd currently have 16-20 out of 35 of their first team squad full of players brought through the ranks (depending on how you count it)

considering we're top of the league and the curent english, european and world champions, not to mention the league cup winners and still in the hunt for the CL and FA cups. Having 50% of your squad home grown is not bad at all!

if you look at the side that started our last cup final:
GK 12  Ben Foster 
RB 22  John O'Shea   
CB 23  Jonny Evans 
CB 5  Rio Ferdinand (c) 
LB 3  Patrice Evra 
RM 7  Cristiano Ronaldo   
CM 18  Paul Scholes   
CM 28  Darron Gibson    
LM 17  Nani 
CF 32  Carlos Tévez 
CF 19  Danny Welbeck 


5/11 players are products of our youth system

oh yeah we also have 2 of out youth team players out on loan at other premier league clubs!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I don't know why i'm gonna bother trying to talk football with someone who doesn't have a clue, but hey ho you might learn something (are you American BTW??)



Why won't you answer my question ffs, in the 14 years since scholes and beckham made their debut, how many first team regulars have come through from the youth side?


----------



## Zeppo (Mar 21, 2009)

WTF Fulham 1 nil up and Scholes sent off.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

Zeppo said:


> WTF Fulham 1 nil up and Scholes sent off.



Fucking hell, what were you thinking Paul?

Danny fucking Murphy.

Scousers wanking themselves into a coma.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why won't you answer my question ffs, in the 14 years since scholes and beckham made their debut, how many first team regulars have come through from the youth side?



With squad rotations nowadays what would you class as first team regular?

I'd say we have more "home grown" talent in our First Team squad than any other Premier League team.  IMHO.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

Heh heh. It's only hopeless Fulham mind, so you'll probably get away with it.

But still it'd be more than funny if Utd throw this season away. They look second best and probably have a slight complex after Liverpool thumped them at home. This ain't going to help. 

And if United piss their season away history may well record that Fergie's outburst was sign of him losing it and being rattled by Benitez.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

Be nice if we could string two passes together, let alone have a shot on goal.  It's going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

A comment on the beeb suggests that you're making Fulham look like Barcelona.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

a truly awful performance, don't get Fergies team selection, very odd, especially how Tevez and Rooney terrorised Fulham two weeks ago.

Scholes does like to take the head staggers every so often.

Rooney on in the second half.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

Ronaldo's acting like a petulant child and diving dramatically again. There's already enough sulk treatment without Rooney berating teammates in classless fashion.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

Why oh why wouldn't we have put out the team who dicked them in the cup and gave one of the best performances of this season?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2009)

2-0!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

4 yellows and a red for Utd. Rooney and Ronaldo spending more time gesticulating and protesting than playing. Are they cracking?


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

Pathetic but deserved.  Come on Villa.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

Kanda said:


> 2-0!



Heh heh. Like a carton of eggs dropped down five flights of stairs.

You'll lose or draw at best against Arsenal on your present top 6 form. Which means that this title race is still wide open, albeit that requires Liverpool to show some consistency, preferably with a quick Chelsea comeback for added pressure.


----------



## mack (Mar 21, 2009)

Heh Heh Heh


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Heh heh. Like a carton of eggs dropped down five flights of stairs.
> 
> *You'll* lose or draw at best against Arsenal on your present top 6 form. Which means that this title race is still wide open, albeit that requires Liverpool to show some consistency, preferably with a quick Chelsea comeback for added pressure.



Eh?

I support Yeovil Town, told you before


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 21, 2009)

Rooney sent off!

<has the warm glow coming from backing fulham at a whopping 10-1 on betfair yesterday> 

e2a: match over!


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

Great finish by Gera for the 2nd.  

Well done lads pissed away a nice lead in the Premier League, still 4 points to drop as well.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

Sales of Man Utd shirts in the Surrey area have dropped noticeably.


And Rooney's now gone and got himself sent off, the big angry spud. Fergie's worked marvels on his classy temperament then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

He's cracking up,
He's cracking up,
He's cracking,

Fergie's cracking up!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rooney's sending off was a joke, he threw the ball back to where the free kick was to be taken and got a booking for it, stupid fat cunt Dowd.

Game was lost in the first half, why Fergie went with that line up fuck only knows, Rooney was electric in the second half, United's most important player for sure.

Atleast spuds are doing us a favour, hopefully Viliians can become heroes tomorrow.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Sales of Man Utd shirts in the Surrey area have dropped noticeably.



<groan> never heard that one before... 

No complaints from me, playing like that we don't deserve to win the league.

Still 9 games to go though.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2009)

Haha, you're throwing it away.

Bout time that petulant little shit Rooney got sent off too. If Ronaldo's lunge hadn't been so poorly executed he would've gone too. Cracking up, baby, cracking up.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rooney's sending off was a joke, he threw the ball back to where the free kick was to be taken and got a booking for it, stupid fat cunt Dowd.
> 
> Game was lost in the first half, why Fergie went with that line up fuck only knows, Rooney was electric in the second half, United's most important player for sure.
> 
> Atleast spuds are doing us a favour, hopefully Viliians can become heroes tomorrow.



I suppose, *four one* reason or another you won't be posting here for another week or *two*!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rooney's sending off was a joke, the boy's a genius, he really is, he completely changed the game in the second half, his movement, passing and vision are amazing.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rooney's sending off was a joke, the boy's a genius, he really is, he completely changed the game in the second half, his movement, passing and vision are amazing.



Yep, really impressive. Matching winning player today.


----------



## purplex (Mar 21, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Eh?
> 
> I support Yeovil Town, told you before



splitter


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

But he's still a petulant child who wouldn't get booked so easily if he didn't spend half the game moaning and getting angry at teammates, opponents, refs and the corner flags until the ref's patience snaps. It's a bit of a mystery how him and Ronaldo don't get sent off more tbh. It may well come to bite them in the arse.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Yep, really impressive. Matching winning player today.



If he'd been on from the start he definitely would have been. 

Fergie has to take alot of the responsibility for that team selection.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> But he's still a petulant child who wouldn't get booked so easily if he didn't spend half the game moaning and getting angry at teammates, opponents, refs and the corner flags until the ref's patience snaps. It's a bit of a mystery how him and Ronaldo don't get sent off more tbh. It may well come to bite them in the arse.



did you watch the match, he had every right to get stuck into his team mates today, a kick in the arse is what they needed. He wasn't moaning at the ref, he simply threw the ball back to where the free kick was, sure it had a lot of frustration in it but it wasn't like he was throwing the ball away in anger. Dowd is a fat cunt.


----------



## purplex (Mar 21, 2009)

You cant win them all, has any united supporter ever claimed that we'd win every game? 
It's a blip and makes the title race interesting. 
Its not a problem. 
I still think we'll win the title either way, if we don't, we don't, you can't win it every year. 
<<comme ci comme ca>>


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh come on Mr Fanboy, Rooney's pretty much the same gobby cock in every game. He was pathetic, temperament wise, against Liverpool last game. Good player, but his discipline and self control sucks


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

'kin hell.  Here we go.  The ABU nation raise their glasses and start stroking their scrotums in a fevered frenzy...

Why a Yeovil Town fan cares about United I do not know?  We're not even in the same league, I know I couldn't give a flying fuck about your bunch of no-marks let alone post in a thread on the subject.

Be wary of getting carried away, two shockingly awful performances in a week indeed.  That's it.  It's not over yet by a long shot.  We're not Citeh.


----------



## Zeppo (Mar 21, 2009)

What's that coming over the hill...Liverpool Chelsea. Title race gets interesting.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Oh come on Mr Fanboy, Rooney's pretty much the same gobby cock in every game. He was pathetic, temperament wise, against Liverpool last game. Good player, but his discipline and self control sucks



he plays with passion, sometimes that spills into him doing something daft, though not today, (his first booking btw was a calm, calculated pull back for the team not anything rash) but more often than not it drives the team and leads him to play like a legend. Rooney never looks like he doesn't care and for a player of his ability and position is very refreshing, if he'd been on in the first half the rest of them wouldn't have dared played like they did.

anyway it's great that your only joy in football comes from being a sad ABU twat.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

Zeppo said:


> What's that coming over the hill...Liverpool Chelsea. Title race gets interesting.



chelsea are getting beat too.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> '
> Why a Yeovil Town fan cares about United I do not know?  We're not even in the same league, I know I couldn't give a flying fuck about your bunch of no-marks let alone post in a thread on the subject.



Heh. There's a man who misses a joke and the subtleties of language.

Even their own fans are losing it, turning on each other


----------



## purplex (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> he plays with passion, sometimes that spills into him doing something daft, though not today, (his first booking btw was a calm, calculated pull back for the team not anything rash) but more often than not it drives the team and leads him to play like a legend. Rooney never looks like he doesn't care and for a player of his ability and position is very refreshing, if he'd been on in the first half the rest of them wouldn't have dared played like they did.
> 
> anyway it's great that your only joy in football comes from being a sad ABU twat.



The england team could do with a few more players with the same passion as rooney. They might achieve something then. Not that I give a fuck about them myself.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

It's perfectly possible to be passionate and committed without acting like a haughty, uncontrolled child. The fact that he's a quality player doesn't excuse his histrionics and occasional lack of class.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> 'kin hell.  Here we go.  The ABU nation raise their glasses and start stroking their scrotums in a fevered frenzy...
> 
> Why a Yeovil Town fan cares about United I do not know?  We're not even in the same league, I know I couldn't give a flying fuck about your bunch of no-marks let alone post in a thread on the subject.
> 
> Be wary of getting carried away, two shockingly awful performances in a week indeed.  That's it.  It's not over yet by a long shot.  We're not Citeh.



All I done was post the scoreline, I was a bit shocked when I saw it. What the fuck is your problem? I haven't slated Man U or got involved in any of these arguments. Cock the fuck off you silly fucking child.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

It's not passion, he has never grown out of throwing his ickle toys out of the pram, that's what it is.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's perfectly possible to be passionate and committed without acting like a haughty, uncontrolled child. The fact that he's a quality player doesn't excuse his histrionics and occasional lack of class.


have you checked under histronics and lack of class in illustrated dictionaries?


----------



## purplex (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's perfectly possible to be passionate and committed without acting like a haughty, uncontrolled child. The fact that he's a quality player doesn't excuse his histrionics and occasional lack of class.



Haughty, uncontrolled child, what a berk you are. No really. Get a grip.
If he was playing for any other club he'd be lauded for the passion he shows and the fact he's the most honest player in the league. 
Genius often comes with minor foibles.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh come on, Fergie pretty much wrote the book on lack of class. Yes, he's sly at encouraging the siege mentality but he's thrown his toys out of the pram to the extent when he's banned both the Beeb and Utd's own MUTV station from interviews at times. And the downside is that sometimes his team play with a misguided, angry sense that the world's against them and that they should protest at every thing.

I've still got visions of the silence for the Munich anniversary. So classy was Fergie that he couldn't even take his gum out and stop chewing like a demented cow for even a minute.


----------



## purplex (Mar 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not passion, he has never grown out of throwing his ickle toys out of the pram, that's what it is.



do you feel you life is worthless, going nowhere, out of control, call our helpline on 0151 263 2361 and you too could experience the joys of winning nothing


----------



## purplex (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Oh come on, Fergie pretty much wrote the book on lack of class. Yes, he's sly at encouraging the siege mentality but he's thrown his toys out of the pram to the extent when he's banned both the Beeb and Utd's own MUTV station from interviews at times. And the downside is that sometimes his team play with a misguided, angry sense that the world's against them and that they should protest at every thing.
> 
> I've still got visions of the silence for the Munich anniversary. So classy was Fergie that he couldn't even take his gum out and stop chewing like a demented cow for even a minute.



youre obsessed, I know your type.


----------



## chilango (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## internetstalker (Mar 21, 2009)

oh dear

did i not like that result


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rooney's sending off was a joke, the boy's a genius, he really is, he completely changed the game in the second half, his movement, passing and vision are amazing.



He's a genius - but also petulant.


----------



## agricola (Mar 21, 2009)

purplex said:


> Haughty, uncontrolled child, what a berk you are. No really. Get a grip.
> If he was playing for any other club he'd be lauded for the passion he shows and the fact he's the most honest player in the league.
> Genius often comes with minor foibles.



You are talking utter shite, as usual.  Screaming obscenities at referees and trying to cripple opponents is not displaying passion, and he isnt even the most honest player in your team of cheats, divers and chinless ground-fucking twats - never mind the league.

As for Ferguson, he has more class than Benitez - but that is hardly a difficult bar to jump over.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 21, 2009)

Had a feeling that were going to happen today...needs to be a blip and have to win the game in hand, still rather be in Utd's position though looking at the run in they are not making it easy for themselves.....f*ck reignites the neutrals interest...gonna go get more drunk


----------



## N_igma (Mar 21, 2009)

Interesting result, United are still favourites but if we can win the rest of our games which is a hard task admittantly then I think we'll be in with a shot. Can see this going down to the wire.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> You are talking utter shite, as usual.  Screaming obscenities at referees and trying to cripple opponents is not displaying passion, and he isnt even the most honest player in your team of cheats, divers and chinless ground-fucking twats - never mind the league.
> 
> As for Ferguson, he has more class than Benitez - but that is hardly a difficult bar to jump over.



Ha ha ha ha, sounds like you hate us more and enjoy seeing us loose rather than seeing your own team win.

"team of cheats".   Jealousy will get you no where my dear boy.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> did you watch the match, he had every right to get stuck into his team mates today, a kick in the arse is what they needed. He wasn't moaning at the ref, he simply threw the ball back to where the free kick was, sure it had a lot of frustration in it but it wasn't like he was throwing the ball away in anger. Dowd is a fat cunt.



Simply throwing it back my arse. More with stupid aggression and not a teammate remotely near. I can understand Fergie being deliberately myopic but plastic muppets calling the ref a cunt and throwing their toys out of the pram seems more ridiculous somehow.

Wonder how Ronaldo stayed on tbh, with such pathetic and persistent moaning. If Utd had shown more class and control throughout it would have been easier for the ref to overlook Rooney's stupidity, but they got the cards their attitude deserved.


----------



## agricola (Mar 21, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Ha ha ha ha, sounds like you hate us more and enjoy seeing us loose rather than seeing your own team win.
> 
> "team of cheats".   Jealousy will get you no where my dear boy.



How on earth can you extrapolate that from one post?  

As it happens, I would rather Utd lost except when they play the shite, when I would prefer that Utd won.  I would much rather Everton won than either of the two others winning.

As for team of cheats, it is fairly clearly demonstrated by your players antics - to say nothing of your manager, who is even now complaining about both sendings off.  Yes, thats *both*.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2009)

Will be interesting to see how they cope when Ronaldo leaves. Seems about half the games now he doesn't give a toss about the team, and just goes for individual glory or whines all match. Wonder if he's even a help anymore.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 21, 2009)

Ronaldo should have got a yellow for disset so was lucky he stayed on the pitch. 

I like Rooney, lots of passion and flair and throwing the ball like that is something I'd do playing in my 5-a-side league but a Premiership player should show more maturity. 

Scholes is just a banana tbf.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> your manager, who is even now complaining about both sendings off.



Manager in not criticizing players in public shocker.


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Manager in not criticizing players in public shocker.


 Yes, managers tend to do that- but only to a degree. Only a complete fuckwit could possibly complain about Scholes' sending off. I can't think of any other manager who would even contemplate doing so. Not even Wenger or Benitez.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 22, 2009)

T & P said:


> I can't think of any other manager who would even contemplate doing so. Not even Wenger or Benitez.



Wenger wouldn't have seen the incident.


----------



## purplex (Mar 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> You are talking utter shite, as usual.  Screaming obscenities at referees and trying to cripple opponents is not displaying passion, and he isnt even the most honest player in your team of cheats, divers and chinless ground-fucking twats - never mind the league.
> 
> As for Ferguson, he has more class than Benitez - but that is hardly a difficult bar to jump over.



Are you Stoke, cause thats the kind of brainless shit those deluded cunts come out with it, youre in fine company there mr. bitter.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

Well played losers. Fuck the quintuple, let's talk about the WOBBLE! Last week you were expected to be 10 points clear with a game in hand. The difference could be one point tomorrow. LMAO 

By the way, Porto are a lot better than Fulham.


----------



## purplex (Mar 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well played losers. Fuck the quintuple, let's talk about the WOBBLE! Last week you were expected to be 10 points clear with a game in hand. The difference could be one point tomorrow. LMAO
> 
> By the way, Porto are a lot better than Fulham.



If I hadnt seen such riches 
I could live with being poor


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

purplex said:


> If I hadnt seen such riches
> I could live with being poor



Oh sit down.

Glad to see your team is hitting form at just the right time. 6 goals conceded and 3 red cards in 2 games. Thank fuck for an international break eh?


----------



## purplex (Mar 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Oh sit down.
> 
> Glad to see your team is hitting form at just the right time. 6 goals conceded and 3 red cards in 2 games. Thank fuck for an international break eh?



The cushion made us complacent, its a fairly common phenomenon,


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well played losers. Fuck the quintuple, let's talk about the WOBBLE! Last week you were expected to be 10 points clear with a game in hand. The difference could be one point tomorrow. LMAO
> 
> By the way, Porto are a lot better than Fulham.



I think my Giddyometer is about to explode...


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> I think my Giddyometer is about to explode...



Read this and it probably will

Funny as fuck.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh dear. Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rooney's sending off was a joke, the boy's a genius, he really is, he completely changed the game in the second half, his movement, passing and vision are amazing.



The referee's job is to give no consideration to any of that.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> The referee's job is to give no consideration to any of that.



did I say it was?

the ref however shouldn't be sending players off for throwing the ball back to the area the free kick was to be taken from because he looked a bit pissed off when doing so. Apparently that fat fuck egotistical fuck Dowd assumed Rooney was throwing it at him, narcissistic knob, Rooney was pissed off at his team mates for being muppets and not taking the kick from the proper place in the first place.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> did I say it was?
> 
> the ref however shouldn't be sending players off for throwing the ball back to the area the free kick was to be taken from because he looked a bit pissed off when doing so. Apparently that fat fuck egotistical fuck Dowd assumed Rooney was throwing it at him, narcissistic knob, Rooney was pissed off at his team mates for being muppets and not taking the kick from the proper place in the first place.



it was a second booking not a sending off.


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 22, 2009)

if he was spraying the ball all over the shop as a result of throwing it in frustration, I think that's a fair yellow. I don't think it mattered where the referee was.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> if he was spraying the ball all over the shop as a result of throwing it in frustration, I think that's a fair yellow. I don't think it mattered where the referee was.



can't you go stick your chin in David Ickes ball sack...

Rooney didn't spray the ball anywhere he threw it back to the area the free kick was meant to be taken from, how on earth is that a yellow, or is looking rather pissed off whilst doing something a bookable offense under the new Respect campaign?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> it was a second booking not a sending off.



it was a sending off as a result of a second booking, a booking that was absurd and based on fat Dowd's own daft self importance.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it was a sending off as a result of a second booking, a booking that was absurd and based on fat Dowd's own daft self importance.



why is the weight of the referee relevant?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 22, 2009)

shit and bugger

2 defeats on the spin, right at squeaky bum time, Liverpool hitting to form

only 1 point in front (with a game in hand mind) and suspensions for Vidic, scholes & the boy Roon!


gotta keep believing!!


----------



## Bomber (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so happy to see The Shit belly flopping !! Ronaldo yet again showing himself for the spoilt little twat he really is! How easy is jug ears to wind up ?  Made me laugh when one of the prawn sarnie munchers with her ever present, ever flashing camera actually got a snap of carrot top being sent off !!  Hilarious !! Well done Liverpool today btw !! Oh & come on Porto !!


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rooney didn't spray the ball anywhere he threw it back to the area the free kick was meant to be taken from, how on earth is that a yellow, or is looking rather pissed off whilst doing something a bookable offense under the new Respect campaign?


Do you really think there was no petulance or frustration in his throw, which missed all his team mates?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

Bomber said:


> I'm so happy to see The Shit belly flopping !! Ronaldo yet again showing himself for the spoilt little twat he really is! How easy is jug ears to wind up ?  Made me laugh when one of the prawn sarnie munchers with her ever present, ever flashing camera actually got a snap of carrot top being sent off !!  Hilarious !! Well done Liverpool today btw !! Oh & come on Porto !!



Quality post


----------



## Kanda (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Do you really think there was no petulance or frustration in his throw, which missed all his team mates?



It ended up  at Johhny Evans feet. Try watching it again.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Do you really think there was no petulance or frustration in his throw, which missed all his team mates?



I imagine your grip on the rules of football is in line with the rest of your grip on reality because there is absolutely no rule against players being frustrated. As Kanda also points out the ball landed directly at Evans feet where the free kick was to be taken from, of course you probably think that was a hologram ball and the real one hit the ref in the face.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> why is the weight of the referee relevant?



because he's a prick.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> As Kanda also points out the ball landed directly at Evans feet where the free kick was to be taken from,



Nah it didn't actually. It landed at his feet about 10 yards behind where the free kick was meant to be taken from.


----------



## Maltin (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I imagine your grip on the rules of football is in line with the rest of your grip on reality because there is absolutely no rule against players being frustrated. As Kanda also points out the ball landed directly at Evans feet where the free kick was to be taken from, of course you probably think that was a hologram ball and the real one hit the ref in the face.


I think it is your grip on the rules of football that is lacking.



"A player is cautioned and shown the yellow card if he commits any of the following seven offences:
is guilty of unsporting behaviour"
The aggression with which Rooney threw the ball can easily be construed as unsporting.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

Maltin said:


> I think it is your grip on the rules of football that is lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well by your logic any fucking thing could be a bookable offence, what next booking for kicking the ball a bit hard at the keeper, looking frustrated after a miss, giving a team mate a bollocking for doing something stupid?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2009)

had it been his first booking you wouldnt have cared.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> had it been his first booking you wouldnt have cared.



well i'd have thought it wank, but yeah funny enough people care more when thinks have larger consequences, is such a banal observation really worth posting?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well i'd have thought it wank, but yeah funny enough people care more when thinks have larger consequences, is such a banal observation really worth posting?



you were losing 1-0 at the time.  what larger consequences?


----------



## agricola (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well i'd have thought it wank, but yeah funny enough people care more when thinks have larger consequences, is such a banal observation really worth posting?



given that you have filled the last couple of pages with banal observations, yes.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> you were losing 1-0 at the time.  what larger consequences?



getting sent off and furthermore a match ban, also United were 2-0 down. There is also the fact that the decision was just petty and typical of that fat fuck Dowd, the fact Dowd was willing to do so when a booking meant a sending off goes to show he's a grade a limelight loving twat.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> given that you have filled the last couple of pages with banal observations, yes.



what banal observations where they and furthermore if they were banal how come I've had to argue them out with various fuckwits?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> getting sent off and furthermore a match ban, also United were 2-0 down. There is also the fact that the decision was just petty and typical of that fat fuck Dowd, the fact Dowd was willing to do so when a booking meant a sending off goes to show he's a grade a limelight loving twat.



its not a fact it's your opinion.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> its not a fact it's your opinion.



You asserted I wouldn't care if it was a 1st booking, I am making the case as to why the fact it was a second booking is pretty important, in doing so I assume certain opinions as facts to show how they are affected by a different context ie being a second booking.


----------



## agricola (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> what banal observations where they and furthermore if they were banal how come I've had to argue them out with various fuckwits?



Its all of your posts where you were arguing "them out with various fuckwits". 

Both sendings off were correct.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> Its all of your posts where you were arguing "them out with various fuckwits".
> 
> Both sendings off were correct.



so if my posts were banal then surely they are common place or uninteresting obvious observations. The observation that someone would care more about a booking when it leads to a sending off is banal because it is so obvious to be have no point saying.

Now you might think I'm talking shite and disagree with me but to say my posts were banal in such a sense is to contradict yourself.


----------



## agricola (Mar 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> so if my posts were banal then surely they are common place or uninteresting obvious observations. The observation that someone would care more about a booking when it leads to a sending off is banal because it is so obvious to be have no point saying.
> 
> Now you might think I'm talking shite and disagree with me but to say my posts were banal in such a sense is to contradict yourself.



you being myopically in denial about the blatant and obvious sins of a random man utd player is both common place and uninteresting, hence banal.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> you being myopically in denial about the blatant and obvious sins of a random man utd player is both common place and uninteresting, hence banal.



so did he throw the ball back to the area where the free kick was to be taken or not. I mean I want to discuss the actual events, you on the other hand make no argument and are quite obviously  motivated for a misguided loathing of a kids whose talents has kept your club from going into administration, youse should make a statue of the lad instead of acting like classless spurned lovers.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You asserted I wouldn't care if it was a 1st booking, I am making the case as to why the fact it was a second booking is pretty important, in doing so I assume certain opinions as facts to show how they are affected by a different context ie being a second booking.



you think second bookings should be treated differently from first bookings?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 23, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> you think second bookings should be treated differently from first bookings?



are you actually retarded?

I think that refs tend to give more thought to second bookings than first ones because of the differing consequences and as such tend to require a higher level of certainty than a 1st yellow. 

Do I think they should be treated differently after this certainty is adjudged, no of course not.

Neither does peoples differing levels of annoyance towards first and second yellows mean they should be treated differently.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> are you actually retarded?
> 
> I think that refs tend to give more thought to second bookings than first ones because of the differing consequences and as such tend to require a higher level of certainty than a 1st yellow.
> 
> ...



god you're one thick as pig shit irish fucking dick head. get off these boards or i will have to hunt your skinny ass down and beat you around the head with a giant can of stella


----------



## Dandred (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone better call the waaaaubalnce for revol68!!








He's going to explode soon!!!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 23, 2009)

Is Revol still being a deluded muppet and claiming that Rooney didn't deserve to get a second yellow for slinging the ball back at nobody in particular as fast, stupidly and aggressively as he could?

Honestly the little felcher just reads what Fergie think and repeats it angrily as the 'truth', right down to the 'youses.' It's some of the most deluded tragic fanboy arse-tongueing that you'll ever see, particularly given that the little jumped-up tike hasn't even been to a live Utd game. He's probably got a dressing up box and a Fergie outfit for those big armchair games.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> so did he throw the ball back to the area where the free kick was to be taken or not.


yes, with aggression and petulance. hence the yellow card

next


oh by the way <points and laughs> sorry i'm late


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

> "But there's no point talking about the referee - we didn't play well enough in the first half and that's why we lost."



Classic AF


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 23, 2009)

Lets be fair (coz most of you never are)

Scholes sending off was a stone waller

I thought Roony's first booking was a tad harsh and for the second one. there is no doubt he was being petulant, however he was throwing the ball back to where the free kick should of being taken. whether he mwant to or not only he knows and you should also take into account Giggs had taken the free kick about 10 yards to the left of where Roon threw the ball to. I am a firm beleiver in the fact that Pro footballers should act a bit more proffesional and hold it down in frustrating situations, Rooney is one of the worst for this too, I love him but he acts a cock sometimes!. Footy could take a lot from Rugby

All this is by the by anyway coz we were 2-0 down and beaten by the better side (on the day)

Lets move on and look to the next game, coz that better be a win

Can the lot of you stop acting like argumentative cocks now please


----------



## Rollem (Mar 23, 2009)

if you wanna be fair, i'd say brad friedel's sending off was a lot harsher than rooneys

the majority of the man u team were in danger of losing their heads. rooney  did and paid the price. ronaldo is lucky he didnt follow


----------



## tarannau (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't think people are people that argumentative. With the exception of Revol, who's jumping up and down on an ickle trampoline and shouting 'fucking' and 'retard' a lot as usual, most people seem to believe that Rooney's cards were merited. Given the conduct of the Utd players the second booking was more than understandable - if anything Ronaldo was lucky to still be on, the whingeing precious shitbag.

Fair enough?


----------



## Rollem (Mar 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> if anything Ronaldo was lucky to still be on, the whingeing precious shitbag.


oh but how fiunny was it when the ref gave him a right bollocking, warning him he'd had enoguh and would send him off next incident, and ronaldo had his hands behind his back, giving it his best innocent face, and looking all teary after


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I don't think people are people that argumentative. With the exception of Revol, who's jumping up and down on an ickle trampoline and shouting 'fucking' and 'retard' a lot as usual, most people seem to believe that Rooney's cards were merited. Given the conduct of the Utd players the second booking was more than understandable - if anything Ronaldo was lucky to still be on, the whingeing precious shitbag.
> 
> Fair enough?



I agree about Ronaldo, but I think Ref's should come down hard on that sort of thing, and lets face Utd used to be the worst back in the Keane days and we aint much better now TBF

Rooney card was merited. When I saw it I thought 'cock! He's off'  It's only when you look at the replay  that you realise he was throwing it to where the free kick was being taken. But we were beaten by then anyway, so who fooking cares


It's not the first or last time Rooney will act like a spoilt brat and get sent off


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 23, 2009)

Rollem said:


> oh but how fiunny was it when the ref gave him a right bollocking, warning him he'd had enoguh and would send him off next incident, and ronaldo had his hands behind his back, giving it his best innocent face, and looking all teary after





I lolled at the hands behind the back!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I agree about Ronaldo, but I think Ref's should come down hard on that sort of thing, and lets face Utd used to be the worst back in the Keane days and we aint much better now TBF
> 
> Rooney card was merited. When I saw it I thought 'cock! He's off'  It's only when you look at the replay  that you realise he was throwing it to where the free kick was being taken. But we were beaten by then anyway, so who fooking cares
> 
> ...



Fair enough


The thing that gets me is the way that certain graceless fans, take Revol here, just parrot what Fergie says. It's understable for the manager at the ground to delude themselves or speak out tactically, but it's advanced muppetry to act like Utd and Rooney were sinned against. And particualrly daft to start calling the referee a 'fat cunt' because he had the temerity to rightly send people off. Calling the ref self-important just took the biscuit - perhaps Utd would be better advised to stop acting like whingeing primadonnas throughout, show some respect and get on with the game. Take some responsibility

It's comedy armchair plastic fans like that who make United one of the most disliked clubs in the world. And when they're as daft and aggressive as Revol you can't really blame folks for reacting.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 23, 2009)

thoguht phelan was a bit lame afterwards, saying that "you need to be in control of the game, not just the players, but the officals too" same old united, always gotta have a dig


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 23, 2009)

Same as most managers/assistants Rollem to be fair but I agree with you in this instance. Very poor performance, no complaints about the result or the red cards. We look shaken and disturbed by the Liverpool result and they are on fire now. It's going to be very very tight, I still think we'll do it but fair play to Liverpool it's their form that I think has shaken us. The only good thing is that i think it's down to us or Liverpool now as Chelsea have lost their opportunity. 

Utd fans know better than most what momentum at this stage of the season counts for....and it's not with us right now.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 23, 2009)

At least Mr Ferguson is handling the pressure well.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 23, 2009)

eh the rooney sending off is hardly an excuse ffs, it was 2-0 when it happened so the idea that those who think his second yellow was undeserved are trying to get an awful united performance off the hook are really talking balls.

lets get it straight, the first half performance was one of the worst I've seen in years from Manchester United, utter shite, the second half performance when Rooney came on was much improved, great even. However no one things United deserved anything but defeat from that game, no one things Scholes shouldn't have been sent off, however none of this changes the fact that Rooney's second yellow was utter shite and based on the refs own misguided self importance in assuming Rooney was aiming the ball at him in frustration at his decision, it was patently clear  that Rooney threw it back to area it was to be taken (and too those who claim it didn't go to any player, well it went straight to Evans feet, check your glassses) and his evident frustration was towards Giggs who seemed to have forgotten where the fuck his brains and balls had went for 90 minutes.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> no one things Scholes shouldn't have been sent off.


 With the notable exception of Alex Ferguson


----------



## revol68 (Mar 23, 2009)

T & P said:


> With the notable exception of Alex Ferguson



I think he was saying that sometimes players get away with handballs cos the ref doesn't see it, he didn't say he thought Scholes sending off was unjust ffs.


----------



## agricola (Mar 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I think he was saying that sometimes players get away with handballs cos the ref doesn't see it, he didn't say he thought Scholes sending off was unjust ffs.



Ah, the doublethink of the manc:



> But wait. Did the most experienced manager in the business really try to argue that Phil Dowd could have let off Scholes? "He could have easily not given it," Ferguson claimed in a demonstration of how football managers see the game how they want to see it and to heck with the facts. His disclaimer was a classic. "But it's Phil Dowd, so what do you expect?"



from here



> But Ferguson was unhappy with both the sendings-off by referee Phil Dowd.
> 
> Scholes handled on the line, allowing Danny Murphy to give Fulham the first-half lead from the spot, but Ferguson felt the official could have spared his veteran. "But that's Phil Dowd for you," he complained.



from here


----------



## tarannau (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, it was Phil Dowd's fault that Scholes leapt up to catch the ball. 

And entirely the ref's fault that Rooney couldn't throw the ball back in a less aggressive fashion. Dowd probably had a remote control that compelled 
Rooney kick things in uncontrolled anger on the way off the pitch too.

Dick(s)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> however none of this changes the fact that Rooney's second yellow was utter shite and based on the refs own misguided self importance in assuming Rooney was aiming the ball at him in frustration at his decision, it was patently clear  that Rooney threw it back to area it was to be taken (and too those who claim it didn't go to any player, well it went straight to Evans feet, check your glassses) and his evident frustration was towards Giggs who seemed to have forgotten where the fuck his brains and balls had went for 90 minutes.


ffs


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyway!!

Utd V Villa??


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 24, 2009)

Villa are on a shocking run...I am concerned that they can't carry on their freefall for too much longer...but then we can't either...concerned it looks like a draw. 

I think it's a must win in terms of the team's confidence.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 24, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Villa are on a shocking run...I am concerned that they can't carry on their freefall for too much longer...but then we can't either...concerned it looks like a draw.
> 
> I think it's a must win in terms of the team's confidence.



If Liverpool beat Fulham and Utd draw with Villa, Utd would be a point behind with a game in hand. Anything could happen then.

Will Liverpool beat Fulham though? Probably not. But then again I was expecting a draw v Villa on Sunday and look what happened. Utd are either going to come out fighting and give Villa a hiding or they will get nervous. Another wobble for Utd in two weekends time and it really would be squeaky bum time.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If Liverpool beat Fulham and Utd draw with Villa, Utd would be a point behind with a game in hand. Anything could happen then.
> 
> Will Liverpool beat Fulham though? Probably not. But then again I was expecting a draw v Villa on Sunday and look what happened. Utd are either going to come out fighting and give Villa a hiding or they will get nervous. Another wobble for Utd in two weekends time and it really would be squeaky bum time.



Agreed that's the way I see it as well. I think the Fulham game will be a real test for Liverpool as Fulham will be full of confidence but unfortunately I still expect Liverpool to win but it might be a bit tighter than their recent results. Funny how things shift so quickly...could be a great finish to the season.


----------



## rorymac (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm amazed by the Rooney sending off in that it was a blatant red card .. if you were a referee and let him off with that you'd be ashamed to think back on it.
Fantastic player iffy character !


----------



## Biffo (Mar 24, 2009)

rorymac said:


> I'm amazed by the Rooney sending off in that it was a blatant red card .. if you were a referee and let him off with that you'd be ashamed to think back on it.
> Fantastic player iffy character !



He's been getting away with aggresive petulent rants at refs for far too long. The fact that Dowd correctly booked him for chucking his teddy (and the ball) on Saturday surprised me to be honest. He was becoming untouchable by refs (apart from his red in Europe for clapping his yellow) but he finally got touched. Ooh err


----------



## big eejit (Mar 25, 2009)

United's massive debts now at mercy of the market

The discovery that this debt in Manchester United is now a commodity on the screens of City traders drives home the still-staggering facts of the takeover. Here was a great, pre-eminent football club that prided itself on being well-run, owed not a penny to anybody, financed Sir Alex Ferguson's awesome achievements and rebuilt Old Trafford entirely with cash, yet was loaded up with £667m of debt, massively more than any other football club ever, solely to pay for the Glazer family, whom nobody wanted, to take over the club.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2009/mar/25/manchester-united-debt-glazers-david-conn


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> getting sent off and furthermore a match ban, also United were 2-0 down. There is also the fact that the decision was just petty and typical of that fat fuck Dowd, the fact Dowd was willing to do so when a booking meant a sending off goes to show he's a grade a limelight loving twat.



QFT


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 25, 2009)

big eejit said:


> United's massive debts now at mercy of the market
> 
> The discovery that this debt in Manchester United is now a commodity on the screens of City traders drives home the still-staggering facts of the takeover. Here was a great, pre-eminent football club that prided itself on being well-run, owed not a penny to anybody, financed Sir Alex Ferguson's awesome achievements and rebuilt Old Trafford entirely with cash, yet was loaded up with £667m of debt, massively more than any other football club ever, solely to pay for the Glazer family, whom nobody wanted, to take over the club.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2009/mar/25/manchester-united-debt-glazers-david-conn



Great article, Conn spot on as usual. 

I thought...



> Certainly the Premier League will argue there is nothing at all wrong with what the Glazers did to United, a club built by generations of working-class supporters, and by players paid a maximum wage, many of whom auctioned off their medals in later life as the only way to finance a decent retirement.



summed up the whole depressing affair very well.







LUHG - Cunts etc.


----------



## purplex (Mar 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If Liverpool beat Fulham and Utd draw with Villa, Utd would be a point behind with a game in hand. Anything could happen then.
> 
> Will Liverpool beat Fulham though? Probably not. But then again I was expecting a draw v Villa on Sunday and look what happened. Utd are either going to come out fighting and give Villa a hiding or they will get nervous. Another wobble for Utd in two weekends time and it really would be squeaky bum time.



As the liverpool roundabout keeps on turning...


----------



## Biffo (Mar 28, 2009)

purplex said:


> As the liverpool roundabout keeps on turning...


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


>



Never seen in Liverpool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19 years.


----------



## aylee (Mar 29, 2009)

That's some quality photoshopping.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 29, 2009)

aylee said:


> That's some quality photoshopping.



Courtesy of RAWK. There is some genius stuff on there.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 30, 2009)

Biffo said:


>



That was funny when it was Argentina in the world cup!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 4, 2009)

So Vidic, Scholes and Rooney suspended. Berbatov and Anderson injured. Ferdinand not 100%. Tevez jet-lagged. Ronaldo off to Madrid again. Giggs balding. Villa smarting from a humping at Anfield. Tomorow could be interesting.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 5, 2009)

get in there Rolly!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 5, 2009)

Gary Neville, and Paul Scholes incidentally, are so past it it's funny.

Also, Carrick has to be the most overrated player around. The guy is absolutely woeful under pressure, and would never get away with it if most teams didn't lie down and take it against United.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazing how many non Man Utd supporters post on this thread! 

Neville does indeed looks woeful today, disagree completely on carrick though he has had a marvellous season. 

We are struggling at the moment, no doubt.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Gary Neville, and Paul Scholes incidentally, are so past it it's funny.
> 
> Also, Carrick has to be the most overrated player around. The guy is absolutely woeful under pressure, and would never get away with it if most teams didn't lie down and take it against United.



Scholes can still do a job in games Unite will dominate.

You are so talking shit about Carrick though. Did you not see him against Inter in the San Siro?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 5, 2009)

Carrick certainly has the eye for the pass, and he does really well against teams that let him play. Against good teams, he goes AWOL. Maybe he's had a couple good games, I can't think of any, but he's had so many pitiful ones he has some making up to do.

Re Inter: They weren't a good team in the first half at the San Siro. Didn't notice Carrick there anyway though, he was playing? I only remember that defender (Chivu was it?) make a complete arse of himself for 45 minutes.

Odd how people are so polarised on Carrick. Curious.

Re Scholes: Ya sure, though he should only play as a sub when the up-and-comers aren't able to do it. Starting him is just madness.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Carrick certainly has the eye for the pass, and he does really well against teams that let him play. Against good teams, he goes AWOL. Maybe he's had a couple good games, I can't think of any, but he's had so many pitiful ones he has some making up to do.



We obviously watch completely different games then, as this strikes me as complete nonsense, or perhaps you don't watch Man Utd much?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Carrick certainly has the eye for the pass, and he does really well against teams that let him play. Against good teams, he goes AWOL. Maybe he's had a couple good games, I can't think of any, but he's had so many pitiful ones he has some making up to do.



Yeah poor teams like the Italian champions, so poor the Italian press were wanking on about him for the next week.

Any games where he's been poor I think you could say the team in general were poor.

Anyone who doubts Carricks class is a muppet who understands fuck all about football.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 5, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> We obviously watch completely different games then, as this strikes me as complete nonsense, or perhaps you don't watch Man Utd much?



I watch the big games, which is where I'm criticising him.

@revol68: Like that Capello guy who took ages to play Carrick, and got let down bigtime by him against Spain? Yeah, knows nothing about football, right.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah poor teams like the Italian champions, so poor the Italian press were wanking on about him for the next week.
> 
> Any games where he's been poor I think you could say the team in general were poor.
> 
> Anyone who doubts Carricks class is a muppet who understands fuck all about football.



Inter are shit. Even Liverpool beat them home and away last season.

By the way, YOUSE are looking shit today too.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Odd how people are so polarised on Carrick. Curious.



Polarised?

Do go on. I know of no-one who's labelled him crap, and I'd be interested to read the opinions of those who had.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2009)

Come on Villa!!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I watch the big games, which is where I'm criticising him.
> 
> @revol68: Like that Capello guy who took ages to play Carrick, and got let down bigtime by him against Spain? Yeah, knows nothing about football, right.



okay well what big game was he poor in then, poorer than the team in general? How did he let anyone down against Spain, he was playing in a piecemeal team thrown together for a meaningless friendly.

What about against Roma last year or the year before that. Again you seem to overlook the Inter game. I would say that United have been poor in a good few big games this season but I see no reason why Carrick should be singled out.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I watch the big games, which is where I'm criticising him.
> 
> @revol68: Like that Capello guy who took ages to play Carrick, and got let down bigtime by him against Spain? Yeah, knows nothing about football, right.



We will have to agree to disagree then. Although it does make me smile when teams begin to go on a bad run of games how quickly opposition supporters will make sweeping statements like the one you have above. It discredits many of the other valid points you make. Whether you appreciate the finer qaulities of what Carrick brings to the United team who have, along with Liverpool, been the best team in England and in the top 3 teams in Europe this year or not there is no doubt in my mind he has had an excellent season. 

There you go, it would be a bit like Liverpool losing a couple of games and me going on about how rubbish Alonso is, but then I woudn't I suppose.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Inter are shit. Even Liverpool beat them home and away last season.
> 
> By the way, YOUSE are looking shit today too.



Indeed we do, disjointed nervy, not good...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Inter are shit. Even Liverpool beat them home and away last season.
> 
> By the way, YOUSE are looking shit today too.



youse beat ten men with twelve in both legs.

Someone saying Carrick is shit is like the dickheads who underrate Alonso because he's no so obviously spectacular.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2009)

Carrick is great just not a great defensive midfielder. In fact a fairly rubbish defensive midfielder. He needs someone like a hargreeves or a scott parker or wahetver to do the dirty stuff while he does the glorious passes and generally quarter backs the attack.

He is alonso or xavi(but no where near as good as xavi) who need mascherano or keita(or someone better preferably) so that they can play properly.

I have a few mates who really don't rate carrick and it is beacuse he can't tackle and you hardly notice him most of the time. Both fair criticisms i reckon.


dave


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2009)

How much you wankers paid off the linesmen?


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 5, 2009)

Fuck - 2-1.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2009)

Utd 1 Villa 2

Drink, revol et al must be wondering what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2009)

Get in


----------



## Discordia (Apr 5, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> We will have to agree to disagree then. Although it does make me smile when teams begin to go on a bad run of games how quickly opposition supporters will make sweeping statements like the one you have above.


It was just a quick comment. He's a good player against teams that defend all day (most of the league), but his inability to play under pressure makes him rubbish in big games.


> It discredits many of the other valid points you make. Whether you appreciate the finer qaulities of what Carrick brings to the United team who have, along with Liverpool, been the best team in England and in the top 3 teams in Europe this year or not there is no doubt in my mind he has had an excellent season.


I do appreciate his qualities, and if I were managing United I would play him in pretty much every game except against the top 6. He's a good distributor against teams that don't bother pressuring him, which is the majority of games a top team has to play.


> There you go, it would be a bit like Liverpool losing a couple of games and me going on about how rubbish Alonso is, but then I woudn't I suppose.


I would say that if a) I could stand watching shit on a stick and b) he was exposed in some way. 

I just commented on Neville & Carrick because their weaknesses are busy being displayed. Like James Milner is displaying how completely useless he is.




			
				kained&able said:
			
		

> Carrick is great just not a great defensive midfielder. In fact a fairly rubbish defensive midfielder. He needs someone like a hargreeves or a scott parker or wahetver to do the dirty stuff while he does the glorious passes and generally quarter backs the attack.


A fair point, perhaps Carrick wouldn't look so poor if Ferguson would stop playing 4-4-2 without a defensive midfielder..


> He is alonso or xavi(but no where near as good as xavi) who need mascherano or keita(or someone better preferably) so that they can play properly.


He's the same type of player, certainly, but watch Xavi play with opponents around him. He's so much better at it it's not funny.


> I have a few mates who really don't rate carrick and it is beacuse he can't tackle and you hardly notice him most of the time. Both fair criticisms i reckon.
> 
> 
> dave


To clarify, my saying he's complete rubbish was over the top, I just think he has a fatal weakness against top teams.

Also: lol@united. Bet Porto twist the knife now


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

well its obvious what's goin on, the defence is fucking awful.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2009)

Getting desperate, bring on a 17 year old virgin


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2009)

You have to think that, based on recent performances, Ferguson will bite Real's hands off if they do approach him with £75 million for Ronaldo.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 5, 2009)

Really wishing we received the post match manager interviews now  Should be most entertaining.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 5, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Getting desperate, bring on a 17 year old virgin



you werent so lucky at 17 were ya?  Imagine playing for 1st team Man U


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2009)

what.a. goal.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2009)

3-2, 17 year old scores in injury time to hand Utd the win.  

If Utd do win the league this will be where it was won.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

softybabe said:


> you werent so lucky at 17 were ya?  Imagine playing for 1st team Man U



oh he's a fucking legend!!!!!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2009)

cocksuckers


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Getting desperate, bring on a 17 year old virgin



Doh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Doh!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah poor teams like the Italian champions, so poor the Italian press were wanking on about him for the next week.



Have you any quotes to back that up?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

the hype about him the reserves seems justified.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2009)

he is no junior stanislas but fair play to him.

Is he the one you nicked of walsall a few years ago?


dave


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Have you any quotes to back that up?



well funny enough i don't tend to remember translations too much but I believe he was called 'il magnifico' in La Repubblica, just as one example.


----------



## 43mhz (Apr 5, 2009)

Man U website on Macheda



> His strength on the ball, positional sense in the box and clinical finishing haven't gone unnoticed at the very top of the ladder


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent, really hope that is a significant turning point.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 5, 2009)

think that could be the game that wins it....were f*cking poor though more about confidence than anything else...weak team, didn't deserve a win though that is the sort of result that wins titles....the 17 year old virgin is f*cking mustard from what I have seen..... 

Keep on playing like that and we'll struggle to finish 3rd


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Getting desperate, bring on a 17 year old virgin



Excellent.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Getting desperate, bring on a 17 year old virgin



Looks like he fucked you over.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 5, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> Looks like he fucked you over.



 and what a debut!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2009)

When I typed that I nearly didn't post because I thought that might happen.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2009)

learn to listen to your paranoia. The second manure scored thier second i knew they would go on to win!


dave


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2009)

The Arsenal games will be crucial now for sure. I cannot see Liverpool dropping points at the moment. The only two games which look challenging on their run in are Arsenal and West Ham. Will be interesting though to see if the Qrtrs against Chelsea take anything out of them. I think they may have a big role in either spurring them on for a 100% winning run if won or take the wind out of their sails if they lose.


----------



## purplex (Apr 5, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> The Arsenal games will be crucial now for sure. I cannot see Liverpool dropping points at the moment. The only two games which look challenging on their run in are Arsenal and West Ham. Will be interesting though to see if the Qrtrs against Chelsea take anything out of them. I think they may have a big role in either spurring them on for a 100% winning run if won or take the wind out of their sails if they lose.



cause champions league games against chelsea have always been easy


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> T The only two games which look challenging on their run in are Arsenal and West Ham.



Don't count on a favour from us we are rubbish against liverpool.


dave


----------



## Apathy (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## chilango (Apr 5, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Getting desperate, bring on a 17 year old virgin



Bump.

Alan feckin hansen.



This is why i love football.


----------



## poului (Apr 5, 2009)

*2121e34eterdt*

5 mins of injury time added on inexplicably...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

poului said:


> 5 mins of injury time added on inexplicably...



eh the winner was scored in the 93rd minute and between the injuries and Villa's time wasting there was 5 mins easy.

I don't know why all the muppets in the phone ins are whinging about 5 mins added on, Villa looked likely to concede the winner as soon as Ronaldo scored the second.


----------



## poului (Apr 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> eh the winner was scored in the 93rd minute and between the injuries and *Villa's time wasting* there was 5 mins easy.



Tenuous explanation. No red cards or serious injuries.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

poului said:


> Tenuous explanation. No red cards or serious injuries.



So the ref shouldn't add on the time for time wasting or stoppages from players being treated?

Anyway how did it matter the goal was scored at 92:05.

Suck my balls you bitter twat.


----------



## poului (Apr 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> So the ref shouldn't add on the time for time wasting or stoppages from players being treated?
> .




Yes but _there were clearly not five minutes worth_ you paedo tit.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

poului said:


> Yes but _there were clearly not five minutes worth_ you paedo tit.



well with Villa's a time wasting, the subs and the injuries I think there easily could be but how is it relevant to the outcome of the match?


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 6, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Also: lol@united. Bet Porto twist the knife now



He who laughs last and all that.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 6, 2009)

poului said:


> Yes but _there were clearly not five minutes worth_ you paedo tit.



<sings>
Always look on the bright side of life!
</sings>


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 6, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Getting desperate, bring on a 17 year old virgin



Quoted for the LOLs


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 6, 2009)

poului said:


> Yes but _there were clearly not five minutes worth_ you paedo tit.



same as the Liverpool match then eh!


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 6, 2009)

poului said:


> 5 mins of injury time added on inexplicably...



what in the Fulham v Liverpool match?

I thouoght the same!


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 6, 2009)

I generalyl think not enough time is added in most games. I thought refs were supposed to add a minute for each goal, which would have been 4 minutes, plus any other stoppages, injuries etc. Could have been more. Even if it were 30 seconds for each goal thats 2 minutes plus stoppages, injuries, time wasting. Not just this game but most I think do not have enough time added. It's usual for opposition supports to moan about added time when it goes against them but if you acutally think it through it was prob fair enough, and regardless the goal came within 3 minutes.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 6, 2009)

poului said:


> Tenuous explanation. No red cards or serious injuries.



4 goals though...


----------



## Get Involved (Apr 6, 2009)

congratulations to man united, you seem to have signed an even bigger cocky arrogant bellend than ronaldo


----------



## Kanda (Apr 6, 2009)

Considering Villa wasted about 3 mins getting booked when UTD had the free kick in the area, I'm not suprised at all it was 5 mins. 

... and yes, I watched it back and it was about 3 mins wasted whilst they got their wall in the right place.


----------



## aylee (Apr 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well *with Villa's a time wasting*, the subs and the injuries I think there easily could be but how is it relevant to the outcome of the match?



I saw no time-wasting by our players, except perhaps for at one throw-in in United's half.  Clearly, that's a bit of gamesmanship our lads need to learn.  But given the number of players that went down needing treatment, I can't say I was surprised to see five minutes of added time.


----------



## aylee (Apr 6, 2009)

Get Involved said:


> congratulations to man united, you seem to have signed an even bigger cocky arrogant bellend than ronaldo



He was a bit full of himself, but if I was 17 and had scored a brilliant winning goal on the last minute of my debut in a crucial match, I'd be reasonably pleased with myself as well.


----------



## aylee (Apr 6, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Considering Villa wasted about 3 mins getting booked when UTD had the free kick in the area, I'm not suprised at all it was 5 mins.
> 
> ... and yes, I watched it back and it was about 3 mins wasted whilst they got their wall in the right place.



Er, that was in the first half and therefore should have been compensated for by time added on in the first half.  United were no better at retreating the ten yards for Villa's free kick which Van Der Sar pushed round the post.  It's always a war of attrition between players and ref in these situations.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 6, 2009)

Get Involved said:


> congratulations to man united, you seem to have signed an even bigger cocky arrogant bellend than ronaldo



Jesus.  How bitter do you have to be?

He's 17 and just scored a crucial goal in front of the Stretford End in the dying minutes, he's doing what most of us dreamed about.  Fair play to him.  I know I'd be celebrating.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 6, 2009)

aylee said:


> Er, that was in the first half and therefore should have been compensated for by time added on in the first half.



Oh yeah! Fair point


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2009)

So disappointed in how Villa played after taking the lead. Should've gone for the jugular, United's defence was shaky as hell. Plus defending deep against desperate teams almost never works.

Great finish from that kid though. Think Friedel wasn't great on the Ronaldo goal though, seemed to react so so late.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 6, 2009)

Discordia said:


> So disappointed in how Villa played after taking the lead. Should've gone for the jugular, United's defence was shaky as hell. Plus defending deep against desperate teams almost never works.
> 
> Great finish from that kid though. Think Friedel wasn't great on the Ronaldo goal though, seemed to react so so late.



Would agree with this (other than the disappointment) we looked dead and buried when Villa went 1-2 up and if they had pressed on then I think we were in line for a 1-3 or 1-4 loss even. Ronaldo's goal was an odd one, I guess Friedel as unsighted as it went through the defenders legs but it still travelled a long way before reaching the goal.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Jesus.  How bitter do you have to be?
> 
> He's 17 and just scored a crucial goal in front of the Stretford End in the dying minutes, he's doing what most of us dreamed about.  Fair play to him.  I know I'd be celebrating.



Not much hope for him if he takes his celebration cues from the photographers....

Great goal though.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Not much hope for him if he takes his celebration cues from the photographers....
> 
> Great goal though.



you mean his brother yeah.


dave


----------



## Kanda (Apr 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you mean his brother yeah.
> 
> 
> dave



That was his Dad in the stands apparently.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2009)

ah fair thought he looked too young for that. jusy knew he was family.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2009)

B'Jesus!!

That's even worse....It's for fucking facebook....

Still a great goal.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 6, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> B'Jesus!!
> 
> That's even worse....It's for fucking facebook....
> 
> Still a great goal.


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## YouSir (Apr 7, 2009)

Ha ha


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2009)

I just switched on and have already missed 2 goals.  What happened?


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2009)

if by some chance ew acutally get through this tie we'll be spanked by Arsenal or Villereal in the Semis if we play like this...terrible.


----------



## gabi (Apr 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I just switched on and have already missed 2 goals.  What happened?



Two very soft goals... defensive cock-ups for both. Evans gifted them theirs.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 7, 2009)

we look shite


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2009)

United are truly awful tonight - if they can get through to half time level at least they'll have a chance to sort it out.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 7, 2009)

Rooney just bagsed the Hulk's shirt


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2009)

Shrek V's Hulk - more goals in the second half please.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 7, 2009)

come on boys!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 7, 2009)

Ferguson must be damn near ignition temperature.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 7, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooh!  unlucky twice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 7, 2009)

will be lucky to get a draw here....Porto are no mugs though Utd have looked tired and lacking in confidence....not seen such indecision and lack of touch in a long time for the first 45...they have improved though look jaded..

great game for the newutral mind...talk about end to end...


----------



## softybabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Tevez..............u beauty!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 7, 2009)

tempted it didn't I....doesn't cover up the performance mind


great goal....f*ck Tevez is a hero


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## softybabe (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 7, 2009)

get in


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 7, 2009)

told you...


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2009)

Great game, Porto have been seriously underestimated.


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2009)

Neville is a liability - hope he's plays for the rest of the season.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2009)

As much as Porto looked threatening coming forward we gifted them that draw. Gave them far far too much time and space on the ball. All in all a dreadful performance continuing in the vain of the previous 3 games.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2009)

That was a great game and Porto's attacking philosophy was admirable. I'll be amazed if Utd beat them away.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 7, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> As much as Porto looked threatening coming forward we gifted them that draw. Gave them far far too much time and space on the ball. All in all a dreadful performance continuing in the vain of the previous 3 games.



True enough. Great game. Porto were awesome first half but United improved a lot in the second. Not over yet but not the result most people expected when the draw was done.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2009)

editor said:


> That was a great game and Porto's attacking philosophy was admirable. I'll be amazed if Utd beat them away.



I think we can beat them at Porto (yes I know it's not been done before) but I agree they had a good game. Have ot say though I think we made thm look even better by giving them far far too much space to play.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2009)

United have absofuckinglutely no chance of winning anything if they keep playing like that. Good Lord they were bad.

Neville and Scholes, pasture, now. Well not really, I hope you keep playing them 

P.S. Did Carrick do anything at all? No? Didn't think so.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2009)

Discordia said:


> United have absofuckinglutely no chance of winning anything if they keep playing like that. Good Lord they were bad.
> 
> Neville and Scholes, pasture, now. Well not really, I hope you keep playing them
> 
> P.S. Did Carrick do anything at all? No? Didn't think so.



Still going on the Carrick point!?  You're still wrong on that one...

On the rest though...yeah you're right. Porto are no Arsenal, even if we did get through p[laying like that we'd get stuffed in the semi's. If we play like that in Porto it'll be a comfortable aggregate win for Porto.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought Ronaldo was very good at getting tackled tonight.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 7, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I thought Ronaldo was very good at getting tackled tonight.



He's such a shithouse, whenever he loses the ball he just stands there.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Still going on the Carrick point!?  You're still wrong on that one...


I may or may not be wrong in general, but you can't deny he was hapless tonight, along with the rest of the midfield (Fletcher being least bad).


> On the rest though...yeah you're right. Porto are no Arsenal, even if we did get through p[laying like that we'd get stuffed in the semi's. If we play like that in Porto it'll be a comfortable aggregate win for Porto.



Had to switch between both games, pretty entertaining. Should be cancelled out by another bloody Liverpool v Chelsea..


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes I'll concede that and that Fletcher was 'least bad'. I thought Rooney had a decent game but no real usuable service and I think Porto (otehr than for the 2 goals) did a decent job of containing our counter attacks. 

NOt much more to say really, overall we were outplayed, had some decent possession in the second half but still looked flat and lacking confidence. Defensively...other in midfield and at the back was woeful. Rooney was (not for the first time) out best defender at times.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 8, 2009)

Evans out for a week, Rio not fit for Sunderland... O'pie and Neville to start again this weekend.   
We didn't deserve to win today, at least in Europe we have a second chance.  It will be a MASSIVE task to beat them at their place.

O'pie has been shit for the past 4 years we all know that.  When are Rafael and Wesley back?  They'd be handy for the run in.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 8, 2009)

Utd are doing a great job a f*cking up what could have been a great season....from being the best defence in Europe they look nervous at best. As much as I hate to say it the Liverpool defeat rather than being a kick up the ass has whacked their confidence and they need a good win to get some of it back...they are missing rio and a decent right back massivley....

Saying that they still are in everything and would have taken this position 3 months ago no question....

I did think Porto were good last night...I can't quite work out how they were playing they seemed to have 6 at the back at all times yet going forward were fantastic without resorting to humping it long....neither side seemed to have a midfield to speak and the ball was rarely out of play....

tough next leg though we can beat anyone in europe if it comes together....form is temporary class is permanent though this dip needs to come to an end sooner rather than later....


Tonights game will be interesting, hope they knock the sh*t out of each other, think essien will sit on Gerrard all game and if he is nullified then can see a Chelsea victory, though as Rafa says think Utd fans will want the pool to progress....


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2009)

Porto jsut looked very much more fluid than we did, attacked with more pace get their midfield shifted more easily between defence and attack as you say DRINK?

I have a feeling over the two legs Chelsea will go through, although they will be the underdogs this time. I am not sure I agree with Rafa though I think if Liverpool go out it will eb a huge confidence blow to them, I think however makes it through has a stronger chance of challenging for the title.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 8, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Utd are doing a great job a f*cking up what could have been a great season....from being the best defence in Europe they look nervous at best. As much as I hate to say it the Liverpool defeat rather than being a kick up the ass has whacked their confidence and they need a good win to get some of it back...they are missing rio and a decent right back massivley....



couldn't agree more


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought Porto taught Prem clubs how to play ManU at ManU - with pace, pressing throughout, not being intimidated and with a non-English ref.

Superb stuff, they deserved the draw.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2009)

Cant believe theyre the same team we gubbed at the Emirates in the group stages.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I thought Porto taught Prem clubs how to play ManU at ManU - with pace, pressing throughout, not being intimidated and with a non-English ref.
> 
> Superb stuff, they deserved the draw.



true Porto really came at us and completely deserved something out of the game

Utd look a shadow of the side pre Liverpool tho.

That 4-1 has really shaken us by the look of it, I was hoping the international break would give the team a break from club football and we'd come back as normal. It seems not.

It'll take a great performance for us to get to the semis (ala Juve 99) and unless we start playing like we were I can't see it happening


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2009)

It could just be like Chelsea when John Terry is injured.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2009)

Have to say, as he always gets slagged off by opposition supporters for not being, Ferguson was very magnanomus about the result - quite rightly obviously. He was measured and calm, I doubt you would have got that from Arsene or Rafa.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Utd are doing a great job a f*cking up what could have been a great season....from being the best defence in Europe they look nervous at best. As much as I hate to say it the Liverpool defeat rather than being a kick up the ass has whacked their confidence and they need a good win to get some of it back...they are missing rio and a decent right back massivley....


Maybe their defence isn't great? They've conceded (and lost) to most of the good teams they've played after all.

The only special thing about the Liverpool defeat is that it seems to have shown managers that the way to beat United is to attack them. Profound, I know, but it seems no one actually got this before. Despite them losing or drawing to pretty much everyone decent they played..


> Saying that they still are in everything and would have taken this position 3 months ago no question....
> 
> I did think Porto were good last night...I can't quite work out how they were playing they seemed to have 6 at the back at all times yet going forward were fantastic without resorting to humping it long....neither side seemed to have a midfield to speak and the ball was rarely out of play....


Looked like pretty normal 4-3-3 (or 4-1-2-3 to be exact), though admittedly I spent more time laughing at United than watching Porto. Fernando was outstanding, for one. 3 forwards means 3 options to pass it forward, less likely to need to hoof. There were lots of long passes to the forwards, assisted by United's midfield being totally AWOL.


> tough next leg though we can beat anyone in europe if it comes together....form is temporary class is permanent though this dip needs to come to an end sooner rather than later....


Class is permanent, except for aging. Scholes, Neville, and Giggs (Giggs is still pretty good, but not great) aren't world class anymore, and obviously never will be again. It's also possible that players don't have as much class as previously thought (*coughCarrickcough*).


> Tonights game will be interesting, hope they knock the sh*t out of each other, think essien will sit on Gerrard all game and if he is nullified then can see a Chelsea victory, though as Rafa says think Utd fans will want the pool to progress....


If only there was a way they could knock each other out so we can watch less shit on a stick football. I'm betting Chelsea fall, I don't think Hiddink has improved them at all really (not his fault). Just New Manager Bounce which has now faded.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Have to say, as he always gets slagged off by opposition supporters for not being, Ferguson was very magnanomus about the result - quite rightly obviously. He was measured and calm, I doubt you would have got that from Arsene or Rafa.



Only makes up for his batshit-insane comments after the Liverpool game


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I thought Porto taught Prem clubs how to play ManU at ManU - with pace, pressing throughout, not being intimidated and with a non-English ref.
> 
> Superb stuff, they deserved the draw.




What on earth does the ref's nationality have to do with it?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> What on earth does the ref's nationality have to do with it?



English refs don't send off United players? (see Rooney telling a ref to fuck off, Ronaldo kicking numerous players, etc.)


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Class is permanent, except for aging. Scholes, Neville, and Giggs (Giggs is still pretty good, but not great) aren't world class anymore, and obviously never will be again.



haven't got time to debate this whole argument...which is not bad as it goes though non of these boys would be starters if we weren't suffering so much with injuries ...I don't think they have got the stamina save maybe giggs anymore... though in truth I don't think Fergie would be playing them for 90 minutes in an ideal world...


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Only makes up for his batshit-insane comments after the Liverpool game



ha ha, again, fair point


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> haven't got time to debate this whole argument...which is not bad as it goes though non of these boys would be starters if we weren't suffering so much with injuries ...I don't think they have got the stamina save maybe giggs anymore... though in truth I don't think Fergie would be playing them for 90 minutes in an ideal world...



I know they wouldn't be first choice, I was just making the point that class isn't really permanent. It's the same in all sports. There are all sorts of things that go with time. Reactions, stamina, motivation. It all varies of course (Jayasuriya still doing well in cricket, nuts!), but in general they lose their class.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Have to say, as he always gets slagged off by opposition supporters for not being, Ferguson was very magnanomus about the result - quite rightly obviously. He was measured and calm, I doubt you would have got that from Arsene or Rafa.



Always a first I suppose


----------



## Biffo (Apr 8, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Have to say, as he always gets slagged off by opposition supporters for not being, Ferguson was very magnanomus about the result - quite rightly obviously. He was measured and calm, I doubt you would have got that from Arsene or Rafa.



What could he say? His team got battered first half and were gifted a goal. Utd upped their game second half but they certainly weren't worthy of a win. Nor were they worthy of a win on Sunday after being 2nd best for 70 mins. 

Let's face it Utd have been to poor to average for at least the last 4 games in which they've conceded 10 goals. Ferguson is worried and rightly so.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just looking at the fixtures run in until the end of the season and it definatly looks like one of those seasons thats goona go right down the wire.

With you lot away at Hull.

Liverpool V Spurs (reserects the point made on here after he left that wouldn't it be poetic if Robbie Keane scored the goal to deny Liverpool the Prem)

and Chelsea away at the Stadium of Light.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> English refs don't send off United players? (see Rooney telling a ref to fuck off, Ronaldo kicking numerous players, etc.)



Those 3 red cards in the past 2 weeks (Vidic, Scholes and Rooney) did I dream it?


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2009)

Biffo said:


> What could he say? His team got battered first half and were gifted a goal. Utd upped their game second half but they certainly weren't worthy of a win. Nor were they worthy of a win on Sunday after being 2nd best for 70 mins.
> 
> Let's face it Utd have been to poor to average for at least the last 4 games in which they've conceded 10 goals. Ferguson is worried and rightly so.



You're making a different point. He didn't have to say what he did, he could have done a Benitez.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 9, 2009)

Discordia said:


> English refs don't send off United players? (see Rooney telling a ref to fuck off, Ronaldo kicking numerous players, etc.)



What bullshit

Utd have more cards then most


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 9, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Just looking at the fixtures run in until the end of the season and it definatly looks like one of those seasons thats goona go right down the wire.
> 
> With you lot away at Hull.
> 
> ...



Agree. The Arsenal games will still play a key role I think.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 9, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Those 3 red cards in the past 2 weeks (Vidic, Scholes and Rooney) did I dream it?



All right after Benitez made the point that United players get away with murder. How odd!

Anyway, if you think the likes of Rooney wouldn't be sent off every other game in any other league I want what you're smoking!


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 9, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Anyway, if you think the likes of Rooney wouldn't be sent off every other game in any other league I want what you're smoking!



He doesn't get sent off every other european game does he?

i think your smoking too much!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> He doesn't get sent off every other european game does he?
> 
> i think your smoking too much!



http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=hyperbole

Cmon, everyone knows Rooney gets special treatment with his petulance. "he's just passionate" and all that garbage. He has been gradually improving, to be fair to him. Still highly liable to lose his shit in an important game.

And how Vidic stayed on the pitch the other night is a wonder. Perhaps the disease is infecting other refs too


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Did macheda just score again?!?!?!?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

it appears so


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2009)

fuck me, my nerves are fucked but Macheda is carrying us over the line.


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2009)

jammy


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 12, 2009)

When the ball hit's the net, 
And Discordia's upset,
That's Macheda


----------



## purplex (Apr 12, 2009)

Same as last season the players are completely knackered. But its looking less likely for the scousers with every win.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 12, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> When the ball hit's the net,
> And Discordia's upset,
> That's Macheda



Oh, I'm not really upset. I'd love to see United choke epically, but I also hate the RS, so I don't really mind what happens. I just enjoy seeing media-annointed champions cock it up in general (watching Federer lose his shit lately, the Australians get humbled in cricket etc).

Lazio must be so pissed off. That loophole really needs closing, and I say that as an Arsenal fan


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 15, 2009)

Excellent result tonight, solid if unspectacular. Generally getting things back together again. Great goal by Ronaldo. Arsenal will be a tougher test but hopefully we can get a bit of form going into the game.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 15, 2009)

Great result considering had United as going out and another record gets broken by this squad. Absolute peach from Ronnie.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 15, 2009)

What record?


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 16, 2009)

Kanda said:


> What record?



No English team winning at Porto.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 16, 2009)

As has been said what a fucking peach of a goal

good to see Rio & Vidic back together again and our defence no longer looking wobbly

great result

I honestly didn't think we'd do it ( i had this down as a 1-1)

Bring on Arsenal, should be a couple of great semi finals (tho not much can top the 4-4 TBH)


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 16, 2009)

But all round a great midweek for Man U Fans

Liverpool out in a thrilling game

Utd through to the semis

And Ronaldo's goal wasn't bad for someone who apparenly never performs in big games


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 16, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> As has been said what a fucking peach of a goal
> 
> good to see Rio & Vidic back together again and our defence no longer looking wobbly
> 
> ...



Yes will be a great Semi, Arsenal have really come into some form. By all accounts Walcott had a great game last night as well. We looked so much more assured last night with a settled back 4 (although Evra didn't have the best of games). For all the criticism of Ronaldo this year that was his 20th goal - a great return again from midfield.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 16, 2009)

History of exciting games with Arsenal: -

1958 5-4 (Busby Babes last game)
1979 2-3 (FA Cup Final)
1990 0-1 (Big brawl)
1990 6-2 (League Cup - Sharpe Hatrick)
1994 2-2 (Night game, Cantona sent off)
1997 2-1 (Solskjaer, Cole)
1997 2-3 (Blue shirts, Sheringham scored)
1998 0-1 (Overmars )
1999 2-1 (Cup semi - Giggs )
1999 2-1 (Keane brace)
2001 6-1 (demolished them)
2001 1-3 (Barthez loses the plot)
2002 0-1 (Wiltord seals the title)
2003 0-2 (FA Cup, Giggs misses an open goal)
2003 2-2 (Ruud's goal )
2003 0-0 (Keown's monkey celebration)
2004 1-0 (FA Cup semi)
2004 2-0 (pizza gate)
2005 4-2 (Great Prem Game)
2005 0-0 (FA Cup final )
2007 1-2 (Arse comeback)
2007 2-2 (Gallas last minute equaliser, quality game)
2008 2-1 (Hargreaves freekick)
2008 1-2 (Great game despite result)

Possibility of playing them 4 times over the next month


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2009)

That was a truly amazing result at Porto and an incredible goal.

Out of curiosity, how many players from England do you expect to see on the pitch of the Man Utd/Arsenal semi?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

Kanda said:


> What record?






Brother Mouzone said:


> No English team winning at Porto.



I imagine they could be in for the record of fewest number of games won to get to a Champions League semi final as well..... 4.


----------



## g force (Apr 16, 2009)

editor said:


> That was a truly amazing result at Porto and an incredible goal.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many players from England do you expect to see on the pitch of the Man Utd/Arsenal semi?



6-8 maybe, mainly from Man U


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I imagine they could be in for the record of fewest number of games won to get to a Champions League semi final as well..... 4.



Got to chuckle at this bitterness . Looks like 4 was enough...how many have we lost...


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I imagine they could be in for the record of fewest number of games won to get to a Champions League semi final as well..... 4.



That's rich coming from a supporter of a Team who once progressed into the Semi's via a coin toss. 

And then we Ruin your day by not getting kicked out of Europe...

"Typical Manc Scum"


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Got to chuckle at this bitterness . Looks like 4 was enough...how many have we lost...



Who's bitter? I'm not. Just stating a fact. I was wondering if another team had got to the semis with 6 draws and 4 wins. The results Utd have achieved in the last 2 rounds are obviously worthy of progression.

Talking with a Utd fan mate this morning and we both agreed it's quite unusual for Utd to be the least in-form team in two semi-final line-ups - ie CL and FA Cup.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> That's rich coming from a supporter of a Team who once progressed into the Semi's via a coin toss.
> 
> And then we Ruin your day by not getting kicked out of Europe...
> 
> "Typical Manc Scum"



Wind your neck in. Bit touchy this morning no?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

g force said:


> 6-8 maybe, mainly from Man U



Utd's strongest 11 has 3 English players - Rio, Carrick and Rooney. Maybe Scholes too but I rate Fletcher above him now.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Who's bitter? I'm not. Just stating a fact. I was wondering if another team had got to the semis with 6 draws and 4 wins. The results Utd have achieved in the last 2 rounds are obviously worthy of progression.
> 
> Talking with a Utd fan mate this morning and we both agreed it's quite unusual for Utd to be the least in-form team in two semi-final line-ups - ie CL and FA Cup.



I think it may have been a fact delivered with a little bitterness...but still...on the second point you're right, having said that 3 wins and a draw from the last 4 games, although with some faultering performances are suggesting a return to form at the right time...I hope.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> I think it may have been a fact delivered with a little bitterness...but still...on the second point you're right, having said that 3 wins and a draw from the last 4 games, although with some faultering performances are suggesting a return to form at the right time...I hope.



Rio coming back helped a lot last night. Him and Vidic out here and there in previous games has been the main problem. If you build on the past couple of results then the cups may yet come. Can't see beyond Barca for the CL and the FA Cup is open. Reckon you've got the league in the bag though. I can't see Liverpool beating Arsenal at home or West Ham away.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Rio coming back helped a lot last night. Him and Vidic out here and there in previous games has been the main problem. If you build on the past couple of results then the cups may yet come. Can't see beyond Barca for the CL and the FA Cup is open. Reckon you've got the league in the bag though. I can't see Liverpool beating Arsenal at home or West Ham away.



Think you're right on the defence. As well as Evans played in the early games when he game in to cover I do not think that the defence as a unit looks even half as good without Rio. Vidic has had a great season but he looks as though he needs the organisational support he gets from Rio. O'Shea is not good enough to make up for the loss of either, or for that matter of Rafael. 

Barca do look fantastic this season and I think would be favourites, athough I do think United or Arsenal would make a good game of it in the final. 

The Arsenal games will be key to the title and at the moment I do not see Liverpool slipping up at all. I think we have to win all our games.

I have a worrying feeling Everton will cause us some problems in the FA cup.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> I have a worrying feeling Everton will cause us some problems in the FA cup.



I think they will miss Jo. He's cup-tied. Tough team to beat Everton but I reckon Fergie will unleash Tevez on them.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Wind your neck in. Bit touchy this morning no?



evening here champ. 

Not at all touchy, looking forward to our third successive champions league semi final.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Tough team to beat Everton but I reckon Fergie will unleash Tevez on them.



That coupon would put anyone off their game.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Utd's strongest 11 has 3 English players - Rio, Carrick and Rooney. Maybe Scholes too but I rate Fletcher above him now.



Giggs, Fletcher and Ronaldo all qualify as homegrown players according to uefa's rules (trained at the club for 2 years or more prior to 20th Birthday IIRC) and who's utd's best right back in your book (if it's O'shea, Neville or Brown add them to the list aswell)??

either way 3  is at least as many as Arsenal and Liverpool put together (Gerrard, Walcott & Carragher)


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Giggs, Fletcher and Ronaldo all qualify as homegrown players according to uefa's rules (trained at the club for 2 years or more prior to 20th Birthday IIRC) and who's utd's best right back in your book (if it's O'shea, Neville or Brown add them to the list aswell)??
> 
> either way 3  is at least as many as Arsenal and Liverpool put together (Gerrard, Walcott & Carragher)



Now what have Liverpool OR homegrown players got to do with anything?

Editors question was "Out of curiosity, how many players from England do you expect to see on the pitch of the Man Utd/Arsenal semi?"

g force said '6-8 mainly from Utd'. I pointed out the 3 -4 that I feel would make Utd's best 11. 

Brown is injured by the way. Oh, and Neville is even more past it than Scholes. O'Shea or Da Silva at right back for me. Neither of whom are English.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Now what have Liverpool OR* homegrown players *got to do with anything?
> 
> Editors question was "Out of curiosity, how many *players from England *do you expect to see on the pitch of the Man Utd/Arsenal semi?"
> 
> ...



Homegrown players = players from England IMO

by that reckoning Utd will supply 7 homegrown players and Arsenal 1 (pos more?)

that equals 8

as for Liverpool, I was having a dig, plain and simple 















(yeah I know homegrown playerws aren't actually players from England, but I like arguing for the sake of it)


----------



## Biffo (Apr 16, 2009)

So , in your opinion, Ronaldo, Giggs, O'Shea and Ferguson are English.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> So , in your opinion, Ronaldo, Giggs, O'Shea and Ferguson are English.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> So , in your opinion, Ronaldo, Giggs, O'Shea and Ferguson are English.



Ed said 'players from England' not English players

so there is a case to argue












but REALLY I agree with you and am just am just argue the point coz I'm bored at work


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> So , in your opinion, Ronaldo, Giggs, O'Shea and Ferguson are English.



It does beg the question tho that how do you say what nationality is a player in certain situations tho?

ie: Robbie Savage and Vinny Jones. would you regard these players as Welsh or English?

Giggs for instance was England school boys captain.

I think thats why Uefa decided to go down the “association-trained player” & “club-trained player”  route.

Ironically though Owen Hargreaves doesn't qualify as an an 'English' player using these rules yet Ronaldo does



> 17.09 A “locally trained player” is either a “club-trained player” or an “associationtrained
> player”.
> 17.10 A “club-trained player” is a player who – irrespective of his nationality and
> age – has been registered with his current club for a period, continuous or
> ...


----------



## Discordia (Apr 16, 2009)

Arguing about passports is silly and usually xenophobic. Giggs is infinitely more "Manchester United" than Carrick, for example. The only thing that _should_ matter is who brought the player up, and taught them football. Passports are more and more a relic of the past, and rightfully so.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 16, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Arguing about passports is silly and usually xenophobic. Giggs is infinitely more "Manchester United" than Carrick, for example. The only thing that _should_ matter is who brought the player up, and taught them football. Passports are more and more a relic of the past, and rightfully so.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Midweek just got better

Man City out of Europe


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Midweek just got better
> 
> Man City out of Europe



Only five English clubs have won a (proper - no Intertoto bullshit) European trophy this millennium:

Liverpool - 2001 Uefa Cup
Liverpool - 2001 European Super Cup
Liverpool - 2005 European Cup
Liverpool - 2005 European Super Cup
Man Utd - 2008 European Cup


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2009)

Since the Premier League started (1992), only the following have won it:

Man U
Blackburn
Arsenal
Chelsea.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2009)

I know Liverpool have 62 pros on the books but that still doesn't mean they constitute four seperate clubs


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Only five English clubs have won a (proper - no Intertoto bullshit) European trophy this millennium:
> 
> Liverpool - 2001 Uefa Cup
> Liverpool - 2001 European Super Cup
> ...



Surely you mean Only *2 *English clubs


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Only 7 Premiership teams have qualified for the champions league (group stage and better) since it started

Leeds Utd
Newcastle
Liverpool
Arsenal
Chelsea
Manchester Utd
Blackburn


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

JTG said:


> I know Liverpool have 62 pros on the books but that still doesn't mean they constitute four seperate clubs


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Surely you mean Only *2 *English clubs



It always sounded better as 'only 4 clubs' before Utd won the CL last year.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Only 7 Premiership teams have qualified for the champions league (group stage and better) since it started
> 
> Leeds Utd
> Newcastle
> ...



That's an interesting stat. Can't see the other 3 in this list being in the CL again for a while.

Very unhealthy state of affairs really innit?


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That's an interesting stat. Can't see the other 3 in this list being in the CL again for a while.
> 
> Very unhealthy state of affairs really innit?



innit!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

Came across this info in relation to Slur Alex being a 'lucky' manager for 2 reasons. The first being his decidedly average start to his managereial career with Utd. The second being that he inherited £100m worth of talent in Giggs, Beckham, Scholes, Butt, Neville, etc. 

Not sure about the second bit really but check out these stats for his first 5 years in the league as boss of Utd:

86-87 finished 11th - 30 pts behind the Champions.
87-88 finished 2nd  - 9 pts  behind the Champions.
88-89 finished 11th  - 25 pts behind the Champions
89-90 finished 13th - 31 points behind the Champions
90-91 finished 6th  - 24 pts behind the Champions.

He won the FA Cup in 1990 but no way would he have been given a 5th year if that hadn't have happened. Look what he's gone on to win. There's a lot to be said for continuity.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Came across this info in relation to Slur Alex being a 'lucky' manager for 2 reasons. The first being his decidedly average start to his managereial career with Utd. The second being that he inherited £100m worth of talent in Giggs, Beckham, Scholes, Butt, Neville, etc.
> 
> Not sure about the second bit really but check out these stats for his first 5 years in the league as boss of Utd:
> 
> ...




Anyone who says, thinks or even implies that Sir Alex is a lucky manager doesn't know a thing about football FACT!

I agree tho, ther's an awful lot to be said about continuity. Can you imagine a Manager at ANY team being given 3 and a half seasons without winning anything in the modern game.

Not a fooking chance.

nowadays even winning managers get sacked at the drop of a hat


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The second being that he inherited £100m worth of talent in Giggs, Beckham, Scholes, Butt, Neville, etc.



Bit of an odd turn of phrase? he started in 86....Giggs made his debut in 1990 well before the others and all were from a youth set up that Sir Alex had been the driving force behind


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Bit of an odd turn of phrase? he started in 86....Giggs made his debut in 1990 well before the others and all were from a youth set up that Sir Alex had been the driving force behind



Not my words Sir Drink. Just paraphrasing the piece I was reading. I distanced myself from this bit as I wanted to concentrate on the team's form during those first 5 years. Just think, based on this period of time, Houllier was more successful at Liverpool. Glad he wasn't kept on though.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> ....Giggs made his debut in 1990



Giggs made his debut in a 2-0 win for Everton at Old Trafford in March 1991.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Can you imagine a Manager at ANY team being given 3 and a half seasons without winning anything in the modern game.



Given the last trophy we won was in 1995 how do you explain Moyes being at Everton since March 2002?


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 18, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Given the last trophy we won was in 1995 how do you explain Moyes being at Everton since March 2002?



the exception that proves the rule


----------



## agricola (Apr 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> the exception that proves the rule



Bollocks.  Outside the "top four", most clubs would aim for stability in the PL , the twatting of their local rivals / a "big club" and the odd cup run, of course there are the usual deluded suspects who gamble and lose (Leeds, Spurs etc), but the majority would be happy with tenth, and ecstatic with fifth.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> Bollocks.  Outside the "top four", most clubs would aim for stability in the PL , the twatting of their local rivals / a "big club" and the odd cup run, of course there are the usual deluded suspects who gamble and lose (Leeds, Spurs etc), but the majority would be happy with tenth, and ecstatic with fifth.



Well thats the thing. Utd werent a top 4 team when Taggart took over. Plus it was pre Premier League and Sky days so money was marginally less of a driver as it is now.                                                             Anyway. Cup semi final day. Cahill and Fellaini to steal the show or will they freeze on the big stage?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think Fellaini or Cahill are the nervous types. Moyes will be determined to win today. Skywalker vs Vader stuff.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 19, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I don't think Fellaini or Cahill are the nervous types. Moyes will be determined to win today. Skywalker vs Vader stuff.



I hope you are right but having the match at Wembley definitely favours United. Their boys are more used to a stadium/situation like this. 

Gary Neville to score an own goal in the 124th minute to seal if for Luke Skywalker's boys


----------



## softybabe (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont believe Babav just done that 
!

Rio?!  oh dear....good bye FA cup


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Bomber (Apr 19, 2009)

Brilliant result !!  No piss poor excuses from Ferguson to blight the final !! Well done Everton !!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Balbi (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## JTG (Apr 19, 2009)

Dear United,

We would very much like it if you use this as inspiration to get up, dust yourselves down and win the league for us.

Thanks very much
Dave, Tim and the boys


----------



## purplex (Apr 19, 2009)

Well done everton, enjoy your fa cup final


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 19, 2009)

JTG said:


> Dear United,
> 
> We would very much like it if you use this as inspiration to get up, dust yourselves down and win the league for us.
> 
> ...


Well he did you the favour of not playing his first team.


----------



## JTG (Apr 19, 2009)

you don't look a gift horse in the mouth eh


----------



## softybabe (Apr 19, 2009)

purplex said:


> Well done everton, enjoy your fa cup final



yes...do enjoy the game cos Chelski's gonna win it


----------



## JTG (Apr 19, 2009)

so gracious

we were supposed to lose to Liverpool, Villa and United as well...


----------



## agricola (Apr 19, 2009)

Ferguson was actually quite gracious in defeat:

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_5211578,00.html


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> Ferguson was actually quite gracious in defeat:
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_5211578,00.html



So, Fergie not happy that sopmeone played mind games before a game.... Graceless classless fucking cunt. Him a Benitez are peas in a fucking pod.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 19, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


>



Definitely cracking up.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 20, 2009)

Obviously gutted, but fair play to the Toffee's

It was always gonna be in the balance picking an inexperianced team, but I see why Sir Alex went with it.

A boring game tho, It shoulda been a penalty in the 2nd half, and its always a shame for the losing team in a shootout, but thats fitba!

I will without doubt be cheering Everton on in the final

maybe now people will stop going on about the quintruple and we can gat on with winning stuff


----------



## Kaye (Apr 20, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Definitely cracking up.



Christ!


----------



## Kaye (Apr 20, 2009)

JTG said:


> Dear United,
> 
> We would very much like it if you use this as inspiration to get up, dust yourselves down and win the league for us.
> 
> ...



Oh My God.

They will win the league. The second team in Liverpool will have made a quarter final in some city, and AT THE VERY LEAST our season is longer than theirs (which is over).


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 20, 2009)

A strange day, we played more reserves than we did in the Carling Cup Final with many 1st teamers not even traveling let alone being on the bench.  Thought the Youth team did themselves proud against a capable top 6 team, no shame in losing on penalties.  Thought Anderson put in a good shift as well as the Brazilian twins, hopefully that means we see less of O'pie.  On the negative, Tevez seems to be getting worse, a lot of huff and puff with a terrible first touch (£30+ mil no thanks).  Berbatov's cameo was utterly lackluster and the pen was total shite.  

Weird that Wellbeck etc didn't take pens, if they're old enough to play surely they're old enough to take a spot kick.  On another day we would've been given a penalty, don't forget all refs favour Man United. 

Wembley pitch = crap.  Have we seen one decent game of football at the new stadium?

Well done Toffees.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> So, Fergie not happy that sopmeone played mind games before a game.... Graceless classless fucking cunt. Him a Benitez are peas in a fucking pod.



I agree, Ferguson is 'Graceless classless fucking cunt' - and I'm a United fan.  However I'm  as to why you think that is an example of him of being that - if anything, at least for Ferguson, its the opposite.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> So, Fergie not happy that sopmeone played mind games before a game.... Graceless classless fucking cunt. Him a Benitez are peas in a fucking pod.





Wind it back in, you just got through to your first FA Cup since 95 and you're moaning about Sir Alex.  You're the epitome of a small time ABU dick head.

Had the shoe been on the other foot I'm sure we would've heard about how the refs favor the big clubs.




			
				David Moyes said:
			
		

> I thought it looked a penalty kick


----------



## Biffo (Apr 20, 2009)

4thwrite said:


> I agree, Ferguson is 'Graceless classless fucking cunt' - and I'm a United fan.




And me. But I'm not a Utd fan.

He hasn't taken the failure of the quest for the quintuplet too well....


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 20, 2009)

Today's word is SCHADENFREUDE.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 20, 2009)

"Moyes said Riley was a Utd fan"

"OOOOhhhhhhhh!"

"And he didn't give us the penalty that he usually does"

"OOOOhhhhhhhh no!"

"But the pitch was bad wasn't it? Did you see it"

"Yes it was love. There there."

"It was beyond the pale".


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 20, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Wind it back in, you just got through to your first FA Cup since 95 and you're moaning about Sir Alex.  You're the epitome of a small time ABU dick head.



Oh the irony! A few weeks ago I was told I was, on here, I was obviously a United fan, now i'm an ABU? The only neck that needs winding is yours you walloper..... As jittug said ABL maybe, but certainly not ABU.



> Had the shoe been on the other foot I'm sure we would've heard about how the refs favor the big clubs.



It was, with Riley in 2003 with a ridiculous penalty for United against Everton. Now carry on frothing....


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Now carry on frothing....






			
				Brother Mouzone said:
			
		

> Well done Toffees.



not exactly frothing...

It was clear form our team sheet where our priorities lie...

Enjoy you're cup final, I expect you're going to be tonked by Chelsea.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> not exactly frothing...





Brother Mouzone said:


> Wind it back in, you just got through to your first FA Cup since 95 and you're moaning about Sir Alex.  You're the epitome of a small time ABU dick head.



Nah that's right....  Nice bit of editing....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> So, Fergie not happy that sopmeone played mind games before a game.... Graceless classless fucking cunt. Him a Benitez are peas in a fucking pod.


Benitez has more grace and class than Ferguson or Moyes could dream about.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Benitez has more grace and class than Ferguson or Moyes could dream about.



has he fuck

did you not see his lack of class towards Big Sam when Liverpool went 2-0 up against Blackburn?


----------



## strung out (Apr 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Benitez has more grace and class than Ferguson or Moyes could dream about.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> has he fuck
> 
> did you not see his lack of class towards Big Sam when Liverpool went 2-0 up against Blackburn?





(I'm assuming you are being sarcastic and laughing at Ferguson & Allardyce here).


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> (I'm assuming you are being sarcastic and laughing at Ferguson & Allardyce here).



never ASSUME

It makes an ASS of U not ME


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2009)

F*ck they are all as bad or as good as each other depending on which way you look at it.......they are all naturally massively biased and quite right to, they all are bad losers though show me a good loser and I'll show you a loser kinda thing...can't see I'm that fussed about any of the managers banter...results is what matter...


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> (I'm assuming you are being sarcastic and laughing at Ferguson & Allardyce here).



TBH I was just using a shit argument to stick up for my team

The reality is, I love all the mind games in football

Rafa's rant earlier in the season, SAF having a pop at anyone whenever he can. Moyes saying the ref was a ManU fan and that (possibly) leading to no penalty being given, seeing Wenger getting annoyed at SAF and trying his damnedness not to let it show. Mourinho was excellent at it and is sorely missied in the premier league in my opinion


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> TBH I was just using a shit argument to stick up for my team
> 
> The reality is, I love all the mind games in football
> 
> Rafa's rant earlier in the season, SAF having a pop at anyone whenever he can. Moyes saying the ref was a ManU fan and that (possibly) leading to no penalty being given, seeing Wenger getting annoyed at SAF and trying his damnedness not to let it show. Mourinho was excellent at it and is sorely missied in the premier league in my opinion



Mourinho and Benitez got on fine until Liverpool started beating Chelsea. Same thing seems to be happening with Mr Ferguson now. I can't work out why he is so worried. Utd can afford to lose another game and still win the league. I think if it is 19-17 at the end of this season rather than 18-18 Slur Alex might just explode.... if that little jig at Wembley was anything to go by


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Mourinho and Benitez got on fine until Liverpool started beating Chelsea. Same thing seems to be happening with Mr Ferguson now. I can't work out why he is so worried. Utd can afford to lose another game and still win the league. I think if it is 19-17 at the end of this season rather than 18-18 Slur Alex might just explode.... if that little jig at Wembley was anything to go by



Even I laughed at that jig! 

It was a penalty TBF

anyway, all the mind games etc are, your right, brought on by the fact Liverpool are a threat. You wouldn't see SAF saying anything about Newcastle this season in the way he did when Keegan was there. 

It's all gamesmanship at the end of the day and to say it's lack of class (I know it wasn't you who said that) is missing the whole point and shows a distinct lack of intelligence.

All the top managers are as bad as each other


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 21, 2009)

Been away a few days. Gutted about the Semi but well done Everton, hope they go on and win it - they are a good team...although neither side looked great on Sunday.

Would have loved to have gone through but so be it. I understand why Fergie sent out the team he did, makes complete sense....it was not a slight on Everton - if fact I would have thought Moyes was delighted when he saw the team Utd put out. Sadly I had to listen to the nonsense Alan Green was spouting on the radio rather than watching the game...he really has no clue at all that bloke. I doubt very much if it had been Liverpool in the same position turning out a weaker side in the recognition of big games to come he would have been quite so vitriolic.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It's all gamesmanship at the end of the day and to say it's lack of class (I know it wasn't you who said that) is missing the whole point and shows a distinct lack of intelligence.



This...


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Been away a few days. Gutted about the Semi but well done Everton, hope they go on and win it - they are a good team...although neither side looked great on Sunday.
> 
> Would have loved to have gone through but so be it. I understand why Fergie sent out the team he did, makes complete sense....it was not a slight on Everton - if fact I would have thought Moyes was delighted when he saw the team Utd put out. Sadly I had to listen to the nonsense Alan Green was spouting on the radio rather than watching the game...he really has no clue at all that bloke. I doubt very much if it had been Liverpool in the same position turning out a weaker side in the recognition of big games to come he would have been quite so vitriolic.



Green wouldn't have been so vitriolic as he is a Liverpool fan and appears to dislike Ferguson. Everyone else would have been up in arms about it though. Sky and the tabloids would have pissed their pants. The reality is that Utd's reserve players are significantly better than Liverpool's. I'd take the Da Silva's above Liverpool's first choice full backs to be honest.

What didn't make sense to me was that surely Portsmouth at home is an easier game than Everton at Wembley. Resting players tomorrow after securing a Cup Final place would have been the Fergie decision of a few years back. He's rattled and determined to win the league at all costs it seems.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He's rattled and determined to win the league at all costs it seems.



Dunno about rattled, but determined to win the league at the cost of the FA cup? yes.

He also thought the team he put out was good enough to win the game, Had we either won the penalty shoot out or been awarded the spot kick, (and scored it, judging by the way we took the shoot out shots I doubt we would have) then we'd be in the final and it would be another genious gamble by Fergie. 
Often in football the line between greatness and mediocrity can be a very thin one


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Dunno about rattled




He's rattled for sure.....and it's not just football matters that are vexing him:


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He's rattled for sure.....and it's not just football matters that are vexing him:


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Green wouldn't have been so vitriolic as he is a Liverpool fan and appears to dislike Ferguson. Everyone else would have been up in arms about it though. Sky and the tabloids would have pissed their pants. The reality is that Utd's reserve players are significantly better than Liverpool's. I'd take the Da Silva's above Liverpool's first choice full backs to be honest.
> 
> What didn't make sense to me was that surely Portsmouth at home is an easier game than Everton at Wembley. Resting players tomorrow after securing a Cup Final place would have been the Fergie decision of a few years back. He's rattled and determined to win the league at all costs it seems.




Yes perhaps you are right re the porstmouth game. I also think, as Liverpool have shown, that momemtum is vital I would rather have some jaded players on a roll wth confidence than fresh players, stuttering, with no confidence. That said I still understand the decision he took, although I was disapointed with it, and think the stuff about disrespecting the competition and Everton is nonsense.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Benitez has more grace and class than Ferguson or Moyes could dream about.



Drunk already?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Drunk already?


No, were you?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> in the final and it would be another genious gamble by Fergie.
> Often in football the line between greatness and mediocrity can be a very thin one



Genius? Greatness? You're having a laugh. I don't think anyone is going to be looking back on this as the greatest ever Utd VI, even if you do scrape your way to another competition way or two. Whumped by Liverpool, a lousy record against the other Big 4 clubs, squeaking through in Europe.

For all the talk of Utd being a big attacking club, too often they're far from dominant of late. Even on the route to the last Euro Euro win they were depressingly defensive at times - they pretty much parked on the half way line against Barcelona, ambition limited to playing like a non league team out to protect a lead at all costs.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Genius? Greatness? You're having a laugh. I don't think anyone is going to be looking back on this as the greatest ever Utd VI, even if you do scrape your way to another competition way or two. Whumped by Liverpool, a lousy record against the other Big 4 clubs, squeaking through in Europe.
> 
> For all the talk of Utd being a big attacking club, too often they're far from dominant of late. Even on the route to the last Euro Euro win they were depressingly defensive at times - they pretty much parked on the half way line against Barcelona, ambition limited to playing like a non league team out to protect a lead at all costs.



As opposed to Liverpool who played constantly like that all last season, shit on a stick was the apt phrase I believe.

This united side are already great having won the european and league double and are on course to retain the league for 3 in a row, that's greatness unless you're a moronic fuckwit who thinks that a team is only great if they win every single time playing Brazil 1970 football.

Believe it or not but the great Liverpool sides used to lose games now and then, fuck United had a great record against them even when United were shit, that didn't make Liverpool not great or make Man United the best.

The media saturation of football has led to a massive loss of perspective, with every match and individual performance under so much scrutiny that the bigger picture is obscured and might only come into view with the distance of time.

Do you think when Pele was labelled the best player in the world he never had a shit game, how about George Best or even the great AC Milan side of the 90's?

There seems to be a myopic notion that winning the league is the least a team should expect and everything else makes them shite, not only that but winning the league and the champions league isn't enough for some cocks who seem to think football is really just like their FIFA and Football Manager campaigns where you go unbeaten for a full season and score 5 everyother game. Such an attitude overlooks that only 1 fucking team can win the league every year and that even the best players and team have bad games and patches. The margins between the best players in football isn't some massive leap, Ronaldo is not superhuman, it isn't fucking FIFA where his stats are twice as good as a PL journey man.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, were you?



As a civil servant working under the influence could get me sacked, so, unsurprisingly, no I wasn't. But your claim that somehow Benitez was a class above interms of his 'class' makes it clear to me that you were under the influence of some mind altering substance at the time.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 21, 2009)

Arshavin...now he is a genius.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 21, 2009)

Great result for us tonight in the 'pool game. With Arsenal's depleted side tonight Liverpool had to win. level on points with two games in hand...pleased with that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> As a civil servant working under the influence could get me sacked, so, unsurprisingly, no I wasn't.


So you were spending my tax pounds skiving away?. 


Fedayn said:


> But your claim that somehow Benitez was a class above interms of his 'class' makes it clear to me that you were under the influence of some mind altering substance at the time.


He is clearly a class above Ferguson and Moyes.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Great result for us tonight in the 'pool game. With Arsenal's depleted side tonight Liverpool had to win. level on points with two games in hand...pleased with that.



The draw keeps it alive. Just. Being top with 5 games to go is an experience Liverpool fans haven't had for nearly 20 years. It's sad but I'm kind of enjoying it anyway. Let's face it, even after the Fulham defeat, if Utd blew the league it would make Devon Lock look like Red Rum. 

Anyway, an understrength Arsenal team got battered at Anfield and drew! United will really have to find some form to stay in the Champions League imo.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He's rattled for sure.....and it's not just football matters that are vexing him:



Is this that famous scouse wit?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> So you were spending my tax pounds skiving away?.



Yes, clearly, breaks aren't allowed....



> He is clearly a class above Ferguson and Moyes.



Eh? Are we talking about ability as a manger or dignity? Cos he's miles behind Ferguson as a manager but 'class' and 'dignity' wise he's barely out of school with his tantrums.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> United will really have to find some form to stay in the Champions League imo.



I agree, but you can always say that at the semi stages of the competition


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 22, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Genius? Greatness? You're having a laugh. I don't think anyone is going to be looking back on this as the greatest ever Utd VI, even if you do scrape your way to another competition way or two. Whumped by Liverpool, a lousy record against the other Big 4 clubs, squeaking through in Europe.
> 
> For all the talk of Utd being a big attacking club, too often they're far from dominant of late. Even on the route to the last Euro Euro win they were depressingly defensive at times - they pretty much parked on the half way line against Barcelona, ambition limited to playing like a non league team out to protect a lead at all costs.



Can't even be arsed to reply to this 90% bullshit

besides Revol did a good enough job anyway!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Can't even be arsed to reply to this 90% bullshit
> 
> besides Revol did a good enough job anyway!




...very true...lest not forget how stupidly biased the half Wimbledon half arsenal fan is....his hatred for Utd really makes me smile



Good result last night...shame about the last minute goal though have to say the pool deserved it....2 games on the trot scoring 4 goals and not winning, almost feel sorry for them...maybe not though think we may stick a few on Pompey tonight....


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 22, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Whumped by Liverpool, a lousy record against the other Big 4 clubs, squeaking through in Europe.



Lousy record?

do you mean the 4 points each we took off Chelsea, Everton & Aston Villa??

or do you mean the the fact we've only played arsenal away?

or do you wanna run it again with Liverpool:



tarannau said:


> Liverpool: a lousy record at home, failing to beat 7 mid table clubs. Getting spanked at home by chelsea in the champions league. not reaching any notable place in either domestic cups and finishing the season trophyless. not to mention the defeats by Borough and Tottenham relagation team and mid table team.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 22, 2009)

That'll do for me.  Chelsea out of it now.  Between United and the Scousers.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 22, 2009)

Looked ok tonight, solid at the back some great football though wasteful in front of goal, not sure what is is though could have won by about 6 story of the season in many ways....Andersen is quality mind....has a fantastic ability to get his body between the opposing player and the ball.... his touch, workrate and vision are superb...would love to see him play week in week out


----------



## Kanda (Apr 22, 2009)

Tevez:



> "And also, the World Cup is coming up. I see it very difficult to stay with Manchester United. That's the reality.
> "You can score three or four goals and not play in the next game.



Good, fuck off then, when the fuck did you score 3 or 4?

Sorry, am not a fan of Tevez, they're a better side without him.


----------



## Epico (Apr 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Good, fuck off then, when the fuck did you score 3 or 4?



Against Blackburn in December he scored three.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 23, 2009)

Epico said:


> Against Blackburn in December he scored three.



So he has done something this season...


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 24, 2009)

Epico said:


> Against Blackburn in December he scored three.



he scored 4 in  that game


----------



## Epico (Apr 24, 2009)

Aye, so he did. Apologies.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 25, 2009)

Lols.

ETA: Evra and Rafael are really getting shown up defensively. Having Ronaldo+Nani on the wings doesn't help. Well, having Nani anywhere doesn't help!


----------



## chilango (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats more like it...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

Numquam Moribimur indeed.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 25, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Tevez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO no team is better without Tevez. His work rate is insane.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 25, 2009)

*Kit off*







*Waynke off*


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 26, 2009)

Best game of the season.  Fucking great stuff.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 26, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Best game of the season.  Fucking great stuff.



No, that was the 4-1


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 26, 2009)

Dandred said:


> No, that was the 4-1


----------



## mattie (Apr 26, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


>



Australia.  The disease is spreading.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> Australia.  The disease is spreading.



Ex United season ticket holder now living in Australia, I think you'll find.


----------



## mattie (Apr 26, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Ex United season ticket holder now living in Australia, I think you'll find.



The disease is spreading.


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> Australia.  The disease is spreading.



Weirdly, everyone down there seems to support Liverpool if my travels were anything to go by.

Proof positive that they're all wrong 'uns


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 26, 2009)

JTG said:


> Weirdly, everyone down there seems to support Liverpool if my travels were anything to go by.
> 
> Proof positive that they're all wrong 'uns



Mainly because (I can't remember the name off the top of my head) basically first Australian to play in Division 1 played for Liverpool.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 26, 2009)

pube haired Craig Johnston....he what designed the predator boot


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> pube haired Craig Johnston....he what designed the predator boot



Yep that's him.


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> pube haired Craig Johnston....he what designed the predator boot



The nob who tried to nick one of Ian Rush's goals on the goalline in the 86 Cup Final.

Complete tit


----------



## Biffo (Apr 26, 2009)

JTG said:


> The nob who tried to nick one of Ian Rush's goals on the goalline in the 86 Cup Final.
> 
> Complete tit



"After 270 appearances and 40 goals and just days before the 1988 FA Cup final at Wembley against Wimbledon, Johnston incurred his manager's wrath when he announced his premature retirement from Liverpool. Dalglish was livid but later relented and gave his blessing to Johnston when he found out the reason for the player's decision.

Earlier that year Johnston's sister became seriously ill and was admitted to a hospital in Morocco. By the end of the season, it was clear she needed round the clock attention back home in Australia and Johnston wished to provide that care. 

When the Hillsborough disaster occurred in 1989, a year after Johnston's departure, he raised a fortune in Australia for the fund and also flew back to England to attend funerals and memorial services."

(From Wiki)

Yeah what an arsehole


----------



## strung out (Apr 26, 2009)

it's possible to be a nob and do good things in your life as well. i'm sure we had a long thread about craig bellamy concerning this subject.


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, my mind's changed.

no actually it's not. He's a tit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2009)

big eejit said:


> *Kit off*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 superb stuff. this needs world wide exposure imo


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2009)

Giggs wins the Player of the Year award... he has had a great career and should have won it before now, but this pretty much devalues an already devalued (after the nominations were announced) award, no?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/8019726.stm

That said, they also put Nicholas Anelka in the Premiership Team of the Year, so maybe they were especially deluded this time around.


----------



## scooter (Apr 27, 2009)

> this pretty much devalues an already devalued (after the nominations were announced) award, no?



Not really. He's had a great season and probably been the best player in the best team.

Who do you think should have won it?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 27, 2009)

Vidic for one. Gerrard is another. Perhaps it's just a gesture of sorts.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 27, 2009)

scooter said:


> Not really. He's had a great season and probably been the best player in the best team.
> 
> Who do you think should have won it?



sorry this is just bollox.

I love Giggs and even had bed sheets with him on them but he wasn't United's best player this season, that would be Vidic.

But I'm not going to begrudge him an award he should have won years ago.


----------



## scooter (Apr 27, 2009)

Have to disagree. Great player that he is, Vidic has had some nightmares exemplified by the game on Saturday v Spurs. Giggs has been awesome this season.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 27, 2009)

scooter said:


> Have to disagree. Great player that he is, Vidic has had some nightmares exemplified by the game on Saturday v Spurs. Giggs has been awesome this season.



Defender has a shocker, shocker!

Vidic didn't have a shocker against Spurs you tit, Evra struggled against Lennon in the first half as Nani offers little defensive cover and Rafael showed his youthful over enthusianism by getting sucked out of position at the back post to come central, it could also be argued that Ferdinand could have done better against Bent a few times but Vidic did not have a shocker. If you want an example of a shocker by Vidic see the Liverpool game.

Saying that to overlook a defenders incredible performance across a season because of one or two howlers is absolutely retarded.

Giggs has started in just 11 league games and stood out above everyone else in 2 of them, in the thumping of a piss poor Chelsea side at Old Trafford and against West Ham where he netted the winner.

Rooney and Ronaldo have done far more than that, whilst Vidic has been a fucking rock.

Giggs won this award on the back of it being ridiculous that he'd never won it before, he did not win it on the basis of this seasons performance alone.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> sorry this is just bollox.
> 
> I love Giggs and even had bed sheets with him on them but he wasn't United's best player this season, that would be Vidic.
> 
> But I'm not going to begrudge him an award he should have won years ago.



Bollocks. You award the player of the season award for the player of the season

When the nominations for the award closed in February Ryan Giggs had played 8 games.

Justify that.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 27, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Bollocks. You award the player of the season award for the player of the season
> 
> When the nominations for the award closed in February Ryan Giggs had played 8 games.
> 
> Justify that.



I've just fucking spent two paragraphs arguing that he wasn't player of the season by some distance.

I said I will not begrudge him it because it's a joke he has never won it before and if his peers wish to use their votes to correct this matter then so be it.

Vidic was clearly the player of the season.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 27, 2009)

This ^^^^^


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## DRINK? (Apr 27, 2009)

Probably a hanging offence mind...him being a knight of the land


----------



## revol68 (Apr 27, 2009)

What I don;t get is why no one made a brilliant gif of Fergies wind up dance hall antics at the same match, fucking sean paul in the house and ting.


----------



## purplex (Apr 28, 2009)

well done ryan giggs


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ryan Giggs TV ad - blast from the past.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 29, 2009)

Bit concered about tonight. Arsenal are in good form...and it looks as if Silvestre might not be playing (shame for us really), however they are also missing Arshavin, RVP and Clichy. It's going to be tight I think and i am concerned about Evra v Walcott as Evra as looked a little shaky at times recently. 

Got to be Tevez to start now really. Berbatov is a fantastically talented footballer, one of the best I have seen in years, but I think he should go at the end fo the season. He does not have the drive or passion of Cantona, I'd rather us sell him and Nani and hand on to Tevez. I hope Carlos starts tonight, I think we need the industry of him and Rooney up front to drag the whole team up a notch.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 29, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Vidic for one. Gerrard is another. Perhaps it's just a gesture of sorts.



I do not begrudge Giggs the award, really happy for him, one of the greatest players we have ever had. 

If I was to award it now though, it would be to Gerrard


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 29, 2009)

JTG said:


> Weirdly, everyone down there seems to support Liverpool if my travels were anything to go by.
> 
> Proof positive that they're all wrong 'uns



proof positive that it used to be prison collony....all those convicts down there in Bootle...


...and I'm a LIVERPOOL fan!!


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 30, 2009)

shame it was only 1-0

coulda done with making the gap bigger. the game is now very much in the balance


----------



## agricola (May 2, 2009)

Boro really are an awful, awful football team.  

Utd one up, and should have scored more despite never really getting beyond first gear.


----------



## agricola (May 2, 2009)

0-2, Park.  Boro are even more abject second half, they are not unlike the listless team that got humiliated by Cardiff last year.


----------



## internetstalker (May 2, 2009)

agricola said:


> Boro really are an awful, awful football team.



didn't they beat this years league runners up!?


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2009)

Shockingly comfortable win that was. I was slightly worried before trhe game cos Boro generally raise their game and play like men possessed against United but today they looked like a team who are sitting safe in 10th not battling against relegation.


----------



## agricola (May 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Shockingly comfortable win that was. I was slightly worried before trhe game cos Boro generally raise their game and play like men possessed against United but today they looked like a team who are sitting safe in 10th not battling against relegation.



Thats the worst part of it, they looked like they couldnt be bothered, there was no drive or spirit at all, not even from the fans (aside from one or two somnolent boos)... how Southgate has remained in that job for so long is mystifying to me, you almost wonder if he will even be sacked when they do get relegated.


----------



## purplex (May 2, 2009)

agricola said:


> Thats the worst part of it, they looked like they couldnt be bothered, there was no drive or spirit at all, *not even from the fans *(aside from one or two somnolent boos)... how Southgate has remained in that job for so long is mystifying to me, you almost wonder if he will even be sacked when they do get relegated.



they came to see united


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 3, 2009)

And with that Liverpools record of being the most sucessful team in england ebbs slightly further away.


----------



## internetstalker (May 3, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> And with that Liverpools record of being the most sucessful team in england ebbs slightly further away.



and further into history


----------



## DRINK? (May 5, 2009)

butterflies in my stomach, roll on ce soir...not particularly confident, should have put the tie to bed last week though tis what it is all about is it not these nights....come on


----------



## slaar (May 5, 2009)

Anyone got any handy hints for internet-based feeds for an expat without access to satellite tv?


----------



## christonabike (May 5, 2009)

myp2p


----------



## internetstalker (May 5, 2009)

looking forward to tonight!

lets make sure Arsenal finish the season trophyless along with Liverpool!


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

great performance by the team tonight, went out with a plan to shut down any hope Arsenal had of getting back into it and did the job perfectly. Got fortunate for Park's goal but then I suppose it evened out against all the chances not taken at Old Trafford. Ronaldo was immense as he so often is in these nothing games against small teams, he really is the finest flat track bully in the game.

Gutted for Fletcher, it was a great tackle and he's been outstanding over the past two seasons, also slightly less gutted for Gibbs, he looked devastated after slipping to let in Park, I rarely give a fuck about opposition players fucking up but I felt so bad seeing his wee face, looked close to tears, again harsh as he'd been one of the Arsenal's best players in the 1st leg.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

cunts!!!!


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

dry your eyes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

it's me glass you want to worry about, don't know whether to go for lager or lead poisoning,,,mount of trophies is getting embarassing tbh....


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

couple of great goals from Ronaldo, Not bad for a player that always goes missing in big games (funny how I always seem to say this after a big game)

I bet he's glad he didn't go to Madrid now!


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Really feel for Fletcher, I think he's had a really good season and is very much underated.
He clearly got the ball although from where the ref was standing, can't really blame him for giving a red. 
Shame that in europe red cards can't get recinded
great result tho

I can see Chelsea getting past Barca for a rematch of last years final.

However I believe Chelsea will win it this time around (naturally I hope I'm wrong)


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> couple of great goals from Ronaldo, Not bad for a player that always goes missing in big games (funny how I always seem to say this after a big game)
> 
> I bet he's glad he didn't go to Madrid now!



Another poor game for the man that always goes missing on these occasions


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Another poor game for the man that always goes missing on these occasions



It must of been a one off.

He's goals were more luck then skill TBH


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It must of been a one off.
> 
> He's goals were more luck then skill TBH



when he's leaving for Madrid he's the best player in the world, 

when he's not leaving for Madrid, he's an overated diving show pony who gets lucky.....

...if you believe what you read here


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Really feel for Fletcher, I think he's had a really good season and is very much underated.
> He clearly got the ball although from where the ref was standing, can't really blame him for giving a red.
> Shame that in europe red cards can't get recinded
> great result tho



What grounds could they rescind it on though? 

Morally - feel for him. Twenty years ago it wouldn't have been free kick even. But the modern laws say that a tackle from behind is serious foul play. So serious foul play by the last man, that definitely denied a clear goal scoring opportunity. What else can the ref do?


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 6, 2009)

He is the best player in the world, I still think he'll go to Madrid, why you'd want to I don't know, probably for the wedge.


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> He is the best player in the world, I still think he'll go to Madrid, why you'd want to I don't know, probably for the wedge.



I'm not so sure though if he does for 75 mil and we get Kaka it would not be the end of the world....

As it is Madrid are not the attraction they were when they first started sniffing...Christ some crappy team that didn't get past the quarter finals knocked them out


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> He is the best player in the world, I still think he'll go to Madrid, why you'd want to I don't know, probably for the wedge.



It's beyond me why he'd leave other than for money. He is, arguably, at the 'best' team in the world at present. The current European champions, the possible next European champions. Is he really saying that it's about hios becoming a better player? I could see that perhaps in Serie A, but not in Spain, certainly not at present.


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2009)

Anyway back to the final...who do you want Chelsea or Barca....


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Really feel for Fletcher, I think he's had a really good season and is very much underated.
> He clearly got the ball although from where the ref was standing, can't really blame him for giving a red.



Similar to the penalty you got against Spurs the other weekend.

The ref mad etwo BIG mistakes, the Fletcher sending off and the free-kick that led to Ronaldo's goal. Only one changed the game however. Adebayor was lucky not to get a red too.


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> . Only one changed the game however..



Thoufght the free kick was without doubt justifiable....as for it changing the game...


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Thoufght the free kick was without doubt justifiable....as for it changing the game...



Well of course you do, in the same way loads of mancs though it was a penalty against Suprs. It wasn't a free kick simple as. Less contact than Fletcher and that was never a penalty.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Similar to the penalty you got against Spurs the other weekend.



yes it was, although I thought The spurs penalty was more obviously not.
At least with the one last night I can see why the ref gave it, after seeing it from his angle.

while the spurs penalty I could see it was not a penalty in real time

But thats football innit

I like to think it evens it self out over a season, It's just that some are more important then not ie the penalty that wasn't given against Everton, saying that I'm sure if we'd of been awarded the Pen in the FA semi we'd of missed it!


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Well of course you do, in the same way loads of mancs though it was a penalty against Suprs. It wasn't a free kick simple as. Less contact than Fletcher and that was never a penalty.



agreed, the free kick was soft, Ronaldo dived at the slightest contact, but again this shit evens itself out. Ronaldo gets alot of fouls not called against him coz of his reputation.

Everyone has players that dive!


----------



## Gym Beam (May 6, 2009)

Not sure about this but the pre-match panel (here in South Africa on DSTV) mentioned that UNited were planning on letting Ronaldo go to Real and intend replacing him with Frank Ribery (apparently offered 70 million on condition Ronaldo goes to Real). Any confirmatory articles on this rumour?


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> agreed, the free kick was soft, Ronaldo dived at the slightest contact, but again this shit evens itself out. Ronaldo gets alot of fouls not called against him coz of his reputation.
> 
> *Everyone has players that dive!*



I think the ref only sees the leg tangle for the penalty, without clocking the ball going away the leg tangle looks a stick on penalty. 

Except Lib'pool of course, Steven Gerrard is renowned for his not diving....


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I think the ref only sees the leg tangle for the penalty, without clocking the ball going away the leg tangle looks a stick on penalty.
> 
> Except Lib'pool of course, Steven Gerrard is renowned for his not diving....



No, Gerrard NEVER dives!


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> No, Gerrard NEVER dives!



Correct.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Correct.



www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqjx6IyWxjo


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Similar to the penalty you got against Spurs the other weekend.
> 
> The ref mad etwo BIG mistakes, the Fletcher sending off and the free-kick that led to Ronaldo's goal. Only one changed the game however. Adebayor was lucky not to get a red too.



The Fletcher sending off was for a tackle from behind. He was the last man and denied an opponent a clear goalscoring opportunity by serious foul play as defined by the laws of the game.

How has the ref made a mistake?


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> The Fletcher sending off was for a tackle from behind. He was the last man and denied an opponent a clear goalscoring opportunity by serious foul play as defined by the laws of the game.
> 
> How has the ref made a mistake?



Coz he got the ball!


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Coz he got the ball!



Not denying that. But the laws of the game don't differentiate between a tackle from behind where you get the ball and where you don't.

The referee applied the laws of the game correctly.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Not denying that. But the laws of the game don't differentiate between a tackle from behind where you get the ball and where you don't.
> 
> The referee applied the laws of the game correctly.



but your quote



Yelkcub said:


> The Fletcher sending off was for a tackle from behind. He was the last man and *denied an opponent a clear goalscoring opportunity by serious foul play *as defined by the laws of the game.
> 
> How has the ref made a mistake?



There was no foul play, and he didn't deny a goalscoring opportunity coz he tackled the ball


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqjx6IyWxjo



That's just part of the Ferguson, FA and Premier League conspiracy against Liverpool FC.


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> The Fletcher sending off was for a tackle from behind. He was the last man and denied an opponent a clear goalscoring opportunity by serious foul play as defined by the laws of the game.
> 
> How has the ref made a mistake?



He got the ball first, ergo not a foul.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> but your quote
> 
> 
> 
> There was no foul play, and he didn't deny a goalscoring opportunity coz he tackled the ball



He tackled from behind. Serious foul play according to the laws of the game.  Not my definition, not yours, the laws of the game. 

We might not like it, we might think that if you get the ball you shouldn't be penalised, but that's neither here nor there, the laws say it serious foul play, ergo defintely a foul.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> He got the ball first, ergo not a foul.



^^ this



either way who cares, Utd are going to Rome!


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> He got the ball first, ergo not a foul.



That's not what the rules say.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> That's just part of the Ferguson, FA and Premier League conspiracy against Liverpool FC.



I thought it was the exeption that proves the point!


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> ^^ this
> 
> 
> 
> either way who cares, Utd are going to Rome!



Well quite and deservedly so. Even as neutral(ish) with Arsenal leanings, for me the Ronaldo goal where he started the move with a flick on the edge of United area and then appeared at the other end for Rooney's pass to finish was worth watching the game for on it's own.

The ref was right for the penalty though


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2009)

May I say congratulations to Park Ji Sung who I though played yet another great game. 

He's a proper workhorse that man.


----------



## Dozy (May 6, 2009)

I watched the match.

I honestly think that if you removed Ronaldo and Rooney from the team, Man. Utd. would have been knocked out of the competition months ago.  

Park was good last night, but most of the good stuff from Man. U. stems directly from Ron&Roo


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Dozy said:


> I honestly think that if you removed Ronaldo and Rooney from the team, Man. Utd. would have been knocked out of the competition months ago.




yeah coz we'd only have 9 men on the pitch

8 after the fletcher dismissal


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Dozy said:


> I honestly think that if you removed Ronaldo and Rooney from the team, Man. Utd. would have been knocked out of the competition months ago.


But really that a really stupid thing to say IMO

It's like saying If Arsenal had scored more goals they would of won the game

or if Vidic & Rio hadn't been playing Arsenal would of scored more goals


----------



## N_igma (May 6, 2009)

Tbf there are plenty of instances where you can get a straight red even if you get the ball. Sliding in with two feet for instance. I thought it was a great tackle myself but the ref obviously didn't see it that way.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

Dozy said:


> I watched the match.
> 
> I honestly think that if you removed Ronaldo and Rooney from the team, Man. Utd. would have been knocked out of the competition months ago.
> 
> Park was good last night, but most of the good stuff from Man. U. stems directly from Ron&Roo



Yup, although those teams who rely on the crazy tactic of being reliant on having better players than their opponents should be banned really.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 6, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Tbf there are plenty of instances where you can get a straight red even if you get the ball. Sliding in with two feet for instance. I thought it was a great tackle myself but the ref obviously didn't see it that way.



Almost agreeing with me.

The ref didn't see that way because he has to apply the laws of the game. Which for the umpteenth time say that a tackle from behind (regardless of whether you get the ball or not) is serious foul play.

Is someone going to claim that isn't the case, or can you all just say 'Yes, Yelkcub, you are right.'


----------



## internetstalker (May 7, 2009)

So....

The Champions league final will be contested by the two best sides in europe this year

The Champions of both last year and this year for Spain and England, the 2 best (club) footballing nations of recent years

and will contain the 2 best players in the world

That must be a first since the champs league started?


----------



## Biffo (May 10, 2009)

Tevez to be a Liverpool player next season?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

DCome on Man U, relying on you to help us in our slim chance of 7th, and stop the mickey mousers winning the title and alan hansen being insufferable on MOTD


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Tevez to be a Liverpool player next season?



he better not go to your shithole, Heinze is still loathed for trying that.


----------



## Biffo (May 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> he better not go to your shithole, Heinze is still loathed for trying that.



If he leaves Utd he will go to the Pool or Citeh if he stays in England. The Argentinian/Spanish vibe is big at Anfield with the extra attraction of Champions League. 

Unlike the Heinze situation Demento will be powerless to choose Tevez' new club. If he's got any sense he will sell Berbatov and sign Tevez up.


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2009)

no he won't sell Berba to buy Tevez, much as I like Tevez he just isn't that good, all bluster and energy. Ideally Tevez would stay, his style certainly has a role in the squad.

i'd love United to go for Aguero.


----------



## kained&able (May 10, 2009)

my personal theroy is tevez will go inter milan.

I have no basis for this but have a feeling, especially with adrino on "sabatical".


dave


----------



## Jambooboo (May 10, 2009)

I really _really_ hope we keep Ronaldo this year - my feelings are he'll go on a messianic quest to Madrid.


----------



## softybabe (May 10, 2009)

GOAL!

nice one!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2009)

Hughes rolling over for his old boss.


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2009)

Berbatov and Tevez both playing fantastically. Berbatovs touch and lay off was the point of no return before Tevez hit the jizztastic shot.

Looks like Liverpool will only be taking home Manchester City's Done the Double over United but won fuck al title at the end of the season, previous holders being West Ham.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hughes rolling over for his old boss.



Well him and nearly everyone else away from home this season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hughes rolling over for his old boss.



 Yeah, cos Citeh's away record has been superb this season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2009)

I mean the draws at home didn't help us, but utd get so many decisions from refs go their way it's almost impossible. Last week dodgy penalty against spurs, this week a free kick and it happens most weeks.


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I mean the draws at home didn't help us, but utd get so many decisions from refs go their way it's almost impossible. Last week dodgy penalty against spurs, this week a free kick and it happens most weeks.



It happens to you lot as well, in case you didnt notice.


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I mean the draws at home didn't help us, but utd get so many decisions from refs go their way it's almost impossible. Last week dodgy penalty against spurs, this week a free kick and it happens most weeks.



oh quit the whinging Liverpool have had more penalties awarded to them than United, United have had more penalties given against them and Liverpool have played against 10 men more than any other team, with Alonso having 8 players sent off for fouling him alone. 

Youse are not hard done by, just not good enough.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh quit the whinging Liverpool have had more penalties awarded to them than United, United have had more penalties given against them and Liverpool have played against 10 men more than any other team, with Alonso having 8 players sent off for fouling him alone.


It's not the amount of penalties, it's when they're awarded, that penalty against spurs was a case in point, half-time at old trafford, utd are behind, everyone knows whats going to happen.....


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not the amount of penalties, it's when they're awarded, that penalty against spurs was a case in point, half-time at old trafford, utd are behind, everyone knows whats going to happen.....



or last min in the champions league against Atheltico Madrid when Gerard does his platoon fall?

United won 5-2, turning point or not the fact is that United were good enough to take it. Saying that United were turning the screw before then and it was just a matter of time before one was grabbed.

How about not being given a penalty in the FA Cup semi final when it's 0-0, or was that a cunning plan so United wouldn't have to play in the FA Cup final three days after the Champions League final in Rome.

It's really pathetic how you cling to this nonsense, get over it and stick to enjoying your double over United this year, maybe get medals struck so your players will have something to show for this season.


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2009)

oh and are you really claiming the foul on Berba today that lead to Ronaldo's goal wasn't a foul? Ireland got the ball only after scissoring him.

Still with no silverware to hold onto this season, straws must be clutched all the more tightly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> or last min in the champions league against Atheltico Madrid when Gerard does his platoon fall?
> 
> United won 5-2, turning point or not the fact is that United were good enough to take it. Saying that United were turning the screw before then and it was just a matter of time before one was grabbed.


Funny how often it happens though, or how often the fourth official gets 5 mins of added time from nowhere. Everyone knows it goes on.



revol68 said:


> How about not being given a penalty in the FA Cup semi final when it's 0-0, or was that a cunning plan so United wouldn't have to play in the FA Cup final three days after the Champions League final in Rome.


That was because Moyes had a clever go at the ref before the match.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh and are you really claiming the foul on Berba today that lead to Ronaldo's goal wasn't a foul? Ireland got the ball only after scissoring him.


"Berba". 

Wanker.


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2009)

It's tough being this honest


----------



## internetstalker (May 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Funny how often it happens though,.


----------



## DRINK? (May 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not the amount of penalties, it's when they're awarded, that penalty against spurs was a case in point, half-time at old trafford, utd are behind, everyone knows whats going to happen.....



You myopic tw*t...Utd would be f*ck all if it weren't for biased refs basically giving them games.... grow up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2009)

best team this season will be winning the league this year, simple as. well done united.


----------



## DRINK? (May 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> best team this season will be winning the league this year, simple as. well done united.



quite right to, though if they do win it, fair play to the mickey mousers, thought they would have thrown in the towel by now though they ain't making it easy....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> best team this season will be winning the league this year, simple as. well done united.



Blatantly true though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> quite right to, though if they do win it, fair play to the mickey mousers, thought they would have thrown in the towel by now though they ain't making it easy....



I'm also please that Liverpool are keeping up with it, I need them to need to beat spuds on the last day of the season.


----------



## revol68 (May 11, 2009)

anyway apparently Tevez says he wouldn't go to Anfield out of respect for the United fans. It was also a pretty respectful way of saying fuck of you useless shower of also rans.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

doubt liverpool could afford what is it 30 million.

chelski or man united are the only places he will be going in england. Man city wont happen.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 11, 2009)

Spurs will sign him for £200 million and all the Faberge eggs you can eat.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

(((defoe)))


----------



## internetstalker (May 11, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hughes rolling over for his old boss.





sleaterkinney said:


> I mean the draws at home didn't help us, but utd get so many decisions from refs go their way it's almost impossible. Last week dodgy penalty against spurs, this week a free kick and it happens most weeks.





sleaterkinney said:


> It's not the amount of penalties, it's when they're awarded, that penalty against spurs was a case in point, half-time at old trafford, utd are behind, everyone knows whats going to happen.....





sleaterkinney said:


> Funny how often it happens though, or how often the fourth official gets 5 mins of added time from nowhere. Everyone knows it goes on.




Typical, bitter Liverpool losers tripe!

You can't seriously believe this shizen

Nice to see you can lose with as much dignity as Arsene Wenger!


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> (((defoe)))


 
Now, now. Thrifty Spurs are thrifty.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 11, 2009)

The Tevez issue is an odd one. I really like him it would be great if we kept him but £30 million is too much money for him. I am not sure we will spend that much and if we don't I am not sure who else will...Man City would but not sure he would go there...Chelsea? I am sure Liverpool would not spend that kind of money on Tevez...

It's tricky for him...what happens if no one signs him? Does he become Kia Joorabchian's personal massuse or somehting? It's a weird situation as he is over priced for the current market.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 11, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Funny how often it happens though, or how often the fourth official gets 5 mins of added time from nowhere. Everyone knows it goes on...





internetstalker said:


> Typical, bitter Liverpool losers tripe!





*nominates sleaterkinney and internetstalker as fan zone commentators*


----------



## internetstalker (May 11, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> *nominates sleaterkinney and internetstalker as fan zone commentators*


----------



## scooter (May 12, 2009)

Just know he's gonna play a team of reserves against Wigan with the European Cup final in mind. But if we lose that game then we'll have an even harder must-win game against Arsenal. Really hope he puts out a full strength side at least for the first half (or else brings everyone on for the second half)


----------



## steveo87 (May 12, 2009)

scooter said:


> Just know he's gonna play a team of reserves against Wigan with the European Cup final in mind. But if we lose that game then we'll have an even harder must-win game against Arsenal. Really hope he puts out a full strength side at least for the first half (or else brings everyone on for the second half)



I don't....


----------



## revol68 (May 12, 2009)

why would he plays kids against wigan, if united wrap up the title against Arsenal theres a good 10 day rest till the 27th.


----------



## scooter (May 13, 2009)

10 days ain't much if ronaldo or rooney pulls a hamstring. It's just that if he don't play a full strength team tomorrow then he'll have to do it against the arse and then have even less time to recover


----------



## scooter (May 13, 2009)

I dunno. Maybe i'm wrong. just seems like Wigan could be a nice easy win. Whereas arsenal are gonna be full on hard work. Never mind


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> anyway apparently Tevez says he wouldn't go to Anfield out of respect for the United fans.



Does he have a choice in the matter? And do you really think he loves United _that _ much? Doubt it.


----------



## revol68 (May 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Does he have a choice in the matter? And do you really think he loves United _that _ much? Doubt it.



well that's what he apparently said.

sure, we can let him go to Liverpool for £22 million or so and then youse can sell him back for around £12 six months later.


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2009)

"Apparently", compelling argument. 

I would personally love him to come, his style would be well suited to our game. Keane's wasn't, let Benitez decide!


----------



## revol68 (May 13, 2009)

He should tell Kia to fuck off and stay at United. It's clearly Kia's daft pricing that is fuckng shit up and United are playing hard ball. I mean what would happen if Tevez just tore up his contract with MIS, wasn't slavery abolished?


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> wasn't slavery abolished?



Dunno, you should ask Ronaldo he knows all about it.


----------



## revol68 (May 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Dunno, you should ask Ronaldo he knows all about it.



I was waiting for that... 

it was Blatter that used the term slavery.


----------



## scooter (May 13, 2009)

how much would utd be willing to pay do you think? Or rather what's he worth? 20 mill?


----------



## DRINK? (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (May 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> He should tell Kia to fuck off and stay at United. It's clearly Kia's daft pricing that is fuckng shit up and United are playing hard ball. I mean what would happen if Tevez just tore up his contract with MIS, wasn't slavery abolished?


 
Strike, Occupy!


----------



## internetstalker (May 13, 2009)

scooter said:


> how much would utd be willing to pay do you think? Or rather what's he worth? 20 mill?



They paid £30mill for Berba

I'd rather have Tevez in the team then Berba any day!


----------



## revol68 (May 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> They paid £30mill for Berba
> 
> I'd rather have Tevez in the team then Berba any day!


----------



## Flashman (May 13, 2009)

I'd rather have both, thank'ee.


----------



## Biffo (May 13, 2009)

Hmmmm......looks mighty fine


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 13, 2009)

Tough game tonight. Wigan ffs.


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Tough game tonight. Wigan ffs.



Stranger things have happened...


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Stranger things have happened...



Yep, let's hope Alex rests most of the first team and plays in goal himself.


----------



## mack (May 13, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yep, let's hope Alex rests most of the first team and plays in goal himself.



They would still win


----------



## Biffo (May 13, 2009)

Liverpool drew at home to Man City, away at Wigan and home to Arsenal. By Saturday it's likely that Utd will have taken 9 points from these 3 fixtures. There's the 6 point gap right there.


----------



## purplex (May 13, 2009)

http://www.tv2free.com/ch1.html link for tonight  english commentary 
(well, some unintelligable scot's eejits there too)
*
COME ON UNITED!!!*


----------



## chilango (May 13, 2009)

purplex said:


> http://www.tv2free.com/ch1.html link for tonight  english commentary
> (well, some unintelligable scot's eejits there too)
> *
> COME ON UNITED!!!*



not working for me...


----------



## Jambooboo (May 13, 2009)

purplex said:


> http://www.tv2free.com/ch1.html link for tonight  english commentary
> (well, some unintelligable scot's eejits there too)
> *
> COME ON UNITED!!!*



Cheers.


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2009)

good miss that


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2009)

HAHA. Come on.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 13, 2009)

Ahhh.. nobheads 

Defence is shit tonight.


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2009)

Andy Gray is a twat... that Ronaldo dive was no more a penalty than it was a collection of german world war one memorabilia.


----------



## Biffo (May 13, 2009)

agricola said:


> Andy Gray is a twat... that Ronaldo dive was no more a penalty than it was a collection of german world war one memorabilia.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 13, 2009)

I refuse to listen to Andy Gray.

I always put it on Fan Zone. Much more entertaining.


----------



## DRINK? (May 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> HAHA. Come on.



when will you learn


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> when will you learn



You really think I thought Wigan would win? The best I was hoping for was a draw.


----------



## scooter (May 13, 2009)

Phew. Didn't fancy having to play for a win against Arsenal - they're gonna be out for revenge.

We've gotta win it this season - it might be more of a struggle next season. I can see City having a crack at Shrek or Skippy or both. It would be a straight pay rise, they wouldn't have to move house and neither of them has any particular allegiance to United.


----------



## purplex (May 13, 2009)

this made me laugh


----------



## N_igma (May 13, 2009)

purplex said:


> this made me laugh



Excellent.


----------



## revol68 (May 13, 2009)

United to win the league and strike a blow against homophobia, what dreamy heroes!


----------



## purplex (May 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> United to win the league and strike a blow against homophobia, what dreamy heroes!



playing city at their own game, its not just empty words you know.


----------



## internetstalker (May 14, 2009)

purplex said:


> this made me laugh


----------



## internetstalker (May 14, 2009)

Well looks like Liverpool fans will have to wait another year before they can bang on about how they're gonna win the league before falling short again!


----------



## slaar (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me the weird Tevez situation? I know there's loads of history, but every time I read about it I get more confused. If United pay whatever his holding company is asking (and I thought the Premier League had banned this anyway) does he no longer belong to them? Why is it all so weird?


----------



## slaar (May 16, 2009)

So here we go, just over two hours 'til kick-off. Predictions? 2-0 for me.


----------



## softybabe (May 16, 2009)

slaar said:


> So here we go, just over two hours 'til kick-off. Predictions? 2-0 for me.



draw or win is win win for me ...get the trophy then focus on getting the champions league trophy


----------



## softybabe (May 16, 2009)

ooooooh! gosh I cant watch it   so I've put it on record on sky+


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2009)

United all over em. This could be a rout.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

slaar said:


> Can anyone explain to me the weird Tevez situation? I know there's loads of history, but every time I read about it I get more confused. If United pay whatever his holding company is asking (and I thought the Premier League had banned this anyway) does he no longer belong to them? Why is it all so weird?





Tevez is owned by investors.  This is now illegal (following on from the West Ham debacle) but was still (barely) allowed when he signed for Man Utd.  Man Utd signed a contract that they would pay £5 million odd per year (+wages) to loan him for 2 years, and agreed a fee (c.£22 million) which they had to pay if they wanted to buy him at the end of the agreement.  They now want to buy him but not for the fee they agreed.  Hence all the stuff in the papers at the moment.  It's nice to be sat outside the whole thing for once.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

Has any other player's contractural stuff ever caused more hassle?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

gabi said:


> United all over em. This could be a rout.



Doubt it, 0-0


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Has any other player's contractural stuff ever caused more hassle?



Don't think so.  I still think we should have never pleaded guilty in the first place.  Problem was, Eggy trusted what the PL told him.  Oh well, somebody else's hassle now....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

We could still get docked points according to Cyberrose.

Most people I speak to feel that, no matter what the initial infringement, it was ridiculous to drag it out so long and make west ham fans suffer for so long over it.


----------



## softybabe (May 16, 2009)

3mins  bites lips and finger nails some more ....ooooooooooooh


----------



## softybabe (May 16, 2009)

woohoo! 

nananana


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2009)

YEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Champions!


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2009)

shite game.  shite team.  bunch of cunts.

congratulations


----------



## Jambooboo (May 16, 2009)

Championes, Championes, Ole Ole Ole!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 16, 2009)

Just glad liverpool didn't win it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

The second best team win the league shocker.


----------



## softybabe (May 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just glad liverpool didn't win it.



no chance...I knew that


----------



## slaar (May 16, 2009)




----------



## softybabe (May 16, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> The second best team win the league shocker.



hater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2009)

Why do the bastarding military have to get their nose in, fuck off you cunts, this is about winners not tragic mugs.


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

Credit where credit is due. Utd played for a draw and got it. Won the league in style.

ETA - Anyone know why a staunch Yorkshireman like Geoff Boycott is a Man U fan?


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

Malaysia goes mental.


----------



## mack (May 16, 2009)

Congrats to Utd,  best team over the whole season... just.

Seemed Like Tevez thinks he won't be back and was that Ronaldos last home game??

One day this will all end - enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## purplex (May 16, 2009)

Im in floods of tears here 
Have that vermin
"come back when youve won 18"
We're back 
Perch well and truly smashed


----------



## purplex (May 16, 2009)

Piss off biffo :-D


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2009)

fuck off brit fucks!


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

purplex said:


> Im in floods of tears here
> Have that vermin
> "come back when youve won 18"
> We're back
> Perch well and truly smashed



I think 18-18 would suggest the perch is now being shared no?


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I think 18-18 would suggest the perch is now being shared no?



I would suggest that not winning it in nearly 20 years means you should shut the fuck up.


----------



## purplex (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I think 18-18 would suggest the perch is now being shared no?



Ah fuck off


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I would suggest that not winning it in nearly 20 years means you should shut the fuck up.



19 years. 7 less than the 26 Utd went between winning the league. Then look what happened. 

I'd love to meet you in real life Revol. I'm not a violent man but I'd batter fuck out of you.

ETA - What are Brit fucks by the way?


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

purplex said:


> Ah fuck off



Great come back. Don't get arsey just because you are shit at maths.


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 19 years. 7 less than the 26 Utd went between winning the league. Then look what happened.
> 
> I'd love to meet you in real life Revol. I'm not a violent man but I'd batter fuck out of you.



So you're only violent when incredibly bitter.


You do know your bitterness only makes it sweeter.

26 years was shit, I started following Man United in 88, so I only had to wait 4 years, since then well they've been flooding in haven't they.

How old are you Biffo? Have you ever seen Liverpool win the league with your balls dropped?


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2009)

Brit fucks are the military cunts trying to gleam some glory off real winners.


----------



## slaar (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I'd love to meet you in real life Revol. I'm not a violent man but I'd batter fuck out of you.


To be fair, that's pathetic.


----------



## Zeppo (May 16, 2009)

Well done United - we should be meeting you in CL final but some Norwegian ref got in the way.

Any truth in Drogba going to Utd and Fergie to manage Chelsea? If not spread the rumour.

Utd will be the team to beat next season sad but true.


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> So you're only violent when incredibly bitter.
> 
> 
> You do know your bitterness only makes it sweeter.
> ...



Well coincidentally I was at Anfield in 1990 when Liverpool beat QPR 2-1 to win the league. It seems and it is a very long time ago. My first game was in 1979. You weren't born then but Utd were pretty shit back then. Won the odd FA Cup.

I'm not bitter about Utd winning the league. It was done months ago. Can't work out why all the Utd fans were so nervey really. I've never cared for you and when you choose to swear at me it makes me dislike you all the more.


----------



## purplex (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 19 years. 7 less than the 26 Utd went between winning the league. Then look what happened.
> 
> I'd love to meet you in real life Revol. I'm not a violent man but I'd batter fuck out of you.
> 
> ETA - What are Brit fucks by the way?



Calm down, Calm down, wheres youre famous scouse sense of humour. Champions.


----------



## purplex (May 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Brit fucks are the military cunts trying to gleam some glory off real winners.



Eh you! Champions! Champions!


----------



## Jambooboo (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well coincidentally I was at Anfield in 1990 when Liverpool beat QPR 2-1 to win the league. It seems and it is a very long time ago. My first game was in 1979. You weren't born then but Utd were pretty shit back then. Won the odd FA Cup.
> 
> I'm not bitter about Utd winning the league. It was done months ago. Can't work out why all the Utd fans were so nervey really. I've never cared for you and when you choose to swear at me it makes me dislike you all the more.


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

purplex said:


> Calm down, Calm down, wheres youre famous scouse sense of humour. Champions.



I'm Welsh not Scouse - but I do have a sense of humour. Being told to fuck off, shut the fuck up and piss off tends to rile me somewhat though. 

Enjoy your day. The league table never lies.


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


>



That's you thinking about the concept of eternity/eternal life that is.


----------



## purplex (May 16, 2009)




----------



## N_igma (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations to Man Utd. 

Can't let them win 19 now! We say it every year but I really do think next season could be ours.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2009)

Well done Man U. </clenched teeth> Far better in the marathon vs sprint stakes than anyone else this season so well deserved in the end. </more clenched teeth>  

Glad we gave you a run for your money at the end there. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

good work man united best team won the league!

just hope barca beat y'all in the champions league or you will be far far too cocky for the next 50 years no matter how disjointed your current team is.

Innit scousers!


dave


----------



## internetstalker (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I'd love to meet you in real life Revol. I'm not a violent man but I'd batter fuck out of you.



Biffo I normally respect what you have to sazy about football (despite an obvious Liverpool bias)

But this comment is just no all over


----------



## internetstalker (May 16, 2009)

chamipionay  BTW


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2009)

Congrats lads.  I'm hardly a fan of your team but there was some blinding football played this season, and even when it looked like you'd jumped the shark two thirds of the way through you came back nicely.  I reckon next season will be even closer between you and the RS too.


----------



## Yossarian (May 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> fuck off brit fucks!



Yeah, why can't those brit fucks fuck off and let the Northern Irish celebrate Manchester United's victory in the English Premier League in peace?  

Well done Man U - you may be just extending the reign of the debt-fuelled hegemony of English football, but at least you kept Liverpool off the top...


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2009)

Yossarian said:


> Yeah, why can't those brit fucks fuck off and let the Northern Irish celebrate Manchester United's victory in the English Premier League in peace?
> 
> Well done Man U - you may be just extending the reign of the debt-fuelled hegemony of English football, but at least you kept Liverpool off the top...



Brit fucks was in relation to the british military.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 16, 2009)

Fantastic. Well done lads, lets go out and win the CL now. Well done to Liverpool as well, I genuinely thought at times this season they were going to do it, and regardless of it being Liverpool no one else could live with us this year but they pushed us all the way and are a genuine title threat now for the first time for 17-18 years. Very exciting season.


----------



## strung out (May 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the PL.

But... Isn't Carrick's baby _ugly_.   






I'm sure he'll grow out of.  Ducklings, swans and that.

ETA:  Daughter apparantly, sorry.


----------



## revol68 (May 17, 2009)

strung_out said:


> lol



are they tiny jizz stains on the paper


----------



## slaar (May 17, 2009)

rafa said:
			
		

> If United win the league it means they will have more points, clearly, but there are some very good teams in different positions in the table. It depends on the time of the season.


Fail.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

if only the gave pout titles every quarter of a season


what a twat.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> if only the gave pout titles every quarter of a season
> 
> 
> what a twat.
> ...



My thoughts to.


----------



## revol68 (May 17, 2009)

Rafa is deluded and bitter, it's why the dippers love him so much. It's like he's trying to create a Fergie like siege mentality but with added self pity.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 18, 2009)

strung_out said:


> lol



Bill Shankly would turn in his grave at this ungracious twat.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 18, 2009)

N_igma said:


> We say it every year but I really do think next season could be ours.


----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


>



Always turning the corner on the Liverpool Roundabout


----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)




----------



## internetstalker (May 18, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


>


----------



## internetstalker (May 18, 2009)

purplex said:


>


----------



## revol68 (May 18, 2009)

*Bitter Bitter Benitez*




			
				Alex Ferguson on Chelsea 2006 said:
			
		

> "Chelsea deserve all the plaudits they will get and, especially on their home form, they are worthy champions."






			
				Jose Mourinho on Manchester United 2007 said:
			
		

> "I have to congratulate the champions, the players, the manager, the fans, the board; all the people that helped them to be champions."






			
				Avram Grant on Manchester United 2008 said:
			
		

> "United had a great season, played very well and are champions. I especially want to congratulate Sir Alex Ferguson. He is a great manager and a great person."






			
				Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> "My message to United manager Sir Alex Ferguson is congratulations for the achievement - and get ready for the fight next year."



To which we can now add this piece of class and dignity;




			
				Rafael Benitez on Manchester United 2009 said:
			
		

> Normally you have to be polite and respect the other manager but during the season we have seen a lot of things that I didn't like, so that's it.



Such bitterness could only have been funnier if the Fat Spanish Waiter had added, FACHT at the end.


----------



## DRINK? (May 18, 2009)

Poor ol pool another season of nothing at all for them… at least the club store will have some dvd’s of them beating us to sell… (or thieve) 

Interestingly we had played 64 games in all competitions by the time the title was won, collecting the Community Shield, the FIFA World Club Cup and the League Cup along the way, as well as booking our place in the European Cup final.

In contrast, Liverpool had played 53 games in all competitions by the time the title was decided, failing to reach any cup finals and therefore ruling out any chance of silverware, making it their third year in a row where they have gone emptyhanded.

It’s fairly incredible to think that having played 11 games more, United still managed to win a few trophies and wrap up the title before the last game of the season.

When you consider we only actually started playing well in April, it certainly shows the vast difference between United and the pool


----------



## nino_savatte (May 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> To which we can now add this piece of class and dignity;
> 
> 
> 
> Such bitterness could only have been funnier if the Fat Spanish Waiter had added, FACHT at the end.



Lemons taste sour, dickhead. Perhaps you have no taste buds or no taste, as well as a nice line in abuse.


----------



## g force (May 18, 2009)

I like Rafa from his time in Spain but is really is becoming a bit of a cock.....and of course LFC have spent no money to get where they are. Hardly Fergie's fault they buy players like Voronin.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Lemons taste sour, dickhead. Perhaps you have no taste buds or no taste, as well as a nice line in abuse.



never heard of...






?


----------



## DRINK? (May 18, 2009)

g force said:


> I like Rafa from his time in Spain but is really is becoming a bit of a cock.....and of course LFC have spent no money to get where they are. Hardly Fergie's fault they buy players like Voronin.



The net spend is very similar, prob one Robbie Keane different I suspect...still not unlike the pool to cling to scraps


----------



## internetstalker (May 18, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Lemons taste sour, dickhead. Perhaps you have no taste buds or no taste, as well as a nice line in abuse.



very gracious in defeat savette!


----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)




----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)

strung_out said:


> lol



*Benitez Must Stay!*


----------



## nino_savatte (May 18, 2009)

strung_out said:


> never heard of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not exactly the natural state of a lemon, is it?


----------



## Streathamite (May 18, 2009)

a pained, grudging but no less sincere congrats to ManUre. At least their football's good to watch, unlike those charmless tossers dpown Fulham Broadway.
now spend some f-ing money arsene!


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 18, 2009)

I'd rather Manchester Utd than Chelsea as well.  Now do us all a favour and give Hull a celebratory battering.


----------



## internetstalker (May 18, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'd rather Manchester Utd than Chelsea as well.  Now do us all a favour and give Hull a celebratory battering.



The Bad thing for your lot is Man U will be resting players ahead of the Champs league final

I can see Hull getting something out of the game!


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> To which we can now add this piece of class and dignity;
> 
> Originally Posted by Alex Ferguson on Chelsea 2006
> "Chelsea deserve all the plaudits they will get and, especially on their home form, they are worthy champions."
> ...



i know you're a bit of a thick cunt, but even you must have noticed that His Holiness Saint Alex _didn't_ congratulate the oppiosing manager either.

But that's in keeping with his, and your, normal hypocrisy.


----------



## revol68 (May 18, 2009)

I don;t give a fuck whether Rafa explicitly congratulates Fergie or not it's that his congratulations to the team was followed by such pathetic and bitter qualification.


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2009)

aaah, diddums.

Even in 'glorious victory', sad pseudo-manc is more concerned with slagging off Liverpool


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> The Bad thing for your lot is Man U will be resting players ahead of the Champs league final
> 
> I can see Hull getting something out of the game!



See, what I was looking for was something more along the lines of "bah, our reserve team will thrash Hull".


----------



## tom_craggs (May 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> i know you're a bit of a thick cunt, but even you must have noticed that His Holiness Saint Alex _didn't_ congratulate the oppiosing manager either.
> 
> But that's in keeping with his, and your, normal hypocrisy.



Congratulate Rafa for what? Coming second? To be fair, Liverpool have had a great season but Rafa really does look tragic at the moment and I wouldn't want to be one of his players the way he is acting, all of it just plays even more into Fergie's hands...whether or not it's accurate (personlly I don't think it is) but it gives the impression that Fergie has successfully wound Rafa up and 'won' the 'mind games'.


----------



## Biffo (May 19, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Congratulate Rafa for what? Coming second? To be fair, Liverpool have had a great season but Rafa really does look tragic at the moment and I wouldn't want to be one of his players the way he is acting, all of it just plays even more into Fergie's hands...whether or not it's accurate (personlly I don't think it is) but it gives the impression that Fergie has successfully wound Rafa up and 'won' the 'mind games'.



I believe Belboid was referring to this:

_Originally Posted by Alex Ferguson on Chelsea 2006
"Chelsea deserve all the plaudits they will get and, especially on their home form, they are worthy champions."_

No way was Benitez going to congratulate Ferguson personally after his ridiculous playground conspiracy with Allardyce over 'that gesture' in the LFC v Blackburn game. "Unbelievable and beyond the pale" apparently. That said it's no wonder Ferguson wanted to have a go back following the 'facts' that Benitez laid out about him.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I believe Belboid was referring to this:
> 
> _Originally Posted by Alex Ferguson on Chelsea 2006
> "Chelsea deserve all the plaudits they will get and, especially on their home form, they are worthy champions."_
> ...



Ah right misread that then, hmm fair enough.


----------



## Biffo (May 19, 2009)

Sour grapes? Bitter lemons? It's important to remember that not too long ago Ferguson was coming out with very similar things about Arsenal. This is from The Times online in 2004:

Alex Ferguson has fired Manchester United’s first volley of the season, claiming that Arsenal’s achievement of winning the Premier League while remaining unbeaten last term was not done with “championship form”. 
In the build-up to today’s Community Shield encounter at the Millennium stadium in Cardiff, Ferguson said that Arsène Wenger’s team were guilty of grinding out draws rather than chasing victories in their bid to remain undefeated while winning the 2003-04 title. 

“I don’t think Arsenal can repeat what they did last season,” said Ferguson. “That was a one-off. But it wasn’t championship form because 12 draws is just too many. 

“In a normal year you are going to lose four games which, with the number of draws they had, would have cost them. The fact that they remained undefeated compensated for all those draws. It was quite incredible really but they didn’t match our points total of 91 when we won the title in 1999-2000 and only drew seven games. *“It’s debatable whether they are the best team in England.” *
Wenger responded in typically laid-back fashion. “Everyone has the freedom to judge how we played,” he said. “In the country there was huge recognition for not only what we did, but how we played, and I think he (Ferguson) would have done that even if it is difficult for him to accept.” 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/article467053.ece


----------



## DRINK? (May 19, 2009)

If only I could google what the other managers were saying last time Liverpool won the league...can't find many online articles or the like its almost like the internet was not invented....very odd


----------



## Biffo (May 19, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> If only I could google what the other managers were saying last time Liverpool won the league...can't find many online articles or the like its almost like the internet was not invented....very odd



 x 10

Saw it on a RAWK thread today. Quite a lot of Ferguson v Wenger material around from a few years back (when Arsenal were good) which is very very similar to the current Ferguson v Benitez exchanges. I suppose it's a sign that Liverpool are finally some sort of threat to Utd again but it's still a load of shit.


----------



## internetstalker (May 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> x 10
> 
> Saw it on a RAWK thread today. Quite a lot of Ferguson v Wenger material around from a few years back (when Arsenal were good) which is very very similar to the current Ferguson v Benitez exchanges. I suppose it's a sign that Liverpool are finally some sort of threat to Utd again but it's still a load of shit.



agreed

I love all the mind games and bullshit banter!

Have you noticed that Furguson is saying good things about Wenger and Arsenal, now they're not a threat to Utd?


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2009)

did the old drunk used to be better at his mind games?  or have we just heard them all before now, and so they have all the orginality of an oasis album?


----------



## Streathamite (May 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> did the old drunk used to be better at his mind games?  or have we just heard them all before now, and so they have all the orginality of an oasis album?


the latter, I think. It's just a tired old routine now.


----------



## Biffo (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Dandred (May 30, 2009)

biffo said:


> nice letter


----------

